# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  DrK Way of Wicked Take 2 IC

## DrK

And so you were captured for your wicked deeds and justly condemned. Perhaps, at first, you weren't sure of your destination - perhaps you did not know where they sent criminals as wicked and as unrepentant as you. Soon enough, you would learn your fate.

You were thrown in a wagon, manacled and bound with other prisoners, with no chance to move, never mind escape. You were hooded with a sackcloth bag by rough hands. You were watched and ordered not to speak a word or make a sound. Any disobedience was punished by a sharp knock to the head or in the gut. You could feel the movement of the wagon, but where were you headed?

-

In the kingdom of Talingarde, many crimes may send you to the infamous Branderscar Prison, but the sentence has but one meaning - you are wicked and utterly irredeemable. Each of you recieved the same greeting in turn after your arrival - being manhandled and dragged into a nearby room with a waiting brazier. Held down by rough hands, a portly man in a guard sergeant's garb branded you upon the arm with a runic F. The mark signifies 'forsaken' and the painful scar is indelible proof that each of you has betrayed the great and eternal love of Mitra and his chosen mortal vassals.

*Spoiler: Welcome to Branderscar...*
Show



Condemned, you face, at best, a short life of shackles and backbreaking servitude in the nearby salt mines. Others still might await the "gentle" ministrations of the inquisitors, so that co-conspirators might be revealed and confessions extracted. Perhaps, some of you will be spared this ordeal. Perhaps, instead, you have come to Branderscar to face the final judgement. In three days, the King's executioner arrives and the axe falls or the pyre will be lit. Through fire or steel, your crimes will be answered.

You have all been chained together in the same communal cell, dressed in nothing but filthy, tattered rags.. Manhandled and mistreated, any finery you once possessed has long since been ruined or lost. No special treatment is given to any prisoner - male or female, commoner or noble - all the forsaken are bound and imprisoned together. Your feet are secured by iron cuffs tethered by one long chain. Your arms are secured to the wall above by manacles. A guard is posted right outside the cell, day and night. Little thought is given to long term accommodations, for at Branderscar, justice comes swift and sure.

Escape seems hopeless. You have all been well searched and every attempt to conceal anything on your person has failed. And if you could somehow slip your bonds and fly out of this person, where would you go? Who from your former life would want anything to do with the forsaken? Despised, alone and shackled - all that you can do now is await your doom.

For each of you, your old life is over. For each of you, hope is but a fading memory. For each of you, justice will be fairly meted. And who can blame fair Talingarde after what each of you has done?

THen things had become "interesting". A mere day after your incarceration with a bunch of like minded villainous scum Adruis had been invited to meet a woman, a mysterious lady who had come to visit him. Introducing herself as *Tiadora* she had an offer for Adrius (and his cell mates). Her Master was looking for people of such power and evil conniving, and had contrived to have them assembled in Brandescar on such a day together so that he could arrange their release - _"if you are able... think of it as the first test of many!"_. She had given Adrius a veil imbued with magic and given him the instructions of a Manor at the edge oft he moors, a stark directive _"be there in 3 days or you will fall to your fate"_

*Spoiler: The Lady*
Show





Luckily for you, Sgt Blackerly the Master of Arms had run the prison guards down, only a corrupt band of gamblers and cronies remained in the prison as the disinterested Warden Richter had let the prison rot underneath. This had been your stroke of luck and with savagery and cunning (and the lock picks on the veil!) you had managed to escape the prison. Now the prison lies in ruins, Warden Richter slain in his study and the guards slaughtered in the barracks and at the gates.  Fleeing across the bridge connecting the prison to the mainland you can taste the salty tang of freedom. Even as you pause on the road, you can look at the marshes glowing with phosphorescence in the moonlight or the road - both can lead you to the Manor that Adrius spoke of....  


OOC thread

----------


## DarkOne7141981

At the edge of the bridge Oghash looks out across the scene before her. With a crack of her neck, once to the left and once to the right, the hulking half-orc woman growls loudly enough for her companions to hear, "I can lead us through the marshes. Any reinforcements will come by the road and the swamp will help hide our tracks. It will be slower, but that's how I would do it. What say you?"

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris looks around, hungering for a challenge. The guards gave a good warm up, but he wanted to take something down that was much bigger. His blade is sheathed, but his hand rests on it, ready to draw at a moment's notice. *"That sounds boring. Why not find a few more soldiers to cut through? Each one we take down now is one fewer we have to worry about later. What say the rest of you?"*

----------


## Athaleon

"I can lead the way. Don't know if I mentioned it before, but I was a Ranger up norththis'll be a walk in the park."

He looked back to Sarris with a squint. "Assuming there'll only be a _few_ soldiers. And we'll have to make sure we cut them _all_ down; if one gets away the rest'll have an idea of our direction. The lot they send after us won't be Richter's Sh*tters either. We have to be smart about this, and that means staying off the road."

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The fair skinned half-elf twists a lock of chestnut hair behind his ear, leaving half of his face still in shadow. Branderscar wasn't exactly known for its hygiene, yet Adrius manages to make the blood and sweat on his stolen mail look fashionable in the moon's half-light. Both the deceased sergeant's sword and Tiadora's magic veil have been safely put away, until either can be made use of. Rakish maroon eyes take in the two paths ahead of the escapees: swamp and road, flicking back and forth between them as though taking the time to weigh each option on its own merits.

"The road may prove easier, but the swamp seems wiser, what with the moon out and the peat lit up. I trust Oghash to find us a path through, and I trust Sarris to help cut down any monsters that are stupid enough to try and lay an ambush." As he speaks, Adrius turns to look at both mercenary and berserker and offers them a wolfish grin. "We were certainly fearsome enough together to cut down Blackerly and his cronies; I doubt that anything in that marsh could overpower us."

Though he has stated his intentions, the skald also looks to the two members of the group that have yet to speak, a wordless invitation for them to share their opinions.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash glares at Sarris' response silently, her teeth bared in an animalistic challenge. When Salem offers to take the lead and Adrius shows his trust Oghash nods and grumbles. "I'll take the rear and cover tracks. Salem, point out where to step and the rest of you watch your feet!" she spits at the others.

The half-orc cannibal looks back at the keep with open hatred. As she waits for the others Oghash collects tree branches to brush away footprints. Looking at their ogre she tells him, "Grumblejack - duck your head too. Don't break any limbs you can avoid." She then takes a piece of dried meat out of her pack and starts chewing on it. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

If the party had spent enough time to clear out the keep thoroughly, Oghash would have made some jerky from her victims. She would be chewing that right now. If this makes any PCs uncomfortable, I am open to RP on the topic.

----------


## DrK

There is some discussion as you stand by the side of the road, the softly glowing moss filled bog to the northwest and the road curving westwards inland, the lights of the small fishing and trading village of Brandescar a few miles down the down the road. Even as you crouch by the roadside you can see lights moving fast - likely mounted people - riding down the causeways towards the prison (although still several miles from you).

Turning into the marsh the half orc cannibal's dark sight and elves' low light invaluable as you move through the tufts and small lumps of solid ground between the bogs. Even then, you spend half the time wading, only the massive ogre, Grumblejack you found and brought with you happy in the marshes. At one point, after maybe an hour or so,  the ogres pauses, scooping a clawed hand of water into his maw. *"|Grumblejack live swamp. Little pink skins in blue trick Grumblejack with cart with many barrels. Grumblejack drink ale, too much ale then in stone cage..."*  he seems sad, before continuing. *"Grumblejack out now. Grumblejack follow dark pin skins..."* he grins savagely at you all, his ogroid visage even more horrifying as he punctuates by chewing on the mangled still uniformed arm of one of the prison guards, a few more _snacks_ tied to his belt for the walk into the swamp. 

 A low guttural grunting nearby is enough to distract for you the ogre as there is a soft low hissing and the scrap of scales on mud. EVen as you stand, poised in a small clearing some 40ft across you can see a shape emerge from the trees on the far side of the clearing - a strange man like figure, save for the scales and massive long reptillian maw, a pair of 8ft long alligators either side of him. 


The weird hybrid "thing" looks at you across the clearing, a gleam in his yellowish eyes before speaking in halting Mitran, *"Strangers. Strangers in my swamp.... My kin and I are hungry, Long time since any of the Mitrans ventured this far into Kyan's swamp..."* Eyes washing over you all, glaring at Grumble he snarls, *"I only need one of you... One food, rest can move on..."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

In the darkness the cannibal's eyes do _not_ glow red or show any other sign of orcish darkvision, so when she sees the creature threatening them Oghash starts briefly. She then audibly growls as she whips her greataxe back and forth menacingly. "Not without a fight," she mutters as she looks back and forth between the reptilian creature and her allies. "If you're going to talk to it, do it now. I say we kill it," she says, more loudly through gritted teeth as she barely contains her abyssal fury...

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Oghash is built to fight, not talk, and does _not_ have Darkvision (I traded it for other racial traits). If she is going to learn to wait to speak until the rest of the party has attempted bluff/diplomacy/intimidation then she will have to be taught that. Otherwise, my inclination is usually to roll initiative, rage and start swinging.

That attitude is part of how Oghash got captured in the first place, so feel free to overrule her. It will take some time, but as a player I intend her to become a weapon for the party. Until it makes sense she will need guidance.

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris jests, *"Heh, shame the ogre didn't bring enough for leftovers. But hey, I could use a new pair of boots."* His hand grips the hilt of his blade, ready to draw. He hopes for a fight, but waits to see what his comrades do.

----------


## Athaleon

"Find food elsewhere, or you'll choke to death on steel." Salem sneered with confidence as his comrades seemed similarly ready to fight.

*Spoiler*
Show


Salem is the kind of guy who sucks at Intimidate but will try anyways. (1d20-1)[*15*]

----------


## DrK

As the orc, the skald and the ex-knight all threaten violence the cursed half reptillian hermit hisses and barks. the two crocodiles either side raising up on their legs and snapping their massive jaws menacingly, each of the beasts some 8ft long or scaled muscle! He grins, *"Well, a feast tonight for me and ma' brothers..."*, he flexes and claws and readies to race forward...



_OOC
THe were-crocodile and his two friends are 40ft across a small clearing. that is about 40ft in diameter, small shrubs, bushes etc... (difficult ground) surround the edge. 
Players have the initiative, if you all post then I'll sort it out... 
_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 24+6/24+6, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 13, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 12, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe*  +7 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Rage, -2 Charge)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (0/8 Rounds used due to using Adrius' Inspired Rage)
Charge
Power Attack


With a feral roar born of abyssal horrors and years of violence and abuse, Oghash seems to burst into a frenzy and charges the threatening were-gator! Canny observers will note her motions are in time with Adrius' song, though her eyes showing no sign of humanity or sanity as her muscles bulge underneath her stolen armor as she brings her battleaxe down in an overhead strike!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Edit: The original attack roll gets a +2 from charging. The AoO (if applicable) does not.

Once able, she will use Bloodrage, move (up to 15 feet) and attack with her Greataxe: (1d20+7)[*20*](+2 from Charge makes this a *22*) to hit, (1d20+7)[*13*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*20*] slashing damage, +(1d12+12)[*21*] critical strike damage (if applicable)

If anything incurs an AoO: (1d20+7)[*25*] to hit, (1d20+7)[*11*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*24*] slashing damage, +(1d12+12)[*24*] critical strike damage (if applicable)

----------


## Athaleon

_Grant me strength to put these creatures down._

Following a quick mental prayer to his infernal god, Salem nocked one arrow after another and sent them hurtling after the were-crocodile.

*Spoiler*
Show


Swift Action: Use Fervor to cast Divine Favor as a Swift Action.

Full Round Action: Full attack with Rapid Shot. Sadly they're just a little too far away for Point Blank Shot.

Attack: (1d20+7)[*17*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*10*]

Attack: (1d20+7)[*23*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*5*]

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris gleefully charges towards one of the crocodiles, focusing his attention on it. He charges forth, sword drawn, slicing down upon it as he rushes in.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Sarris challenges (+2 damage) and charge attacks one of the crocodiles.

Attack roll (1d20+9)[*29*]
Crit check? (19-20) (1d20+9)[*17*]
Damage (1d10+8)[*15*] slashing
If crit, add (1d10+8)[*11*] slashing damage

If slain, Sarris challenges the next biggest thing still living (crocodile first, then werecroc). This increases his challenge damage by an additional 2, but reduces AC by 2.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The skald says nothing when the band of crocodiles approach, although his lips quirk impishly at the corners. Leaning back on his heels, Adrius lets out a rattling breath and waits for the others to reply to the gauntlet thrown down.

"Well," Adrius says at last as he watches several hundred pounds of muscle prepare to rush their enemy's position, "I've always wanted to try gator jerky. *Brandr áreið!* Charge as one, overwhelm them before they can mount a defense!" 

Falling into a fighting stance, he draws his blade as part of his movement; Adrius is careful to let Sarris and Oghash close the distance first, so as to maximize his own battlefield positioning in relation to theirs. There will be time yet to draw blood.

*Spoiler: Round 1 OOC*
Show

Adrius is going to standard action activate Raging Song with Inspired Rage. Everyone who chooses to benefit from it gains +2 Str, +2 Con, -1 AC, and +1 to Will saves. During a rage, PCs cannot cast spells or use any Cha, Int, or Dex based skills. He will then take a single move to close in behind Sarris and Oghash.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

The elf had been quiet during the initial part of their departure from Branderscar.  His only words post prison had been to warn against the arrogance of seeking conflict on the open road  and a comment that hoof steps towards the prison meant their escape was likely to be known in short order.  In short, they should get off the road and do it quickly.  

He made it slowly through the swamp, trying not to lose a shoe or soak his socks, to the point where the cannibal half-orc simply left him to his own devices.  Of course, that was part of the plan, since the wizard did not feel comfortable with that particular beast behind him.  It had been too soon since he had seen her start eating one of the guards at the first pause in violence  and flaying the flesh off of the Warden for her own particular brand of rations.  By the time he reached the others, they had already found another fight to engage in, leaving him sighing in disbelief and exasperation.  As he drew a wand, skald's song began to push through the air, his own blood pounding in response to the throaty beat.  Pushing it away, Ahkmathi glared at the man's back for a moment before launching a glowing orb towards one of the most hurt foes.  He muttered aloud, _"It seems to me that monsters of our nature should band together, rather than do the work of the Mitrans for them "_
[hr]_OOC - apologies for the late reply.  Work and home life have fought a battle for my time and I seem to be the loser.  

Advance to be closer to the group, but with them clearly between Ahkmathi and the crocodilians.  Will use the wand to strike the most wounded  MM Dam - (1d4+1)[5] 22 charges left._ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

With little willingness to negotiate the recently escaped prisoners hurl themselves at the strange and savage marsh hermit and his scaled companions, even as the young warpriest draws his bow and lets fly with two arrows Adrius gives rise a warcry that fills his colleagues with bloodlust! The twin arrows both thud into the bizzare looking half reptillian figure, one bouncing of its thick scales, the other sinking into its flesh but seemingly doing little damage, the beast's natural toughness ablating much of the force. 

Even as Sarris and Oghash hurl themselves across the clearing the elf advances a little behind them, coldly drawing a long thin fluted wand and sending a magical orb of force slamming into the were-crocodile with punishing force. The assault is followed up by the greataxe biting heavily -though not as heavily as Oghash would have expected (had they been entirely rational!)  - but still spraying oily reptilian blood everywhere. Beside him Sarris reaches the crocodile and with a singe savage sweep of his sword rends the head from the massive lizard with but a single blow!  The were-creature howls with rage and a madness enters its eyes as goes into a battle rage of its own!  THe crocodile beside him running up hissing angrily seeking to tear Sarris down even as it's master claws and swings its massive tail at the raging orc!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Crocodile #1 = dead from the critical hit
Crocodile #2 = Advance to Sarris and attack him (1d20+5)[*9*] dam (1d8+4)[*12*] and Grapple (1d20+11)[*20*] vs CMD

Were-crocodile = RAGE!; full attack Oghash
Claw (1d20+8)[*10*] dam (1d4+8)[*10*]
Claw (1d20+8)[*21*] dam (1d4+8)[*9*]
Tail (1d20+3)[*22*] dam (1d12+4)[*5*]




_go go party_

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris flicks blood from his blade as he tends the first crocodile, his gaze fixing on the next one. He swings down upon it in a broad, sweeping strike.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Glorious Challenge on crocodile #2 (assuming it is still alive when I attack it, charge attack (My normal AC has a -2 penalty from GC, same as if charging)).

Attack roll (1d20+7)[*22*]
Crit check? (19-20) (1d20+9)[*26*]
Damage (1d10+10)[*17*] slashing
If crit, deals an additional (1d10+10)[*14*] slashing damage

If slain, will continue the chain to challenge the werecrocodile (for a total of 6 challenge damage, -4 AC).

----------


## Athaleon

As his new friends charged into melee, Salem stepped forward to loose two more shots, determined to find a weak spot or otherwise overwhelm the were-creature's toughness.

*Spoiler*
Show


With Point Blank Shot this time.

Attack: (1d20+8)[*23*]
Damage: (1d8+4)[*11*]

Attack: (1d20+8)[*10*]
Damage: (1d8+4)[*7*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 10+6/24+6, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe*  +7 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail*, (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Rage)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (0/8 Rounds used due to using Adrius' Inspired Rage)
Power Attack


With spittle flying Oghash screams in pain as the were-gator attacks her. In spite of her pain she winds up and slashes her ax at him again, made rage her only expression!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

(1d20+7)[*11*] to hit, (1d20+7)[*10*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*22*] slashing damage, +(1d12+12)[*20*] critical strike damage (if applicable)

If anything incurs an AoO: (1d20+7)[*18*] to hit, (1d20+7)[*24*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*19*] slashing damage, +(1d12+12)[*19*] critical strike damage (if applicable)

----------


## DrK

The ground in the clearing is soon soaked with blood, as the dying crocodile thrashes about and claws and axe rend both Oghash and the were-creature. At the back of the clearing Adrius continues to speak words that drive the more "brute" oriented members of the escapees and Salem beside him launches another pair of arrows at the battling creatures, the first finding its mark and penetrating the monster's scales. The second bouncing off its thick armoured hide.

Oghash, lost in savagery swings hard, but the hermit is able to ward away the blow while Sarris drives his sword in tho the back of the other crocodile but cannot quite finish killing the beast as it whips around and pounces upon him. The were crocodile lashes towards Oghash, its beady yellow eyes filled with rage and claws dripping with orc blood. He steps a tiny fraction to catch Sarris in his grasp as well, incensed at the swordsman slashing at his pets

Seeing the trouble, there is a roar from the edge of the clearing as you see Grumble slowly striding forward, readying to join the fray witha  torn off tree branch as a club

*Spoiler*
Show




Crocodile #2
Bite Attack (1d20+9)[*22*] dam (1d8+4)[*12*] & grapple (1d20+11)[*30*] Vs CMD
Tail Attack (1d20+9)[*28*] dam (1d12+2)[*11*]

Were-crocodile = RAGE!; full attack Oghash & Sarris


vs Oghash  Claw (1d20+8)[*10*] dam (1d4+8)[*11*]
vs Sarris     Claw (1d20+8)[*9*] dam (1d4+8)[*12*]
vs Oghash   Tail Attack (1d20+3)[*5*] dam (1d12+4)[*13*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 10+6/24+6, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe*  +7 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail*, (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Rage)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (0/8 Rounds used due to using Adrius' Inspired Rage)
Power Attack

"*Grumblejack - smash him!*" roars Oghash as she tries to step around the were-gator to find a flank with one of her allies. Then she swings her ax again, murder in her eyes...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

5-ft step if possible to make a flank happen. If it isn't possible, Oghash will risk an AoO from the were-gator to get into a flanking position with a move action. No attack rolls include the +2 flanking bonus - please add that if applicable.

(1d20+7)[*11*] to hit, (1d20+7)[*10*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*13*] slashing damage, +(1d12+12)[*15*] critical strike damage (if applicable)

If anything incurs an AoO: (1d20+7)[*18*] to hit, (1d20+7)[*15*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*23*] slashing damage, +(1d12+12)[*23*] critical strike damage (if applicable)

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

While the initial onslaught had reduced their enemies, the remaining two were proving as tough of an obstacle as any from the prison.  Ahkmathi shook his head in mock disappointment, Stop playing with your food, my dear ... its bad for your digestion.   He considered his options and the spells he had available.  He
is current memorizations were unsuited to the battle at hand, so he takes the wand once more and fired at the most injured for.
[hr]_OOC - alright Im back in it ... MM damage - (1d4+1)[3] 21 charges left._ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Athaleon

Salem growled in frustration as some of hits shots failed to penetrate his targets' thick hide, but he had little alternative but to keep shooting and end the fight as quickly as he could.

*Spoiler*
Show


Rapid Shot again.

Attack: (1d20+8)[*25*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*11*]

Attack: (1d20+8)[*22*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*8*]

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Watching the fight unfold, the skald's eyes narrow even as he lets loose red invectives on the world. With every word, the muscles on his frame begin to tighten and grow, and the grip on his sword whitens.

Stepping in closer to the battle, Adrius takes note of where Oghash is walking and positions himself accordingly. The blade comes up right at the crescendo of his speech, steel flashing under moonlight.

*Spoiler: Round 3 Actions*
Show

Adrius is going to us his move action to (hopefully) flank the were-gator with Oghash. H;s keeping up his Raging Song, so I will factor in an effective +1 to attack and damage from that with the +2 to attack from flanking.

*Attack (vs. Weregator):* (1d20+8)[*9*] for (1d8+4)[*5*] damage (crit confirm: (1d20+8)[*14*])

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris violently thrashes his sword at the crocodile that is on top of him and latching on.

*Spoiler*
Show

Attack roll (1d20+8)[*25*]
Crit? (19-20) (1d20+8)[*13*] slashing
Damage (1d10+11)[*18*]
If crit, add (1d10+11)[*17*] slashing damage

----------


## DrK

Despite being caught in the jaws of the beast Sarris hacked with the blade and with another savage stroke sheared the creatrue's head off, turning to the were-beast he gestured with a clear and unmistakable and _glorious_ challenge. Even as he was distracted an another pair of arrows thudded into his chest, one bouncing off, but another driving deep into its ribs, the creature slowly turning in a porcupine of arrows all leaking blood. Oghash, weakened by blood loss couldn't land another brutal blow from her axe, caught in the embrace of the monster. 
Adrius leapt into the fray, his weapon missing in the swirl of combat, Grumble also rumbling forward, swinging left and right with great blows oft he club. 

Still at the back of the clearing, picking his way carefully across the clearing the elf leveled the thin wand and a ruby mote of light sped forth, leaving a cratered impact in the beast's chest. The creature was beyond fury now, studded with arrrows, in a rage from losing its two pets and surrounded it lashed out with claw and tooth at all within reach!


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Grumble attack (1d20+9)[*24*] dam (2d8+7)[*16*]

vs Adrius Claw [roll]1d20+8[/roll dam (1d4+8)[*10*]
vs Grumble Claw [roll]1d20+8[/roll dam (1d4+8)[*9*]
vs Sarris Tail [roll]1d20+3[/roll dam (1d12+4)[*10*]

*EDIT: Fixed rolls from OOC*
vs Adrius Claw (1d20+8)[14] dam (1d4+8)[10]
vs Grumble Claw (1d20+8)[20] dam (1d4+8)[9]
vs Sarris Tail (1d20+3)[6] dam (1d12+4)[10]

----------


## Bansheexero

More of a desperate and raging swing than anything else, turning his focus to the werecrocodile, Sarris brings his blade to bear down upon him with all of his might.

*Spoiler*
Show

From what I gather, I am flanking the werecroc with the other two in melee with it, so it should help mitigate my power attack penalty.

Power Attack roll (1d20+9)[*19*]
Crit? (19-20) (1d20+9)[*14*]
Damage (1d10+16)[*18*] slashing
If crit, add (1d10+16)[*19*]slashing damage

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 10+6/24+6, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe*  +7 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail*, (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Rage)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (0/8 Rounds used due to using Adrius' Inspired Rage)
Power Attack

"*Why! Won't! You! Just! Die!*" Oghash spits from between closed teeth as she swings her axe at the were-gator. Her expression is utterly devoid of sanity at this point, as her feral grin appears to be the result of contracting muscles that won't _let_ her open her jaws anymore...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

5-ft step as necessary to make flanks happen. Rolls include a flanking bonus now.

(1d20+9)[*23*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*13*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*20*] slashing damage, +(1d12+12)[*21*] critical strike damage (if applicable)

If anything incurs an AoO: (1d20+9)[*22*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*25*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*13*] slashing damage, +(1d12+12)[*14*] critical strike damage (if applicable)

----------


## Athaleon

"Inferno grant me the strength to _smite_ this beast!" Salem growled as he continued to step forward and pour arrows into the were-croc. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack: (1d20+8)[*17*]
Damage: (1d8+4)[*9*]

Attack: (1d20+8)[*27*]
Damage: (1d8+4)[*10*]

----------


## DrK

Things look grim as Sarris and Oghash are both bleeding heavily from the savage claws of the scaled were-orc hermit, his power and strength massive in his part crocodilian form! Then as prayers to dark Gods are answered luck turns. Grumble arrives, the massive ogre striking at the were-crocodile forcing it onto the defensive even as another arrow from Salem strikes deep into its leg, the force staggering it. 

With Grumble and the arrows distracting it Sarris and Oghash fuelled by Adrius's powerful chants moved in and with a pair of savage blows from axe and sword the beast slowly toppled down, even its unnatural resistance unable to sustain such ferocity as it fell face first into the mud, the maddened cannibal still chopping at it!

Grumble looks down at the pair of dead crocodiles, a dumb smile on his tusked face, a stuttering, *"Grumble eat lizard...? Lizard good. Lizard big, fill Grumble belly..."*

----------


## Bansheexero

Nearly passing out from his wounds as the music fades, Sarris gives a flippant response. *"Hopefully we did not damage the hides too much. Like I said, I could use a nice new pair of boots. Also, I think the werecroc's head would look good on my wall as a fitting trophy. Any of you good with skinning animals? If not, I may be able to salvage something. Potions would be nice too."* As he says this, he hacks away at the werecroc's neck until it's head is severed from its body.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

If nobody steps up, Sarris will attempt to skin the croc, leaving the meat for the ogre, but possibly claiming some for later, possibly to make jerky. Not sure if I can take 20 (nothing big is threatening us currently). If I can, the result is *24*. Otherwise, the roll is (1d20+4)[*12*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

While her companion begins speaking as he beheads the were-gator, Oghash continues to scream, spit, and all-but froth at the mouth as she hacks at the creature with her axe, blood and gore splashing in her insane violence on the corpse. Only once the head falls to the wet earth does she let up, her breathing heavy and her eyes wide and manic. As she realizes that Grumblejack and Sarris have been talking she stares for several long breaths as her brain catches up. "I will help, Grumble. Do you want to cut it, or tear it?" she asks the ogre as she drags the mangled body to a drier spot out of the water. She then turns back and drags the two gator corpses to the same place and says, "There is plenty of meat here for several of us. When I can't get better, animal meat has been good enough. Their tails have lots of muscle..." 

The half-orc woman takes out her blades and starts helping to harvest the three creatures' bodies, showing signs of experience with such work. "If we want to smoke the meat we need a fire - are we far enough from the road?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Survival (1d20+5)[*9*] or take 2 for a *25* to harvest some meat from the three dead enemies.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi watched his companions finally fell the crocodilians, although in retrospect the fight seemed a close thing.  Perhaps blindly rushing forward to attack wasnt always the correct answer.  Of course this lot may never learn that lesson.  In practical terms, it meant the Mage would have to find a way for his more powerful spells to aid them; controlling the battle space was all well and good, but if his allies simply ran through fog, grease and illusory images there was little point in wasting his time.  

Of course, there were other ways to empower the martially minded ...

He raised an eyebrow as two of the warriors chatted in the aftermath of combat but Oghash continues to rage away.  He would have smirked, but first, she did not seem the type to laugh at herself, and second, this was additional confirmation on her style of battle.   The real question - was the bloodlust compulsory or by choice?

Putting the wand away, Ahkmathi made his way closer to the group, taking great care to avoid slipping in the wet.  Well done.  But before you consume him entirely, perhaps we can search his remains.  I might also suggest one of you outdoors-types might look for tracks; I am guessing this fool had a lair, and it might provide an out of the way place to perform your culinary wizardry ... and rest, if you are so inclined. 

As he spoke, he seemed completely disinterested in what the others decided, as if the decisions were either unimportant ... or beneath him.
[hr]_OOC - Sorry for the delay, but we should loot ... and if its evening, a cave might be a good idea to hide in.  And search for moar loot!_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The grip on his blade loosening, Adrius watches the others bandy about swamp dining with an easy, boyish smile on his face. Going from Sarris to Oghash and Grumblejack, he claps all three of them on the arms and shoulders with aplomb.

"Well fought, all of you!" he exclaims. "Let me be the first to admit that I was of little help, but I confess that I deeply enjoyed watching you all carve us up some dinner. When we get our fire going, I humbly suggest that you get the choicest cuts of the meat."

Wiping a hand through his sandy blonde hair, the young performer turns his winsome grin on Ahkmathi and Salem. "And the two of you were equally instrumental with your support. You know, when we were first breaking out of Branderscar, I was already of the mind that we all make quite a team. Now, though? Now Im starting to think that the Markadians made a colossal mistake in locking us all up together."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Well done.  But before you consume him entirely, perhaps we can search his remains.  I might also suggest one of you outdoors-types might look for tracks; I am guessing this fool had a lair, and it might provide an out of the way place to perform your culinary wizardry ... and rest, if you are so inclined.


Oghash looks up from her grisly task and listens as the elf speaks. With a growl she nods and says, "That is wise - I will look," she answers as she gets up, cleans her weapons briefly (only spending enough time to really clean the blades that go in sheaths - her axe is developing a nasty-looking bloodstain that she doesn't seem inclined to prevent), and then starts looking around for the signs of the reptiles' trail.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Survival: (1d20+5)[*17*] or Take 20 for a 25, if allowed.




> Going from Sarris to Oghash and Grumblejack, he claps all three of them on the arms and shoulders with aplomb.


Oghash jumps at the sudden contact, turning and snarling at Adrius for a moment before realizing his touch wasn't threatening but...friendly? Her reaction is much like a stray dog who has never had kindness shown it that is suddenly touched by a person. She's clearly uncomfortable with it but not sure how she should behave in response. 

When she her brain realizes she shouldn't actually bite, claw, or swing her axe at Adrius, the half-orc woman looks embarrassed very briefly before scowling and returning to her efforts to find tracks. "Don't touch me without warning - next time you might lose that hand..." she threatens half-heartedly.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

When Oghash starts and shows a bit more of her inner beast, Adrius does not flinch. Rather, he dips his head slightly in a gesture that could imply respect, or perhaps admiration, and his eyes do not leave hers.

"A risk well worth taking, to congratulate you on a job well done," he replies, "I suppose that I'll make sure to be more deliberate with my touch next time."

----------


## Athaleon

Salem strode up to their dead foes with an arrow still nocked. "Warned you, you dumb beast." He spat on the corpse of the were-croc before he set about retrieving as many arrows as he could.

"I can heal two of you by Infernal blessing. That's all I can manage until the following dawn. I can help look for the beast's lair but I doubt we'd find much beyond some swampy pit and maybe more of these things."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Though she doesn't go asking for healing, Oghash clearly needs some medical attention.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Oghash is going to be very superstitious about magic (as long as it isn't hers). She needs 14 HPs to be topped off.

As he player I am asking for healing. I promise she won't bite (hard enough to do damage).  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi nodded absently to Adrius' comments, his eyes narrowing as the man turned to gush over the others.  It was difficult to tell if the man meant well, but for anyone involved with a plot against the crown, it was likely he was as false as he seemed fair.  Raging brutes were one thing to deal with; manipulative plotters were another.  However, the man did have a point - they were better as a team than as enemies.  

To Salem, he shook his head in mock disappointment.  The purpose of finding a lair is two-fold.  One, we remain off the road for a bit.  Given we saw riders heading to the prison, it is probably best we stay far from the normal traffic routes.  Second, it gives us a place to rest and perform any preparations we need to accomplish this evening, away from prying eyes, but in a place that is likely already safe.  Finding contraband would simply be a bonus.  

However, if you'd like to interrupt our companions field dressing of the fallen with a better plan, then by all means.  Action, however, is preferred to indecision. 

Wandering over to Oghash, Ahkmathi slipped out a potion.  "We found this in the prison - it should help.  Of course, I can't speak to the quality of its make "
_OOC - forgot I claimed a potion  giving it up to the beast woman._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

It doesn't take long to find the hermit's hovel. As predicted its a crude hut buttressed by rotting trees and made of daub and swamp grass. But inside the thick mud walls insulate the hit well, and once one gets used to the strange leathery smell there is dried mosses in thick piles to act as beds. A pair of strange earthen hums also result in a clutch of (tasty) eggs that can soon be added to the low fire that is still hot, even as it burns with almost smokeless peat and moss, although it will be wise to extinguish the fire come dawn. 

The furnishings are non existent bar a few scraps of clothing, some smattered pictures daubed on the walls and cheap and broken basic survival tools. The only thing of note is a suite of fine Mithran chainmail, gold links at the collars and the neck indicating something of a rank and importance. The chain is accompanied by once gleaming battle axe. Not tarnished by rust and verdigris. Although, as a finger is run down the edge it shows it still maintains a razor edge, where it wasn't nicked from being used as a simple wood axe

*Spoiler: Loots*
Show


Chain mail +1
Battle axe +1

 

The crude dwelling does at least appear a safe place to spend the night and hidden under some rags at the back you find 3 small barrels of ale to act as a fine accompaniment to the grilled crocodile and poached eggs that you can feast one

_Anyone setting a watch as night draw in? What healing is happeing?_

----------


## Athaleon

With a quick prayer, Salem healed Sarris and Oghash as best he could. "That's all our master has seen fit to grant me 'till dawn. I can keep an eye out tonight, but best for me to do it after dawn."

*Spoiler*
Show


Sarris heals (1d8+2)[*4*] 
Oghash heals (1d8+2)[*4*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash looks at the potion offered by Ahkmathi with a puzzled look. "What am I supposed to do with that? I have water - get out of my face!" She then returns to her search for the were-gator's trail.

When Salem comes up a moment later to offer healing she flinches away, her teeth bared as she barely stays her hand from the axe at her side. When Oghash's wounds knit closed and the pain eases slightly she looks at the healer suspiciously. "What have you done to me? I got these marks," she gestures to the tattoos on her body and the brand on her face, "from magic. I won't be kind to you for using your tricks!" Oghash yells the last words, her expression and body language full of pain, betrayal, and bewilderment. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Oghash will eventually be taking the Superstition Rage Power. She already doesn't trust magic, but gains no mechanical benefits or drawbacks from this distrust (yet). Much of this comes from her violent, abusive father - the orcish shaman who kidnapped, raped, and eventually killed her mother. He was not a gentle father and used his magic to "make her stronger" until Oghash killed and ate him and most of the rest of the tribe.

So no offense, OoC. Even in-character she appreciates the lessened pain, but she has no idea how to respond to kindness. If it helps, think of her as an abused dog who is used to being in pit fights and earning whippings when she loses. It would be similar psychology.

Oh, and please keep healing her! She needs it and won't actually strike back in response.

When the party finds the hut Oghash looks satisfied with herself and finds a spot to sit out of the damp swamp. She carefully removes her armor and pokes at her wounds before rinsing them with clean water and then wrapping them up with strips of cloth. The half-orc is paying no attention to the others as they search, so she doesn't see the magical weapon or armor until someone holds them up to examine. Everyone there can see that the chain would be an improvement over hers. She also carries a one-handed battleaxe, though none of the party have ever seen her use it instead of the two handed greataxe she seems to favor.

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show

Oghash would wear the better armor or take the weapon or both, but honestly someone else should take the axe. Also, she is going to generally tank her AC for a while, so if anyone else would use the armor, they should take it instead of her. She might argue, weakly, but will give up if they mention that it is enchanted.

----------


## Athaleon

"If you'd been scarred by a sword, would you then refuse to wield one?" Salem returned Oghash's outburst with stone-faced stoicism. "This is the favor of Asmodeus, whose favor got us out of Branderscar, if you recall."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash just stares sullenly back at Salem, a sub-vocal growl her only response.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi looked askance at Oghashs response, then shrugged.  It is, as you say, water to wash away the blood.  I shall keep it for later, then.  However, when she nearly lashed out from the healing, his eyes narrowed.  Here was an opportunity to control this mad dog through her fear of magic.  However, cultivating that would limit the ability to enchant the woman and send her into battle.  And the tattoos she pointed to spoke of more than simple tribal markings - there was something arcane and primal about them.  

After a moment, he approached Oghash and  spoke softly.  _"You seem a savvy warrior.  If you wish to defeat the Mitrans, you will need every advantage, to include magic. Rest assured they will use it against you at every chance.  We cannot afford you flinching or attacking each time one of us casts a spell to help you."_ 

A bit louder, he spoke to include the others.  "Let us agree we shall let you know the spells we might cast you, and you agree to maintain your composure and use it to slay our enemies.  Agreed?  "  Ahkmathi inclined his head, arms folded beneath his robes as he spoke.

When they found the weapon and chain shirt, the elf focused on them for a moment, then sniffed dismissively at the items.   An enchanted blade and suit of armor - perhaps those who are not uncomfortable with enchanted items might find use in them ... 
_OOC - Keeping the potion.._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash stares at the elven man distrustfully as he speaks to her, silently thinking about what he says. As she slowly seems to realize the truth in his words she frowns and looks away. With a huff she nods once, apparently confirming her willingness to cooperate. As he directs everyone to warn her of magic use she looks around with eyes full of emotions - anger, pain, fear, and more. "I won't hurt you unless you hurt me, or try to control me," she agrees. "Before now power like that always _hurt_. What you did," she looks at Salem, "...didn't. It hurt...less...?" For a moment there is a hint of wonder in her voice, as if she had never imagined such a thing before.

With a violent shake of her head she bares her teeth again, but doesn't growl or direct her hostility towards anyone there. "I *will* kill our enemies! If your...magic...will help, you may use it. What all can you do with it?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Oghash is literally asking what spell effects she should expect. We can have this conversation in-character or behind the scenes. Surprise effects may not elicit good reactions from her, though...

I am really enjoying this, by the way! I appreciate all the effort to work with her particular brand of crazy!

----------


## Athaleon

"The armor's a bit noisy for me. One of you ought to take it, then you won't need as much patching up. As for the axe, I'll take it if no one else wants it, but I favor the bow and I've already got a sword for close encounters."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*[/url], Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi shrugged slightly.  Much of my magic will affect the world around you, but not you directly.  Could it hurt you?  Perchance ... should you walk into an on-going effect.  For example, summoning slippery grease upon the ground will affect you as much as the enemies; just as a cloud of fog would impinge everyone's vision.  The more likely spell I would use upon the warriors of this group is one that enlarges your form, granting strength and size over speed and agility.  I am unaware of any pain in the transformation, but I admit I have never cast it upon myself. 

Ahkmathi thought for a moment, rubbing his chin before speaking up again.  "I suppose there are a number of cantrips I might use, to enable us to whisper across a distance or cast light, mask scents etc.  However, these seem minimally impacting to anyone, and certainly not painful to anyone I know."
_OOC -Convo continues_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As she listens to Ahkmathi the half-orc woman ignores the discovery of enchanted gear. Oghash looks to be struggling to imagine the effects he describes, but when he mentions her growing larger she looks interested. "How much bigger?" Oghash asks, before gesturing to Grumblejack. "Could you make me as big as an ogre? If you can, I think it would be...good...?" she says, her voice ending in an unconfident high note as she tries to think of the best word and fails. "What is a 'cantrip?' Will it make someone fall?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Oghash will eventually (at level 4 and beyond) automatically enjoy the effect of Enlarge Person when she rages. Exploring that magic frequently before she levels up to 4 would be great!

As a bloodrager she also doesn't get Cantrips, so she really doesn't understand the concept. Feel free to RP it or not as she continues to ask questions. With her Intelligence of 8 I suspect she won't be that interesting as a conversationalist, so it probably won't entertain Ahkmathi any, but she won't stop asking questions about this until she is either bored or something interrupts them... :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bansheexero

"My whole view is the best defense is a good offense. If they're on the ground bleeding to death, no need to block or dodge their attacks. Unfortunately, if I can't bring them down fast enough, I have problems. While I am not against extra protection, it slows me down considerably. I need to be able to move. So, if one of you wants the armor, have at it."

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Seeing their new accommodations, the skald makes a point of walking around them to visibly inspect the area. His face, when not directly speaking to any other member of the group, instantly drops its smile and adopts a more pensive, thoughtful expression; his eyebrows narrow slightly together, and full lips become pursed in thought. As such, he does not appear to be paying too much heed to the discussion on available magic. He does, however, interject a few times to extol his own capabilities.

"Beyond the... particular effects that my voice has on warriors, I have a few spells at my disposal. I can conjure up false images out of the air, insubstantial things to give vision to the foolish." The half-elf gives Akhmathi a nod. "I can also emulate our conjurer friend here in that I can make the ground slick and inhospitable to our foes. Finally, I can sharpen my own senses or call upon litanies of fate to weaken companies of our enemies."

Adrius shakes his head gently when the issue of spoils is brought up, and nobody among their number chooses to take part in being first to make their claim. "I may yet make use of this armor," he says to the group when it comes to him, "but only because it seems as though nobody else cares to do so."

----------


## DrK

The rest of the night passes in relative peace, and soon a cool dawn greets you all with a murmur of midges and the dull croak of the bullfrogs in the marsh. Grumble lurks in the corner, the massive ogre smiling as he still chews upon the limbs of one of the crocodiles and grunts a greeting to you all. *"Sun up, little men in blue will scurry in swamp look today for us..."*

Even as he speaks, there is a faint "toot" of a hunting horn, although from the sound of it you can tell its many miles away so not an _immediate_ concern. Surveying the land around you, Oghash (_with a good survival check)_ realises that there are two main ways to cross the marsh, the lower road with more cover as you can push through the thick bogs and reeds hugging the valley bottoms or a faster route, sticking to the shrubs and weeds and running up and over the undulating hills... It would be faster but if you are being pursued would leave you more exposed to any sharp eyed pursuit!

_
1. Low, damp and slow OR
2. Higher, faster, less hidden?

remember to heal overnight, Get HD+Con mod back, or twice that if someone was healing with the heal skill_

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi nods to Adrius, then responds to Oghash.  Cantrips are smaller spells, not a play on words.  As for size ...  He glanced over at Grumblejack, musing.  "You would likely be as large, or larger.  Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to study.  I will leave you to your cooking."

Ahkmathi found a quiet spot and pulled out the spellbook they had obtained from the fool at the prison.  _Fortunately, I will put more use to it than that incompetent monkeigh ..._ 

The next morning, Ahkmathi rose, ready to proceed.  Given the warning by Grumblejack and the resulting horns, the mage pointed towards the swamp.  "If they have hounds, let them try to find us hidden within these smelly bogs.  We can always hasten our steps later, but not if we are back in prison."
_OOC - Not sure if I can spend some time working on spells, but Ahkmathi would attempt to scribe mount, shield, magic missile, and alarm to his spellbook.  Deciphering should be free w/read magic, so if we have 4 hrs to complete, I'd take 10 on each spellcraft check to make sure I can knock them out.  

If I have to roll, then Spoiler
Show

Mount - (1d20+11)[30], Shield - (1d20+9)[27], magic missile - (1d20+9)[29], alarm - (1d20+9)[16]
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the odd party wraps up the evening, Oghash eventually notices the magical armor and axe. She inspects them both, weighing the axe versus her own and considering the armor suspiciously. "What does it's magic do?" she asks the more intelligent and magically knowledgeable villains. When they explain it only makes the armor better she shrugs into it and says, "I will take this, then. Singer - you take the axe, I don't want it." Looking at the old chainmail she had been wearing she asks, "Shall we bring this with us? Or leave it here?"

The cannibal stays up late, cooking and preparing the meat she can and standing first watch. When Grumblejack wakes the party in the morning she nods and looks at the possible paths. "We can go high or low. High is faster, low is sneakier," she reports. When Ahkmathi suggests going low, she nods in agreement. "Yeah, I don't mind the wet either. Don't want to die in jail, though..."

----------


## Bansheexero

Still nursing his tender wounds from the crocs, Sarris responds almost sullenly, "I'm normally the first to jump at the bit and ignore hiding for the quick and dirty solution. Unfortunately, I took a bit of a hit. While, no doubt, Oghash can take a few down, if they cut through him, what are the rest of you dandies going to do? If any of you fall, what's to stop the ogre here from indiscriminately chowing down on you? So, yeah, I'll concede that bogging through this marsh a bit, giving us time to recover, may be a bit more survivable."

----------


## DrK

The cool autumn air does nothing to ease the slog through the marshes as you set off apace through the bogs, reed beds and kneed deep mud. Every few steps clouds of midges and other biting insects rise from the fetid waters and soon many of you are spotting itchy red spots where you've been bitten. The marshes are a thoroughly miserable affair! Even with crocoilde (relatively well cooked!)  to chew on the water you have available is brackish and unpalatable to the taste 

After a few hours of wading through the valley bottoms, Sarris, Oghash and Salem all recognise the rotten smell of sulphours and warn the others, a timely warning as  a few vapours of steam sift from the bog marshes and as you crawl and drag yourself through the tangled logs and rotten shrubs on the side of  slope there is  faint hiss of gas before a column of boiling swamp water and  acidic fumes erupt from within the pool that you now skirt! Only the dark gods know what may have happened to you if you had been there when the geyser blew!

Another couple of hours see's you late into the afternoon and by Salem and Oghash's estimates probably now only half a day from the vague directions the mysterious Tiadora had given you but a stout river now blocking your path. The muddy streams you've been following now winding their way into a decent sized river that now stretches some 40ft across from the muddy and bush covered banks. Pausing to drink from the cleaner water Salem and Ahkmathi both catch sight of a stout stone bridge crossing the river maybe 1 mile upstream, but a small bright blue flag emblazoned with a sunburst rising from a small stone building by the end of the bridge and a thin curl of smoke in the sky suggests that the bridge is far from deserted....

_You avoided the dangerous bogs an didn't get lost. Try your hand at swimming or investigate the bridge?_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash takes her spot at the back of the line, obscuring footprints in the mud and hiding their trail as best she can. It takes her longer to hide the signs of Grumblejack's passage, but everyone is moving so slowly that she doesn't seem to have any trouble keeping up. When they avoid the dangers of the swamp she nods in satisfaction, but doesn't make any vocal sign of approval.

At the river she grunts unhappily. "I don't want to swim that in armor - let's go kill some more Mitrans at the bridge. That should cheer us all up," she votes after the bridge is pointed out by the lead criminal. "We can't let any escape, though. How can we stop anyone running from the other side?"

----------


## Athaleon

"Why don't you just take the armor off, then swim across? We don't know how many are down there, and attacking across a bridge is dicey. Even if we win, one might get away to spread the warning. And even if we kill them all, our direction will be noted when that lot fails to report."

----------


## Bansheexero

Gritting his teeth, Sarris simply places his hand over the hilt of his sword, waiting expectantly, seeing either option as flawed, but necessary. Not up to fighting condition, he nonetheless knows it may be required. He waits for the others to decide.

----------


## Athaleon

"Well, how about it? Let's find some wood to float on if we aren't so confident about the swim."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi crossed his arms as he peered down to the bridge, then across the river.  After a moment of musing, he speaks.  Let us consider both options.  While crossing the river does avoid close proximity to soldiers, it will require no small amount of skill in swimming  or at the least engineering to build suitable aids to cross the river in a timely and efficient manner.  We could use driftwood, but then we're at the mercy of the current and may find ourselves swept down the river and in front of searching troops.  Additionally, remember - if we can see the building, they can potentially see us crossing the vast expanse of this river. 

He paused to glance back towards the stone structure.  "It appears to be an outpost, so it may be sparsely occupied.  However, given news of our escape may have reached here already, we cannot guarantee taking the building would be as easy as a sleepy outpost.  If we kill the guards that we do find, their absence may raise concerns and provide a reason to search this region more thoroughly.  Given the effort we've spent to link up with our benefactor, I would think setting his lands lousy with Mitrans would be a faux pas.  "

Unfurling one arm to peer at his nails, Ahkmathi continued.  "My recommendation is to cross here.  First, Grumblejack may be able to cross without issue, but I will cast one of my magiks upon Oghash, increasing her size significantly.  The two of you can help the group across. 

Additionally, I will conjure a false image to hide our passage from any prying eyes from the bridge.  Any questions before we get started?"
_OOC - Let's have Grumblejack try and step into the river and see if he can tough the whole way across.  If so, we can probably work something out pretty easily.  If that looks to be too much work for one person (or we need a bigger person to help) Ahkmathi will cast enlarge person on Oghash, doubling her height and multiplying her weight by 8  that should be enough to make it across the river without being swept away.  Between her and the ogre, I figure we should be able to get across fairly easily.  

Once the bigguns are ready to 'ford' the river, Ahkmathi will case silent image (concentration) to place a peaceful image of the river, without us in it.  Uses a few spells, but is the more conservative, safer approach I think ...  [/spoiler]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash listens closely, her eyes somewhat dull and her expression confused. When Ahkmathi finishes and asks for questions she raises a hand and says, "You used too many words I don't understand, but you want Grumblejack and me to walk across the river while you hide us, right? If when you make me bigger I can reach the bottom I will carry you." She then waits for the elf to cast his spell with an apprehensive and nervous look on her face...

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi inwardly snarled at the womans dense response, but outwardly he simply nodded.  Yes.  I make you big with magic.  I also hide us with magic. You and the ogre carry us across.  

He looked to the others, commenting, Prepare yourselves - we cross soon.  Oghash will only remain larger for two minutes.. Once the group was ready, he transmuted Oghash, then laid his illusion on the river between them and the bridge.
_OOC - So maybe we use branches to float and Grumble and Og Push us across.  Alternatively, with 10 reach on each side , they can hand us across.

The silent image will simple keep us hidden behind a screen of an uneventful river._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oblivious to the impact her uneducated response inspired in Ahkmathi, Oghash nods unconfidently as she steps towards the water to test the speed of the current and the river depth...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Survival (1d20+5)[*18*] to try and get a solid footing. It doesn't look like we are worried about Oghash swimming, but she might end up holding her breath if the river is deep enough. 




> You can hold your breath for a number of rounds equal to twice your Constitution score, but only if you do nothing other than take move actions or free actions.


That looks like 30 rounds, or three minutes, before we are worried about checks. If the armor (enlarged) is heavy enough to help weight down Oghash but she can reach up high enough to carry her allies over then this could prove relatively easy.

----------


## DrK

Grumble and now the giant cannibal wade into the river, the water rising to their chests in the centre of the river, but their massive arms spans now easily able to hand the rest of the escaped convicts across the deepest part of the river so only the shallows needed to be waded into for the rets of the party. With some splashing, hidden by the background noises of the river and shielded by the illusionary scree you are able to cross the river....

On the far side being some few hundred feet from the outpost you can easily reach a small cluster of trees and bushes to get a clear look at the outpost, a shed with 2 horses and a cart outside and as you look you can see ~5 Mithran soldiers standing or wandering in and out of the small building, a warm glowing fire and the faint semll of cooking meat appaarent when they open the door


_move on by or attack, your choice. You can choose to easily slink away if you wanted_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As she shrinks back to regular size, Oghash's stomach can be heard audibly growling. When she sees the soldiers she quietly scowls and begins grinding her teeth together in obvious hatred. She doesn't do anything, though, instead looking off towards the deeper swamp meaningfully. It's clear she will follow the lead of the others, taking her place as rear-guard if they decide to skip the outpost of enemies.

----------


## Bansheexero

Drawing his sword, Sarris prepares for a fight if necessary. "What about now?" he whispers. "Any way to split them up? Do you have any more tricks, mage? What about you Adrius? That silver tongue of yours is surely good for something."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi shrugged his shoulders slightly, his brown still furrowed.  He whispered, _I still maintain the spell, which I could change into something more  entertaining.  If someone could add splashes in a moment, we might be able to bring them closer.  Alternatively, I could make it seem that we were heading across the river in the opposite direction  it may draw some of them away on a wild goose chase and you could finish the rest here.  Or alternatively, you rush the lot now and slay them before they can do anything.  I have a spell that may send several to sleep.  Decide  quickly, however ..._
_OOC - Silent image is a concentration spell, so I figure Ahkmathi would keep it going until they departed the area.  We could use it as a distract  images of young women  frolicking otters  us trying to cross the river  whatever._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Athaleon

"I still think it's best to avoid them entirely, but we're better of killing the lot than distracting them by alerting them anyway. If we want to take 'em out, we ought to hunker down till night, kill the sentries, then move in and do the rest of the lot."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Alright - if we can wake a couple of them before they die so I can see the fear in their eyes," growls Oghash in agreement with the idea of a night time ambush.

----------


## Bansheexero

"Well, if we play this right and give bits of them to Oghash and the ogre, leaving some of their 'leftovers,' we could make it look like an animal attack. This swamp obviously has crocodiles. It could help deter further pursuit, or at least delay it if they see that even fully armed soldiers can fall prey to such beasts."

----------


## DrK

With it being still in the afternoon and the evening twighlight still some hours away the _heroes_ creep slightly closer to the bridge, the thick scrub and copses of trees lining the river giving good cover to shield their approach from prying eyes. Soon the ex-prisoners close to ~150ft from the guard post, and its clear that its a very small way station. At either end of the bridge stands a bored looking guard, the two men occasionally wandering to the middle of the bridge to chat and pass a metal flask between them, the slight sway to their walk suggesting that they've had too much already. 

A pair of horses are tethered to the guard shack, and from within you can hear the excited conversation of 3 more men and what sounds like 2 women squealing in excitement. Cleary these are not the most "elite" of troops and you start to suspect that the corruption and ineptitude of Blackerly and the prison guards may be more wide spread within the ranks of the Mitran militia!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"They're drunk," whispers Oghash as she points at the guards on the bridge, "...and they aren't watching. We should kill them all...and then kill those at the camp...and then take their horses. Are there enough for all of us?" she asks as she draws her axe and stretches, readying herself to charge at the hated Mitrans.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

A Grease spell or similar BFC could hold both the drunk guards when they meet in the middle of the bridge. We could also try and disable the door to the guard shack and trap them there. What do all of you think?

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi tapped his chin thoughtfully, a slight sheen on his forehead as he maintained his spell.  Five dead guards near to the location of their benefactor might be foolhardy and il-advised ... or could demonstrate initiative and dedication to the cause.  Besides, keeping Oghash bathing in the blood of others might be the key to keeping her fangs off his own neck.  

_My spell could serve to distract them, but it is unlikely to hold their attention completely without chance or luck - two phenomena that I rather not rely on.  I see multiple options, but two that stand out are the bold approach and the subtle approach.  For the bold, we adjacent towards the bridge, keeping the outpost between us and the guards.  Then once close enough, we charge and slay the two drunkards before they raise the alarm.  

Alternatively, we still sneak up, but let out silver-tongued singer to trick them.  Once hes close, we rush forward to kill the two guards.  I have little by way of appropriate spells, but crept a spray of color that may send them both to sleep.  If I could get close first ... _
_OOC - Presuming no one needs silent image, Ahkmathi will drop the spell and prepare to cast color spray.  @DrK - can we get close enough to fight the bridge guards w/o giving them line of sight?
Stealth - (1d20+3)[8]

PS - sorry for the delay!_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

WIth the bushes and the shadows of the evening sun the elf and the others starts creeping towards the bridge, as Ahkmathi  and the others get to sme scruffy bushes some 30ft from the guards standing on the centre of the bridge he steps on a twig that cracks sharply and loudly. Even with half a flask of brandy of them both guards turn around, a hand clutching the long halberds.

"Who be that? Come out here and pay the bridge toll eh... Or if you're them escaped prisoners piss of back the prison..." at the second sentence they laugh a little chuckling at what they think is a fine joke. But both start advancing, second s later as they spy some of you their eyes bulge with surprise as they realsie you are the escaped prisoners!

_OOC

ALL players go, then GRumblejack, then the guards.... Just goes to show drinking Brandy and Guard Duty do not mix
_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 18+6/24+6, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 13, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe*  +7 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail*, (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Rage, -2 Charge)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (1/8 Rounds unless Adrius' uses Inspired Rage)
Power Attack

As she chokes on her own fury, spitting as the foam drips from her mouth, Oghash charges the guards on the bridge, swinging her axe with murder in her eyes. She is surprisingly quiet, as if on some level she tries to not warn the rest of the Mitran guards nearby.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Free action to Bloodrage and charge the guards on the bridge, aiming to be in a position for an attack of opportunity if one tries to get away instead of standing to fight. (Since the guards haven't acted yet, I think she would be able to avoid risking an attack of opportunity from either of the guards, in spite of their polearms.

Charge attack: (1d20+9)[*11*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*11*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*18*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*41*] critical strike damage

Attack of opportunity if on is incurred: (1d20+7)[*16*] to hit, (1d20+7)[*26*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*24*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*47*] critical strike damage

----------


## Bansheexero

With a single quick movement, Sarris charges the guard Oghash is not rending into and slashes down upon the inebriated guard with as much strength as he can muster, to ensure the blow is fatal.

*Spoiler: Attack*
Show

Not using my challenge, for the sake of retaining some AC at least.

Charging power attack (1d20+8)[*9*]
Crit? (19-20) (1d20+8)[*21*]
Damage (1d10+9)[*14*] slashing damage
It crit, add (1d10+9)[*13*] slashing damage

----------


## Athaleon

Salem loosed a pair of arrows at the further of the two guards.

*Spoiler*
Show


Swift Action: Fervor --> Divine Favor

Full Attack:

Attack: (1d20+8)[*22*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*9*]

Attack: (1d20+8)[*18*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*10*]

----------


## DrK

The pair of savage ex-convicts charges onto the bridge but the fates conspire against them as they trip into each, both sprawling forwards and landing on the edge of the bridge, Sarris only narrowly avoiding pitching himself into the water, their movements looking as drunk as the guards! The second guard, a few feet further away turns to run towards the _safety_ of the shack but gets no more than 3 steps before a pair of well placed arows pitch him to the ground coughing up blood from the punctured lungs.

The other guards manages a loud *"Buy Mitra, help meee"*, the last syllable elongated as he screams in panic at the savage half naked maddened orc in front of him. Avoiding the axe he thrusts with the head of the halberd as there a few vices from within the hut, and a faint call of *"Eh, what's that noise?"*

*Spoiler: Stabbing Oghash*
Show


Attack (1d20+3)[*23*] dam (1d10+3)[*12*]
(he's got an penalty to Atk and Ac due to the drinking)

----------


## DrK

*Spoiler: Critial threat on Oghash*
Show


(1d20+3)[*15*] to confirm for a total of (2d10+18)[*33*] damage!!

Well that was just bad luck

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* -10/24, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 13, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe*  +7 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail*, (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Rage, -2 Charge)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Dying

"Ugh..." grunts Oghash as she collapses to the ground from the grievous wound.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Constitution Check to Stabilize, DC 10, -9 Penalty to the roll...(1d20+2)[*6*] (Failure, lost one more HP and noted it in the status above)

----------


## Bansheexero

Seeing one of his compatriots gutted, Sarris steadies himself, going for accuracy rather than power so as to avoid stumbling again. He focuses on the remaining guard and takes another swing.

*Spoiler: Attack*
Show

*Discrepancy in attack roll is from turning off Power Attack (+1), and not charging (-2)

Attack roll (1d20+7)[*16*]
Crit? (19-20/x2) (1d10+7)[*13*]
Damage (1d10+6)[*9*] slashing
If crit, add (1d10+6)[*10*] slashing damage

----------


## Athaleon

_Damnation!_ 

Salem shot another two arrows at the first guard as he saw Oghash go down, hoping to buy himself the time to heal his erstwhile comrade for the prolonged fight he now expected.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack: (1d20+8)[*25*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*8*]

Attack: (1d20+8)[*26*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*8*]

----------


## DrK

Between Sarris's blade chopping off his left arm as he seeks to pull the halberd free where its jammed in Oghash or the two arrow that slam into his chest its unknown what lands the killing blow on the guard, but even as Oghash collapses to the ground the guard is killed by the vengeful convicts... Even as the man dies there is anothere shout of *"Vincent, what be happening out there?"* from within the hut

_no sign of the guards coming out yet though_

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris rushes the door of the building, stepping to its side to hold flat against the wall, sword at the ready to cut soldier who steps through. He holds off a full assault, however, to see if his companions have a different possible solution.

*Spoiler*
Show

Readied action to attack first armed soldiers to step through the door (hopefully making them flat-footed). He makes sure to avoid any windows, if present, and stands under any out-cropping, so as to remove as many lines of sight as possible.

----------


## Athaleon

"Nothing, 's all good." Salem made his best hasty impression of the dead soldier's voice to buy him and his comrades time, even a moment, while he tended to Oghash.

*Spoiler*
Show


Salem will use Fervor first, which doesn't require a Verbal component and thus he won't be propitiating Asmodeus while he's trying to bluff here.

First Use: (1d6)[*4*]
Second Use (if there's time): (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi let the group take on the drunk guards ... and almost gasped aloud at how quickly Oghash was impaled.  The others managed to finish them off, but not before troops from inside the house started calling out.  The wizard glanced from the prone body to the house, his mind calculating his best odds.  Leave the lot to their own devices and ci to use on to their benefactor?  There was a certain brutal simplicity to it, but what if they survived?  Cast a spell on them and leave them for dead?  Again, less rivals to deal with later, but what if they shrugged off his spells?  Glancing at Oghash, he considered perhaps killing her ... or at the least letting her die.  She was an odd one, and frightening.  Given the air of arcane around her, she might actually pose a challenge later.  

But why betray them?  They had not wronged him thus far, and all of them might yet prove useful.  Besides, one did not rise up to enslave a nation without a little help.

Moving over to the bloody mess that was the Rager, Ahkmathi slipped out a potion and poured it down her throat.  _You may not wake right away, but at least you wont die ..._
_OOC - CLW - (1d8+1)[3] guessing its a 1st level potion?_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

Salem and Ahkmathi kneel beside the bloodied remains of the Bloodrager, both surprised that Oghash is still even alive! As they tend to the orc Sarris moves up to the door and with a lumbering creaking and crunching Grumblejack shuffles next to the door as well. The false voice and bravado don't go down too well, as it goes silent, but Sarris can hear the soft whisper of steel being unsheathed.

Seconds later the door opens and a guard leaps out, sword in hand, only to be met by a hulking 8ft ogre and Sarris's blade! Behind 2 more soldiers stand ready, one with a longbwo in hand, the other a young lad barely old enough to shave clutching his sword in both hands. 

Grumble roars, a bark of *"little manling FOOD!"*  and swings his club! THe first man out the door is smashed to the ground, skull exploding under the impact of the club leaing Sarris a clear path to the terrified looking youngster

_OOC (1d20+6)[16] dam (2d8+6)[20] - AC 15 to hit

- go go players
_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* -7/24, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 13, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe*  +7 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail*, (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Rage, -2 Charge)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Dying

"..." Oghash's breathing steadies as the curative potion staunches the flow of her lifeblood into the bridge beneath her.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Oghash is unconscious.

----------


## Bansheexero

Gripping his sword tightly, and bringing it to bear against the hopefully oblivious soldier, Sarris puts as much muscle as he can behind his swing, hopefully with better results than his initial assault.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Power Attack vs the soldier that the ogre did not attack, hopefully unaware of Sarris' location for an element of surprise (and possibly lower AC).

Attack roll (1d20+6)[*24*]
Crit? (19-20) (1d20+6)[*8*]
Damage (1d10+9)[*14*] slashing
If crit add (1d10+9)[*18*] slashing damage

----------


## DrK

As the first guard is crushed by the huge ogre and the second is effortlessly cut down by Sarris and his razor sharp sword play the last guard throws his bow to the floor, a great cry "By Mitra, I surrender, please don't kill me. Take you want, I won't tell the inquisitor which you went. Please spare me...."

His tone grows more high pitched at the end as watches Grumblejack reach down, tear off a piece of the downed guard and pop it in his mouth, bones crunching in a horrific manner. THe guard wails with terror, as he looks at the blood stained Sarris and Grumblejack. The ogre, chewing slowly looks to Sarris, *"Grumble eat noisy blue man squawk like swamp turkey?"*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* -7/24, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 13, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe*  +7 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail*, (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Rage, -2 Charge)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Dying

"..." 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Oghash is unconscious. If she were conscious, she would not show mercy to the cowardly soldier - he'd be next on the menu.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

With the fight won, Ahkmathi raises a hand to Grumblejack and the others.  Hold one.  I think we can spare this pitiful excuse for a soldier.  He may serve us well as a source of information.  Subdue him and perhaps he will earn his life later.  Now, why dont we tidy up a bit and collect any resources we find.  Oh, and for those with a mind to indulge their baser appetites, I believe I heard females within earlier. 
_OOC - Ahkmathi is not recommending mercy, but to keep this man alive for the purposes of interrogation, torture, and eventually death.  But for now, knock him up and take him with us.  Then loot the building.  We could probably set fire to it and make it look like a drunken fire, if someone were so inclined to set that scene.

PS - any healing spells in the group to rouse Oghash?_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Athaleon

"Get his weapons and restrain him. We got any rope?" Salem asked without looking up from Oghash, as he continued to tend to his wounded comrade.

*Spoiler*
Show


Cure Light Wounds on Oghash: (1d8+2)[*8*]

----------


## DrK

The man sobs with (possibly misplaced) relief as a bedsheet is shredded and with some tack and harness from the horses is used to bind and restrain him.  Searching around the small hut you find some plentiful and hearty rations with several loaves of bread, a large ham and fine looking mustard. Also present (although probably not supposed to be there) is a stout corked jug of strong looking brandy and bag marked with Mirtra's sunburst that has 3 potions of minty blue cure light wounds, a potion of remove disease and a vial of holy water.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash unconsciously groans, her breathing steady but shallow. The healing potions found would surely help get her back on her feet...

----------


## Athaleon

Salem finished healing Oghash back to consciousness and turned his attention towards their captive. "Right then, when's the next patrol due?"

*Spoiler*
Show


One more Cure Light Wounds (might as well save the potions since anyone can 'cast' them, unless someone intervenes by administering a potion before Salem can cast the next spell)
(1d8+2)[*8*]

----------


## DrK

As Salem walks in and asks a question, the young prisoner looks at him and shakes his head. *"Not for a few days. We woz told to patrol the swamp, they expect us back at the prison in three days to report."* He points to a horse outside. *"The Patrol leader, Heinreich, he had a signal rocket in his eblt. The Inquisitor gave it him. Said we could use it if we spotted the prisoners."* Looking at the dead man man on the floor, an arm know torn off and being casually gnawed upon by the ogre hunched over the chair he shudders. *"No-one will miss us for a few days. Take the rocket, it'll be days before I could warn anyone if you let me go."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash comes back to consciousness with a start, sees Salem standing over her and growls quietly. "Is the Mitran who stabbed me dead?" she asks as she sits up and looks around. Seeing the corpse of the man nearby she walks over and deliberately hacks at the body with her ax in broad, overhead swings. She's not deliberately quiet, but she's not screaming in rage either. When there is little to identify the mass of flesh as ever having been a man she stops, wiping her bloody face with one arm and scowling at the mess.

"I will be right back - need to wash this blood off..." she mutters as she trudges down to the river and begins washing off the gore patiently. 

Once clean enough to not offend her allies she walks to the guardhouse to look in on the situation there. Seeing Grumblejack eating she looks around and sees his grissly meal. "Mind if I join you?" she asks the ogre, more politely than one might expect, before sitting down next to him and lopping off the leg of the dead guard. "I like them cooked, but I'm hungry enough to eat him raw today..."

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris chimes in, "I thought I heard women carousing with the guards earlier. Is there anybody else here?"

----------


## Athaleon

When Sarris spoke up, Salem quickly nocked an arrow to his bow and checked outside for anyone who might have been hiding, and could now be fleeing.

----------


## DrK

Sarris and Salem kick over the small cots and underneath oe of them there is a sudden pair of screams, as hiding under the cot, wrapped in a pair of blue cloaks a couple of clearly local harlots freeze in terror staring in horror at the Ogre and Oghash devouring the guard. Both pale, one fainting, the other screaming _"PLease don't me eat me my lord. We ain't doing nothing wrong. We just come to visit the lads..."_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"We can take them with us - if they work hard we don't eat them. If not, they're fresh," says Oghash without looking at the frightened women. "If they keep quiet..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Intimidate: (1d20+6)[*15*]

----------


## DrK

Both the man and woman scream in terror at the cannibal and the ogre. Words bubbling out of their mouths as they promise not to cause trouble and the like. Eventually both are quiet and stop blubbering giving you all some peace. 

_OOC
Do you rest here for the evening?

_

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi let the others interrogate the guard, instead focusing on searching the bodies for notes or warrants or other items of interest.  When Sarris asked about others, he rolled his eyes, muttering inaudibly, _Didn't I mention the women earlier ...?_  He winced slightly when the women were found and predictably started screaming.  Shaking his head, he searched the one called Heinreich, looking for the signal rocket.  After a moment, he turned to the last soldier.  "I would like to know more about this inquisitor.  Who was he?  What was his name?  Describe him in detail.  Or join your friends as the evening stew.  Your choice."

After the group was done asking the prisoners any questions, and they were tied up, blindfolded, gagged and place out of earshot, he spoke with the others.   "I suggest we stay the night, clean up, gather whatever gear we like, then head out in the early hours tomorrow.  We can arrive at our benefactor's residence less like ragamuffins and more like forces to be reckoned with.  Bring the prisoners if you like, but it seems we have some time before we need to depart. 

Of course, it might warrant some additional effort to ensure that man was not lying.  It would be a shame to awaken to the Inquisitor and his patrol in the morning."
_OOC - I think we are good to go ... Ahkmathi will take the signal rocket and the remove disease potion.  Recommend the melee folks split the other cure light wounds ... and someone take the holy water.  
PS - any healing spells in the group to rouse Oghash?_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"With the other Mitran soldiers so nearby that seems dangerous. I think we need to either kill them or disappear back into the swamp," growls Oghash with a glance in the direction of the other camp of Mitrans that the party skipped to get to the bridge (here). "If they send relief to the bridge watch we could be in trouble...and the Inquisitor would be even worse..."

----------


## Athaleon

"Question 'em for what they're worth, then kill 'em all. No reason to do anything else." Salem pointed out coldly, out of earshot of the prisoners. "In fact, we ought to do that, loot what we can, and leave as soon as possible, then bed down somewhere hidden for the night. Creature comforts can wait."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Wouldn't our...what do you call it when someone helps you? Wouldn't they like some slaves? That seems like something I would like if I was powerful..." says Oghash with a frown as she tries to think of the word 'benefactor' and fails. She glares at the helpless captives and continues. "We can use them as shields if attacked, too. Better they take a hit than us."

----------


## Bansheexero

"We could always use a few pack-mules to carry some supplies, as these guards seemed to be partying it up. I would caution against any "recreational" interaction with the women, though, as it is an unnecessary risk, and I suggest one of us keep watch over them at all times, possibly binding them together somehow, so they are in one place at all times. As for the guard, well I don't see much of a safe way to take him along unless we cut out his tongue and remove his hands, but then what use would he be? I'm sure one of you can think of something to do with him, but that is my two coppers."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Ohgash shrugs as she listens to Sarris' concerns. "Either way, what are we doing about that camp? I don't like leaving them nearby and alive," she says, sullenly.

----------


## DrK

The night passes easily enough and in the morning the terrified and thoroughly cowed prisoners are only too happy to be laden with the supplies and help pull the horses (as an alternative to being eaten!) and you are able to continue in the morning. The terrified guard quickly confides that the renowned inquisitor and Witch Hunter "Van Harsling" was in the local town and was fast to react to the sending from the Master of the Prison's familiar. He had gathered up some of the local milita and head to the swamp to and roads sending a wide net of men out to catch the lot of you whilst he and the bulk of the men pressed on to the prison to see what had transpired. 

Its a long two hours of walking before you all see a tiled roof in the distance and realise that that the map given to the group upon the strange magical veil that had enabled your escape by the mysterious Tiadora lies ahead of you!





The place shows little sign of habitation. Old but well-appointed, the house is large, imposing and alone on its roadside hill. Painted a dark green and surrounded by barbed wrought iron fencing, nothing about this place seems inviting or a sanctuary. Still, it is your destination. Where will you go, if not here? Alone and hunted, you would not survive long, much less escape this isle. You have an appointment to keep. Best not to keep your nameless benefactor waiting...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash spends the night restlessly, tossing and turning as she sleeps and nervously prowling the area around the guard shack during her watch. In the morning she is outright abusive to the new slaves, striking them for imagined slights or not moving fast enough, threatening them with worse, and generally being truly vile in her treatment of them. Only once they are thoroughly terrorized and cowed into frantic-obedience the half-orc seems to let up a little bit. "If you want to keep your tongue and all your toes and fingers, you'd better keep working hard and keep quiet!" she spits as they are tied together to get the little company underway. "I'll kill each of you before I kill anyone who attacks us - the only way you live to see tomorrow is by silence. No rescue will come for you!"

From her position at the back of the line the monstrous cannibal obscures their tracks and isn't watching as they approach the old manor house. Once everyone has stopped to look at it she bares her teeth in a feral grin. "Welcome home, you worms. Let's go see the master and put you all to work properly - I'm sure there's work to be done..." she growls as she strikes the last of the captives in line to get them moving forward. Whether she is unaware of her own danger or simply doesn't care, Oghash seems to not be thinking about it, instead intent on getting everyone inside the house and away from the eyes of anyone that might see them.

----------


## Athaleon

"You heard her, move it!" Salem hissed. He tried to hide his excitement at finally reaching their destinationhe didn't yet know, after all, whether the house was still occupied, let alone if its occupants were friendly. He kept his bow at the ready even as he approached the door, in case of ambush by (for example) the infamous Van Harsling.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi ignored the newly captured slaves, letting the others abuse them as necessary.  He showed no more concern for their welfare than he would a pile of used furniture.  Instead, he studied the apellbook he had taken, and focused his n his spells.  In the morning, he arose and ate a few bites of the retrieved food before he readied himself for travel.  

When they arrived at the house, Ahkmathi straightened his robes and stepped forward.  [i]Best we present ourselves quickly, least our benefactor presume we failed or gave up.  Grumblejack, if you would be so good as to knock on the door ...
_OOC - Local - (1d20+10)[28] or History - (1d20+10)[14] for any info on the Inquisitor._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Bansheexero

"Hopefully our benefactors have a nice warm bed and some decent food. I could use some rest to heal and recover. Who knows, maybe we can get some form of payment for these slaves here too. It'd be nice to upgrade our gear a bit and plan a reprisal against our pursuers, something to put them down and allow us to take the offensive."

----------


## DrK

Swinging the iron gate open, you approach up a cobbled path through an overgrown garden, towards the manor's door. As you approach the porch steps, the door swings open, revealing the green-eyed woman, Tiadora. No longer attired in dark funeral wear, she wears a diaphanous white gown that makes her look almost angelic - an illusion quickly dispelled when she spoke.


She looks at Sarris, a cruel grin on her face. "_Dearest Brother, you took long enough,_" she says, pitilessly. "_We were beginning to wonder if you'd ever make it. Oh, and you brought friends. The master commands all of you to appear before him but before that, you must be made presentable. Slaves!_" She claps her hands. As you step inside, a dozen young attractive men and women all wearing very traditional servant's livery appear quickly, their heads bowed.

Tiadora looked disapprovingly past you all, to the Ogre lurking behind the rest of you, "_You seemed to have gained a pet too, dearest,_" she says, snidely.

"Grumblejack not pet. Grumblejack fearsome monster! Grumblejack comrade-in-arms!"

_"A monster? Hah! Get in my way, little ogre, and I'll show you what a real monster looks like. Now, my slaves will show you to your rooms. And maybe we'll even find a place to cage up your pet ogre._" Tiadora stepped aside, turning to her servants and allowing you entry into the entrance hall of the manor, dominated by a grand staircase.

"T_hese people are our guests_," she commands imperiously. "_See them to their rooms. I want them cleaned, dressed and refreshed. Quickly._" Something about the last word makes it sound like a threat. Certainly, the slaves take it like one, hustling to perform their duties, silently leading you all to a set of joined rooms at the rear of the manor's second floor - comfortably appointed, each room has a small pile of perfectly sized and tailored clothing suitable for its occupant, a hot bath and a platter of piping hot, delicious food and a jug of fresh, clear water.

_OOC

Feel free to engage Tiadora in conversation or make S.motive checks to sense the oddity of the slaves

_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash waits until Tiadora finishes giving her orders before speaking. "We bring gifts for the master - more slaves. They aren't broken yet, but they are fresh," she says, her stance confident as her eyes remain downcast. "Grumblejack _did_ help during the escape and trip. He wants to be more powerful...I think the word is 'ambitious.' He can learn." The last bit is said as a gentle challenge but with deference to the woman who so obviously has power in this situation. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Oghash is trying to do several things here, though probably not really well.

Establish that the party is not coming entirely as beggars - they have some strength, as demonstrated by the new slaves to be delivered.Show respect to Tiadora.Show strength, not weakness, to Tiadora.Touch upon how Grumblejack especially, but the party as well, are showing ambition, one of the key facets to faith in Asmodeus. She hopes that will help to smooth their (including Grumblejack) entrance into the Master's organization.
If Tiadora takes any of this poorly Oghash won't back down, but also won't start a fight with her. I'm not sure what social check makes sense in this case, but I think they all have the same modifier (untrained): (1d20)[*17*]. (Please add the appropriate bonus, taken from my character sheet. I am posting at work and don't have access to Oghash's stats right now.)

When ushered into the lavish room with luxuries beyond any Oghash has experienced she suddenly looks uncomfortable and (maybe) self-conscious. It takes gentle but firm guidance from the slaves to help her get presentable for the Master, during which time she acts much like a wild animal that has never bathed or had nice things before. In the end she knows better than to damage anything owned by the Master - including the slaves - but is definitely not quiet or cooperative in the process.

She does enjoy the good food and water, especially after their trek through the swamp. "What is this meat?" she asks the slaves attending her, intent upon their answer as she continues to eat ever last bite of the meal.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Upon meeting Tiadora, Ahkmathi inclined his head in acknowledgement, keeping his hands folded within his robes.  He felt something rang false about the woman, but could not yet penetrate the illusion.  The confident way she mocked the ogre, as well as the abject lack of concern or fear regarding the newcomers, spoke of a hidden power within.  He nodded in slight agreement to Oghashs comments, but his own response was more pointed.  The message relayed to us said your master sought individuals possessed of power and evil conniving.  I assure you, our assembled group have both those qualities and more in abundance.  If you feel your masters hospitality is insufficient to provide our companion with a suitable living space, perhaps we can all avoid any embarrassment by sharing our collective quarters a with him.

It was a gamble, but Ahkmathi was in no mood for games this early.  Of course, the wizard was certai. That this was as much a test as was their escape and journey.  He would consider everything from the moment they escaped their cells as part of an ongoing interview and continued testing.  It would require razor focus and attention to detail, but what else could you expect from this hidden canal on an island full of dedicated faithful of that simpering fool of a god, Mitra?

When the slaves arrived, Ahkmathi gazed at them all, wondering what secrets they held ... and whether it was fear, love, or sorcery that commanded their obedience.
_OOC - I dont want to roll ... but if I have to Dip - (1d20)[18].
Sense Motive - (1d20+1)[11] or Perception - (1d20+3)[11] vs slaves
Arcana - (1d20+12)[20] or Spellcraft - (1d20+9)[16] to pierce any magical secrets nearby_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris eyes their hostess skeptically, keeping his hand near his sword. "Such a warm welcome, all for us? I'm flattered. Why all this fanfare? It seems like a lot to invest in a rabble like us. Don't get me wrong, we're good, very good, but how is your master familiar with us? He is certainly showing a lot of faith in something he has yet to test out himself."

*Spoiler: Skill Checks*
Show

Diplomacy to coax something a bit more straightforward and open from Tiadora (1d20+7)[*9*]
Sense Motive on Tiadora (1d20+5)[*19*]
Sense Motive on slaves (1d20+5)[*12*]

----------


## Athaleon

Salem watched the servants with ill-disguised suspicion. "A warm welcome for sure. We were already grateful to the master of the house..." He trailed off without finishing the thought out loud. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Sense Motive: (1d20+7)[*23*]

----------


## DrK

> Oghash waits until Tiadora finishes giving her orders before speaking. "We bring gifts for the master - more slaves. They aren't broken yet, but they are fresh," she says, her stance confident as her eyes remain downcast. "Grumblejack _did_ help during the escape and trip. He wants to be more powerful...I think the word is 'ambitious.' He can learn." The last bit is said as a gentle challenge but with deference to the woman who so obviously has power in this situation. 
> ---
> When ushered into the lavish room with luxuries beyond any Oghash has experienced she suddenly looks uncomfortable and (maybe) self-conscious. It takes gentle but firm guidance from the slaves to help her get presentable for the Master, during which time she acts much like a wild animal that has never bathed or had nice things before. In the end she knows better than to damage anything owned by the Master - including the slaves - but is definitely not quiet or cooperative in the process.
> 
> She does enjoy the good food and water, especially after their trek through the swamp. "What is this meat?" she asks the slaves attending her, intent upon their answer as she continues to eat ever last bite of the meal.


At Oghahs's comments Tiadora laughs a chilling laugh that seems tinged with pure evil. _"Ambition eh? Well... the master had no asked for you. So we can view you a bonus can we, and a useful one if these ones are to be believed. Very well then dearest Grumblejack"_ she hisses with clear contempt, _"You can bed down in the stables. I shall speak with the Master as to your disposition after that."_ She gestures at a servant who with a blank stare waits patiently and then leads Grumblejack away. Before he goes he pats Oghash on the shoulder, his heavy paws almost driving her to her knees and leans in close, breath foul and hot on her face, a whispered "Grumble not like lady. Oghash and Grumble eat her flesh one day when she not watch." Happy the massive ogre shuffles away, knuckles trailing on the paving stones.

--

In the room the servant barely seems to respond to anythig. At the question the servant just mutely shrugs, then maybe 10 seconds later slowly mumbles *"Lamb good mistress."* 




> *Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist
> 
> Upon meeting Tiadora, Ahkmathi inclined his head in acknowledgement, keeping his hands folded within his robes.  He felt something rang false about the woman, but could not yet penetrate the illusion.  The confident way she mocked the ogre, as well as the abject lack of concern or fear regarding the newcomers, spoke of a hidden power within.  He nodded in slight agreement to Oghashs comments, but his own response was more pointed.  The message relayed to us said your master sought individuals possessed of power and evil conniving.  I assure you, our assembled group have both those qualities and more in abundance.  If you feel your masters hospitality is insufficient to provide our companion with a suitable living space, perhaps we can all avoid any embarrassment by sharing our collective quarters a with him.
> 
> It was a gamble, but Ahkmathi was in no mood for games this early.  Of course, the wizard was certai. That this was as much a test as was their escape and journey.  He would consider everything from the moment they escaped their cells as part of an ongoing interview and continued testing.  It would require razor focus and attention to detail, but what else could you expect from this hidden canal on an island full of dedicated faithful of that simpering fool of a god, Mitra?
> 
> When the slaves arrived, Ahkmathi gazed at them all, wondering what secrets they held ... and whether it was fear, love, or sorcery that commanded their obedience.


Tiadora smiles, _"Overly dramatic magister. I do not think you would find the stable comfortable. If you say he has use, we will believe you. The Master always has need of expendable tools and is not one to waste a resource that arrives at his house. It will be for the Ogre to survive or not on his own skills. The strong thrive, the weak...."_ there is a dangerous pause, _"Do not."_

As he surveys her he becomes more and more convinced that the mask she wears is an illusion, and that form may not be her true one although he cannot discern more than that. Looking at the slaves with their blank features and slow movements he can see all are under powerful enchantments to make them compliant if a little dull. 




> Sarris eyes their hostess skeptically, keeping his hand near his sword. "Such a warm welcome, all for us? I'm flattered. Why all this fanfare? It seems like a lot to invest in a rabble like us. Don't get me wrong, we're good, very good, but how is your master familiar with us? He is certainly showing a lot of faith in something he has yet to test out himself."


She laughts out at loud at Sarris' questions. _"Patience dear one,"_ she says leaning in, a heavy rich floral musk pervading the air around her causing his pulse to race. She brushes his check with a long finger that feels far too cold and the nail sharper than it appears. She taps it on his lips, _"Shh now. Be clean, drink and eat and then come and I shall introduce you to the Master. He can explain all, and he will say of his insterest in you."_




> Salem watched the servants with ill-disguised suspicion. "A warm welcome for sure. We were already grateful to the master of the house..." He trailed off without finishing the thought out loud.


Like the others the warpriest can see that the servants are enchanted, minds dulled into little more than walking pieces of furniture, as for her... SHe is not what she seems, but what she is is concealed even from his sharp eyes and cunning ears. One thing he does realise is that the mocking attitude is real, and she must be sure she can kill them if they give her trouble.

--------

After you are all bathed and offered clean and neat clothes suitable for a country manor the servants glide back into your rooms and gesture to the doors. Each murmuring and faint *"The Master would see you."* before trudging down the corridors. you are led down the massive curved stairs back into the grand hall and then through a double door into a comfortable looking drawing room. Books stacked high on the shelves that dominate the walls looking over the pair of sofas. For the sharp eyed and literate the titles of the them surpirse you and make you sure that this is no trap. _"THe Treatise of Hell and the Abyss"_, one with a cover of human skin _"The 122 charted layers of the Abyss"_ and one that Salem recognises _"The 9 Knots of Asmodeous"_ are all books that would see a person in Brandescar burning for heresy.  Before you cna tarry longer you are led into another office beyond which is a beautifully appointed office, richly decorated with dark wood and sumptuous brocade tapestry. Sitting in a leather high-backed chair is a devilishly handsome fellow who smiles as you enter. His dark clothing and symbols of the Dark Prince giving no doubt as to what his affiliation is!





"I believe you to be the first to ever escape from Branderscar Prison. Well done! Of course, you had help from the outside..." he says with a wicked smile.

"But enough with the pleasantries. You must be curious why I've helped you. Rest assured, this is no random act of altruism. I have brought you here for a reason. My name is Cardinal Adrastus Thorn. I am the last high priest of Asmodeus left on the island of Talingarde. Once the Prince of Nessus was rightly revered alongside the other great powers under the Barcan kings. Now... now, the king of Talingarde has become little more than a puppet to Mitran fanatics who wish to destroy any religion that does not bow to their insipid sun god, who wish to burn any who would dare to seek knowledge."

"For their blasphemy, I will see the same people who imprisoned and condemned you suffer. I understand what you suffered in that blighted prison, for I too have faced it myself." With that he rolls up the long black sleeve of his robe to reveal his own runic 'F' brand. "I am going to burn Talingarde to the ground and from the ashes, I shall build a new nation that knows its rightful master, that reveres power and knowledge. But I cannot do this alone. I seek allies worthy of our Infernal Father's majesty. Have I found them in you?"

He rises from the chair and his eyes flash with hellfire and divine purpose. "Join me! Serve me well in this holy endeavor and I will raise you up in the eyes of gods and men. I will make you princes of the new Talingarde. Today, swear fealty to me and to Asmodeus. Put aside forgiveness and I shall give you vengeance. Put aside mercy and gain knowledge and power beyond your wildest dreams. Put aside peace and become my harbingers of war. What say you? Will you swear your allegiance, or will you burn with the rest of the blind fools?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "Grumble not like lady. Oghash and Grumble eat her flesh one day when she not watch."


Oghash's smile is feral and hungry in response to the ogre's offer of a shared meal. She doesn't say anything in response, but it is clear the two monsters have much in common in addition to their shared experiences since the prison.




> In the room the servant barely seems to respond to anythig. At the question the servant just mutely shrugs, then maybe 10 seconds later slowly mumbles *"Lamb good mistress."*


Oghash waves her hands in front of the slave's eyes, trying to elicit a response. "If I bit off a finger or two, would you even notice?" she asks quietly, her tone curious and a bit fearful at the same time. The half-orc woman does nothing to risk her privileged position in the manor, but watches the slaves with obvious distrust from this point on...

Upon entering the room with Cardinal Thorn Oghash immediately lowers her eyes to avoid looking at him. Her posture and expression become guarded, though not showing weakness - it reminds anyone watching of a dog or another animal that doesn't wish to show fear to a superior animal in the pack, but also doesn't wish to challenge them. It speaks volumes about her reaction - she knows he is powerful, dangerous, and on her side...at least for now.




> "I believe you to be the first to ever escape from Branderscar Prison. 
> 
> ...I understand what you suffered in that blighted prison, for I too have faced it myself."


"We aren't the very first then..." she whispers, appreciatively, before continuing to listen to his speech.




> "Will you swear your allegiance, or will you burn with the rest of the blind fools?"


"Great One, I don't understand much you say, but I hate the Mitrans and wish to eat their flesh! Help me feast and I will be your weapon."

----------


## Bansheexero

"Coin and glory," Sarris interjects. "As long as there is sufficient coin and glory I'll help. Fortunately, from what you claim, you offer much of the latter, but what of the former? Taking down a government isn't cheap, and we've already been mucking our way through the swamp with our current attire."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi nodded in response to Tiadoras comments.  It spoke volumes without giving away anything.  He turned to follow the slaves once the conversation tapered off.  In his room, he enjoyed any massage therapy  available, soaking in the hot tub, and dressing in the long fur lined silk robes he found.  When the slaves called for his presence, he only paused for a moment, then nodded and followed them.

Upon being brought into the presence of the Cardinal, Ahkmathi enviously watched the poise and confidence the man possessed.  He glanced at the others, all still wrapped in their own minds.  The wizard, however, knew someone like Thorne did not extend invitations lightly ... so he bowed his head in acknowledgment and acceptance.  Service under a great disciple like Asmodeus cool only gain them favor with the man and his god. 

Ahkmathi steeped forward, inclining his head to the Cardinal, and spoke with quiet conviction.  If what you suggest is possible, Cardinal Thorn, then I, too, will serve. 
_OOC - Ahks in!_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

As both the eleven mage and the savage cannibal answer promptly he grins a cruel smile. Then regards Sarris, "I would have you as one of my knots. And as my favoured vassals you will be expected to be equipped with the best the Dark Prince can provide. When you unleash the Hells upon the land gold, glory, women can all be yours. More than any one man could need I would wager even for one such as you."

Turning to the rest of you he nods and leans forward pulling out creamy thick sheets of vellum from a dark leather folder on his desk. Waving to Tiadora, he says, "It is simple enough to make it official. Just sign - it is tradition to do so in blood, as your comrade knows well." He nods towards Salem. From Mitra knows where in the white dress, Tiadora retrieves a quill, a silver ritual knife and offers it around to each of you.



He looks up as you read the compacts, a nod to Ahkmathi, "Maybe aloud for your savage friend here..." as he nods to Oghash. "Even amongst those with similar ambitions, we must have order and rules. The compact will stop me slaying you for no reason and will ensure that there is no strife within my knot. You must function as one to be able to cast down the Eagle Knights, the Knights of Alerion and the hated Church of Mitra."

"So, questions? Or does it meet your requirements?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "Maybe aloud for your savage friend here..."


For the first time in Cardinal Thorn's presence Oghash shows some of her feral nature. "I _can_ read just fine, Great One," she says with a subvocal growl of anger. "Give me a minute," she mutters as she settles down to read through the contract. It takes her several minutes to read it all, and anyone watching closely can tell that she is struggling a bit but too stubborn and proud to want help. 

"So...what happens if you order one of us to kill another? Or you betray Asmodeus?" she asks, looking at her companions with a mix of concern and a non-vocal plea for unity. "Tiadora's gift helped us escape, so we owe you our lives, but we have fought beside each other. Unless they betray me, I don't want to have to fight them just because you order it...and the loyalties are in order, so if you betray your oath what happens?" The savage seems to not realize the social faux pas she is committing, but appears genuinely curious. She isn't a lawyer, after all...

----------


## Bansheexero

"Don't get me wrong, I am glad I have not been executed, but this contract's stipulations give you rather open-ended authority over us. If any of us were more familiar with Asmodeus in general, in other words the only authority that trumps yours, I might feel a bit more comfortable about this."

----------


## DrK

> For the first time in Cardinal Thorn's presence Oghash shows some of her feral nature. "I _can_ read just fine, Great One," she says with a subvocal growl of anger. "Give me a minute," she mutters as she settles down to read through the contract. It takes her several minutes to read it all, and anyone watching closely can tell that she is struggling a bit but too stubborn and proud to want help. 
> 
> "So...what happens if you order one of us to kill another? Or you betray Asmodeus?" she asks, looking at her companions with a mix of concern and a non-vocal plea for unity. "Tiadora's gift helped us escape, so we owe you our lives, but we have fought beside each other. Unless they betray me, I don't want to have to fight them just because you order it...and the loyalties are in order, so if you betray your oath what happens?" The savage seems to not realize the social faux pas she is committing, but appears genuinely curious. She isn't a lawyer, after all...





> "Don't get me wrong, I am glad I have not been executed, but this contract's stipulations give you rather open-ended authority over us. If any of us were more familiar with Asmodeus in general, in other words the only authority that trumps yours, I might feel a bit more comfortable about this."


The cardinal laughs a slow deep laugh as Oghash and Sarris challenge the contract. "Nothing can challenge me little savage. But if I waste my resources on petty things that do not glorify the Glory of our Dark Lord and increase his standing then I am guilty of the breaking the first compact and as you may say.... _all bets are off_"

He nods to Sarris as well, "As you say, Master of the Laws of the Nine is useful. If you wish to study, there is the library out there. But I assure you there are no loop holes. But if you glory Asmodeus as I do then you will be raised up as Lords over the smoking wreckage of this land that we will rebuild into a glorious recreation of the 9th Layer."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash listens closely, but its clear she is out of her league both socially and mentally. "...Did he answer my questions?" she asks her companions quietly, recognizing that she trusts them (as much as anyone and certainly more than Cardinal Thorn). At their eventual nods and signs of agreement she turns back to the Asmodean. 

"Great One, you may call me Oghash, or in the common-tongue 'Fiend-claw,'" she begins, standing proudly and looking directly at Cardinal Thorn for the first time during their interview. There is an unspoken fire in her words, as if to say that she is _not_ just a "little savage" and doesn't plan to be called that without challenge. She continues speaking, now projecting her voice with solemn and ritualistic weight. "*I will be your hand and weapon against the Mitrans and all you wish to wage war against!*" Then she deliberately takes her axe blade, draws it across her left palm, and after squeezing out enough blood places her open, bloody hand at the bottom of the contract solemnly. She holds it there long enough to ensure the hand print is clear and well defined before stepping to the side and looking expectantly at her comrades.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi read the compact carefully but quickly, letting the others pour over it for details.  He was confident that he only requires the single read through to be prepared.  He listens with no small amount of amusement as the others attempted to challenge Thorn while pretending not to. He sighed inwardly, then finally spoke.

The contract is explanation enough.  We pledge loyalty to Asmodeus, the Cardinal, each other and ourselves, in that order.  If we break faith with any tenets, our protections under the contract are lost.  If Cardinal Thorn breaks with any tenets, he loses authority over us and is fair game for whatever fate Asmodeus deems.  Heist orders must be lawful and in line with Asmodeus wishes.  If you wish to remain untouchable, serve the Lord well and Thorn would be a fool to chance his wrath.  

Most importantly, if you do not wish to sign, you will likely not leave here alive. 

With that, Ahkmathi stepped forward and signed the contract in blood.  
_OOC - Ahks in!_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Bansheexero

". . . Well, I still don't like it, but I suppose it beats being back in prison awaiting execution." Sarris steps forward and proceeds to sign the contract.

----------


## DrK

"Excellent!" says the Cardinal after everyone signs. He nods, signalling to Tiadora, who swoops in, rolling the contracts and slipping a ring over each to keep them rolled. He grins as he looks at Oghash's contract, the massive bloody hand print. "A drop would have been sufficient, but this is good, very good."

He claps a hand and another dead eyed servant approaches beating a tray of crystal goblets filled with what appears to be fine wine. 

"Well done. Your first command is a simple enough one - prepare yourselves. Stay within the manor, for in a few hours, word will reach the soldiers in Varyston that something has happened in Branderscar, and they will launch a manhunt for the culprits. Rest and recover, and in tomorrow, we shall begin your training."

He grins, "Rest well as the training is hard and the knot tolerates no weakness".  He sits there waiting for any questions from the few of you gathered there.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> [Cardinal Thorn] grins as he looks at Oghash's contract, the massive bloody hand print. "A drop would have been sufficient, but this is good, very good."


As he looks he notices distinctly inhuman features to the hand print - "Fiendclaw" seems to be not just a name, but a descriptor for the half-orc bloodrager...




> [Cardinal Thorn] sits there waiting for any questions from the few of you gathered there.


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Are we fully healed? If not, what options are there to get there before new action?

"Master, will we need to defend your home from this manhunt? Or is this 'training' something else?" asks Oghash as she looks to Cardinal Thorn and Tiadora in turn, making it clear that if either have something to say about the defenses of the manor house that she wishes to hear it.

----------


## DrK

The cardinal waves you away, a hand resting on your contracts. "In two days training can commence. Tiadora can show you to your chambers now. You shall be safe here, the Mitrans will not find you here." 

As he dismisses you with a wave of his hand Tiadora beckons you back to the library. Once there she looks to you all and pulls vials from a desk. *"Drink deeply. It's healing magics to restore you to health. We have some supplies here for training needs. Ask and you shall receive. We begin training tomorrow! Also, you will need these, some more than others. "* She adds the last looking at Oghash as she hands each of you a plain circlet to wear on your brow. 

_OOC

All are healed
You can requisition 400gp of equipment
Each if you is given an Iron Circlet of disguise (as Hat of Disguise) 
_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> *"Drink deeply. It's healing magics to restore you to health...Also, you will need these, some more than others."*


Oghash follows Tiadora without argument, appearing to settle into her intended role as an obedient, living weapon. When given the healing potion and circlet she looks at them suspiciously. Before drinking the potion she sniffs it and watches the others drink theirs. Seeing their wounds close she nods and drinks hers. Though her injuries are also healed, she seems to wince and grimace at the alien experience of willfully imbibing magical forces. "I may never get used to this," she growls sullenly, though she makes no other complaints.

Looking at the iron circlet the scarred and tattooed woman asks, "What does this do? Are we all to wear them? Are they magic, like the potions?" Oghash's expression remains skeptical, the foul brand on her face making the expression particularly ugly. She's not argumentative as she inspect the unfamiliar metallic headband, but doesn't make any progress on her own discovering its properties...

----------


## DrK

> Looking at the iron circlet the scarred and tattooed woman asks, "What does this do? Are we all to wear them? Are they magic, like the potions?" Oghash's expression remains skeptical, the foul brand on her face making the expression particularly ugly. She's not argumentative as she inspect the unfamiliar metallic headband, but doesn't make any progress on her own discovering its properties...


Tiadora looks with amuesment at Oghash, before picking up the circlet and pressing it gently onto Oghash's head. *"Come,"* she gestures at a mirror in the corner. *"Press the thorns atop your brow and imagine you would be like me."* (IF) Oghash does so her appearance in the mirror changes to one similar to Tiadora, a but more muscular and with a hint of disfigured skin on otherwsie unblemished skin the creature looking is certainly not the savage tribal orc!

Tiadora looks the bloordager. *"Where the Cardinal would have you walk it may be necessary to hide who you are. This will allow that."* Then she pauses, a mask dropping slightly as she looks Oghash directly in the eyes, a mote of fierceness in here eyes as they flash an otherworldy  dull red *"But little cannibal. Never forget who you, never!"*. As if embarrassed by the moment of truth she giggles girlishly again before striding from the room leaving Oghash holding the circlet as the servants sweep in with arms heavy with the equipment pulled from dusty storerooms that Oghash had requested. 

---

*All*

As you have the freedom of the house you are free to explore the library, the impressive hall where servants are on hand to ply you with food and drink or the several small rooms with padded reed mats on the floor and straw bales trussed into the likeness of men to practice weapons. the house is a large manor and you can all but wonder how the Cardinal has avoided the notice of the authorities. The nature of the house is obvious; from the heretical titles in the library, to the massive symbol of Asmodoeus and blood filled font in the red curtained shrine in the east wing to the battered blue shield and chipped eagle crowned helms that can be affixed to the targets in the armoury its obviously a manor where the master venerates Asmodeus. A crime punishable by death in Talingarde. 

Eating a lunch together you are surprised when a band of 4 fellows wander in. The four of them look dangerous, a beautiful white haired woman of middle age with a lithe frame and a whie dress leads them. By her side is a massive hulking barbarian who's slightly tilted eyes and pointed ears hint at elven ancestry. As they spy you the barbarian steps in front of the woman. The other two are tough looking humans of middle age, both with a cruel cast to the faces. One in chain and dark cloths wears a symbol of Asmodeus openly, the other stares daggers at the party, a quiver at his hip and a bow slung on his shoulder a suggestion of his trade. 



THe woman pauses, eyes running over the group of you. "Ah, I had thought the Cardinal had found some new _pets_ to amuse him. Well, come shall we greet them." she says to her companions as they approach where you are sat. As she walks you can all see a faint steam rising from she walks, as if something cold was evaporating. "I am Elise, leader of thsis Knot. THese are my companions Trik and Trak"  she offers gesturing to the man in mail and the other man with the bow. By their appearance you'd suspect they are brothers. "And this, is my strong and silent protector Dostan." The massive half elf says nothing, merely dismisses each you save Oghash with a glance, eyes lingering on the muscled and scarred woman for a moment.  "You look learned there Master Elf" she suggests to Ahkmathi, whilst the man in mail looks to Salem "A fellow devotee. You know the tenents. May e the best brother win the Cardinal's favour."  By his tone he thinks that will surely be him. The man with the bow glances at Sarris, "You, you look familar. What brought you here, I'm sure seen your pretty face on a  wanted poster some time back."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> *AS* Oghash does so her appearance in the mirror changes to one similar to Tiadora, a but more muscular and with a hint of disfigured skin on otherwsie unblemished skin the creature looking is certainly not the savage tribal orc!


Oghash follows Tiadora, her expression concerned and confused. The half-orc appears to trust the other for a clear answer, but is unsure about what to expect. With a gasp she looks at her reflection, then at her arms and legs and whispers, "I'm...you? What magic is this?" in awe. It's clear that in spite of her attitude Oghash knows she's not naturally attractive and is shocked by the more-appealing transformation she sees in the mirror. "What an amazing gift...Is there a cost to using this?" she asks. "Does it take power from me when I use it?"




> Then she pauses, a mask dropping slightly as she looks Oghash directly in the eyes, a mote of fierceness in here eyes as they flash an otherworldy  dull red *"But little cannibal. Never forget who you, never!"*.


Oghash watches the woman leave, her face a stormcloud of emotions. "What kind of woman are you...?" she asks to herself as the other woman leaves, appearing to come to a decision as she turns back to consider gear.

*Spoiler: Desired Gear*
Show

I would like a Masterwork Greataxe (320 GP), Composite Longbow +3 (or +4 if available) (400 or 500 GP worth). Oghash has 300 GP to put into the pool for gear and would exchange her current Greataxe to help pay for the difference.




> "...and this, is my strong and silent protector Dostan." The massive half elf says nothing, merely dismisses each you save Oghash with a glance, eyes lingering on the muscled and scarred woman for a moment.


Oghash stares back, her expression neutral and controlled as the half-elf sizes her up. "Why is he silent? Mitrans got his tongue?" she asks in a deadpan tone.

----------


## Athaleon

Salem accepted his contract without much talk or any fuss. He seemed downright casual about the whole thing. "I already serve. Already been inducted, but it was more of a... soldier's type of ceremony, up north. This is just a reassignment. New orders."

He had similarly few words for his newly-arrived counterpart. "Naturally," he said with an easy smile and reciprocal smugness. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Most obvious items for the shopping list are MW Longbow and Studded Leather. I'll consider in more depth depending on our next assignment.

----------


## Bansheexero

"We are all infamous in our own right. I simply had a price tag attached," Sarris replies to the bowman.

----------


## DrK

The 4 northern folk (well, the witch and the barbarian at least you'd guess) smirk. Dostan gazes at Oghash, a sneer on his face, "I choose not to speak with those who I don't respect, I don't speak with prey."" he adds before nodding to the table. Elise laughs a high pitched laugh, patting him on the arm as they head to the buffet table. Trik nodding to Salem grins a slightly savage grin, clearly a thought of "There can only be one" as both venerate Asmodeus, and competition is to be expected.    The other brother, Trak, merely nods to Sarris, They didn't get your nose right." he offers before piling his plate high as they sit in the opposite corner of the room. 

As you finish your morning meals a blank face servant approaches and offers a note informing you that the equipment you had requested has been delivered and the Cardinal had requested your presence equipped for a trial by combat after lunch time.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Can I get a response from the rest of the team or the DM about the Composite Longbow? Just so I know which bonus Oghash will have on it? +3 or +4?

Oghash nods solemnly at the other rager's words. Then she turns and finishes her meal without concern for the other knot.

When the servant delivers the note she waits for the others to read it. Upon their explanation she smiles fiercely and nods. "Let's do this!"

----------


## Athaleon

"Trial by combat." Salem echoed dully. _Didn't think we'd be up against them so quickly._ 

He briskly collected his gear and warmed up with some exercises, to make sure he was used to moving in the new leathers and that any necessary adjustments were already made. Likewise he gave his new bow a once-over and nodded approvingly.

----------


## DrK

The servant leads you back to our rooms where you each have time to get changed into the comfortable and well made courtiers clothes that the Cardinal has provided and each can wear your shiny Iron Circlets similar to the one that Tiadroa gave Oghash along with any weapons, armour or other sundry equipment that you had requested.  For two of you (Oghash and Salem) these include well made yew bows made of dark black wood. In addition each of you has also been gifted with a fine silver holy symbol of Asmodeous, the silver stylised pentagram shining brightly and hanging no solid looking black iron chains. 

*Spoiler: Iron Circlet for each of you*
Show


This circlet of wrought iron alters itself to comfortably fit any wearer. It allows the wearer to alter their appearance as with a disguise self spell. As part of the disguise, the circlet can be changed to appear as any sort of hat, headgear, or hairstyle the wearer desires.
Slot: Head/Crown



Once dressed and ready you are led back to the Cardinal's study where the the distinguished man is sat awaiting you. "Greetings, comrades. Have you enjoyed your gifts? The iron circlets will allow you to move amongst our enemies as if you were one of them. The silver amulets will serve as a reminder to you of our shared loyalties. And the other items - well, those, you shall need now."

"You have done well to escape from Branderscar and accept my offer. However, you are still not ready to truly play a part in our shared endeavor - not yet, anyway. Thus, you must train and prepare yourselves. A proving ground has been prepared in the basement of his domicile. There you will find nine chambers - one for each layer of Hell - each more dangerous than the last. Somewhere hidden within these chambers is a pendant of silver and sapphire. Recover the pendant and bring it to me. Let nothing and no one stand in your way."

He stands up and looks out of the room's large window, across the grey moors. "It's almost dusk. You have until dusk tomorrow to bring me my prize. Do not fail."

Right on cue, Tiadora arrives as the Cardinal retakes his seat. "This way," is all she says and gestures out, a glance through the windows towards a pile of stones in the gardens that you can see is also a cavern leading under the ground with a servant holding a sunrod standing by the opening.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi regarded the banter of the other Knot with inward amusement but outward disdain.  He replied to their comments with disdain.  All of _my_ companions can comprehend the written word.  And with regards to your obvious desire to stand alone before our Lord, perhaps you forgot the purpose of what we are setting out to do.  The Cardinal AND Asmodeus expect we will cooperate to see their machinations through.  You would do well to remember that. 

With that, Ahkmathi turned to his companions, whispering _Leave these fools for now.  At least until we know more about our new home and our fellow guests within._

While the others trained their bodies the wizard focused on mental exercises.  He poured over his new spellbook, copy the remaining spells to his own book then hiding the new one.  He also used the library  studied the history of this land to better understand their foes.  When the Cardinal summoned them with a proving test, he was annoyed ... but he suppressed his feelings.  Thank you for this opportunity to showcase our capabilities, Cardinal.   It shall be as Asmodeus would demand.

Once the group was preparing to head down to the caves, he turned to the others.  _Perhaps a quick review of the tenets of Asmodeus and the nine layers of Hell would be in order, least we embarrass ourselves._
_OOC - Copying four second level and three 1st; also trying to purchase a sleeves of many garments and a cold iron-tipped dagger. _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash stands tall before her master, nodding her head slightly to acknowledge the "gifts" from the Cardinal. As he speaks she looks around, her eyes narrowing slightly. "Where is half-elf? The one who sang?" she asks before scowling in thought. "Oh...he didn't sign the...contract? Yeah, the contract. Is our knot big enough? The other one is only four, but he was useful...sneaky and stuff. Is there anyone else we can add to the knot?"

The half-orcs questions are mostly her thinking out loud than directed at anyone in particular, but she looks around hopefully, trusting her companions to help her think through the situation and come to a smart decision...

----------


## Athaleon

"You shall 'ave your prize, Cardinal." Salem said simply, with a curt nod.

"Time's wastin', and if there was anyone else we could recruit they'd be here now. Maybe there's someone else already there, but it's a testwe're to win or lose this on our own."

----------


## DrK

As Tiadora leads the four of you outside she pauses, looking at you. "I should mention, you will be joined by another. We had expected more of you will to join the know and would not have the knot being weak." She clicks her fingers and a servant brings another adventuring type forward. Nodding she smiles a cruel hooked smile, "Here is your new companion, play nicely now with each other" she says and gestures to the mouth of the cavern. "As the Master said. There are chambers prepared to test you below, find the amulet. You have 24 hours. Or you would be found wanting."


_OOC
Enter Farmerbink

_

----------


## Farmerbink

A servant paces out of the last antechamber before the exit to the gardens.  He seems to be stifling... a laugh?  As he notices Tiadora, he instantly masters his features, clearly having not expected to run into her _quite_ this quickly.  Just behind him a Dwarf exits the same room, somehow making the human servant look small.  

Built like an ogre- only a forth the height, rippling muscle courses over the Dwarf's broad chest and shoulders- plain to see for he wears only simple loose pants and an almost open one-shoulder sash.  A hideous scar mars the left side of his otherwise plain face.  His nose- a squat, bulbous thing, flares slowly with breath atop a closely-shorn auburn beard.  His forehead and pate are utterly bald, featuring a parallel row of some sort of patterned tattoo.  His smile, open and brazen, is an ugly thing- though not for any false mirth.  He appears to be genuinely amused by something just said, and isn't the slightest bit concerned about Tiadora or anyone else knowing it.  

He notices your group, first with a shallow but respectful nod to the "woman" leading you, and a series of brief, openly appraising glances for the rest.  He snorts, visibly surprised to find Oghash at the end of the line, but otherwise doesn't react to your presence immediately.  He turns his attention back to Tiadora with a faintly concerned expression.  "Apologies, mistress.  Thought you were gonna come get us?" he mutters, plainly a bit confused.  At her curt dismissal of his concern, he shrugs, and approaches the group with the confidence of someone who knows he belongs and isn't the slightest bit concerned for his own wellbeing.  

He plainly eyes Oghash, just as plainly amused.  "Hells, girl.  I thought they were gonna kill you, for sure.  Damned high price for you to be walking about, free as a bird."  Before she musters more words than an animalistic growl, he turns to the rest of the group and inclines his head- noticeably more shallowly than he did to Tiadora.  "I'm Stvari.  The Cardinal tells me I'm to work with you."  

He smiles widely.  "And he pays damned well, don't he?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*YOU!*" explodes Oghash loudly at the first sign of Stvari. She seems to war with herself throughout his introduction, openly snarling and flexing her clawed hands but otherwise remaining still at the rear of the procession. When he's done speaking she growls, "You filthy, arrogant, two-faced bounty hunter! I should kill you now before you have the chance to betray us!" 

Turning to Tiadora she asks in a demanding voice, "Has he signed a pact with the Cardinal too? If not, he is dead where he stands!"

----------


## Farmerbink

The Dwarf chuckles at Oghash's outburst.  "Never two faced- unless you mean my scar."  He winks with the eye not surrounded by blackened skin- a truly bizarre sight in the permanent torchlight.  His posture remains comfortable and calm- his hand doesn't even approach the heavy-bladed sword lashed to his waist.  

He just waits for Tiadora with an arrogant smirk, knowing already what her response will be.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi glanced at Salem with a look of disdain.  So no holy words of wisdom regarding Asmodeus rules?  Very well - I suppose we can improvise.   He turned in surprise as Tiadoras approaches them and was followed by an ugly dwarf.  Which is to say he was ugly even by dwarven standards.  Oghashs outburst was unexpected however.  

I will presume this means you know each other.  In what way did this waddling stump betray you?
_OOC - Just asking ... Local - (1d20+10)[23] to know about the dwarf_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Athaleon

Salem returned Ahkmathi's disdain with equal contempt. "If you need a _reminder_, I'll go over it just before we begin. Now that the gang's all here," he said with a touch of amusement at the new arrival and his history with Oghash.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari lets out a short bark of a laugh at Ahkmathi's comment.  "I didn't _betray_ her.  I _beat_ her.  Hahaha."  He spares a glance for the furious Half-Orc, leering in amusement.  "I suppose she would put it differently."  

He continues to stand in something like parade rest, briefly noting what looks like entertainment on Tiadora's features as well.  The Dwarf winks unattractively at Oghash.  "'Sides, you couldn't kill me unless I let you.  -Not that I'd want to try tying you up without four more hands, either..."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Ohgash spends several seconds spluttering, spit literally dripping from her lips as she struggles to control her apoplectic rage. "He...he...he surprised me and tripped me! It took four men to hold me down - I killed two!" she finally answers, failing utterly to explain Stvari's "betrayal" but clearly demonstrating her hatred of the dwarf. "He then sold me to the Mitrans! Like a captured animal! GRAH!" she screams, her voice and emotional response feral and very animal-like indeed. "How are we supposed to trust him?!?"

----------


## Farmerbink

"Three men," the Dwarf interjects, quietly.  
"It was a bounty, not a sale!" he insists, chuckling quietly.  "Besides, you're fine now, and those two poor sods never went home, so what are you complaining about?"

----------


## DrK

Tiadora claps her hands sharply, the noise like a whip crack. "Enough. Your history or animosity matters not. You have all signed the Compact. You are the 9th Knot, the Avernus knot. You will be allies and fight as one or I will peel off your skin and wear it to the next ball I attend." She hisses in frsutration before pointing at the cave,

"As I said, inside is the complex the Master has prepared. Find the amulet, if you fail you shall become my playthings, and my traiing will not be gentle..."

_OOC
You guys ready to head downstairs for some training?

_

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris muses, "Ladies, ladies, please. I don't know this newcomer, but I expected better out of you, Oghash. Bickering? Really? We have plenty of opportunities for us to die in the future. Just make sure it isn't you, and maybe you'll get lucky and it will be the dwarf here."

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari forces his lips shut, but can't _quite_ do away with his grin, as Tiadora essentially comes down on his side.  Sarris' comment prompts another genuine snort of laughter, and causes the Dwarf's lips to split widely into a manically entertained grin.  He falls into step with the party, near the front of the group.  

After crossing the grounds to the cavern entrance, Stvari speaks up again.  "I got no problem with the dark, and if anything nasty down there hears me, I deserve to die, eh?"  He snorts again, letting you wonder if he's serious or sarcastic.  "Don't be so close that torchlight reveals me, but don't be so far that I've bled out before you get in, eh?"  He glances at the odd quartet of faces and nods before turning his heel and slinking away into the caves.  He prowls like a fat, lumpy cat- unreasonably quiet all the same.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stvari is, indeed, intended to be a competent scout.
(1d20+9)[*23*] stealth (including +2 racial bonus for darkness-based concealment)
(1d20+11)[*22*] perception (same bonus applies)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "You have all signed the Compact."


Oghash doesn't seem to calm down, but she does stop spluttering and growling when Tiadora makes it clear that Stvari signed too. She glares sullenly at the dwarf but nods to Tiadora without rancor. The half-orc follows the rest of the party downstairs and watches as the dwarf slinks off to scout. Her greataxe appears in her hands and she swings it restlessly, waiting for an opportunity to use it...

----------


## DrK

The cave is a short, some 15ft of hewn stone before it ends in a solid wooden door that Tiadora throws open with a magical force from a wave of her hand. "If you tire or need rest the door is open. You have 24 hours to return the medallion to the Cardinal in his chambers. Do not disappoint us...." she hisses. 

Beyond the door there is a short staircase of ~7 stone steps that descends  through an archway (which bears the inscription "Deception is a tool. Self-deception is death. Deceive always thy enemy but never thyself.") - into a bare square stone room some twenty five feet square, empty save for a door on the opposite wall from the stairs down. THe 25ft square room is empty, an arched ceiling of solid looking stone is some 10ft above you and dull light is provided by 4 lanterns, one hanging on a hook in each corner of the room.  Entering from the west wall the door (a solid wooden looking door) is on the opposite wall and the rest of the room is just featureless drab grey stone....

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi shrugged at Salem, dismissing the man.  Then you are the first disciple of the dark lord that doesn't want to entreat the masses to his tenets and teachings.  Onward, evil cohorts ... let us complete our mission.   The wizard followed the others, stopping at the entrance to the cave.   

A lesson in deception.  I would advise against anyone attempting to go through that door.  Stay out here and let me see if I can determine what traps or tricks are at play here.  He focused for a moment, the cast his glowing gaze across the room, looking for signs of any magic.  Once complete, he would call forward a small hand and move it into the room, searching around for signs of an exit, trying the lanterns and testing the walls first.
_OOC - detect magic, sweep the room from the doorway; then use mage hand to test for secrets ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Athaleon

"Well excuse me if preaching hasn't exactly been encouraged..." Salem trailed off rather than press the point. 

"Huh. Looks like the test itself'll be the theology lesson."

*Spoiler*
Show


Salem will check for traps and or alternate paths forward:
(1d20+8)[*22*] Perception

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari crouches by the door, carefully checking it for hidden threats, when Tiadora throws it open with a wave of her hand.  He leaps into the air, screeching!  "Asmodeus' tits! Warn me, woman!"  After a heavy pause, he turns slowly back to their guide, eyes wide with sudden realization.  He lowers his head deeply to the woman, stuttering, "Er, that is-  ah- ah, apologies, you startled me, mistress."  He warily raises his head, hoping some combination of amusement and Cardinal Thorn's will will be enough to keep her from ripping his head off his shoulders.

In his moment of hesitation, Salem sneaks past.  Stvari turns and watches appreciatively.  "You're pretty good at that, too," he mutters.  Without waiting to test Tiadora's patience further, he slinks into the darkness a few paces behind the warpriest.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash watches in glee as Stvari commits a heretical act in the presence of Tiadora, watching her for any hint of permission to attack the dwarf. When none comes she sighs and remains between Ahkmathi and the room, watching the other two members of the knot explore the apparently empty room. "Where are the things to kill?" she asks in a dejected tone.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi watched the two idiots lip into the room, right after his warning.  His jaw clenched as internally he counted to elaja, then focused his gaze upon the room.  At least Oghash, for all her brutal simplicity, was more disciplined than that.  Well, until her bloodlust took over.  He didnt bother turning back to see if the fiendish woman was still there - he presumed shed and the Cardinal were watching from beyond.  He was certain that gaining this prize was only part of the test.  They would likely be graded on effectiveness, efficiency and skill.  And there would probably be moments where fervor and impetuousness were valued traits.

For now, he would simply try keep these fools alive.  To Oghash, he murmured, We will likely face several tests.  Some will require wit and wisdom, others will require strength and speed.  I am certain you will have an opportunity for violence before we are through.  
_OOC - RP ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris walks in last, torch in one hand, blade in the other. "Well, I suppose I'll leave the scouting to you guys. Humans don't exactly see well in the dark. Say, could one of you cast a light spell on my sword. That way I can use my other hand and not risk igniting any potential flammable gas or the like."

----------


## DrK

As Salem scans around the his sharp eyes, attuned to trouble spot the outline of the pit on the ground in front of the door. Even as he spies that he notices the outlines of two concealed doors on the north and south walls. The one to the north a small alcove that when opened has a single vial of smoky quartz that glows a bright blue  and feels freezing cold to the touch. An inscription on the wall in the niche reading _Thou hast seen through deception to uncover a useful tool._

On the south wall between Athkamaki's unseen hand and Salem's sharp eyes that are able to find a door that leads to the south...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash nods silently at Ahkmathi's words while she watches the others explore the room carefully. When they approach the north and south walls she scowls for a moment before seeing the secret doors opened. "Is there anything by that door?' she asks, gesturing with her axe at door on the western wall. "Or are we going the other way?"

Once it is clear nothing will leap out to attack, she prowls into the room, her eyes still scanning everything watchfully, clearly not trusting that the dangers they face cannot be killed...

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi nodded imperiously to the others.  One down.  If I may inspect the prize, we can continue.  Other tests may not be so blatantly obvious, or easily bypassed.   The wizard directed the mage hand from the true door toward the vial to bring it closer.  Once it was on the ground before the wizard, he cast his spell again, and turned his now arcane-sensitive gaze towards the vial.
_OOC - Well, looks like Ahkmathi was obviously right being cautious (not really ).  Does the item emit magic?  Arcana - (1d20+12)[21], Spellcraft - (1d20+9)[19]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari shrugs as Ahkmathi draws the vial closer without touching it directly.  "Neat trick, that.  You worry too much, ya know that?"  While the wizard inspects the vial, the Dwarf turns towards the other door.  He takes several moments to search it for traps, probably alongside Salem.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If a trap is found, he'll attempt to disarm it.
(1d20+9)[*10*] perception (+2 more if in darkness)
(1d20+8)[*18*] disable device

----------


## DrK

An examination of the vial reveals it to be a crystal vial with a glowing blue (alchemical not magical) liquid within. Both Ahkmathi and Stavri recognise it as alchemists ice. Able to freeze things it splashes in. 

The fake door to the east is just that, a fake door with a spiked in front. The secret door go the south is easy to open and appears to have no traps....

----------


## Farmerbink

Heh. Nasty trap, that. Dont trust anything that looks easy, I guess is the first lesson. His inspection complete, Stvari opens the south-leading door. Shall we?

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

still content to go first. Still scouting. Do you have a preference regarding skill checks? I like to roll them, in general, but know theres the risk of too much player knowledge.

----------


## Athaleon

"Onward. Keep your eyes down for traps, and I'll keep mine up for foes." Salem whispered with a nod.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash walks up to look at the spiked pit with a suspicious expression on her face. With a growl she turns towards the southern door and stands just behind the front line, balancing on her toes and ready to charge any enemies she sees when they open the door...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Oghash would be readying a charge for when the party throws open the secret door.

----------


## DrK

The door opens into a short passageway (~5ft) and an archway into a room beyond with another inscription on the arch _Following the herd is for fools. Fear not their icy derision. Instead, fear only thy Infernal Lord._ The room beyond is another bare stone chamber some 30ft square, as you enter the northern entrance there are doors on each other wall, each facing a cardinal direction. The entire chamber seems strangely cold, mist forming on your breath. The ground is dirty and dusty and Stvari can spy in the dust that at least a dozen individuals have walked towards the southern and the eastern doors. No one seems to have approached the western door. The western door is covered in a strange pulsating violet mold. This room is also lit with a small oil lantern that hangs from the ceiling. There is a small amount of frost on the lanterns glass panes.

From the doorway on the northern wall there doesn't seem to be anything else moving in the room

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari reads the inscription carefully, immediately setting it to memory and turning his attention to the room in earnest. "Right, don't follow the crowd.  So _that_-" he points to the door covered in purple fungus- "is to be the way out?"  He sniffs, more of a gesture of distaste than any sort of inquiry.  

He glances at the lantern and back to the mold, frowning thoughtfully.  "'Fear thy Infernal Lord'," he mutters.  ..."That could mean the _fire_ is the real danger.  Humph...  First things first-"  He points to the door- "anyone got a clue what in the Hells _that_ stuff is?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stvari is trained in history and religion.  If it's DC 10 or lower (unlikely, I suspect), he'll try whatever else applies:
(1d20)[*15*] (+8 history/religion, +3 else)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash watches and listens, her face a thundercloud of emotions - disappointment, confusion, anger, curiosity...As it appears that this room is also a riddle she sighs and looks to the others. "If you want me to attack anything, or hack down a door, let me know, I guess..." she says sullenly.

----------


## Athaleon

"Not following the herd's straightforward at least. Hmm. If the fire's the real danger, and it's already cold in here... is the cold stuff we found supposed to kill that fungus on the door?"

----------


## Bansheexero

"Personally, I would hold off on being too eager to use it. We only have the one flask. It could be the answer, or it could be the solution to a later problem."

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari nods.  "Aye.  Seems a bit odd for it to go down like this in any capacity.  What if we didn't find that hidden vial in the first place?"  He glances around.  It seems no one is sure how to proceed.  Frowning, he looks back around the room.

"Well, I figure these are both traps, but let's be thorough, eh?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As I recall, we've got 24 hours to get back out.  Can Stvari take 20 on perception to search for traps on the two not-fungus-covered doors?


After a few moments, Stvari nods slowly.  "Yep, wouldn't stand under that crack there, if I was you," he mutters to everyone and no one, pointing to a nearly-invisible seam above the eastern door.  He frowns at the southern door for several moments before shaking his head in annoyance.  "Twelve gold crowns or I'm a harpy's ****, if there ain't another trap here, but I can't fer the life of me find the damned thing."

He spits on the floor and turns away from it.  "Puts us back at square one, I suppose.  We know which way to go, but I'm thinkin' that touching that greasy spit ain't gonna feel good."  He frowns, looking back and forth between the oil lamp and the magically-cold vial.  After several seconds with pursed lips, he grunts another impolite word or two- hard to be sure, as he had lapsed into the Dwarven tongue.

"Hate to waste it, but my money's on the vial.  Don't much like that bit about 'fearing only thy infernal lord' for the lamp."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi listened to the others gibbering, impressed they had arrived at some of the obvious answers, when of they were still uncertain on others.  As they spoke, he slipped down the hall back to the other room, pulling down two lanterns with the mage hand.  Stepping back to join the others, he set the lanterns down, gesturing to the door.  The room is already cold; I am I certain if more cold will affect the fungus.  Let me take a look before we proceed.  The wizard turned his gaze to the mold, attempting to identify the particular variety.
_OOC - Get two lanterns from the previous room for flame if necessary.  Study the mold.  Dungeoneering check: 20_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

The cynical elf looks at the fungus before recalling a short passage in a tome he had once read on the nature of threats in deep mines. 

Violet fungus is known to aggressively absorb heat from its surroundings, miners killed as it sucks the heat from their body. But if he recalls it's extremely susceptible to cold, a splash of cold, a ray of frost, anything similar should destroy it

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi turned back to the others with a wan, humorless smile.  It is as I surmised.  The chill in the air is because the organism aggressively draws the heat from its surrounding.  It seems our prize will aid our passage.  Oghash, if you would be so kind and throw this into the fungus?  The wizard handed over the small flask to the Rager, then turned back to the others, convinced this task was well within her abilities.

For any that require light, take a lantern if you wish.  I will care o e with my incorporeal appendage here. 
_OOC - whew, good call all.  Lets do it and move on.  Glad I didnt toss the lanterns on the moss!  

Ahk will carry one lantern with mage hand unless others want one._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari frowns in appreciation.  "Guess all that time with yer nose in the book was worth something after all?" he asks rhetorically.  He takes a few steps back to clear the way for Oghash to toss the vial.  

"Just stay a bit back with all those fires, yeah?  I'm still not too keen on light when it ain't needed."  He considers the situation so far.  "'Bout due for a fight, I figure.  Let's not _tell_ 'em we're coming."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash takes the vial carefully, looking like she is being asked to hold a poisonous snake as it is trying to strike her. Once she seems confident that the vial won't magically freeze her suddenly, she stands several feet away and throws it at the mold, _hard_, to be sure the flask breaks and applies its deadly cold to the threat. Once the vial has left her hand she backs up, her axe back in hand as she readies herself for...something...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

If an attack roll is needed...(1d20+3)[*9*] to hit. I'm not sure what the damage would be...If she misses here is the miss-direction (1d28)[*26*].

----------


## DrK

The wise elf mage floats on the of the lanterns around for the party to see with, sparing others from carrying the lights as Oghash hurls the flask at the violet fungus. The flask shatters and a sheet of ice coats the fungus, the violet fungus crackling and peeling where the cold touches until the mass of it -now clearly dead - slides off the door in a pile of almost paperlike flakes and the door is revealed. In addition, an inscription is carved into the door "Thou hast made thy own path"...

The door leads into the a passage way of neat cut stone  that goes on for ~100ft but curves in a sharp U-shape before in the light of the lanterns you are met by yet another of the plain unadorned wooden doors with stout iron braces. As you have come to expect above the doorway carved into the stone, another inscription "_Know your enemy. Shatter all that blinds you and then burn thy adversary to ashes"...._

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris chimes in, "How many lanterns are available? I mean, from what it reads, I suspect it may been to shatter a lantern against the door and let it burn, since the lantern 'binds' the flame. Not sure if there is something special about the fire in the lanterns or if regular flame would work, but it seems like a relatively obvious riddle. Of course, I could be wrong."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Gah! More riddles and tricks...can't we have one door that opens to enemies we can kill!" complains Ohgash as the party approaches the next door. She swings her axe in quick, angry slashes at the open air, clearly restless and ready to fight something.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi raised an eyebrow.  That might be a valuable suggestion if the inscription didnt say blind.  What things might blind us in the room beyond?  Perhaps light spells, or glittering mirrors, or any of numerous challenges.  It will likely require we open the door to see.   
_OOC - R coco our scouts listen and peek in_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari frowns.  "Aye, I agree with the Elf, though it pains me to admit.  Heheh.  Let's just see what we find."  He glances around to make sure everyone is ready and pulls out his own blade.  Then, he opens the door, to see what lies in wait.

----------


## Athaleon

Salem nocked an arrow and squinted at the door, anticipating some blinding light or some such.

----------


## DrK

The door swing open with an ominous creak into darkness.... The walls just by the door are partially visible and appear to be the same unremarkable worked stone of the prevous two stones, although only the first few inches are visible to the "normal" eye. Even the light of the lantern is swallowed up and goes no further.

For Stavri however he can make out the room clearly in the green/black pulsing colours of his dwarven darkvision. 

*Spoiler: Darkvision*
Show



Two doors exit the chamber, one to the North, and one to the east (as you've entered from the west). Both doors have a large locking bar in place, although easy to lift andaccess from this side but you'd imagine hard to manipulate in the pitch darkness. The room is another plain 30 by 30ft cube save for the walls and floors honeycmobed with small 1 " holes at various intervals and a strange black iron tripod in the centre of the room holds a delicate sphere of black volcanic glass... 


Ahkmathi looking at the darkness recognises the familiar evocation flavour to the magic as that of a _darkness_ enchantment

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari snorts.  "Kinda what I figured.  Blindness if you ain't used to the dark.  Let me poke around a bit."  He slinks into the room, careful to place his feet in-between the holes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Might as well stealth.  Just because you didn't announce the threats doesn't mean they are absent: (1d20+9)[*29*] (counting bonus for darkness)
perception all over everything.  I figure the 1" holes are part of some kind of trap.  Hopefully Stvari can find the mechanism before it finds him: (1d20+11)[*31*]
A more generic perception for any other hidden dangers: (1d20+11)[*25*]

finally, knowledge for the dark orb.  OOC, I figure it's more along the lines of detect magic, but in case Stvari can figure something out without it: (1d20)[*11*] (+8 history/religion, +3 all else)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash snorts as the dwarf enters the darkness, muttering sarcastically to herself, "It'd be so sad if he never came out again..."

----------


## Athaleon

Salem just nodded as the Dwarf took the lead, stood back, and continued to squint into the darkness. He wasn't about to follow, nor was he about to tell the others out loud that he couldn't see in that darkness.

----------


## DrK

The dwarf rolls into the room moving stealthily (although with a bare room there is limited options for concealing oneself against anything that may have darkvision). Looking about he can see no traps or evidence of "dangerous" things on either the door, floors or walls. As he investigate the strange black glass orb he felt, or saw from the corner of his eye a mist seeping from the opposite wall (so other side of the room from the door you entered in)

The mist takes form, a pair of savage eyes and motes of sharpness inside as it hisses a single word in Mitran... _"Blood"_





_OOC
Svarti wins the intiatve
- if he alerts the others Salem and Oghash are also ahead of the mist

The mist creature

then Akhmathi and Sarris
But the room is dark and only darkvision will help currently



_

----------


## Farmerbink

"Woah!  The hells is _that!?_" Stvari cries, backpedaling towards the entrance.  "Something nasty!  Gonna need magic in here!"

He draws his blade as he steps away, though he doesn't particularly expect it to be useful against angry vapor.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash, Round 1*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 24+6/18+6, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Masterwork Greataxe*  +6 (1d12+6, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* None

"What is it? 'Nasty' tells us nothing!" snarls Oghash at the dwarf in the darkness as she readies her axe to attack any enemy that exits the concealing magic...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Ready an action to attack with her MW Greataxe, no bloodrage or power attack - (1d20+6)[*15*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*15*] (20/x3), (1d12+6)[*8*] slashing damage, (2d12+12)[*21*] critical strike damage

----------


## DrK

As Stvari back pedals and steps back into the light, to the surpise of his companions the mist fixes him with a savage and hungry glare before melting back into the holes of the floor, its wispy form oozing between the grates and sinking out of sight from his darkvision, leaving an empty room save for the strange orb of black dragon glass atop the pedastal....


_OOC party to go_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"_What_ was that?" Oghash asks with a ferocious growl at the strange enemy. "And why didn't it kill you?" she asks Stvari accusingly...

----------


## Farmerbink

The Dwarf is wide-eyed, somewhere between frightened and wary.  "Boy, oh boy, _that_ was f**kin' weird.  Hah, 
'cuz it didn't catch me, I figure.  Also, it seems to be affixed to the darkness.  As much as I normally like being without light, not so much when crap like that is gonna float about."  He gestures vaguely into the darkness, unconcerned that most or all of his allies can't see in it.  

"Some sort of ugly red mist-like monster seeped outa those holes in the floor.  I...  I have no _real_ idea, but it seemed partial to staying in the dark, what with it not floating all over here to make friends."  He frowns thoughtfully with a deep scowl.  "I bet I could beat it to the glass orb there.  Dunno what would happen if I smashed it, but 'shattering what blinds you' seems to be in the instructions, yeah?  Figure the mist monster will get tossed by any fire magic you guys can conjure up.  Other than that, uh you guys carry torches?"

----------


## Bansheexero

"Sorry, doubt I'd be much help with my dumb human eyes."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"If you have an idea on how to clear out the darkness and let us all see, then do it and stop wasting time," spits Oghash at the dwarf, her dislike apparent in her impatience.

----------


## Athaleon

"I don't have any torches. If I could see in there, I could try shooting the glass orb. Maybe one of you could try with your night-eyes," Salem suggested.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari sighs in (mock?) exasperation.  "So nobody can do anything useful but me, eh?  No wonder the Cardinal wanted someone else for the team."  He braces himself for a mad dash into the darkness, still muttering.

"Can't see in the dark and don't carry torches.  _Pah._"

Without another pause, he charges forward, driving his blade into a horizontal slice at the level of the glass orb.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 1?  Surprise?*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 18/18, *Speed* 20
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 21 ****, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Unarmed Strike*  +5 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +5 (1d8+4, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +6/+6 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter, Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 

Going to mechanically charge the glass orb.
(1d20+7)[*8*] (temple sword)
(1d20+7)[*16*] CC (26+, x2)
(1d8+4)[*5*] damage
(1d8+4)[*10*] crit confirmation?

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi sneered at the dwarf. When we need magic, should we look to you?  Of course each of us has been placed for a reason.  Besides, we have the lanterns from the previous room we can use ... but they may not counter the darkness spell. 
_OOC - I thought we tried already, but Ahkmathi will mage hand the lanterns into the room if it helps._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

> Ahkmathi sneered at the dwarf. When we need magic, should we look to you?  Of course each of us has been placed for a reason.  Besides, we have the lanterns from the previous room we can use ... but they may not counter the darkness spell.


Stvari snorts, pausing just enough to return the jibe.  "Planning to _illuminate_ the mist to death, are we?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm obviously writing this impolitely on purpose.  If you're ever uncomfortable with it, let me know and I can turn it down ;-)

----------


## DrK

The dwarf vanishes back into the mist, a sarcastic comment still on his lips before there is a dull clunk of metal upon metal! In the darkness the dwarf slips and the temple sword bounces off a metal strut rather than dragon glass orb! He'd missed, unbeliavably he'd missed the static object under the pressure of the test - at least, and it was cold comfort, no-one had seen him. 

Of more pressing concern was the mist that poured from the wall and floated around to cut him off from the door, is toothy maw leaping towards him, like a biting chill wind of razor sharp particles. As it calesced around him his skin split and blood poured out, much it drawn into the swirling cloud!!

*Spoiler: Vampiric mist*
Show



Moves 50ft to fly from vents and cut Stvari off from the door
- bleeding touch (1d20+7)[*22*] vs Touch  
   -- If hit (1d3)[*2*] Con damage - it gains (1d8)[*6*] temp hps
   -- Inflicts Bleed condition -1d6 on Stvari's turn

----------


## Farmerbink

A stream of truly vile curses erupts from the darkened chamber, including at least a few in the tongues of Goblins, Giants, and Dwarves.  "Gonna need- Jebeni mađioničar!- some healing! -kkritikat li jiġbed id-demm!"  


*Spoiler: Stvari, round 1?  Surprise?*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 12/18 11/17, *Speed* 20
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 21 ****, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Unarmed Strike*  +5 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +5 (1d8+4, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +6/+6 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14 12, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter, Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 

(1d6)[*6*] bleed damage edit: FFS.
Break the damned thing. -_-
(1d20+5)[*22*] to smash the glass. -_-

----------


## DrK

As the mist envelops Stvari and his blood is drawn out misting in the air he brutally kicks the orb over, the blow sending tit flying across the room shattering on the brick wall. Sudden lamp light floods into the room and you can see the coppery red mist filling the air around the dwarf absorbing the iron rich blood!  It hisses, a low savage sound and whirls to face you all, its "head" grimacing in the light.

_OOC

The orb smashed, all the lights are now working
THe mist is between you ad Stvari so ~10ft from the door

_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash, Round ?*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 24+6/18+6, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Masterwork Greataxe*  +6 (1d12+6, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* None

"That _is_ nasty! Do we need magic to kill it?" Oghash asks Ahkmathi as she holds back to stay beside the elf. "I will stay beside you, try to distract it..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Oghash will move with Ahkmathi , trying to stay adjacent or between the mist and the spellcaster. I doubt an attack will matter here, and Oghash has no splash damage options, but if an attack matters: MW Greataxe to hit (1d20+6)[*23*], (1d20+6)[*24*] (20/x3), (1d12+6)[*16*] slashing damage, (2d12+12)[*23*] critical strike damage

----------


## Farmerbink

> "That _is_ nasty! Do we need magic to kill it?"


Stvari, on the other side of the thing, doesn't pick up on body language suggesting Oghash's question is more direct.  "Seems _-kkritikat-_ likely!"

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi cleared his throat slightly, tapping his chin thoughtfully. Technically, I do not believe Spellcasting is the only option, although I would not be surprised if magic would be the most efficient mechanism to deal with the threat.  However, given the lesson associated with this room, it seems that mundane fire will work as well as the magical variety.  Perhaps if we had reviewed the tenets from which these lessons are born, I might have been able to prepare the appropriate spells.  

Instead, we shall rely upon the alchemical world.   

Pulling forth one of the lanterns with a mage hand, he brought it to Oghash.  While we could throw this wildly at the most and hope it is sufficient, an alternative approach would be to anoint a weapon and set it alight.

After a moment of consideration, if Oghash looked uncertain, he repeated, Light your blade with the oil from the lantern.  Then slash the most.
_OOC - Trying to think outside the box, since I dont think any of us bought alchemical fire, nor memorized fire spells.  Would creating a flame weapon work temporarily?  Any skill check required?  Or is our best plan to hick the lantern and hope?

KS - (1d29)[29] to id this thing ... +12 if magical or planar; +10 if undead, aberration or (un)natural... _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Athaleon

"I don't bring torches because I can call our Infernal Lord's light. And I'm sure it won't work in therewe're meant to figure this out with what we're given." Salem replied to the dwarf with some irritation. Nevertheless, he whispered a quick invocation and his sword lit up with a white light somehow far harsher to the eye than its modest illumination suggested.

*Spoiler*
Show


Salem casts the Light cantrip on his sword.



At the Elf's sly jabbing, he began to lose his temper. "And _perhaps_ a towering intellect like you ought to have known 'infernal' means 'fire'," Salem spat. "****'s sakes. Like we would have guessed it would be so literal," he trailed off muttering as he prepared to brave the darkness.

*Spoiler*
Show


Salem will likely go in to heal the Dwarf while Oghash tangles with the mist creature.

----------


## DrK

As Oghash runs in, the creature feels like hitting water, but the axe tears a great gash into it spilling blood and strange viscera on the floor. Despite its mist like appearanc it can still be hurt with weapons! It whirls around seeking to envelop the half orc and absorb her blood to repleneish itself!


*Spoiler: Mist*
Show


Attack Oghash
(1d20+7)[*24*] vs touch    dam (1d3)[*1*] CON  and bleed 1d6 on your round

----------


## Farmerbink

The Dwarf blinks, equally taken aback by the fact that Oghash hurt mist with an axe and the fact that he's not immediately forced to defend himself further.  That's about all the pause he grants the questionably ephemeral enemy, before lashing out with a furious two-handed slice.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 2*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 12/18 11/17, *Speed* 20
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 21 ****, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Unarmed Strike*  +5 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +5 (1d8+4, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +6/+6 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14 12, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter, Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 

I think moving is involved.  
two-hands on the temple sword:
(1d20+5)[*21*] (doesn't count flaking since you said it doesn't apply. Not rolling crit damage for the same reason)
(1d6+6)[*11*] damage?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash, Round 2*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 23+6/24+6, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*MW Greataxe*  +7 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Rage)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 20/21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bleeding 1
Bloodrage (1/8 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack

"*GRRRAAAAHHHHHHH!*" screams Oghash as she flies into a furious rage, slashing at the vampiric mist as she bleeds from its attack.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

(1d6)[*1*] Bleed Damage

Bloodrage, Power Attack, MW Greataxe (1d20+7)[*17*] to hit, (1d20+7)[*18*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*20*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*37*] critical strike damage

----------


## Bansheexero

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Sorry, asleep at the wheel


"Finally, something I can hit." Sarris brings his sword to bear, a maniacal grin on his face. He charges the mist, swing his blade in a scything arc.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Charging power attack at the red mist.
Attack roll (1d20+9)[*16*]
Crit? (19-20/x2) (1d20+9)[*26*]
Damage (1d10+9)[*19*] slashing
If crit, add (1d10+9)[*13*] slashing damage[/roll]

----------


## DrK

With a strangled scream of rage, axe, sword and fist tear into the mist and with a faint tearing sound, unable to hold its form together the mist dissipates leaving a bloody smear on the strange pock marked ground. The room, now with lighting in it is more or less bare, the shattered dragon glass orb fragments still wreathed in lingering shadows. The heavy bars on the two doors are obvious now in the light

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi watched with an exasperated look as Oghash rushed in without the oil and flame.  Letting his mage hand carry the lantern, he followed the others into the room once the mist was gone.  
It would seem that _infernal_ anger works as well as a flame.  I recommend we search the room for additional tricks, or aid, before we attend to the next door.
_OOC - The low level mage is sooooooo useful ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari breathes heavily, still bleeding significantly.  He immediately begins applying pressure, even while complaining loudly.. "Anyone able to heal?  I _really_ don't want to bleed to death on the floor of this cave..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Forgot to roll damage last turn: (1d6)[*3*]  Presumably there will be at least one round more before healing can happen. 

In case it comes down to himself: (1d20+5)[*18*] ((1d6)[*4*]),  (1d20+5)[*7*] ((1d6)[*3*]), (1d20+5)[*25*] ((1d6)[*2*])

Keep trying until dead or succeed at DC 15

Edit: handy first roll  Stvari is at *8/17* HP

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash appears to deflate as her rage ends, breathing heavily and visibly slumping. With a lethargic nod to Salem she mutters, "He can heal - I need some too, Salem. What have you got for us?"

----------


## Athaleon

"We get only so much. Make it last."

*Spoiler*
Show


One Cure Light Wounds for each:
Stvari: (1d8+2)[*8*]
Oghash: (1d8+2)[*7*]

One spell left, and he can also use Fervor for 1d6 a pop.

----------


## DrK

Wounds are healed and bleeding stopped, but the orc and the dwarf look a little paler than they had done previously. Their blood splattered on the floors. Listening to both doors reveals nothing! Neither doors are marked, but opening them both a  crack reveals the north door leads some 15ft to another door, and, unsurprisingly another inscription "Cruelty is a tool not a pastime. Be ruthless to thy enemy but reward those who serve thee well." THe eastern door vanishes into a 60ft long corridor that heads north before turning right (east) though what lies beyond is anyone's guess

----------


## Bansheexero

"Well, we should keep going, assuming you two can still pick yourselves up. It seems it took quite a bit out of you."

----------


## Farmerbink

"Hideous magical creatures will do that," Stvari mutters.  He starts at the northern door, and frowns when he sticks his thick, bulbous head through the eastern portal.  "Well that's suitably unclear.  This other way has more instructions, but I'm not sure I want to make any assumptions about whether or not that's a good thing...."  He looks between the two options for another heartbeat or two, before cursing aloud.  "Well _awrina u infern!_  Fine.  This way."  

Without waiting to make sure the others are following, he prowls into the dark past the eastern door.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If opposition is voiced, Stvari will hold off.  Otherwise:
(1d20+11)[*20*] perception (limited to 60' dark vision)
(1d20+9)[*16*] stealth

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash shakes her head as if to clear it and growls sullenly, not speaking but glaring at the back of the dwarf's head as he goes into the eastern door. She gestures with her head, indicating an unspoken question - "do we follow him?"

----------


## Athaleon

"Unless the hallway has a trap with a hidden bypass, but we already had one of those. Keep an eye out regardless."

----------


## DrK

With the tough dwarf leading the way the party creep up the 60ftblong tunnel that at the end turns sharp right to face another door. This time the message cheers up Oghash, _The chosen are revealed by their might. The weak deserve no sympathy"._

As Stvari pauses to listen he can sounds from beyond that sound like claws scraping on stone and a deep heavy breathing.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari steps back down the hallway a few paces to reconvene with a little more space.  His first comment is directed at Oghash, with a smirk.  "Think it's time to prove your worth with that axe of yours, monster.  Between the inscription and the sounds from beyond, we might be in for a fight.  If it's the same to you, I'll be right behind ya."

He turns to the rest of the group, and raises his voice only slightly.  "Brace yerselves for a fight.  Might even be a good one."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'd _like_ to do something like have Stvari open the door for Oghash's charge during an (assumed) surprise round.  Regardless, he'll head into the room and try to trip whatever it is for the slaughtering.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 24+6/24+6, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 13, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 12, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Bloodrage, Power Attack Greataxe*  +7 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail*, (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Rage, -2 Charge)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 20, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (2/8 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack 
Charge

Oghash's grin is _not_ friendly - more like that of a predator that likes playing with their food. With a crack of her neck as she stretches it to the left and right she readies herself to burst through the door and lay upon the expected enemies on the other side...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Upon Stvari (or someone else) opening the door, Oghash will activate bloodrage and charge the nearest enemy. 

Charging with MW Greataxe, during Bloodrage: (1d20+9)[*27*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*21*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*21*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*37*] critical strike damage

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris raises his blade, ready to fight.

----------


## DrK

The dwarf yanks on the door and it swings wide, a fusty animal stink pouring forth. The room beyond is another bare stone room some 40ft square, lit by a flickering lantern in each corner. Filth covered straw lines the floor and a mangled body dressed in the grey silks of a house servant lies near the door partially eaten. On the far side of the room lies a mass of fur and teeth. 


The dire wolverine growls in rage, and snarls loudly as Oghash rushes in, her axe striking down in a welter of blood! The wolverine howls in rage, flying into a frenzy..



_OOC

Svarti and Oghash have gone. All others get a suprise "action"

Then.... Round 1

Sarris, Salem,
Wolverine
rest of the party



_

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi quietly followed the others.  They seemed less than interested to n his inputs for right now, the rager aside.  Instead, he tried to consider the lessons and anticipate how they might present themselves.  While he would have preferred to go the other way, nothing said this was a linear challenge - and the instructions at the next door proved that out.  

He nodded to himself at the idea there would be a fight.  But as he thought to provide Oghash with an enhancement, the dwarf flung open the door and she rushed in.  Blinking, he shook his head wondering if it were for the best.  He had limited resources, so better to wait a few moments before expending them without consideration or need.
_OOC - The low level mage is sooooooo useful ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Athaleon

After all they'd seen, Salem was downright surprised to see that their next obstacle was neither a blood-spirit nor a deadly trap, but just a furry critter-albeit a large and angry one.

"Down, you mangy beast," Salem growled as he lined up his bow and shot at the wolverine.

*Spoiler*
Show


Rapid Shot

Attack: (1d20+6)[*15*]
Damage: (1d8+1)[*2*]

Attack: (1d20+6)[*11*]
Damage: (1d8+1)[*3*]

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris takes a moment to process the random animal, but recognizes its potential danger. He takes a swing at it with his blade. 

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Power Attack (1d20+9)[*14*]
Crit ?(19-20) (1d20+9)[*20*]
Damage (1d10+9)[*12*] slashing
If crit, add (1d10+9)[*16*] slashing damage.

----------


## DrK

THere is an explosion of blood, fur and gore as Sarris and Oghash run into the room. The wolverine roars in rage, exploding into a muscled ball of rage as Oghash buries her axe in its shoulder, followed seconds later by Sarris's blade carving a deep gouge in its snout and one of Salem's arrows lodging in its back. The wolver growls, the sound reverberating in the cramped room and claws and bites with feral savagery seeking to rip the two offending villains into bloody chunks!

*Spoiler: Wolverine*
Show


"Rage"

Vs Oghash      claw (1d20+8)[*9*] dam (1d8+6)[*13*]
Vs Sariss        claw (1d20+8)[*15*] dam (1d8+6)[*8*]
Vs Oghash      bite (1d20+6)[*25*] dam (1d6+3)[*5*]





_Go go party, any order and I'll sort it out_

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari charges through the door just a few paces behind Oghash and Sarris.  He saves his effort for the fight, leaving his normally impolite remarks unspoken for now.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 1*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 12/18 16/17, *Speed* 20
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 21 ****, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Unarmed Strike*  +5 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +5 (1d8+4, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +6/+6 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14 12, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter, Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 

If possible, Stvari will _charge_ the wolverine:
(1d20+5)[*15*] attack (not counting +2 for charge nor any potential flanking opportunities)
(1d20+5)[*19*] CC (24+, x2)
(1d8+6)[*9*] damage (1.5 str for using the sword two-handed)
(1d8+6)[*11*] crit bonus

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1 (?), Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 19+6/24+6, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe*  +7 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail*, (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Rage)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 20, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (3/8 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack

"*DIE DIE DIE DIE!*" screams Oghash as she swings her greataxe in violent, overhead chops!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

5-ft step to flank, if possible. Rolls do *NOT* include a flanking bonus - please apply them if it's possible.

Greataxe (w/Power Attack): (1d20+7)[*19*] to hit, (1d20+7)[*23*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*23*] slashing damage, (12d12+24)[*115*] critical strike damage Edit - OOPS!

----------


## Athaleon

Salem continued shooting, not pausing to speak.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack: (1d20+6)[*8*]
Damage: (1d8+1)[*2*]

Attack: (1d20+6)[*21*]
Damage: (1d8+1)[*2*]

----------


## DrK

In seconds the fight is over! Clearly the motto on on the door, that of _The chosen are revealed by their might_ is true as the dwarf and the savage orc engage with sword and axe both slashing and gouging massive wounds in the wolverine and another arrow from Salem jutting into its broad shoulders. Blood spraying on the floor and spilling onto the floor the wolverine collapses in a heap, dying messily at your feet!

Inthe now quiet (if stinking and gore and filth covered straw filled room) you can take a breather, Oghash letting the rage subside briefly.  THe door out of this room on the southern wall (your right as you enter) is stout bearing claw marks but has a heavy bar with a locking pin to hold it in place (easy to open when you have posable thumbs)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash wipes the blood off her face, not bothering to do it thoroughly, but instead just clearing it from her eyes. "Now _that's_ more like it. Oh that feels good!" she exclaims as she grins with satisfied, feral bloodlust. "Let's hope the Master set up more like that!"

----------


## Bansheexero

"Indeed, nothing like a kill to get the heart pumping."

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari snorts in amusement.  "Always preferred them on _that_ end of my blade as well," he quips.  After a moment, he frowns thoughtfully.  "Seems almost too easy, though."

Shrugging, he roots around in the straw for a few moments, wondering if he'll find something more subtle about the immediate challenge before turning his attention to the next doorway.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Searching for... things? (1d20+9)[*27*]
Inspecting the door for traps: (1d20+9)[*10*]

----------


## Athaleon

Salem lowered his bow. "Damn critter, of all things. How bad did it get you?"

----------


## DrK

Finidng nothing in the straw bar bits of gnawed bones and dried wolverine dung Starvi pulls open the door to reveal yet another short corridor and another wooden door. This time the words of warning a little more ominous _"Suffer not the fool, Stupidity is our Faith's Cardinal Sin"_. Approaching the door it appears to not be trapped and opening up the room beyond reveals yet another 30ft or so square room.

The chamber is lit only by a hanging oil lantern from the centre of the room, under which stands and ornate black stone podium of sorts. Upon the podium lies a pendant of silver -- a dragon with sapphire eye, possibly the pendant you are searching for! There is also a stairway leading up to the east. (to the left as you look into the room, you enter from the North), although from where you you cannot see where it goes.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash visibly scowls at the written warning, an expression of self-conscious anger and...shame? Taking a deep breath she says, "I know I'm not the smartest, especially with allies like some of you," she acknowledges Ahkmathi with a glance. "...but that warning is pretty obvious. Something is wrong here - any idea what?" she asks, deferring to the other party members as she takes a deep breath and warily turns to glare into the largely empty room.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari frowns.  "Figure it'd be way too easy for that to be the pendant we're lookin' for...  Anyone wanna check it for magical stuff?"  

Opting for a more mundane approach, the Dwarf carefully prowls through the room, looking for hidden doors or compartments.

----------


## Athaleon

"Sometimes the simplest solution is the right one. Doubt that's the case now." Salem squinted as he let his new-gifted sense for magic scan the room.

*Spoiler*
Show


Casting Detect Magic and pausing to study for the full 3 rounds, unless of course something happens first.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

The slaughter of the beast went the way the mage expected.  As the others stood congratulating each other in the after glow of combat, Ahkmathi walked over to the dead creature and pulled free some shots and a couple of teeth.  One never knew what items might be needed for future spells.  

In the next room, he glanced at the lesson then to the pedestal.  He nodded in agreement with the others, frowning.  I am certain your baser instincts are correct - this tableaux screams trap.  If we wish to set it off and de with the challenges, I can assist.  Otherwise, we should proceed on ... with causation, of course.
_OOC - Keeping an eye out.  If we want to spring the trap, Ahkmathi will use mage hand._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

Pausing at the door the dwarf's keen eyes can clearly see the gems and the necklace are in fact not real! The gems being a cheap glass and the necklace smelling like a cheap tin rather than a better quality precious metal.  He also notices the subtle lines in the floor that would suggest the door to the left is in fact "a fake" and will instead relapse some sort of trap and there is the outline of a secret door on the far side of the  room....

It would seem a tricky room designed to catch the greedy or unwary and allow a massive boulder to crush them.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari snorts.  "Figured _something_ like that.  Nobody mess with that door," he mutters, walking past the cheap mockery.  "Let's just see here...."  He turns his focus to the hidden door, expecting to find their prize beyond.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

one last perception for luck or to find the secret door mechanism, if needed.  (1d20+9)[*23*]

Then Stvari will open it.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

The wizard smiled humorlessly with a slight nod.  Yes, as you ascertained, it was a trap.  If you would be so good as to find the true way onward, and we can commit this lesson to memory and leave the trap behind us.. With little more to add, Ahkmathi stood back and waited for the door to be open.
_OOC - waiting in the scout_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash watches and listens silently, her scowl intensifying at the assessment of the fake amulet. She is creeping towards the trapped door when Stvari gives his curt warning. With a huff she complies and watches him as he approaches the secret, hidden one. "What is it? Another trap? Or a door?" she asks.

----------


## DrK

With the dwarves guidance you are all able to leap over the trapped floor, a few scrapes and a chip of bone suggest someone else in the past has been less successful in evading the trap! Reaching the far wall Svarti handles the wall and soon finds a loose brick that when depressed opens up into a pitch black corridor that heads sharply to the south and then after some 30ft turns left out of sight. The corridor is pitch dark and from the far end where it turns out of sight there is a faint musty earthy smell.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Always more darkness, but at least we're underground," Stvari grunts.  He plods forward with bizarrely quiet steps for such a brawny and broad-shouldered figure.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Still stealthy, still slowly to be perceptive:
(1d20+9)[*24*] perception
(1d20+7)[*12*] stealth

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash sniffs the air suspiciously. "Smells like earth...Does Asmodeus like using undead? I never liked them, but you don't suppose...?" she trails off, leaving the unspoken question for the others to consider as she places herself between the squishier members of the party and the likely dangers in front. She stays behind Stvari, though whether out of respect for his stealthy scouting or because she doesn't trust him isn't clear...

----------


## Athaleon

"Could be anything down there. The Lord of Hell takes necromancers as servants, same as any other useful servant."

*Spoiler*
Show


Just in case, Knowledge Religion? (1d20+7)[*20*]

----------


## DrK

The dwarf plods 30ft south down the corridor until it turns to the left (east), a door a few feet away with another message upon it _"Secrecy is greatest ally. Exposure brings death."_ As they look at the door his dwarven senses tingle  he spies the the outline of a secret door behind him, heading the other way (west). A quick pull of the loose mechanism lets it swing open revealing another passage and another door, _Beware the fallen for they may rise once more to threaten you._

----------


## Farmerbink

"Well that sounds for _sure_ like undead ahead." He gives Oghash an ugly but authentic grin, smirking as she cradles her axe like a lost child.  "Hope you're spoilin' for another fight, pretty lady."  Having wasted the allotted time on idle chatter, he turns back to the matter at hand.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash's scowl somehow gets even worse at Stvari's sarcasm. "Just find them so I can kill them...again..." she growls awkwardly.

----------


## Bansheexero

Stumbling around in the dark,  Sarris sighs, "I'd give anything for a well lit passage."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

The wizard stared at the doors for a moment, tapping his chin before murmuring, These two lessons are linked.  We were supposed to find the one, but the other was hidden ... I posit they are connected in someway.  Surely the one is a test of our ability to sneak through.  But is the other another test to solve, or a consequence of failure?

After considering the situation, Ahkmathi clasped his free arm behind his back.  I suggest we either clear that room or  bar it shut.  I think we all would prefer to not leave enemies behind us.
_OOC - Coordinated Ahkmathis assessment with DrK._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Bansheexero

"Barring the door could be a double-edged sword, as it may cut off a means of escape should there be some trap that advances upon us, like an advancing wall, fire, explosion, etc. It might be a better idea to have somebody guard it. I recommend somebody who can actually see in this darkness."

----------


## Athaleon

"We were meant to find the hidden door." Salem spoke up at length, but with conviction. "The hidden door leads to risk & reward, but the obvious one leads to certain failure. We can make all the right decisions and there'll still be _some_ people we have to kill. That's how I interpret this, anyway."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

The wizard shook his head.  I disagree.  The lesson of each door is key.  The obvious door has a trial we must solve - stay hidden.  If we fail that there are consequences, just like every lesson.  The hidden door offers an additional lesson that serves to help.  Much like the hidden alcove at the start provided us with a way to overcome a later task, this door tells us about undead, that we may be prepared.  Perhaps there is something there to help us sneak past the other challenge.  Or perhaps remove the penalty of failure ...
_OOC - additional thoughts_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari considers his companions words carefully before offering his own opinion.  "There's truth all around, but until we open the doors, it's all incomplete at best.  As much as I hate to agree with an Elf, I figure Ahkmathi's got the right of it.  Still, some of us aren't so gifted in the sneaking category, and it'd be a d***ed shame to let her talents go completely unused."  He glances at Oghash again, with an impish smirk.  "Let's kill us some dead things, sweetheart."  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

It doesn't seem anyone else plans to actually open any doors, so Stvari will (assuming Oghash's backup) move to the undead-labeled door and open it.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash listens as Salem, Ahkmathi, and Stvari discuss the philosophies involved with each lesson with the expression of someone trying to understand who just...doesn't. "I'm _not_ your sweetheart!" she grumbles, though she does ready herself to fight as Stvari gets ready to open the next door...

----------


## DrK

The door to the "un"death opens carefully revealing a room dimly lit by a black waxy candle at each corner that spread sickly green light across the room and 6 cheap looking wooden sarchopgai within. You can see the lids are loosely affixed but cannot see what lies within. As you enter from the secret door on the north wall you can see doors (similar to the others) to the east and west

----------


## DarkOne7141981

When nothing immediately appears for Oghash to fight, she relaxes a little and looks to the others for direction. She points to the two additional doors with interest, but does not enter the room without confirmation that she should...

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari pauses in the doorway, scowling.  After a few moments, he gently retrieves his blade and begins sauntering into the room like he's on a stroll through the park.  He actually _whistles_ a nonsense tune for a few moments before it devolves into the most inappropriate rendition of "Come out, come out, wherever you are!" you've ever heard.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception to check for immediate traps: (1d20+9)[*10*]
Moving towards the door to the left (East? Cardinal directions seem contradictory with the last couple posts).

----------


## Athaleon

Salem cast his lighting cantrip on his sigil of Asmodeus, wearing it openly outside his clothing for the time being. Without a word, he moved in after Stvari with arrow nocked.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

The wizard gazed across the room, sniffing at the air with disdain. I presume any undead rest within the sarcophagi.
_OOC - Religion - (1d20+10)[21] to id the candles and anything related to the undead._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari clicks his teeth with a disapproving expression.  "Always with the _lights_," he mutters.

----------


## DrK

Akmathis identifies the candles as unholy ones, made with wax formed from rendered humans and spoiled water, their presence would give strength to the unliving. As to the undead, without opening one of the boxes its hard to say, although there is a faint tang of salt in the air and the air feels slightly musty and damp. The coffins look relatively cheap and plain, although reassuringly they also appear to be roughly human sized rather than giant!

_
Stealth if moving about
Init if opening a coffin

_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash notices everyone slinking into the room and joins them, sniffing the air and looking around nervously. "What is a 'sarcophagi,' Ahkmathi?" she asks in a whisper as she remains near the elf.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stealth (1d20-1)[*12*]
Initiative (1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris stays near salem, using the light the amulet sheds to help steer himself better, keeping his sword ready for any unseen threats.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

The wizard tensioned outside the room, murmuring to Oghash first them to the others. [i]It is a fancy coffin.  I recommend you put out the candles before rousing the occupants.  They give strength to the ever-living.  With a wave of his hand, he set a spectral hand into the room with one of the lanterns they had obtained earlier. 
_OOC - holding back outside for now.  Trying to shed light in the room.  Initiative - (1d20+11)[19]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash nods and goes directly to the nearest burning candle, blowing it out, and starting to go to the next until something happens and interrupts her or until they are all blown out.

----------


## DrK

Blowing out the candles the room is plunged into darkness, then there is a great crash as the coffin lids are thrown aside and vile well muscled zombified corpses start to rise, the creatures, all 6 of them have wet looking skin that almost glistens and are draped in sea weed and grit and sand. The scent of the sea mingling with that of rotted flesh as the drowned start to rise. Even as they start to rise the six creatures are slow and unsteady as they clutch rusted cutlasses, a fishing gaffe or a heavy cudgel but their confused undead stagger gives the "heroes" the drop on them,


_OOC: Undead got a whopping 2 initiative so all players can act first
_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 19+6/24+6, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe*  +7 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail*, (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Rage)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 20, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (4/8 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack

Turning back towards the coffins, Oghash sees the dead rising and seems to go insane with rage! "*I wanna bathe in the meat chunks! Grahh!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move to flank, if possible. Rolls do *NOT* include a flanking bonus - please apply them if it's possible.

Greataxe (w/Power Attack): (1d20+7)[*26*] to hit,(1d20+7)[*24*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*21*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*38*] critical strike damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari gets to work immediately, having largely expected something like this.  He blinks and scowls in confusion at Oghash's _unusual_ outburst, before laying into the nearest zombies with flowing, sweeping strikes of his blade.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 1*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 18/18, *Speed* 20
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 21 ****, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Unarmed Strike*  +5 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +5 (1d8+4, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +6/+6 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter, Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 

If needed, Stvari will 5-foot step to be in reach of two enemies.  In either case, he'll use flurry of trips to hopefully drop both:
(1d20+6)[*9*] attempt 1
(1d20+6)[*13*] attempt 2

If they move action to rise (prompting AoO):
(1d20+5)[*14*] attack
(1d20+5)[*24*] CC (24+, x2)
(1d8+6)[*11*] damage (using blade 2-handed)
(1d8+6)[*11*] crit bonus

----------


## Athaleon

Salem stepped back from the nearest zombie and shot it frantically, hoping a solid shot through the head could put them down.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Damage: (1d8+1)[*9*]

Attack: (1d20+6)[*22*]
Damage: (1d8+1)[*6*]

----------


## Bansheexero

Using what little light Salem's spell provides, Sarris eyes up an undead target and charges towards it, putting as much oomph behind his swing as possible as he brings his blade down upon it.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Charge attack power attack against nearby visible undead.

Attack roll (1d20+9)[*11*]
Crit? (19-20/x2) (1d20+9)[*21*]
Damage (1d10+9)[*10*] slashing
If crit, add (1d10+9)[*15*] slashing damage

----------


## DrK

In a flurry of chopping and stabbing the villains surge into the room and the 6 coffins within. Oghash reaches the first one and chops down mightily, the axe cleaving through both undead and the coffin itself smashing into a death once more! The one rising beyond Oghash lurches to its feet, before a pair of arrows embed themselves in it, one barely sems to slow it down, the second shattering bone in its arm as it larches and throws itself at Oghash! Sarris and Stavri split the other way, Stavri smashing one of them to the ground before chopping its right arm as it rises! Depite that it lunges forward with chipped broken teeth. Sarris likewise catches the prone zombie unawares and slashes a great wound in it, though  not enough to fell it as it crawls from the coffin seeking to gnaw on his legs. 

The furthest ones leap from their coffins and lumber forward to engage Sarris and Oghas as well!

*Spoiler: Zombies*
Show


1= Dead
2 = hit by two arrows, moves to attack Oghash (1d20+5)[*17*] Dam (1d6+3)[*9*]
3 = takes AoO from Stavri and then attacks him (1d20+5)[*20*] Dam (1d6+3)[*5*]
4 = takes hit from Sarris and attacks him back (1d20+5)[*11*] Dam (1d6+3)[*7*]
5 = runs in form the back of the room to Sarris
6 = runs in from the back of the room to Oghash

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 10+6/24+6, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe*  +7 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail*, (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Rage)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 20, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (4/8 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack

Turning to the zombie attacking her Oghash screams, "*Gone are the days of the gods and mercy is far away! We are in the second act of the three-part GORE play, AND I WILL WIN BEST SUPPORTING ACTRESS!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move to flank, if possible. Rolls do *NOT* include a flanking bonus - please apply them if it's possible.

Greataxe (w/Power Attack): (1d20+7)[*23*] to hit, (1d20+7)[*23*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*24*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*37*] critical strike damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari grunts as he takes the impact, utterly unprepared for the ferocity of the blow.  "Quite enough, thanks," he mutters, as he redoubles his efforts to put them down and keep them that way.  He blinks, confused by Oghash, but tries to focus on the task at hand.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 2*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/18, *Speed* 20
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 21 ****, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Unarmed Strike*  +5 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +5 (1d8+4, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +6/+6 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter, Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 

Same thing.  5-foot step to be in reach of two enemies.  It occurs to me, if these are standard zombies, I think they're perpetually staggered, and can't make a move and standard action in the same round?  I may be mixing my metaphors...
(1d20+6)[*15*] attempt 1
(1d20+6)[*11*] attempt 2

If they move action to rise (prompting AoO):
(1d20+5)[*17*] attack
(1d20+5)[*15*] CC (24+, x2)
(1d8+6)[*9*] damage (using blade 2-handed)
(1d8+6)[*8*] crit bonus

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris lets out a grunt as the undead lands a heavy blow. Gritting his teeth, he lashes out with his blade.

*Spoiler*
Show

Power Attack roll (1d20+7)[*26*]
Crit? (19-20/x2) (1d20+7)[*13*]
Damage (1d10+9)[*12*] slashing
If crit, add (1d10+9)[*19*] slashing damage

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi watched impassively as the others rushed in to wage violence against the undead.  He was as not fond of engaging in such physical activity.  Unfortunately, what spells he had memorized were unsuited to this challenge ... and he theorized they would need the enlarging spell elsewhere before this day was through. So instead he thought to offer advice ... until Oghash shouted out something regarding being an actress.

Staring at her for a moment, the wizard shook his head, commenting.  Ah ... yes.  Certainly we have only begun this performance of blood and pain, where we will raze both borders and lands.  However, I do not think you will find these soulless automatons connoisseurs of your ravings, theatrical though they may be.  Perhaps another refrain with your ax ... 
_OOC - Keeping the lights going_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Athaleon

Salem kept shooting at the nearest targets, too caught up in the frenzy of close combat in dim light to do much else.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack: (1d20+8)[*13*]
Damage: (1d8+1)[*7*]

Attack: (1d20+8)[*21*]
Damage: (1d8+1)[*2*]

----------


## DrK

Viscera and gore spill out as the zombies are set upon by the savagery of the anti-heroes attacks. Even as Oghash is assailed by two of the creatures she swings in rage and her blade neatly bisescts one of the creatures spewing salt rotted organs in a wide arc! On the other side of the room Stavri avoids the clumsy blow before tripping the one fighting him and as it rises drives the blade into its skull destroying whatever source of magic animated it.  Beside the dwarf Sarris spins, his blade a graceful arc s he critically strikes the zombie and hews off its right arm and most of its skull and drops it in a quiet thump of wet flesh hitting the floor. Behind the others Salem and Ahkmathi  keep to the back behind the spiky steel wall of the others, Salem firing arrows into them, although ones seems to sink into flesh delaing little damage. 

Uncaring of their fellows chopped into chum around them the two remaining zombies continue to swing heavy fists at SArris and Oghash, whilst Svarti and Ahkmathi hear from the western door a faint shout, the tone in cultured upper class accent, *"By Mitra who is there, release me from this prison or by the Gods I will have my vengeance!"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



1= Dead
2 = dead
3 = dead
4 = dead
5 =  takes a pair of arrows, attack Sarris (1d20+5)[*23*] dam (1d6+3)[*5*]
6 =  attacks Oghash (1d20+5)[*22*] dam (1d6+3)[*7*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 3+6/24+6, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe*  +7 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail*, (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Rage)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 20, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (6/8 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack

"*OW! DIE AGAIN, UGLY!*" screams Oghash as she turns to strike at the zombie that slammed her. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Oghash will need some more healing, very soon. When her bloodrage ends she will be at 3 HPs...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move to flank, if possible. Rolls do *NOT* include a flanking bonus - please apply them if it's possible.

Greataxe (w/Power Attack): (1d20+7)[*25*] to hit, (1d20+7)[*14*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*24*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*40*] critical strike damage

----------


## Bansheexero

"Accursed things should have stayed dead!" Sarris yells as he swings his blade with reckless abandon.

*Spoiler*
Show

 Power Attack (1d20+7)[*10*]
Crit? (19-20/x2) (1d20+7)[*25*]
Damage (1d10+9)[*12*] slashing
If crit, add (1d10+9)[*18*] slashing damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Satisfaction replaces pain as Stvari's blade cleaves the head of the risen dead.  "More like it!" he cheers as he turns his blade to the next nearest.  Striding to aid Sarris, he sets himself up to flank with the swordsman, and lashes out once more with his own blade.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 3*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/18, *Speed* 20
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 21 ****, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Unarmed Strike*  +5 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +5 (1d8+4, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +6/+6 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter, Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 

Assuming it takes a full move action to flank:

attack the zombie: (1d20+7)[*24*] 
(1d20+7)[*17*] crit confirmation (26, x2)
(1d8+6)[*13*] damage
(1d8+6)[*11*] crit bonus

----------


## Athaleon

Salem growled as he noted his arrows' lack of effect, and switched to his longsword to slash at the zombies while they were busy attacking Sarris

*Spoiler*
Show


Draw longsword (keeping bow in off hand), move to flanking if possible, and attack.

Attack: [Roll]1d20+4[roll] with flanking
Damage: (1d8+1)[*4*] slashing

----------


## DrK

The battle ends rapidly as the last two zombies are dismembered by Oghash and the rest of the villians... The room quietens down as he zombies twitch and flap slightly, or at least the chunks of them. Even as the room quietens you can hear the cultured voice bellowing out from the next room. *"You, vagabounds, I am a knight of Mitra, release me now or you will suffer my wrath!....*

From the room to the east you hear only silence.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi gave a slow clap of approval once the undead were felled ... again.  Loudly, he proclaimed, *Well done, mighty warriors - we may yet cleanse this place of cunning traps and dark twists!  Now let us see what else this devious maze holds for us.*

Stepping closer, he murmured to the group, _In case we have a real Mitran as a guest, we may be able to trick him._   He called upon one of his basic cantrips to check for signs of magic in the room, as well as next door where the voice called out.  He peered above the door to see if there was a lesson listed, perhaps to gain insight into what lie ahead.
_OOC - Looking about, checking for items of worth and looking for clues about the voice next door._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Graaaahhh, aaaahhh...*ugh, my head..." groans Oghash as her rage subsides and she kneels to catch her breath. "Oh, that one _hurt_," she mutters as she kicks one of the zombies that hit her. "Any more magical healing to offer? Maybe that knight can..." she growls subliminally in the direction of the closed door. "Shall we ask? Maybe use these circlets to look more...presentable?"

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris clutches his side as he fiddles around and procures a potion he had requested earlier from his hosts. He uncorks it and quaffs the liquid down, allowing its restorative abilities to take effect.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Potion of CLW heals (1d8+1)[*2*]
Edit - Sigh, minimal healing

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari snorts appreciatively as the last zombie falls.  He shrugs at Oghash, unable to help her.  Turning to the Elf, Stvari smiles wickedly.  "Oy, who's there?" he calls, as he begins to fiddle with the latch to the door leading to the voice.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi shrugged at the ideas.  _Lets hope hes just a normal knight, and not one of the holy warriors.  We shall be found out quickly, otherwise_

The Wizard stepped back, calling upon his circlet to display a scholarly looking human, with fitted robes and a carefully manicured beard.  He waited to see what happened.
_OOC - Looking about, checking for items of worth and looking for clues about the voice next door.  Also using detect magic in the room and next door (i.e., the knights room)_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +12; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon/History +10; Geo/Eng/Nob +10; Spellcraft +9
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Athaleon

Salem retrieved his bow and nocked an arrow, and followed the others' lead in disguising himself. He chose the appearance of a different man, still human and of an age and bearing to match his real voice, along with the uniform of a simple Talingarde foot soldier.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash watches her allies shift their appearances at her suggestion, smiles (a frightening site to say the least), and does the same. After taking on the appearance of a significantly wounded human warrior-woman she nods stoically and whispers, "I'll let one of you do the talking..." Then she takes up a positions to the side of the door and starts cleaning her ax carefully, keeping it handy but trying to look the part of a cooperative, if violently-inclined, mercenary.

----------


## DrK

Pulling open the door you see a simple room beyond. Again its ~30ft square but there is a simple bed, a chamber pot and small table with a pair of cheap wooden chairs and a half eaten meal. Inside the room standing opposite the door is a towering man in battered plate, a long flowing cloak down his shoulders marked with the eagle of the Mitran church. Around his neck is a beautiful wrought sapphire and gold necklace, clearly the one you were looking for! The man you all recognise, Sir Balin! A proud Knight of Alerion and one that had a hand in seeing several of you captured. 



Clutching his sword he looks at you all in your disguies, *"Who are you? How did you get here? Are you here to resuce me?"*

----------


## Bansheexero

Also activating his disguise, Sarris allows his wounds to remain mostly visible. "It took us a while, and we had to cut through a few guards, but we found you."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Bluff (1d20+7)[*13*]

----------


## Athaleon

"We've not seen the last of their guards, by Mitra we've not." Salem feigned nervous concern for their flanks and kept a mock-careful eye back the way they came.

*Spoiler*
Show


Aiding the Bluff check: (1d20-1)[*13*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash tries to stay still, watching her allies for a cue that might suggest she needs to lash out with extreme violence, but content to remain quiet until then...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I am not sure if this would be a Stealth check (1d20-1)[*0*] or just showing that she intends to attack in a surprise round (Initiative? (1d20+3)[*8*]). EIther way, she will *NOT* start a fight unless either one of the other party members makes it clear she should or the knight attacks first...

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari stays near the back of the group, silently (for perhaps the first time in his adult life).

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Gonna at least give you guys a chance to bluff him before I just walk up and try to hit him with a sword and all.

----------


## DrK

As Sarris and Salem both speak in their disguises Sir Balin's eyes narrow, sword lifting. *"Who are you, speak true or face my wrath. I have been bound and captured here by those who would would worship the fallen evil. I will not be deceived any further."* Muscles tensed he is clearly highly suspicious and ready for attack.

*"Tell me of where we are held captive and how you came to be here."*

----------


## Bansheexero

Impatient and worn from the previous trials, Sarris puts his hand on his blade, ready to attack, advancing towards Sir Baking.

*Spoiler*
Show

Rolled initiative in OoC *17*. Will use Fooldhardy Rush if necessary to close any gap, so that I can challenge and use iaijutsu strike on my action.

----------


## DrK

As the silence stretches, the disguised servants of Asmodeus all eyeing each other nervously the young Knight of Alerion finally snaps, and shouts. *"You do not bear the blessings of Mitra, I can smell the stench of evil upon you...."* Even as he begins to flick up his sword to strike Sarris and Svarti are faster still!


_OOC
He goes to attack, but Sarris and Svatri win the initiative

Sarris/Svarti
THe young knight
Rest of "team evil"

_

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari, for only a moment, appears genuinely confused.  "I bathed just last night!" he insists, bringing his own blade to bear.  After a moment, the ugly Dwarf smirks.  "Must be smellin' the elf."


*Spoiler: Stvari, round 1*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/18, *Speed* 20
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 21 ****, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Unarmed Strike*  +5 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +5 (1d8+4, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +6/+6 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter, Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 

Two maneuver attempts with the temple sword, starting with trip:
(1d20+6)[*14*]
(1d20+6)[*22*]

I can't actually replace one with a normal attack, but if the first attempt succeeds, I'll use dirty trick to sicken with the second.

----------


## Bansheexero

In a swift motion, Sarris draws and slices faster than the eye can see, aiming to cut down the knight.

*Spoiler*
Show

Challenge, Iaijutsu strike, should be in striking range from Foolhardy Rush.

Attack roll (1d20+9)[*24*]
Crit? (1d20+9)[*26*]
Damage (1d10+9)[*13*] slashing and (1d6)[*3*] precision damage
If crit, add [/roll]1d10+9[/roll] slashing damage.

----------


## Athaleon

Salem dropped his pretense when the others did, uttering a vile curse in Infernalone of the first words he learned in that tongue and by far the one he used most oftenas he raised his bow to shoot down the knight.


*Spoiler*
Show


Using Fervor to cast Divine Favor on himself as a Swift Action, then using Rapid Shot.

Attack: (1d20+8)[*12*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*7*]

Attack: (1d20+8)[*13*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*4*]

----------


## DrK

Stavri and Sarris are quick to act in unison as Sir Balin moves to attack, both switching to surround the hapless confused knight! Stavri lashes out Balin's heavy greave armoured legs, the first sweep thunking off the knights shins before the second sends him sprawling to the ground, as if he'd been waiting for the opportunity Sarris is there, blade whispering out his sheath at his waist and Only Balin's heavy steel gorget stops the blade from taking off his head, instead it cleaves into his chest leaving a jagged blood slash between two of the steel plates.

Balin grunts, *"Swine, Mitra protect me!"* he bellows as he rolls over, shield aloft and swings his sword clumslily seeking to cleave into both Sarris and Stavri before lumbering to his feet relying on the shield to protect him from the worst f the damage.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


He is tripped, then hit by Sarris

CLEAVE vs Sarris and Stavri (inc. penalty to attack from prone)
Vs Stavri (1d20+7)[*8*] dam (1d8+7)[*12*]
Vs Sarris (1d20+7)[*11*] dam (1d8+7)[*15*]

Then stan up drawing AoO from sarris and Stavri



 

_OOC
Stavri and Sarris get AoO, all the party actr and I'll sort the order out for the end of Round 1 and the start of Round 2
_

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari grunts, grinning sourly.  "Don' think she kin hear ya, lad."  His blade lashes out again and again, harrying the fallen knight even as he attempts to rise.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 2*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/18, *Speed* 20
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 21 ****, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Unarmed Strike*  +5 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +5 (1d8+4, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +6/+6 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter, Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 

AOO: (1d20+5)[*19*] temple sword
(1d20+5)[*25*] CC (24+, x2)
(1d8+6)[*10*] damage (used two-handed)
(1d8+6)[*13*] crit bonus

Two maneuver attempts with the temple sword again, starting with trip:
(1d20+6)[*15*]
(1d20+6)[*19*]

I can't actually replace one with a normal attack, but if the first attempt succeeds, I'll use dirty trick to sicken with the second.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 3+6/24+6, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 13, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 12, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe*  +7 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail*, (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Rage)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 20, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (7/8 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack
Charge

"*TIME TO START THE KILLING!*" Oghash roars as she charges the knight with murder in her mad eyes! Her many wounds look no better than before, but from her approach one could assume she means to end the fight before additional wounds will matter...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Charge and flank, if possible. Rolls do *NOT* include a flanking bonus - please apply them if it's possible.

Greataxe (w/Power Attack and Charge): (1d20+9)[*27*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*24*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*23*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*37*] critical strike damage

----------


## Bansheexero

Easily dodging the Knight's clumsy swing, Sarris uses the opportunity to swing downward at him, hoping to put him down permanently.

*Spoiler: Attack of Opportunity*
Show

Not sure if it will matter, but I am assuming this is against Flat-footed AC, since he is standing up from prone.

Attack roll (1d20+9)[*25*]
Crit? (1d20+9)[*12*]
Damage (1d10+9)[*14*] slashing
If crit, add (1d10+9)[*19*] slashing damage

----------


## DrK

The savagery of Svarti, Oghash and Sarris is too much for the hapless Sir Balin, even as he lashes out with the heavy cleaving blade from the ground he tries to struggle to his feet once more, even as he does so Sarrisa nd Svarti both slash at him despite the heavy plate both landing savage blows that leave blood dripping and poolingon the floor. Sir Balin's face pales as blood pours from his wounds, but he steps back ready for to face them once more.

The savage roar from behind terrifies him tough as he looks up as Oghash charges, the massive orc warrior hewing at him with the axe as large as he, the shield is smashed out of the way before the axe buries itself in his un-helmed head and with his skull caved in his mangled body is smashed to the ground!

_Both AoO hit sadly (i shouldn't have gone for the cleave! which leaves him on 8 hps before Oghash's attack!_

As his body cools on the ground you are able to take a moment and look around the room and see the small wooden bed, a tray of half eaten food and a chamber pot and wash pot. You realise that the Cardinal must have kept the man penned up here awaiting your arrival. A sign of twisted humour or a sign of dark genius who plans far ahead!  You also can see around Balin's neck the heavy silver and sapphire holy symbol of Mitra that you realise must be the one you were sent to retrieve. 

_
Also present is a MW longsword, A blue cloak of resistance +1, MW full plate
_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a yank that is a bit more violent than necessary, Oghash pulls her axe free of the late-knight's head with a satisfied grin. "Ah, that feels good," she grunts, huffing as she catches her breath again. "Balin was a right bastard - he's one of the two I blame for going to Branderscar..." the half-orc looks at Stvari with open dislike as she cleans the worst of the grime off her blade. "That sword looks sharp, but I think I want his calves more. They'll make nice steaks tonight. Think the Master will allow that?"

With an tired-sounding sigh, Oghash sits down on the bed, staring at the others intently. With several bad wounds, the berserker looks to be done for the day, violence-wise, but seems remarkably comfortable with her companions, showing very little of the distrust and surly attitude she had before. The only one she seems to watch more closely is Stvari, though perhaps that is just because of their history...

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari looks down at the broken form lying in a pool of its own blood.  "Dunno how he got ya down here, but you shoulda fought harder then."  He shrugs, turning away and catches Oghash' glare.  A snort of amusement escapes his broad nose.  ""Told ya, they paid _really_ well.  Kinda starting to figure why, truth be told.  He offers her a nod of appreciation and a slightly amused grimace as the hulking woman reclaims her blade.  

Without much ado, he reaches down and snatches the amulet from the slain man's neck.  "He's been here a while," Stvari mutters.  "If that's not encouragement to stay on Thorn's good side, I don't know what is.  Let's take this back up and be done with it."

----------


## DrK

Stripping the body down you wearily head back the way you came in, past the myriad rooms with various traps and deceptions. It does make you wonder at the power and resources of the Cardinal to have such a complex hidden in his gardens under the very nose of the Mitran church, clearly he's blessed by the Dark Lord Asmodeous to be able to keep such things secret!
Returning to the surface you see the _charming_ Tiadora has departed but one of the slaves nods dumbly at seeing the holy symbol clutched in the dwarf's meaty hand. 
*"Come, the master awaits"* the servant mutters, voice flat nd emotionless matching the servant's dead eyes.

Leading you back into the hose, heedless of the blood and filth you are trekking in you are led to the study where once more the bald man dressed in red and black finery emblazoned brazenly with the symbols of the Lord of the Nine welcomes you.  Adrastus sits in his study seeming almost as he has moved not an inch from where he gave you your orders at  dusk yesterday. *Youve returned.*

Gesturing for the symbol the high priest holds the trinket and pauses as if in deep contemplation. He watches the holy symbol glitter in the light. *A pretty enough thing, eh?* he muses. This is a holy symbol of Mitra in particular the sort favored by the Knights of the Alerion. Perhaps you already knew that." His face curls into a near snarl as he stares at the gleaming mithral symbol, *Remember this symbol. This is the mark of those who destroyed our faith and sought to banish all trace of the worship of our Father from these shores. These, my friends, are your enemies.*

He tosses the holy symbol back to Stavri and waves carelessly. * Keep it. It may aid you in disguising yourself.* Then he clicks a finger and another dead eyed servant appears this time with trays of deep red wine, He smiles. *You have done well. Escaping from Branderscar, slaughtering Sir Balin  yes, you are worthy. Now, let us complete your training*

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari catches the symbol with surprising dexterity- perhaps especially for a Dwarf.  "Aye," he grunts, his wide, ugly face beginning to spread into an odd grin.  He nods a head towards the servant.  "What's in the bottles?"

----------


## Bansheexero

Wiping off some of the gore and blood from his armor, Sarris chimes in, "Maybe next time I could get something to help see in that accursed darkness. My dumb human eyes are not as well adapted as my more exotic compatriots. Using lights serves to give away position, and I'd rather not make myself an immediate target."

----------


## DrK

The Cardinal eyes the dwarf and shrugs, pouring a glass of the wine and taking a long sip. "Merely a fine vintage Master dwarf. One from the southern sunny counties I believe. I am not a monster, I enjoy the niceties of life as much as any." As Sarris mutters about the darkness Thorn sneers, "You must overcome your weakness. Master your strength. These are things that Tiadora will teach over the coming weeks. You have the power to be my 9th knot, my glorious Nessian's, and I have a mission of vital importance for you but you must first prepare. You must train, you must master your skills and only then will you be ready for what I have planned. But..." he raises a glass, "What I have planned will see the Mitran's and the Knights of Alerion fall in fire and blood till the continent drowns in it."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash stands up from the bed and follows the others out, dragging the body of the dead knight to the servants at the entrance of the dungeon. "Have someone cut his calves off and prepare them as steaks - cooked rare, with lots of spices - for my dinner. Understand?" she orders the dominated servants nearby before continuing to an audience with Cardinal Thorne. Once there she lowers her eyes submissively until recognized and then silently listens as their success and upcoming training are discussed.

At the description of "dumb human eyes" she glares angrily at Sarris, unwilling to mention her own, un-orcish limitations. She doesn't speak up, but instead nods and grins viciously at the Cardinal's description of the fall of Mitra and the Knights. "May it be as you command, Great One!" she says with enthusiasm before they are dismissed.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I assume that healing will be administered and the additional training will happen behind the scenes? Do you need much more posted in character?

----------


## DrK

The Cardinal grins, especially at Oghash's mute acceptance of his authority. Then he nods, "Enjoy your well earned rest this night," and a second more chilling "Your leg of knight is ready Oghash, my servants shall prepare it for you as best they can." 

You rest for the night, feasting on Knight of Alerion, drinking the wine and in the morning Tiadora welcomes you. "Your training will begin. You have the right clay and now you shall be moulded into weapons ready to strike against the sun of Mitra."  She smiles a cruel smile and then begins laying out what will be occupying your time. The lessons begin soon after as you begin your training, learning new weapons, being taught the noble houses of Alerion and the ways of he book of Nessus.... _training montage_

Its a long 6 weeks and you end each day exhausted, both from the mental exertion and the physical activity before you finally get the news that the Cardinal has returned to the Manse and is ready to see you. He demands your presence this evening

----------


## Athaleon

Once Sir Balin had succumbed to the group's onslaught, Salem gave him a swift, savage kick to the head to ensure he was dead. Then another, for spite. Then he spat on the fallen knight's face.

"'s what you get for sticking your nose where it don't belong. Should've stayed in your cushy southern courts, you ****."

============

When they were brought before the Cardinal for congratulations, Salem allowed himself a small but genuine smile. "We're honored by your trust, lord. May we earn the power to crush these fools."

----------


## DrK

After six long weeks Tiador bids you to come and meet your Master Cardinal Thorn and has fine clothes in dark blacks and reds laid out for you. Heading down she leads you not into the study but into the dining room where surrounded by the bookshelves of ancient tomes a feasting table has been piled high for you all. The Cardinal Adratus Thorn at one end and Tiadora in diaphanous silks taking a seat at the other.  As you enter the Cardinal stands and motions for you to take your drinks. "Come, let us seal the forging of the Nessian knot with blood and fire!"

At his words he beckons one of the servants forwards and the hapless young man kneels down in front of the fireplace in the centre of the fine woolen rug that Akmathi notices bears a silver filigree woven pattern in the shape of the Asmodean star and the boy kneels in the centre. The Cardinal begins intoning words of power and beside the servant the air seems to ripple before with a savage screaming of souls a creature of nightmares, a barbed devil, a manlike creature studded with spikes all over its green scaled back leaps out and falls upon the servant ripping into the man who falls without a sound bar the tearing of flesh and crunching of tooth on bone. 

Tiadora approaches the edge of the symbol that shimmers now with power and suddenly stabs forward with a silver athame, the tip devil roaring in shock as the tip tears into and is coated devils blood that sizzles. Seconds later Thorn utters a single word of power and the bearded devil is sucked back through the portal leaving only the smell of brimstone and slaughter behind. Tiadora, wordlessly scoops some of the blood into a chalice and mixes in the devil's viscera before approaching each of you. She grins as she then adorns your forehead with the mixture that burns slightly. As she does so the Cardinal follows and offers a strangely personal embrace to each of you and a what seems like a blessing as he touches lips to your foreheads. *"Behold"* his voice speaks out, echoing around the room, *"My Nessian knot is forged..."*


As the ceremony ends and he waves you to eat. Great platters of cooked meat, and a leg of very rare servant for Oghash the Cardinal nods to the window where in the dim twighlight you can see what looks like a longship, a dragon's fearsome face carved on its prow just morning on the river close to the mansion grounds. *Excellent timing. I can now tell you of the first steps in our great plan to bring down the continent. "*
Taking a  sip of wine he waves a hand and a shimmering floating image of the map of Talingrade appears, the vision focusing on the northern border where the Watch Wall defends the northern kingdowm from the savage lands of the far north where the beastmen, the orc and the giant lair.

*Training is at an end. You have proven yourself worthy. Now, it is time for you to use that training and take on your first mission. Your mission is war, my children. You will bring war to Talingarde.  You have two objectives.
First, you will see a shipment of munitions delivered to a bugbear chieftain named Sakkarot Fire-Axe. He makes his camp on the northern coast of Lake Tarik beyond the Watch Wall. With this shipment, the Fire-Axe will have resources enough to unite the barbarous humanoid tribes of the north and light the fire of war.*

He pauses to gesture at the newly arrived longship.  *Sitting on the dock as we speak is the longship Frosthamar captained by Kargeld Odenkirk. Tomorrow when the ship is resupplied it will be your transport. The captain is a ruthless mercenary and not to be trusted. He knows nothing of the specifics of our mission and you should keep it that way. He knows he is smuggling cargo to the north beyond the Watch Wall. That is all he need know. Once the cargo is safely delivered, he will take you just south across the lake under cover of darkness and land you near the town of Aldencross. There our contract with Captain Odenkirk will be concluded.
*

*It is shame how greedy he has proven. I had hoped to let the captain serve me again but it seems he is too much of a liability. Kill him. Kill his crew. Burn his ship and leave no survivors. It is crucial that no one suspects our involvement and that loose ends are taken care of. Be sure to reclaim the coin I gave him. Best not to be wasteful. That done, you will begin your second task. We will do more still to aid our ally the Fire-axe. The bugbears are mighty warriors but poor siege engineers. You will infiltrate the tower Balentyne, keystone of the Watch Wall, kill its commander and open the gate for Sakkarots horde. Once the shaggy monstrosities pierce the Watch Wall, the bugbears will pillage and lay waste to the townships of the north and the local garrisons will have no choice but to meet the Fire-Axe in the open field. Sakkarot is the most brilliant, gifted and murderous bugbear of his generation. I expect these battles will go poorly for the knights and yeoman of fair Talingarde*.

*Do all of this and then when your task is done, break this clay seal.*   He hands them a delicately carved clay seal adorned with a tangled knot of thorns surrounding the holy symbol of Asmodeus.* I will have more instructions then. Succeed and I will see you rewarded handsomely. Fail or betray me and you will pray for the comfort of Hell before I am done with you. The mission you start upon today is a holy mission. The people of Talingarde think they have seen the last of the mighty Asmodeus. Soon enough we will remind them that there is no escaping the grasp of Hell. Let us toast our success.* 

He pours one glass of deep red wine for each of you  and then finally pours one for himself. He raises the glass and offers a toast.
*To war.
*

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

*Back in the Test*

Ahkmathi watched smugly as the others tried and failed to convince Balin about their relative innocence.  Fortunately, the charade ended in violence as it was destined to, and in a whirlwind of blades and shouts, the holy knight was felled by the combined martial prowess of his companions.  The elf nodded to himself, impressed by how well they worked together, but also watching for signs of weakness for future exploitation.

_Nearly mindless rage, driven by base desires ... easily manipulated?  Reliance on the bow, but what about something up close?  Ah, clever use of his low center of gravity, but can he trip a wolf or a snake?  And that one, always impatient and wanting faster results ... it will be your downfall..._

He did smile upon seeing Stvari reach down and hold up the necklace they clearly had been sent to fetch.  He nodded his head to the others and gave a wave of his arm that said, After you.

*Training and the next mission*

For the six weeks of training, Ahkmathi focused on improving his mind and the power he commanded, uncovering new arcane secrets previously outside his grasp.  He even captured some of that power on vellum for future usage.  After the six weeks, he felt more confident and powerful than ever before.  

When they were called to the Cardinal to cement their pact and earn of their next task, Ahkmathi watched everything closely.  Perhaps he would be in charge of a knot one day, and might need to perform similar rituals.  He almost smiled at the nearly invisible symbol on the rug, all the while mentally cataloging the ceremony itself.  At the end, he simply nodded his understanding and bowed his head and raised his own glass in acceptance of the task.  To war ... and more.
_OOC - Arcana - (1d20+13)[18], Spellcraft - (1d20+10)[16], Religion - (1d20+12)[32] to understand the ritual and what the pact meant for practical purposes._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/3+1/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

For weeks, Stvari sparred with all manner of servant and monster.  The first time a devil was summoned to meet him on the training field, it was more than a little shock.  Without Tiadora's timely intervention, he surely would have been slain on the mat, but in the aftermath he learned that that was a lesson in itself.  "Stop being lazy, you fool," she spat.  "You are not safe, here.  This is not to be comfortable.  Next time, I will let the devil rip your throat open if you're fool enough to allow it."  Ashamed for the first time in recent memory, Stvari's eyes fell to the floor.  "Yes, mistress.  Of course.  It won't 'appen agin." 

A few days later, the devil was summoned _behind_ him, on his way in to the training chamber.  Stvari had long since learned to not trust Tiadora or the others in the house, and was dodging before its feet hit the ground.  Much like most of his other challenges, once the Dwarf had the chance to set the flow of combat, he took full advantage of his expertise and his opponent's precarious position.  A savage kick to the throat crushed the creature's windpipe and sent it back from whence it was summoned.  "That was a b**chy move, mistress."  Tiadora stepped out from hiding, and raised an eyebrow at his indiscretion.  "Whatever made you think I wasn't a b**ch?" she asked, with a dangerous smirk.  Stvari returned the smirk.  "Fair, that."

Stvari's eyebrows climb northwards at the opulence of the dining room.  After a moment, he masters himself, unsure why he expected any different.  He glances around the room and smiles wickedly at Ahkmathi.  "You're too easy to read, Elf.  Whada ya see?"  He smirks knowingly at the sudden display of violence, having nearly been on the receiving end himself several times over the last few weeks.  

He watches in dutiful (and wise) silence, as Thorn performs the ritual sealing and lines out the first steps of his plan.  As the instructions are laid out, Stvari smiles wider and wider in expectation.  He steps forward to accept the clay seal, holding it gently like a favored prize.  "Aye, master," he nods- more like a bow.  "We won't fail ya."

The Dwarf drains his wine greedily in one long pull.  "To war!"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash enjoys her meals over the next several weeks, though perhaps not as much as the first after murdering Sir Balin. It seems that the broken-spirits of the servants do not lend to as flavorful meals...at least that's the impression she gives the others.

Her training is spent in a combination of ferocious battle, during which she lashes out with only barely contained rage as she struggles against the mental assault of Tiadora's spells, and intense study of the Infernal tongue. 

*Spoiler: Infernal*
Show

"Mistress Tiadora, I still do not like your magic, but thanks to your efforts I will better serve our master, Asmodeus, and his chosen servant, the Great One. The Lord of the Ninth still confuses me, though. You say that his Law is absolute...but I don't understand that strictness. My strength is from my rage, and I do not wish to cage it - or allow it to be caged. Is this still the will of the Prince of Hell?"

Though not yet studying religion, so much as attempting to speak the language, the half-orc seems committed to better understanding both. She clearly struggles against Tiadora's magic more when calm and not raging - something that seems to make her confident and smile with feral hunger.

Visibly flinching from the powerful magic wielded during their anointment ceremony, Oghash stands a little taller upon the pronouncement of Cardinal Thorn. She watches and listens closely to his directions, smiling at the various murders he orders. When he mentions the greed of Captain Odenkirk she seems confused, but waits to voice her question until after the toast. "Does not 'greed' and ambition please Asmodeus? Why would Captain Odenkirk's be against the Dark Prince's will? I don't understand...And is the bugbear Sakkarot one of us? One of the faithful damned?"

----------


## DrK

_In Training_




> Her training is spent in a combination of ferocious battle, during which she lashes out with only barely contained rage as she struggles against the mental assault of Tiadora's spells, and intense study of the Infernal tongue. 
> 
> "Mistress Tiadora, I still do not like your magic, but thanks to your efforts I will better serve our master, Asmodeus, and his chosen servant, the Great One. The Lord of the Ninth still confuses me, though. You say that his Law is absolute...but I don't understand that strictness. My strength is from my rage, and I do not wish to cage it - or allow it to be caged. Is this still the will of the Prince of Hell?"
> Though not yet studying religion, so much as attempting to speak the language, the half-orc seems committed to better understanding both. She clearly struggles against Tiadora's magic more when calm and not raging - something that seems to make her confident and smile with feral hunger.


Tiadora grinned with a savage grin and shook here. "Our Great master does not control our whims, only channel the direction. Use your rage, but only to further his glories, unleash your rage on those who would be his enemies."  She pauses, delicate fingers peeling some strange exotic looking blood red fruit before she slowy eats it with relish. *"All is permissible in the servants of the Lord of the Nine, nothing is denied his true servants. Seek to glory him in all you do and he will reward you. Do not break his laws and you shall rise far and high and know naught but power and excess."* 

_At the Feast_




> Visibly flinching from the powerful magic wielded during their anointment ceremony, Oghash stands a little taller upon the pronouncement of Cardinal Thorn. She watches and listens closely to his directions, smiling at the various murders he orders. When he mentions the greed of Captain Odenkirk she seems confused, but waits to voice her question until after the toast. "Does not 'greed' and ambition please Asmodeus? Why would Captain Odenkirk's be against the Dark Prince's will? I don't understand...And is the bugbear Sakkarot one of us? One of the faithful damned?"


*"The Captain craves gold but would not offer his fealty. His gold lust is for himself only. His lust for power will not bring down Mitran faith. He is no friend to the Dark Prince, he does not even know that is our true master as he fears our Lord Asmodeus."*, the Cardinal seems angry about the Captain, and its clear he views the Captain as a tool. As for the bugbear, there is a hint of a smile, "Sakarot is one of us truly. He is of the Avernian knot, you will remember your oaths and that he is on the same path and mission as you. He is crucial to the plans. He has the strength of will and the tactical accumen to bring fire and steel to the north reaches of Talingrade"

As he dines on the fine fayre, some of it you realise as you size up the delectable platter of ribs is likely Sir Balin himself! the Cardinal looks at you happily. *"You have done well and I'm sure you will bring down Castle Balntyne, but I give you these."* and he hands Ahkmathi a pair of clay tablets with the Asmodean sigil on them, *"Break one when you stand in the burning ruins of the Tower with the Lord COmmanders head at your feet. Then Tiadora will reward you. A second in case of direst emergency, but if you abuse our privilege I leave you in Tiadora's tender mercies..."* the tone of voice and the woman's smile suggest that there is little mercy there. 

*"Have a care at the keep. Balentyne has stood and defended the gorge and the Watch Wall for many years. Lord Havelyn is a wise Lord Captain and he has many soliders. Guile and and cunning not just brute strength will be needed from you."*  He strokes the long beard, *"There is  small town, Aldencross that supports the Castle. Start there and you plan your moves accordingly after the Captain drops you off after delivering the weapons."*


_anything else you guys want to do or happy to move onto the voyage?_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> _In Training_


Oghash listens closely to Tiadora's teachings, both in respect to how best to use her barely-pent-up fury and the religious aspects. The half-orc seems to be both intense and clearly respectful of the other woman, looking her eye-to-eye when receiving instruction, and bowing her head in deference to corrections. 

*Spoiler: Infernal*
Show

"I will do as you say and work to glory Asmodeus above all others. Please continue to guide me - I will listen and try to learn the lessons well..."




> _At the Feast_


For a moment Oghash seems confused, as if the Cardinal were angry at her for asking. As he explains further she nods and realizes that his ire is directed at the captain instead. "Please forgive my ignorance, Great One, but if we are the Ninth Knot, which knot is the 'Avernian' one? I am trying to learn of our Master - Tiadora has been helping me practice the Dark Speech of the Nine Hells - but I am still ignorant..." she asks humbly, before adding, "We will certainly greet Sakarot as a brother and give him aid."

----------


## Athaleon

_In Training_

Salem continued to hone his skills with blade and bow, in increasingly deadly tests of prowess. Longbow drill included shooting summoned creatures before they could come close enough to maul him, and on the occasions that they did, Salem was left to contend with the creatures with only a knife in his hand and Asmodeus' infernal name on his lips. The knife itself was another boon from the Cardinal's armory, at a glance nothing more than an ordinary (if well-made) hunting knife with a matte-black finish to dull the blade. But when the firelight caught the knife's edge just so, a multitude of tiny specks like a streak of red stars in a black sky would glint with palpable malice.

In other, more open-ended tests, minor devils were set loose on the manor grounds. Salem was tasked with hunting them down before they could escape, or ring a bell set up in the courtyard, or pilfer a trinket from Salem's quarters. In each contest the rules grew more elaborate and arbitrary, the targets more elusive, and sometimes Salem himself was hunted in turn.

In addition to merely improving his martial skill and physical training, Salem was given access to the first circle of Asmodean scriptures. It was but a shallow wade at the edge of infinite theological depths of whose scale he was still only dimly aware. Nevertheless, it was not the garbled second-hand interpretation to which he'd been exposed by a crude soldiers' lodge playing at being some ancient esoteric order. This was his first taste of the true Wordthe pure Wordand Salem was enraptured. _This is the way it has to be. No, this is the way it_ is, _when you strip away all the pretensions and sugarcoating._

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi simply smiled humorlessly at the dwarf, murmuring, _Power ... and glory purpose ..._  He raised an eyebrow at Oghashs questions, glad she wasnt summarily executed.  He would need her arm before all this was done.  Fortunately, the Cardinal provided more information regarding the mission.  When he handed the mage the tablets, Ahkmathi bowed his head.  As you command, lord.
_OOC - Nothing for me - just need to wrap up the CLW wand_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/3+1/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

The feast is enjoyable and you are wined and dined mightily by the Adrastus before you all stagger sated to your rooms for the last night. In the morning you assemble on the docks in the early morning light, the spring air blowing lightly and the sounds of the gulls on the wind suggesting that you may not be that far from the coast. Approaching the  Frosthamar you can see its a longship, of a design not native to Talingrade and the hefting tall and muscular blonde bearded sailors are likewise more akin to the barbarians North of the Watch Wall then your average Mitran. The boat is some 90ft from dragon prow to rudder with a beam of ~20ft at the widest point. The deck is open, only a single small cabin at the back the only cover and the long hull is filled with crates and supplies. Its not exactly luxury!



The men talk in a language you don't recognise and seem a surly lot. The Captain, a tall burly man in somewhat ill advised chain vest with a long axe at his waist and a straggly beard eyes you up as you approach. *"You passage for the North. The Cardinal pays well, I ask no question. Keep out the way of the crew. Row when I say row and don't cause trouble."* he gestures at the river, *"If you trouble me you swimj to the north."* His eyes, are fixated on Oghash in particular, clearly unsure on how to take the appearance of the hefty orcish woman.



Looking back at you all he points aboard, *"We leave when last of the water loaded, it be 10 days up the coast before pass Capital, then 12 day to Seal island and the North."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash takes a moment before leaving the compound to focus and use her iron circlet, using the magic to try and disguise herself and smooth her appearance. Unfortunately, the distinctive brand on her face can only be turned into a "scar," leaving her appearance better, but not pleasant. When told they might be rowing she growls subvocally before looking to the others for confirmation. "Are we passengers, or hired hands? He's being paid enough - we shouldn't have to row his damned longboat!" she says to her companions. "Who wants to put him in his place?" she asks, with a deliberate look in the captain's direction.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari snorts at the bluster between captain and Oghash.  "He's just full of 'imself, is all.  No need for a fuss," he mutters giving the brawny woman a pointed glare.

"You heard Thorn," he whispers, a few moments later.  "Play nice for three weeks and you can eat his liver."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi nodded to the Captain.  He stood as a tall human with red hair wearing leathers and a sword at his hip.  The outfit and look were false, but the sword was real - an item he picked up from the Carsinals excess weapons.  Our patron is certainly well resourced and powerful.  We shall not deter you from the tasks he so generously paid you for.  We shall expect similar courtesy.  Perhaps one of your sailors could show us to our quarters - as emissaries of our mutual employer, I suspect you would prefer we not distract the crew. 

When the group was alone, he murmured in agreement.  _Aye, Oghash ... you shall likely be placing your axe in his spine.  But as the ugly one said, mind your manners and bide your time.  Best we watch the crew closely; we may have to navigate this thing should a conflict break out earlier than expected._
_OOC - gotta keep an eye on these thugs._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/3+1/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris leans in to speak with his knot, _"If he's this friendly with guests, I wonder how he treats his normal crew. Maybe we'll be doing everybody aboard this boat a service."_

----------


## Farmerbink

"Weren't listenin' close, were ya?" Stvari interrupts.  "Thorn told us to _see them off_ the same way.  Just.  Play.  Nice.  For three weeks."  His gaze is heavy as he rounds the little convene.  Then he pointedly turns away from his companions and faces the captain.

Stvari has to raise his face dramatically to meet the tall man's gaze.  "Aye, we know the drill," he grunts.  "We'll row when the time comes.  Better than running aground or swimming with some nasties.  No need to make something of it."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Genuine attempt to smooth things over from Stvari here, XD
(1d20-4)[*-3*] diplomacy

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash grumbles silently, her conversation with the others intended to be private and not immediately exposed to the similarly surly captain. "If I have to row, someone else is going to be unhappy too," she says in a final, parting shot before grumpily climbing onto the boat.

----------


## Athaleon

Salem had returned to the guise of a humble hunter and woodsman, but his bearing had if anything grown more imperious.

"Enough," he hissed. "Unless _you_ can sail this ship."

----------


## DrK

Its a forsty start to be sure aboard the well named _Frosthammar_ and as the longship sets sail, the crew (not the "heroes") rwing down the river the Captain ignores you pointedly and gestures to an area around the prow and the crew make an effort  to line up some crates and barrels to give you the illusion of a "room" on the open deck, although with the wind whistling past and the spray from the sea as you reach the open ocean its hard to fake!

Although a rudimentary roof can soon be made with spare sailcloth to give you a nice tent aboard the prow for you all to crowd into and offer an illusion of privacy. The gruff and rude Odenkirk showing yo the map and tracing the path up the coast past ironically your starting point of Brandescar, then up the fertile coast of the Mitran heartlands and even past the sprawling city of Daveryn where the holy church of Mitra has it heart. The city is second only to the capital Matharyn (and along with Ghastenhall on the western coast) is one of the three great metropolis's of the continent. 

 

As you travel north the mood softens slightly, the crew growing accustomed to you and the trade winds on the open seas needing little help from the oars. Occasionally as you pass fisher boats or within sight of land Odenkirk waves and smiles to the passing people, and if asked speaks gruffly. *"Fools not remember a smile, but soldiers look to troubled ones..."* he offers by way of explanation. And in light of the ease of passage it seems to work. The sight of the city is most impressive as you pass by in the early morning light, the sunlight shining off the domes of the church towers that dot the city.
Odenkirk steers wide of the yawning harbour mouth a shake of his head if anyone asks about stopping for shopping a grunted *"Customs and guards thick as sharks in chum"* he mutters pacing the deck nervously and barking orders at the crew until the city passes to the south. 

From Daveryn you know its about 5 days mroe hard sailing until you draw parallel with the Watch wall and pass beyond in to the seas around the Savage North and the Lands of the strange tribal Yutak people that dwell near seal island. Any thoughts on the 4th day after the city however are paused as from the rigging atop the mast you hear one of the crew shouting in alarm and as you all step out from under the crude netting you can see a small cutter with a blue and white checked sail and sun burst of talingrade. Odenkirk storms down the deck barking orsers in his own tribal tongue to his men who make sure to hide weapons as he looks at you. *"She quick. small, faster than Frosthammar"* the last said with a frustrated kick at the heavy crates of weapons bound for the horde, *"We talk or fight? You tell what you want... Maybe 20 soldiers..."* he adds eying the small single masted sloop that is thinner and smaller than the longship. _(And about 1000ft back currently)_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash grumbles to herself, but works diligently to set up crates and a tarp to make their passage more comfortable. The half-orc seems to show deference to those party-members with magical prowess, while expecting those without to help her with the heavy lifting and grunt work, but doesn't come right out and say anything to that effect. When the captain shows their progress on the map she looks curiously, nodding to herself as she notes that they're moving north (something she suspected already). 

At the approach of the Mitran patrol ship, Oghash audibly growls and looks to her party members for recommendations. "What happens if they find these?" she asks, gesturing to the weapons crates. "You're a smuggler - how does this go? Can they be bribed or do we need to kill them?" she continues, the familiar bloodlust showing briefly in her expression at the thought of shedding Mitran blood...

----------


## Athaleon

"We can't outrun them, you say." Salem paused a moment while the proverbial clockwork ground away in his head. "Then we should play dumb as long as we can plausibly get away with. Then we heave to when ordered to do so, let them right in close, and try to talk our way out of it--we can't risk losing too many experienced sailors in the melee. And we can't risk having them report us if we drive them off now, or otherwise allow them to flee. At least if their whole ship disappears, they'll be more likely searching for _them_ than for us. Accidents happen all the time at sea."

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari nods.  "Let 'em in close.  If ya can talk us clear, grand.  If ya can't, they sink."  He seems to consider the conclusion foregone, and his gruff exterior hides any sign of genuine concern.

"Just don't let 'em run.  You've got harpoons to make sure they can't get away?"

----------


## Bansheexero

"Curious if we let them board at all, what if a few remain on their ship? We need to make sure we get them all. One thought is that we are wanted criminals. Why not pose as captives, that way a few of us are taken aboard their ship to take down any there as well?"

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi glances from the Captain to the ship a thousand pacers back.  He remembered the Cardinals warnings about leaving no witnesses to their mission ... and not to trust the Captain.  Hell, the man might sell them out if he thought he could make a profit with the weapons ... or to save his own hide.  

I think we will need to deal with the ship one way or another; however, it would behoove us to leave no chance these scum carry word back of a ship sailing north.  Whether we bribe or sweet talk them, even Talingrade sailors wag their tongues.  I think it best we lure them in with false smiles and honeyed words, and use the distraction to disable their ship.  Then we slaughter them all and sink their vessel. 

Ince the Captain left to attend to the sailing of the ship, Ahkmathi whispered to the others, _Warch the Captain and his men, least he try to betray us for his own gain.  Also, I can enlarge one of you, likely out resident rager, to set upon their ship from below ... if you still possess a means to swim across and damage their boat?  I also suggest I enact an illusion to mask our presence.

What say you lot?_
_OOC - Ofdering up my perspectives 

Also, what would be the reason a ship would be sailing north?  Any good resources or legal trade?
KS - (1d20)[2] ... well add for the appropriate skill_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
Spells (4/3+1/2+1): detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand; enlarge person, silent image, color spray
Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash grins at the opportunity to shed blood. In a moment she holds a small bottle with blue liquid inside. "Tiadora said this would help me swim better, but I've never been in this much water," she says. "If you en-large (?) me," she begins, some hesitancy at the word. "I will try. It doesn't look too bad...should I take off my armor?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

So...the Elixir of Swimming won't prevent drowning, nor does it give Oghash a swim speed. 




> A creature with a swim speed can move through water at its indicated speed without making Swim checks. It gains a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform a special action or avoid a hazard. The creature can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered when swimming. Such a creature can use the run action while swimming, provided that it swims in a straight line.


The +10 from the Elixir, _if_ combined with the opportunity to Take 10, should be good enough to do this, though. @*DrK* - what is the DC for swimming in the seas at the moment? 10? 15? Can Oghash take 10 after drinking the Elixir? I'd like to do some preparatory math to ensure Oghash will have good odds of success before taking the plunge.

As a player I am a bit nervous about this, cause in real life I'm a good swimmer, but open-ocean swimming is a bit more difficult than people realize. Removing her armor will help (removes the -4 ACP for a +10 bonus, even without the Elixir), and Oghash doesn't have a good AC when raging anyway. Maybe I'm overthinking it because I was just swimming last week in the Pacific and surprised at the difficulty.../shrug

----------


## DrK

Captain Odenkirk looks at Oghash and the bloodthristy comments and grins, *"We can try bribe. But Mitran honest, tight ringed."* he sneers and shakes his hand, *"Maybe bribe, maybe not. If not then shark feed and shark happy."* Although he does glance at the small cutter with a whistful look maybe considering if he could apprehend it somehow and keep it rather than scuttling it you assume. 

The _heroes_ gather briefly under the tarpaulin to select their chosen disguise strategy and prepare for fighting if that happens as the small naval cutter slowly approaches, long sweeps of its oars supplementing the billowing blue and white sail with the great Mitran sunburst in its centre. Odenkirk by comparison allows the sail to lose the wind, the _frosthammar_ slowing to just make steerage although you note the sail can be dropped to catch the wind with a single well place slice of a rope should things go awry. 

As the small cutter closes you can see the name emblazoned on the prow _"Silver Opsrey"_ and a boarding party of ~8 militia marines in leather armour with swords or crossbows held ready, the rest of the men manning the sail or the oars. At the head of the marines is a tall and regal looking young man in a fine silken tabard over gleaming polished leather chest plate with blonde hair whipping in the breeze and  a neatly pointed beard. As he closes to within ~30ft of the stern of the _Frosthammar_ he shouts out the cultured tones of a the capital in his accent. "Trader heave too for customs inspection. Drop the sails and assemble your crew smartly now on deck by the Law of Talingrade!" he calls.

Odenkirk for his part nods slowly, giving the impression he barely understood and slowly shouts for his men to line themselves up on the deck, although none are visbily armed you on the deck can see the axes, hammers and blades concealed just below the gunwales or in hidden in coils of rope or under sailcloth. Odenkirk glances to you all, *"Make move now eh? Or speak and try and pay off yellow haired fool."*

----------


## Farmerbink

> _What say you lot?_


Stvari grins wickedly at the Wizard's suggestion.  "Ya sure you're really an Elf?  I always found 'em stifling, but that's a downright _fun_ plan ya jest made."  

As the cutter approaches, Stvari takes his position near the rear of the vessel to slip into the ocean unnoticed.  He hangs on the far side of the _frosthammar's_ pointed bow, and takes several deep breaths to stead himself before carefully lowering himself the rest of the way into the ocean.  With hardly a splash, surely ignored amidst the ocean's breakers on the ship's hulls, he drops into the waves and begins paddling with slow, even strokes.  As he crosses in front of his vessel, he takes a deep breath and dives beneath the surface, pumping his muscled arms forcefully through the water.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm gonna go ahead and post rolls consisted with the plan we described.
Notably: (1d20+8)[*23*] stealth check (not sure it's necessary, but seems probable)
and if I can take 10 on swimming, I'll do it.  If not: (1d20+8)[*19*] swim check

I think the specific goal is to swim to the far side of the cutter and board them from there.  If *DarkOne* has another idea, I'm open to it.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash nods and makes herself ready, deciding to keep her armor but putting her non-combat gear carefully to the side. "Don't let any of these mongrels mess with my stuff, please," she says to those staying onboard as she drinks her elixir and slips into the water, holding onto a line as the other boat approaches before taking a deep breath and plunging beneath the waves to come up on the other side of the enemy vessel.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

With a +16 to swim and 15 Constitution (before raging), I suspect Oghash can do all that I described safely...maybe easily. Once on the other side she will ready her axe to strike at the hull of the ship, both to get something to hold onto the side (unless there is another line dragging in the water, which would be easier) and to begin sinking the vessel. Do you need attack rolls or anything for this, *DrK*?

----------


## DrK

As the boat closes there is a dull *thunk* as the smaller patrol craft draws alongside, and a narrow plank with a hoked end is draped over the side allowing the young officer and 5 of his men to cross. Aboard the launch the remaining Mitran's are split between doing "sailor things", coiling ropes etc... and the other 8 or so covering the deck with the shortbows. Odenkirk steps forward towards the officer, trying his best to look friendly as Akthami, Salem and Sarris appear disgused as other northmen crew.

The dwarf and orc slip over the side from under the tarpaulin using the bulk of the _frosthammar_ for cover until they can both dive under the hull to emerge on the far side of the small cutter. The wooden planks giving  little purchase until both can grab hold of the straight edges of the rudder at the rear of the vessel. THe officer looks around the ship. "I would like to see permits of Trade and inspect your cargo. We have been warned of smugglers sneaking contraband to the Savage North" he says in clipped tones as his 5 men spread out ushering the sullen looking northmen back away from them. Odenkirk tries to feign ignorance but its clear that the officer is not convinced....

_do any on deck want to step in?_

In the water its cold, the salty water stinging your skin and your weapons weight you down. But dwarf and orc manage to grasp the rudder, the sounds of the water slapping on the hull drowning out most of the noise from the deck. The rudder offers a convenient (DC10) ladder of sorts to scale the 8ft up the side of the ship and over the low gunwale should you so wish. 

_It would be a damage rolls (as sunder) or a Str (break) check to damage the wooden planks. But may make some noise_

----------


## Farmerbink

"Oy, climb aboard.  Can't sink it quickly from here!" Stvari whispers to Oghash in hushed tones.  He begins to take his own advice, easily scooping hand over hand up from the rear of the ship.  He pauses just before bringing his feet out of the water to make sure Oghash is following and doesn't need help.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stvari has a +10 mod, so unless significant penalties apply, he can't fail, and almost certainly can't fail so badly that he falls.  If need be, I'll use an action or two to assist Oghash to climb aboard.

Stealth: (rolled OOC) *20*  Also would use as much time as reasonably allowed to get close.  @DrK: do you want us to post combat initiation and such?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash nods and begins climbing, her motions confident and practiced...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Climb: (1d20+6)[*14*]. Once up, she will (briefly) use Stealth: (1d20)[*9*] to try and get within a move action of unsuspecting Mitran sailors. Then, when combat begins, she will Bloodrage and go to work!

----------


## DrK

On the deck of the _Frosthammar_ Captain Odenkirk turns to look for his passengers and looks momentarily confused as they don't appear to be there, merely the pile of the cargo at the prow looks like there is no gab (as covered up by the elven mage). THe Young Officer of the Naval ship looking less and less patient with the flustered captain. 

On the cutter itself Stavri climbs up ad manages to roll quietly over the gunwale and duck down behind a barrel of water, sadly though Oghash emerges and now massive, at a hulking 12ft tall, enlarged by elven magic rolls onto the deck with an audible thunk. The crew on the deck of the naval ship turning in surprise as an axe wielding giant climbs aboard their deck and a shout of alarm rings out! Aboard the _Frosthammar_ Oghash's dramatic arrival can be seen clearly as the northmen look on in a mixture of awe and amusement....

_PCs have a surprise round

Aboard the Frosthammar is the Mitran officer and 5 of his crew with weapons drawn
Aboard the cutter there is 14 crew. 6 sorting oars, coiling ropes etc... 8 with bows drawn. The cutter is some 40ft long and 15ft wide
_

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari doesn't need a lot of encouragement to close the distance with the archers.  His blade appears in his hand and begins to lash out at the unsuspecting Mitrans with apparent abandon.

*Spoiler: Stvari, surprise round and round 1*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22 ****, *Fort* 6**, *Ref* 6**, *Will* 8**, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2*   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +6 (+9 for trips) (1d8+6, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly, wielded with both hands) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
(+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not

If you need initiative for rounds past surprise: (1d20+2)[*19*]

I'm assuming Stvari starts out on the deck?  If not, the surprise round is obviously _getting_ to the deck.
If charge is on the table, I'll charge into the bow users (hoping to threaten at least a few of them), and use the attack to trip: (1d20+11)[*20*] vs CMD (flat footed?)

If charge isn't on the table, but Stvari can 5-foot step into trip range, do that: (amend above roll by -2)

For any applicable AoOs, I will prefer trip attempts to dealing damage right now.  I'll roll all three potential AoOs (combat reflexes) here:

(1d20+9)[*19*] trip AoO
(1d20+9)[*21*] trip AoO
(1d20+9)[*21*] trip AoO

If any of those can't reasonably be trips and are instead attacks, amend roll by -3 and (1d8+6)[*8*] damage, (1d8+6)[*14*] damage, (1d8+6)[*13*] damage

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris face sports a wide grin as he moves to attack. He decides to go for the head of the group, drawing and striking with his blade in one single motion.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

If I don't start in striking distance, I would hope I could use Foolhardy Rush during a surprise round (it would not consume an action). Not sure if I can use Iaijutsu Slash, since it is full round, but either way, I would use challenge on the officer I am attacking.

Attack against officer (1d20+9)[*11*]
Crit? (19-20/x20) (1d20+9)[*28*]
Damage (1d10+8)[*16*] slashing damage
If I can use Iaijutsu Slash, add (2d6)[*8*] precision slashing damage
If crit, add (1d10+8)[*10*] slashing damage

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi smiled to himself when the shouts of panic began.  Nodding to the others, he motioned to the boarding party.  Before stepping forward and dropping the illusion, he whispered, _Time to go to work, villains ..._ 
_OOC - 5x step and color spray to catch as many of the boarding party as possible.  DC 16 save or suffer effects based on HD_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: enlarge person (Oghash, 20 rounds); silent image (low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Surprise Round, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 34+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +11, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Masterwork Greataxe*  +9 (3d6+13, 20/x3) (Bloodrage, Power Attack, Reach)
*Chainmail +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, -1 Size, -2 Rage)
*Abilities* Str 25, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (1/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack
Enlarge Person

"*MY AXE IS THIRSTY FOR THE MEAT JUICE - GNASH THE TEETH IN YOUR UNENDING CATASTROPHE!*" screams enlarged-Oghash, kicking aside barrels and stomping towards the nearest Mitran, her enormous greataxe swinging in sweeping, wide arcs!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I hope with reach and a 5-ft step or surprise-round charge Oghash can attack someone. I have _not_ included modifiers for a charge, but if that's necessary to git a swing in during the surprise round, here you go:

Initiative - (1d20+3)[*21*]

Bloodrage, Power Attack, and Enlarge Person are all active.

MW Greataxe - (1d20+9)[*23*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*25*] (20/x3), (3d6+13)[*20*] slashing damage, (6d6+26)[*48*] critical strike damage.

----------


## DrK

Aboard the small Mitran cutter Stavri and Oghash leap forward to attack the nearest men, Stavri easily kicking the feet out from under the nearest man sending him tumbling to the deck as Oghash hews down with a massive axe that chops another man in half as the others shout in horror and shock. 

Aboard the _Froshammar_ ODenkirk see's the fighting and lets out a great cry, but before he can do more than that Sarris and Ahkmathi step forward, only Captain Sambryl's chain shirt warding off Sarris's sweeping blade, but seconds he later he is blinking and dazzled as the 3 of his men behnd collapse in heaps twitching, their eyes and sense overwhelmed by the spray of colour from the mage. 

Captain Sambryl lets loose a great of *"For Talingarde, at them men..."* and swings his long bladed longsword at Sarris, a snarl on his face. Behind him the other two men stab out at Odenkirk and the nearest crew, Ahkmathi too far away for them to reach.  

He is not however too far away from the archers! As arrows are let fly a pair of them target Ahkmathi to a shout of _"Kill the warlock!"_ whilst the others are split between the monster on the ship's deck and the crew of northmen. Oghash swing at a second man rushing at her with a gaff hook but a rise of a wave throws off her aim and instead she hacks off a chunk of the rail. other men seek to surround her and Stavri, drawing long daggers and attacking dwarf and giant.  The man at Stavri's feet tries to rise but is pinned down by a sword to his chest adding more blood 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Aboard the _Frosthammar_
Captain Sambryl vs Sarris (1d20+8)[*24*] dam (1d8+7)[*14*]
Last 2 men on deck attacking nameless crew
3 men on deck downed and unconcious from the colour spray (look to be CDG victims soon....)

On deck - 
Stavri trips one, and then kills him with an AoO as he tries to rise
Oghash hacks a man in half

Fighting 3 abreast 2 attack Oghash, 1 vs Stavri
Vs Stavri (1d20+3)[*16*] dam (1d6+2)[*7*]

Vs Oghash (1d20+3)[*4*] dam (1d6+2)[*7*]
Vs Oghash (1d20+3)[*14*] dam (1d6+2)[*6*]

Archers
2 vs Oghash (but with cover penalties)
2 vs Ahkmathi
4 vs "crew"

Vs Ahkmathi (1d20+2)[*18*] dam (1d6+1)[*7*]
Vs Ahkmathi (1d20+2)[*12*] dam (1d6+1)[*6*]

Vs Oghash (1d20-2)[*14*] dam (1d6+1)[*5*]
Vs Oghash (1d20-2)[*10*] dam (1d6+1)[*2*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 34+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +11, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Masterwork Greataxe*  +9 (3d6+13, 20/x3) (Bloodrage, Power Attack, Reach)
*Chainmail +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, -1 Size, -2 Rage)
*Abilities* Str 25, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (2/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack
Enlarge Person

As the sailors' attacks miss the massive half-orc woman, bouncing off armor in spite of her bulk, the rager laughs and taunts the Mitrans. "*I'll rip your ears off and eat them raw! No rest for the righteous!*" Then she swings her axe at another attacker, her giggles disturbing and utterly unhinged.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Continue the ferocious assault, slashing first at anyone who attacked her and then at any threatening, armed enemies within reach.

Bloodrage, Power Attack, and Enlarge Person are all active.

MW Greataxe - (1d20+9)[*27*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*17*] (20/x3), (3d6+13)[*21*] slashing damage, (6d6+26)[*43*] critical strike damage.

Attack of opportunity, presuming one is incurred: (1d20+9)[*21*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*28*] (20/x3), (3d6+13)[*17*] slashing damage, (6d6+26)[*53*] critical strike damage

----------


## Farmerbink

The Dwarf continues his assault, slipping amongst the archers with near-reckless abandon.  The blade flickers repeatedly, harrying the hapless customs officials.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 1*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22 ****, *Fort* 6**, *Ref* 6**, *Will* 8**, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2*   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +6 (+9 for trips) (1d8+6, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly, wielded with both hands) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
(+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not

Similar situation.  Surely I can trip at least two (assuming the dice cooperate)
(1d20+7)[*27*]
(1d20+7)[*22*]

Any AoOs:
(1d20+6)[*17*] attack (+3 more for trip attempt if applicable)
(1d8+6)[*14*] damage

(1d20+6)[*7*] attack (+3 more for trip attempt if applicable)
(1d8+6)[*12*] damage

(1d20+6)[*19*] attack (+3 more for trip attempt if applicable)
(1d8+6)[*7*] damage

Any critical threats: (1d20+6)[*16*] confirmation roll 
(1d8+6)[*7*] bonus damage

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi snarled as one of the arrows struck him, frowning at the situation.  _This will not do at all ... _  Muttering to himself, the mage stepped back to the cover of the crates and produced a scroll that he read off.  His robes took on a sheen of chain mail as he armored himself and assessed the situation.    
_OOC - Move to cover from the archers and draw a scroll.  Cast mage armor on himself_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 9/16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: enlarge person (Oghash, 19rounds); mage armor (1 hr); low-light vision

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris grits his teeth as Captain Sambryl lands a potent blow. "Fiesty one, aren't you. I'll see your head hanging from the mast!"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Power Attack (Furious Focus) against the captain (still a challenge target). (1d20+9)[*18*]
Crit? (19-20/x2) (1d20+9)[*14*]
Damage (miscalculated this last time) (1d10+12)[*18*] slashing damage (6 from 2H Str, 3 from 2H Power Attack, 3 from Lvl 3 challenge)
If crit, add (1d10+12)[*15*] slashing damage

----------


## DrK

On the deck of the cutter its a violent blood bath, Stavri tripping two of the sailors and running on through as he tries to crawl away! Oghash swings left and right, chopping down the nearest soldier in a welter of blood and the backswing cleaving through the skull of a second as he tries to run up to her, a spear in his had and terror on his face. With 6 men horribly butchered the remaining few step back retreating to the prow of the ship, two firing arrows at the towering orc monster, one firing at the blood splattered dwarf

Aboard the _Frosthammar_ things fare little better for the patrol! Sarris and the young captain duel, both men drawing blood with heavy blows as they spin around, bladed flashing as the young Captain can see the slaughter of his men (both by Oghash and Stavri, and the Northmen driving knives and daggers into the throats of his stunned men.) Behind him the other two crew fall, one slain by Captain Odenkirk's heavy bladed axe, the other ran through by 4 of the crew that surrounded him. Still the young Captain fights on! 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



On Frosthammer -

Captain vs Sarris
feint check vs Sarris (1d20+6)[*21*]
(1d20+8)[*27*] dam (1d8+7)[*15*]
EDIT: 25 to confirm for +8 damage!

On the Cutter, the remaining soldiers retreat to the prow of the boat

Vs Oghash (1d20+2)[*10*] dam (1d6+1)[*4*]
Vs Oghash (1d20+2)[*8*] dam (1d6+1)[*4*]
Vs Stavri (1d20+2)[*3*] dam (1d6+1)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari chuckles evilly, prowling towards the trapped archers.  "You know what they say of the dog chasing the donkey?  Make sure you _want_ to catch it, first."  His blade lashes out again and again, showing the soldiers without question how unprepared they were for this attack.

Despite his best efforts, the Dwarf finds himself chuckling and humming along with Oghash's inane shrieks.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 2*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22 ****, *Fort* 6**, *Ref* 6**, *Will* 8**, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2*   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +6 (+9 for trips) (1d8+6, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly, wielded with both hands) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
(+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not

Assuming flurry still applies (If Stvari has to move more than 5', only one trip, but at +2 relative to these rolls):
(1d20+7)[*9*] trip #1
(1d20+7)[*9*] trip #2

Any AoOs:
(1d20+6)[*21*] sword
(1d8+6)[*14*] damage

(1d20+6)[*20*] sword
(1d8+6)[*14*] damage

(1d20+6)[*14*] sword
(1d8+6)[*13*] damage

Crit confirmation, if applicable:
(1d20+6)[*9*] confirmation?
(1d8+6)[*8*] bonus damage

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 34+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +11, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Masterwork Greataxe*  +9 (3d6+13, 20/x3) (Bloodrage, Power Attack, Reach)
*Chainmail +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, -1 Size, -2 Rage)
*Abilities* Str 25, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (2/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack
Enlarge Person

"*Then I ATE his face! Now I'm a believer! Not a trace! Of doubt in my mind!*" sings Oghash suddenly, her voice raucous and unsettlingly joyful as her blade continues to swing at the cowering sailors who keep missing her with their puny weapons! "*Ya'll sing it with me!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

As before - attack and prepare an AoO against any threatening, armed enemies within reach.

Bloodrage, Power Attack, and Enlarge Person are all active.

MW Greataxe - (1d20+9)[*24*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*11*] (20/x3), (3d6+13)[*23*] slashing damage, (6d6+26)[*51*] critical strike damage.

Attack of opportunity, presuming one is incurred: (1d20+9)[*27*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*15*] (20/x3), (3d6+13)[*23*] slashing damage, (6d6+26)[*52*] critical strike damage

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi kept his staff handy, ready to brain anyone who approached.  It seemed pointless to engage closer, however, so he simply cast a cantrip and attempted to distract the young officer.  All the while, he kept his eye in the other ship to ensure Oghash and Stvari were still alive and killing their foes.

_No rest for the wicked, after all ..._ 
_OOC - Cast mage hand and bother the last living foe ... watch for trouble on the other ship.  Keep to cover where possible._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 9/16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: enlarge person (Oghash, 18 rounds); mage armor (1 hr); low-light vision

----------


## DrK

THe young Captain pauses as Sarris falls, only then to stumble as an unseen hand slaps him in the face, the stumble is enough for Odenkirk as the Captain seeing the Mitran bearing grievous wounds motions forward his men and the brave young officer goes down in a welter of blood, screaming and unheeded cries for mercy as the northmen all stab and hack at him. The last few men aboard the cutter throw their weapons down begging for mercy to the raging Oghash and the stoic Stavri but Odenkirk is quick to shout to his own men, a cry of *"NO MERCY!"* sees his crew leaping aboard the smaller Mitran vessel to carry the slaughter onto the deck. _Whether Oghash and Stavri join in us up to them_

Salem looks down at Sarris, a brief battle of apathy versus practicality waging before he kneels beside the downed soldier and infuses him with some divine magic, the great wound across Sarris's chest closing shut under the warpriest's less than gentle minstrations. 
_Doing 2 fervour for a total of (4d6)[19] healing_

Odenkirk looks across the deck at the elven mage and grins, the sight unsettling with the blood splattered in the Captain's beard and braids. *"Good fight yes? You do good hiding like scared rabbit..."* he barks a laugh at his own joke, then casts sight of Stavri and Oghash on the gore soaked deck and offers a salute with his broad bladed axe. *"Good fight. You no work for Cardinal, you come join crew, we raid many ships.."* he offers with a grin.

*Spoiler: Loots*
Show



Captain Sambryl had...
MW Longsword, Potion of Bull Strength, 112gp, MW Breastplate

His crew had nothing of real value (just a smattering of basic arms and equipment and basic rations aboard the vessel)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash seems to deflate slightly as the abyssal blood rushing through her cools and her rage ends. Breathing heavily, the still-ogre-sized half-orc casually rips an arm off one of the surrendering Mitran sailors and then brings the man's hand to her mouth. Biting off fingers one by one and chewing them loudly, the ferocious monster swings her axe into the skull of another sailor, continuing her killing spree with an air of quiet satisfaction. "Our job first, but we can run into more boats like this one - it was tasty," she answers Captain Odenkirk with a deadpan expression. With the simmering threat of violence in her eyes she continues, "Call your men back - I'm going to sink this tub."

Then, after waiting long enough for Stavri to get off the boat (but not necessarily long enough for any of the northmen - if they move too slowly she doesn't care) the massive demon-spawn raises her axe overhead and begins hacking deliberately at the floorboards of the Mitran ship, clearly intent on hacking a hole in the bottom through sheer might and force. She doesn't rage, but if anything that makes her single-minded strikes the more frightening for their silent, focused destructive efforts as they strike again and again in the same spot, steadily cutting through the wood until breaking through and breaching the ship's hull.

Once the ship begins to well and truly sink she makes her way back to the longboat, swimming briefly if needed, but saying nothing else as she boards the transport. She dips one enlarged hand into the sea and uses the seawater to begin washing the worst of the blood and viscera off herself, taking her time and seeming to enjoy the process. When sharks inevitably arrive to feast on the dead, she stops and watches, grinning in a nasty way that suggests she envies the predators' meals. 

When the Enlarge Person spell expires she turns and finds Stavri. "That was...fun. I like you tripping my meals better than tripping me. I don't like _you_, yet, but keep it up and I might..." she says quietly, her words halting and unconfident as she grapples with the unfamiliar feelings of pleasure from working with an ally in melee. "I haven't forgotten you helping to catch me, though. Stay on my good side, or I'll put you in my insides - got it?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari smirks as the Mitrans throw down their weapons.  He glances up to the captain with a sharp look, and purses his lips thoughtfully.  After a moment, he shakes his head and turns back to the nearest Mitran.  "Sorry pal, wrong team."  Without any more warning, he drives his heavy blade into the passive man's neck.  "I'll make it quick, though."  

He looks to the side and is stunned to see Oghash reaching out to help lift a man to his feet.  When the gesture turns into a savage twist and yank- causing tendons and bones to snap and tear audibly, the Dwarf grimaces.  "Hells, I didn't expect _that_," he murmurs, trying to regain his composure.  As the Mitrain flails and screams in pain, Stvari cleanly beheads him, using the deck as a chopping block.  He looks up to Oghash, wide-eyed, and quickly looks away, preferring to not watch the grisly moments unfolding.  Raising his voice, he drowns out the worst of the chomping.  "We done here, Oghash?"  At her (assumed) affirmative, he takes the boarding plank back to their ship to watch her work from relative safety.

"Be the First, that was easier to watch when the Cardinal's men did the butchering," he grumbles to his companions.  

A few minutes later, when Oghash approaches him, Stvari actually laughs.  "Hah!  Don't you fret your pretty head," he barks.  "I know where we stand."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi shrugged indifferently at the Captains snide remarks, wondering whether the man would cower into fear when Oghash was eating his fingers, or face his inevitable death with any amount of courage.  He wagered any man would soil himself in the face of the raging beast of a woman.   

As the group looted the bodies, he crossed to the other boat to search for additional stores or valuable information.  To the Mitrans weapons and extra rations, he pointed to the Frosthammer.  I suggest we waste no resources.  Keep the food and the weapons - they may find good use in bartering or selling.  As for the boat, before we sink it, we may wish to keep it for now - a Mitran escort might allay further concerns ...  wait, where is Oghash?  And what is that infernal racket?

At the sound of rushing water and Oghashs wet return to the deck, Ahkmathi shook his head.  

By the Nine Hells ... nevermind. 
_OOC - Searching the boat for maps or hidden booty.  Taking 20 in the Captains quarters if possible and time permits ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 9/16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: mage armor (1 hr); low-light vision

----------


## Bansheexero

Sarris stands, still out of sorts from being previously unconscious. "Uh, I thank you priest. That Mitran bastard got lucky. I said I'd see his head hanging from the mast, and by my werecroc boots, I keep my word." Sarris saunters over to the fallen captain and hacks off his head. Gripping it, he offers it to a member of the crew, "Hang this high, so the rest can take pride in our victory."

----------


## DrK

The crew manage a few brief moments of looting under the elf's direction before the splintering and crunching noises begin and soon the "Blade" slips under the water leaving debris and blood on the surface of the water. As you watch the northmen begin betting on the bobbing bodies to see which will be snatched by one of the shark's first. All of the bearded northmen nodding with respect to Oghash and Svarti and to Sarris despite his fall, a smile widened as one of the men scales the mast tying young Sembaryl's head to the top of the mast. 

Odenkirk grins and seems happy, *"Aye fight good. You fight well. We see no ships now.."* he mutters. Ahkmathi is also happy, in the brief few moments he had in the Captain's small cabin he managed to find a golden icon of Mitra inlaid with moon stone (_~250gp_) along with patrol maps for the Blade and the three other small vessels that were patrolling near the "wall" between Talingrade and the "savage north". So plotting a course between the patrols should be easy. 

---------

4 long days later and you can tell you are getting further North, indeed Odenkirk over a mouthful of oatcakes and dried meat that morning explained you'd be crossing into "the North" later today and Seal Island should be visible on the horizon by the end of the evening as a good place to make camp for the evening rather than pushing on through the night. Sure enough as you push through the chop and the waves that have gotten bigger a smudge of land in the distance soon can be seen that slowly resolves itself into a long rocky ridge crossing half the horizon with what seems to be mainly desolate barren rocks. As you can soon the fat smudges of seals on the rocky beaches Odenkirk approaches you all in your small nook in the stern of the vessel.* We are a little light on fresh water I think. We are passing Seal Isle and there is a stream that feeds into the bay there. Well take on water there. Ill send a party to the shore. Of course, that means well spend a day in some of the richest fur seal hunting grounds all along this coast. Im thinking of organizing a hunting expedition. Interested?*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash notes the expressions of respect and recognizes them with a confused reaction of her own. With a shrug and a slightly embarrassed smile the half-orc accepts their gestures as well as she knows how. 

Over the next several days she asks the other members of the Ninth Knot about the experience and an idea that occurs to her. "The Great One told us what to do at the end of this trip," she begins, acknowledging Cardinal Thorn's directions as subtly as she can, "But our Faith preaches..._ambition_ is the word, I think...too. Could we recruit some of these men? We might need troops, and if we spare them when the time comes maybe they will be...loyal? I'm new at all this...working with others...but maybe we could find some to serve the Dark Lord? What do you all think?" 

"Hunting seals? Are they good to eat?" asks Oghash curiously. "I'm willing to go. Which of your men will go with us?"

Once back in private with her fellows, the half-orc asks, "Cull the herd? Make our fight easier later...?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Serious questions here - do we want to try and recruit some minions from among the sailors? Preach the gospel of Asmodeus, convert a couple, kill the others while hunting, etc...? Worth the risks to be [Evil], ambitious, and willing to lead?

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari glumly endures the trip into colder and colder climes with a perpetually-surly expression.  The occasional glances of respect and appreciation are met with smirks of amusement and acknowledgment.  Oghash's suggestion prompts an uncertain scowl on the man's already ugly features.  "I dunno.  You're not wrong, but the cardinal seemed clear to me."  

He ponders the situation for a few days as they continue to sail northwards, and finally looks up eagerly when the captain asks about a hunting party.  Grinning unevenly, he barks out an apparently genuine laugh.  "Aye, I'll go.  Coin speaks most languages, and I try to stay as literate as I can."



> Once back in private with her fellows, the half-orc asks, "Cull the herd? Make our fight easier later...?"


Stvari frowns.  "Only if we can do it without drawing undue suspicion on ourselves.  I don't figure seal hunting is all that dangerous, but I could be wrong..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

@DrK, I wanna roll a wisdom check on this.  I feel like Stvari would better be able to assess whether the cardinal would reward and affirm the party's ambition and authority or punish us for insubordination when he specifically told us to kill them all. (1d20+4)[*19*]  If this might be an appropriate use of the sense motive skill, add 5 to the result please.

----------


## DrK

*Spoiler: Stavri*
Show



You think the cardinal was only specific regarding Odenkirk, if you wanted to kill or use the other men that would be fine you think



The land of Seal island is a bleak landscape of black rock and spiky formations mixed with gravel beaches and the occasional pool of brackish water. Nonetheless its solid ground and a welcome break from the cramped confines of the _Frosthammar_

Ahkthami, Sardis, Salem accompany the dwarf and orc and 6 of the crew, donning heavy furs against the biting wind as they scramble onto the rocks after the short trip in the row boat. Odenkirk waves from tyw deck of the longship, *Bottle rum for man who bring biggest seal * he bellows.

The six men lead the way, Rollo, the oldest of them with a large scar down one half of his face leads the way as he has been here before. Reaching a small rise you see a stone beach before you, amidst the rocks there are dozens of seals and even some massive blubbery walrus, the latter sporting long tusks of valuable ivory. Rollo points and grins at the Walrus, and Sarris and Oghash catch sight of the largest male, some 18ft long with tusks measuring some 5ft in the heart of the pack surrounded by his harem.

Rollo gestures at the nearest baby seals, *You club little one, we take real man seal*

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi spent most of his time studying the charts he liberated, having given the other items he found to Oghash for safekeeping.  When the others approached him for the seal hunting adventure, he frowned but followed them, unwilling to remain on the ship alone.  As they surveyed the available options, the Wizard pulled his first a little tighter and sniffed dismissively.

Perhaps you remember our fight with the Mitrans?  Which one of you wishes to tell Oghash and Stvari that slaughtering over a dozen men doesnt earn them anything more but baby seals.  

But tell me your name again, so I may relay your fate back to the Captain ...
_OOC - Its their funeral..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari stomps over the rise, only a few paces behind Rollo.  He gazes down on the beach impassively, taking in the sprawling beasts with apparent unconcern.  "Lots o' money hanging out on the beach there, if you've got the means to get it all home," he muses.

At Rollo's instructions, the ugly Dwarf snorts.  "Aye, right that.  You go play with that big guy.  Think I'd enjoy seein' what he can do with that tusk."  He leans back on the heels of his feet, apparently content to do just that.  Crossing his arms over his broad chest, he begins tapping a foot and raises an eyebrow in expectation.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stvari will let most of the crew have a fair bit of distance.  The seal cubs are undeniably easier money, and he's not nearly prideful enough to care what some sailor he expects to kill thinks of him. XD  If they _ask_ for help, he'll move to give it.  If they obviously need help and/or start dying, he'll move to help- consistent with Oghash's suggestion of converting some of the crew.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash notes Stavri's concern with a thoughtful nod as she tries to think through his concern. "The Great One told us to quiet Captain - for good - and make sure no one could talk of our mission. If we aren't sure any of the sailors will hold their tongues we can kill them. With anyone we think we can trust we could cut out their tongues...then they can't talk, right?"

Turning to Ahkmathi she asks, "About our oath - we serve the Great One, but not first. Our first master is Asmodeus himself, right? If the Dark Lord tells us to be ambitious, doesn't that come first as long as it doesn't place our mission for the Great One at risk?"

If no one expressly forbids it, and the conversation seems to suggest that it's a good idea, Oghash will begin interacting with the crew more. She will spend her time trying to judge who, if any, of the sailors might be swayed to join the knot as underlings. Using her "celebrity" with them after the fight with the patrol ship crew, the half-orc will try to be careful, though probably not very subtle....

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Without the social skills to do this well it may prove valuable to have other PCs helping Oghash with this effort. Even if just to be sure she doesn't accidentally give away anything she shouldn't, it would be good to have smarter knot-members helping. If this isn't something the other players are interested in doing we can let it fade into the background (and have this effort be unsuccessful), but I think its a good opportunity to start building up resources. What do you guys think?

@*DrK* If this is at all successful, can we get some names of sailors friendly to the PCs so we can try to keep them alive during the seal hunt? It seems an obvious opportunity to reward good underlings and let the outliers die.

Oghash looks at the seals with a mix of child-like wonder and jaded suspicion. It's clear she's never seen such creatures before and is curious, but inherently wary of potential danger. When told to club a little seal, she frowns and looks at the little ones with an expression that obviously expresses her disappointment. "I want a big one. Those tusks look dangerous - do they eat meat? The little ones might be a good warmup, but I want one of the tusks for myself," she says, looking at her knot for encouragement. "You go be bait - I'll kill it when it's looking at _you_," she replies to Rollo with a mix of challenge and threat in her voice.

----------


## DrK

Stavri and Oghash mixed with Rollo and the half dozen other piratical bearded men easily on the walk. The savage Northmen blunt, plain spoken but not unpleasant are quite good company, and for Oghash, Stavri and Akthami who had dispatched so many of the Mitran marines they regard you with wary respect. As Oghash surveys the field of seals Rollo points at the big bull, *"Good eating, the big one feed crew for 2 weeks. Oil, meat, milk from the mares..."* pulling at his beard he nods at the tusk, *"Ivory, it sell for weight in silver.  But danger yes?"* Glancing at Oghash's big axe he grins wolfishly, *"Aye, big one eat you if you slow. You and dwarf go from beach, me and men chase from shore. "*

He nods to his men, the bearded sailors slowly circling around on the shoreline, each one of them carrying a long boarding pike or a heavy fishing net with cruel barbs. Rollo points down the beach and mimics walking slowly. 

Salem draws his bow and slowly starts advancing. "Fine then my fellows. Lets end this and get some ivory to aid us in our endavour."


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Yes, if someone in the party can make some diplomacy rolls I'm happy for that and some RP to garner some respect amongst the crew

----------


## DarkOne7141981

When Rollo changes his tune and shows an interest in the PCs taking down a big male walrus her attitude improves. "Will it try to...run?...to the water when you attack?" she asks as she cracks her neck to the left and right as she warms up for the upcoming fight. She then takes point for the PCs, going in the direction recommended by the sailor.

*Spoiler: Working on Sailors*
Show

Diplomacy (1d20-1)[*19*] to work on Sailors and convert them to Asmodeus. If it influences the process, she has Sense Motive at +4 ((1d20+4)[*20*] and would be focused more on determining who will be receptive in the first place than trying to convert anyone not already impressed with her and likely to react well to her overtures.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist
*Back on the Frosthammer*
When Oghash spent time proselytizing, Ahkmathi would ensure she wasnt alone in speaking the tenets of Asmodeus.  He would add subtle comments regarding the womans strengths being a testimony to their dark lord, and the power that went beyond simple wealth (even if wealth was part of the deal).  He was no preacher, so he left that to those better suited, but he hoped his comments would help rather than hurt.

*During the Hunt*

As the group discussed their tactics for the seals, Ahkmathi considered options to aid the warriors.  I can offer an option, presuming it doesnt offend your savage sensibilities.  I could call forth another blast of colors that could dazzle the creatures.  Or I can mask your approach, that you may enjoy the full brutality of combat.

What do you wish?
_OOC - I figure color spray works ... or we can do silent image to hide the approach.

Aid Dip - (1d20)[4]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari finds himself as much amused by Oghash's efforts as anything else.  Enjoying an unlikely position of some celebrity, occasionally one of the sailors will ask his input even though it isn't offered.  The brusque responses serve as no-nonsense support to the strangely fanatical Oghash.  "I'm no fool eh?  The cardinal pays a dam* sight better 'n most, and backs it up with training and magical support, too.  Any way you wanna put it, he's head and shoulders more reasonable than the Mitrans." 
*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

(1d20-4)[*4*] to assist Oghash's efforts?  :Small Big Grin: 


*On the Hunt*
Stvari nods, an eager grin beginning to develop as he and Oghash stalk the large walrus.  "Not much sense throwing this fella to the ground," he mutters- as much to himself as Oghash.  Ahkmathi's suggestion prompts a nod of approval.  "You know you're the most level-headed Elf I ever knew, eh?  Blind the big ol' codger and we'll do the rest."

----------


## DrK

As the Knot approach from the sea the mainly female seals roll out of the way, barking in alarm slightly. The others further up the beach also start barking as the northmen spread out on the shore. The big male rears up, growling and barking as he sees his harem disturbed 

As Salem, Ahkmathi, Oghash and Stavri get within 60ft of him he roars a challenge, the sound echoing across the rocky shore and then starts wallowing towards you scattering seal pups and female seals in his wake! As he closes you realise how massive the beast is! In the far side Rollo and his men cheer a war cry and start to advance

_OOC

The walrus gets riled and goes to charge when you get within 60ft
Assume the beach is relatively clear (the smaller seals are scattering and running)

Init
Akhmathi / Stavri
The walrus
Oghash/ Salem/ Sarris

_

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

As the sailors moved off to drive the seals, Ahkmathi turned to the others.  Come over Stvari.  You may benefit from my spell more against this foe.  Then I shall place a fake image of our group standing close to the seals ... but they wont see us.  After it attacks the false images, I will cast another spell to blind it.  Then you can attack. 

Any questions?
_OOC - Enlarge person on whoever wants it, silent image to make us look closer ... color spray when its close._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

At Ahkmathi's declaration Oghash suddenly looks overwhelmingly sad, nearly a child when a favorite toy has been taken away. But after a moment of shocked, nearly-tearful silence she nods and sniffs loudly. "I'll be ready..." she says with an envious look at Stvari as he's enlarged and mutters to herself. "Maybe I could learn to do that...spell...myself...Yeah, I should ask later..." Then she readies her ax and looks to Ahkmathi for direction on where to stand and attack the bull walrus...

----------


## DrK

The mage hurls forward a projection off them forward as he expands one of his comrades, their feet thundering on the stones sending the smaller female seals scattering and shattering the tail of one that moves too slowly. The walrus bursts forward slamming into the illusion and barelling through it before stopping in confusion some 35ft away, the ground shaking under your feet under its tianic weight!

_OOC

It failed the illusion save so has run forward and smashed an illusion. 
Go go savage players
_

Behind Oghash and Stavri the war priest strings his bow and lets fly, a prayer to Asmodeus as he prays for strength to defeat the massive beast

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Swift: burn a favour to swift cast Divine Favour
Rapid shot w/deadly aim
(1d20+8)[*15*] dam (1d8+5)[*7*] 
(1d20+8)[*19*] dam (1d8+5)[*13*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 34+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 14, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Masterwork Greataxe*  +9 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (1/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack
Charge

With a scream Oghash charges with her greataxe raised overhead. "*WALRUS - IT'S WHAT'S FOR DINNER!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Bloodrage and Power Attack, charge the walrus: (1d20+11)[*15*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*24*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*14*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*26*] critical strike damage

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

The giant walrus rushed through the image, scattering the heroes, but it remained in place for a moment before Ahkmathi stepped forward and cast forth another spray of color.  He barely managed to get the spell off when Oghash rushed past to attack the giant beast.
_OOC - Color spray (DC15 Will save), catching the big fella and as many smaller ones as possible
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari leans forward into a strange stance- something like a mixture of wrestler and sprinter charge to the fore.  He stares at the charging walrus impassively, running low as he covers ground on the snow-covered gravely beach.  Suddenly, he swells in height.  Though anticipating the change, it takes him somewhat by surprise, and he stutters the last few steps before closing the distance with the (now similarly-sized) animal.  With a roar he brings his blade around, only to show it was a feint ((not mechanically)) as he flings an oversized handful of ice and gravelly sand into the beast's face.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 1*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22 ****, *Fort* 6**, *Ref* 6**, *Will* 8**, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2*   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +6 (+9 for trips) (1d8+4, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
(+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not

****  *Move and then Dirty Trick.*  For the sake of my brain, I'm going to make a duplicate stat block for large Stvari:  ****

*Stvari Inhibiraj (Enlarged)*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 14, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 23 ****, *Fort* 6**, *Ref* 5**, *Will* 8**, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 2*   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d8+5, x2)
*Temple sword*  +6 (+11 for trips) (12d6+5, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +9/+9 (-,  )
(+1 Dex, +4 Natural, -1 size)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not

This *Dirty trick* is at +11: (1d20+11)[*13*] to blind the walrus.  

If it then does something that prompts an AoO:
(1d20+6)[*10*] (probably vs blind AC?)
(1d20+6)[*23*] CC (25+, x2)
(2d6+5)[*13*] damage
(2d6+5)[*9*] crit bonus

----------


## DrK

The rainbow rays wash over the walrus however it is to large, too stupid and has thick eyelashes resistant to the depths of the ocean. The beast roars in agony as Oghash carves a massive gash in the side of it, blood washing over the beach and the stunned, blinded and bellowing seals now rolling around underneath Oghash, Stavri and the walrus.

Rollo and the men cheer as they see the unconcious seals from the blast of multi-hued light and start slashing and stabbing the helpless seals whilst the big male rears up and lurches at Oghash with his long tusks, the fat beast ignoring the sand hurled in its face by Stavri, but with the confusion of the men folk attacking it and the other seals flopping and flapping under its bulk it slips in the bloodied sand and misses with the long ivory tusks


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


_Walrus
(1d20+9)[10] dam (2d6+7)[13]_

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi sighed in disappointment that the stupid beast ignored the colors.  There wasn't a lot the mage could do at this point, save burning the beast to the ground.  Of course, that would defeat the purpose of collecting items from the monster.  For now, he backed away, calling the ghostly hand to continue to distract the giant walrus.
_OOC - Step away and cast mage hand.  Distract away!  
Oh, and might as well see what Ahkmathi knows about giant seals and such!  Nature - (1d20+12)[30]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 34+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 16, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Masterwork Greataxe*  +9 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (2/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack

"*THE SWEET SMELL OF SEAL SAUSAGE FILLS MY SOUL! TIME TO BATHE IN YOUR BLOOD!*" chortles the half-orc as she swings her greataxe at the walrus again. "*IS THAT A TUSK ON YOUR FACE, CAUSE I'M HAPPY TO SEE YOU!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Maintain Bloodrage and Power Attack, 5-ft step to try and flank (+2 not included in rolls), and attack the walrus: (1d20+11)[*23*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*21*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*20*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*34*] critical strike damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari curses his clumsiness.  Not used to being taller than most men, he negotiates the change awkwardly.  Opting for the simpler strategy, he works his way around the walrus so Oghash and he can attack it from either side.  "Ain't sausage 'till ya smoke it, lass!" he calls, though it's probably drowned out by the bloodrager's persistent bellowing.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 2*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22 ****, *Fort* 6**, *Ref* 6**, *Will* 8**, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2*   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +6 (+9 for trips) (1d8+4, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
(+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not

****  Duplicate stat block for large Stvari:  ****

*Stvari Inhibiraj (Enlarged)*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 14, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 23 ****, *Fort* 6**, *Ref* 5**, *Will* 8**, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 2*   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d8+5, x2)
*Temple sword*  +6 (+11 for trips) (2d6+5, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +9/+9 (-,  )
(+1 Dex, +4 Natural, -1 size)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not

5-foot step to flank?  Or at least get close to it:
(1d20+6)[*16*] (doesn't include flanking)
(1d20+6)[*25*] CC (25+)
(2d6+5)[*10*] damage
(2d6+5)[*13*] crit bonus




> Oh, and might as well see what Ahkmathi knows about giant seals and such!


Apparently _everything._

----------


## DrK

The battle ends swiftly as the now giant dwarf and the savage orc flank the walrus, blades carving long gashes in its flanks even as another pair of arrows thud into chest and the _mage hand_ of the elf tugs at its whiskers. It gives a massive bellow and thrashes about, tusks gouging deep furrows in the mud and sand before it collapses still.

A short distance away Rollo and the raiders let loose a great cheer  as the walrus goes down, before they turn back to the stunned and blinded seal pups and female seals as they club, axe and spear the helpless seals slaughtering far more than you possibly carry back as the beach is sheeted with blood and the air filled with the barking of maternally outraged seals. 

_sorry for the delay in posting. Had a lot going on at work and home_

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi begin to check the fallen seals, looking for the best pelts and tusks as he did.  He had no sorrow for the dead beasts, but was disappointed there wasn't more of an opportunity to kill off some of the crew. Perhaps the relationship building would pay dividends when they had to turn on the crew.  Only time would tell.  
_OOC - No worries ... game on!_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari scowls a bit as the slaughter continues.  "What a waste," he mutters, shaking his head.  He raises his voice over the barking.  "Oy, boys!  How 'bout you start carryin' 'em back?  Save some pelts for the return trip, eh?  Rollo! Is this big ugly fella good for eatin'?"  

He turns back to the fallen walrus, still somewhat impressed by the creature's sheer bulk.  As much curious as anything else, the unreasonably large Dwarf spreads his legs and squares up to the mountain of flesh.  He reaches as wide as he can and heaves to with visible effort.  For a moment, it seems like he might actually lift it, but it quickly becomes clear- as less of the creature lies on the ground- that the weight is simply too much, even for the enlarged, muscular Dwarf.  "Ah, fine ya right bastard."  Instead, he grabs the thing by its massive muscled tail and begins hauling it towards the ship.  He gets a funny expression on his face as he turns to Ahkmathi.  Face red with effort (but hauling the beast nonetheless), he grunts.  "Elf! How long does this... enlargement last? Don't... Think...  I'll make it all... the way... back!"  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So I looked up some things, and with the increased strength and size, Stvari can push/pull approximately 4,000 pounds.  A bull walrus weighs, on average, about 2200 pounds.  That said, as soon as the spell ends, Stvari's "capacity" will drop to 1,500, and it'll take some butchery, teamwork, or a sled to make anything work.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi never looked up from his checking of the seals.  "Not long.  I would hurry if I were you."
_OOC - No worries ... game on!_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Once again, as her bloodrage ends Oghash seems to deflate a little bit. She takes several long breaths, shaking her head as if trying to clear it, and then notices the sailors clubbing seals wantonly. She looks like she's about to join in when Stvari (rightly) scolds them and so she turns to look at the walrus. As the enlarged dwarf starts to try and move it she says, "Wait one moment!" and steps up to the mighty beasts mouth. Then she opens it's jaws and tries to get a good idea of how its tusks are attached. "Before you move it, let's get these out - they're...pretty......might be useful, right?"

When it becomes clear that they don't have long with Stvari being enlarged she says, "I'll help carve him up and carry him back. We can do it together, _big guy_." It's only the last couple of words that show she's trying to poke a bit of clumsy fun at the dwarf, in her own, rough way. Turning to Ahkmathi she says, "Maybe you can show me how to do that...spell? I'd like that power for myself, if you can teach it..."

----------


## DrK

Rollo and the other men grin and clap each other on the back as they slow the butchery and start slinging seal corpses on some large sail cloths  they had brought. There is a collective gasp as Stavri starts dragging the whole seal, a mutter of *By Thrymr* from the oldest of the men

Stavri gets a few hundred feet before the elf points out the spell will last a few minutes but its an hours walk to the ship so the butchery begins. With Oghashs help the two massive 4ft tusks are chopped and wrenches free and you can admire the lengths of gleaming ivory.

Rollo joins you a look of respect from him, *You fight good. Big male kill 1,2 of men if not fast.* Looking at the ivory  he nods, *Good tusk, much trade with fools in south.* From his starting point this morning he now seems to have a health respect for the Nessian knot

Before too much can be done however there is a commotion as one of the men gives a shout, and points out to the bay. There it can be seen a couple of low tanned hide canoes with outriggers lashes to the side of them for stability can be seen, a dozen savage looking humans with leathers, bone fetishes and swirling tattoos on their faces and arms man the oars driving the two outriggers towards the shore.

Salem looks about the rest of the knot, *Intuik tribes people. They may trade or may attack if they feel we have violated their sacred land. Are either of you injured? We may need you at full strength for this upcoming battle.*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The half-orc woman lifts one of the two tusks appraisingly. "What is done with these? Do they make good weapons? I'd like to have one..." Ohgash looks at the assembled sailors with a bit of a challenge in her eyes, though not with an entirely unfriendly expression.

Ohgash cracks her neck at the approach of the savages. "I'm fine. Do we attack as they land, or try to be...nice?" she says, her hesitance hinting at her preferences. "*Our Lord will reward strength and guile in equal measures, so long as they are used ambitiously*" she recites, her tone suggesting she only barely understands the infernal scripture but that she whole-heartedly believes it.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari stretches and cracks his knuckles.  "I'm ready for another go," he rumbles with a smirk.  "Shame that Elf Magic only lasts a few minutes!" he "complains" in obvious jest.  "Might be good enough for one of 'em takin' a stint in the brothel, I suppose."  At the sailor's expressions, he struggles to suppress his laughter, and in the end loses his composure, snorting and chuckling with genuine mirth.  "Ah, it's jest too easy..."

He looks back to the canoes with an appraising glance, now close enough to count the men aboard.  "Let 'em on up, I say.  People are easier to fight than that big old bastard was.  Put a man on his a**, and he don't know what to do with his hands anymore."  He strides forward confidently, prepared to be the silent muscle behind whoever wants to speak first.

----------


## DrK

The canoe soons grinds onto the beach, a tall strong looking young Inuik warrior with shark scale skirt and greaves, a pair of wicked looking axes and swirling tatoos over his upper arms and face leads the way, behind him a strange looking woman with whorls of colour over her face and arms and a cloak made of shimmering fish scales, a staff of thin bone in her hands and then 6 other Inuik tribesman, all lean hunters with the strong look of hunters clutching bows or harpoons.



The leader stops looking at the scene of slaughter. Rollo beside you all looks at him and mutters, *"The tatoos mean he is a chief, or son of a chief, an Atanerk, be wary."* The blue painted warrior pauses and looks at the slain walrus and the slaughtered cows. "Who hunts in the lands of my father's father?" he spits on the ground, "Who would steal meat from my wives and take the oil to warm us through the long night?"

He postures and puffs his chest slightly, looking tall and strong, probably topping Oghash by a few inches. Behind the young chief the woman with strangely filed teeth translates the words from trade tongue into a  strange sounding dialect that you assume must be Inuik. His words are primarily directed Oghash and Stavri, both looking like the chief warriors of the group.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash looks at the blue-tattooed man seriously, both sizing him up and considering how to answer. "They didn't tell us these were your lands. We have enough here to trade...Or maybe you want to spar for it - winner takes all?" she offers, before taking a deep breath and hefting her axe as if stretching a bit. "Your wives will be better with you alive than dead, but if your claim is lawful the Dark Lord says we should respect that..._if_ you're strong enough to back it up."

Her longer-than-usual speech finished, Oghash squares up and continues to face the man, unafraid and expecting his answer.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Probably Intimidate (for +6). If instead this is ruled to be Diplomacy/Bluff the modifier is -1...(1d20+6)[*14*]. Oghash's goal is to present strength first, and if combat is necessary set it up on the party's terms. A one-on-one fight that turns into an ambush, for example...

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari smiles easily at the band of newcomers- not in a welcoming way, but one that shows he's at ease with the situation.  He starts briefly as Oghash starts talking immediately, and watches in fascination as she completes no less than three sentences in one thought.  His expression returns to a smirk as he listens, finding himself (surprisingly) agreeing with the brutish woman more and more as they travel together. 

"Aye, just as she said," he barks in his gravelly voice.  The ugly Dwarf smirks as he openly sizes up the leader as well as the warriors behind him.  "I'm used to _starting_ the fight lookin' up at my opposition, but I see plenty of meat and oil here for both of us."  He rolls his shoulders back, pointedly leaving his blade sheathed over his shoulder.  After a few deep breaths, he shrugs before breaking out in a near-feral grin.  In stark contrast to the other man's raised back, Stvari crouches slightly, ready to pounce.

"Your call, axe man.  I'd hate to bloody up all that pretty ink."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Likewise going for the display of strength route.  (1d20+10)[*19*] intimidate to get him to behave(?) nicely.

----------


## DrK

THe tatooed warrior looks at his seer, the woman then squats down and draws some runes in the seal blood. Moments later she hisses and spits three times (clearly the omen was not a good one). Whispering to the leader she then speaks loudly gesturing at you all, but especially the Nessian Knot and you can sense the change in the mood as the tribespeople grasp weapons tighter and cast hostile looks in your directions. 

The leader gestures with axes at Oghash, *"We fight Dark One. Till you sit with anscestors..."* he adds spitting in Oghash's direction. Rollow beside you glances at you all and shakes his head, _"Witch say you are cursed and hated by Gods. Abominations that must be sacrificed to the sea. Only blood will settle it..."_

The man approaches Oghash stopping some 30ft away, before making another rude gesture at her and charging towards her.....

_Sadly Oghash won the initiative. He starts the fight 30ft away. The witch and the other tribes peple are 15ft further back should the rest of the party wish to intervene or assault them outside the duel in the middle._

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi smiled inwardly, and it wasn't a friendly one.  These tribal thugs always were spooked by whatever their zealots told them.  In this particular case, it just happened to be true.  At least they didn't have to worry about this lot reporting their presence ...

"Before this erupts into violence, let me show you something interesting ... something that may change your mind."

The mage pulled for a small, dried mushroom, and crushed it in his hands, blowing it towards the tribesmen.  A cloud, centered a step behind the leader, billowed forth, engulfing all the tribesmen in a sparkling cloud filled with motes of changing lights.  

He murmured to his companions, _"Act quickly to take advantage of this situation ... it will last only a few seconds."_  then Ahkmathi moved back to put his warrior companions between him and the tribe, changing position least a fireball or other spell catch him with the others.
_OOC - Standard action to cast euphoric cloud at a point 5' behind the leader, so they all are engulfed by the cloud.  Should put him 15' from the edge.  It will also cover the rest of the tribe, putting them 10' at least from the edge.  DC17 Fort save, or fascinated.  Save each round they're in the cloud.  Typical cloud effects apply (Obscures all sight, including darkvision, beyond 5' ... creatures w/in 5' have concealment (20% miss chance), >5' total concealment (50% miss chance, cant use sight to target)).  Thus, even if we fight the leader, the others should remain fascinated ...

Move action to step back and away from the others (to limit AOEs). _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: euphoric cloud (3 rounds); low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

At Rollo's commentary, Stvari snorts.  "Strictly speakin', that's probly true."  He steps to the side, content for the moment to watch Oghash work, and also to give himself a clearer position from which to charge the seer.  He shuffles in place, subtly squaring his stance for his own anticipated betrayal.  

"Fighting fair is fighting to lose," he mutters almost under his breath, a bizarre little sing-song mantra, as he waits for the distraction duel.

When Ahkmathi summons a cloud of mists over the enemies, the Dwarf barks out a harsh laugh.  "Haha!  Best Elf _ever!_" he bellows, charging towards the mists.  He pulls up short, having drawn his blade, prepared to use it on anyone who stumbles free of the fog.

*Spoiler: Stvari round 1*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22 ****, *Fort* 6**, *Ref* 6**, *Will* 8**, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2*   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +6 (+9 for trips) (1d8+4, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
(+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not

Not precisely clear on initiative, but here's my plan:

If the mists are one move action away or less (30 feet due to monk bonus), and an enemy is visible outside, I'll just plan to move and trip:
(1d20+9)[*17*]

If a double move is required to get to the edge of the mists, charge if a visible opponent remains outside of them (highly prioritizing the seer).
Draw the sword on the way.
If possible, attack on the charge: 
(1d20+8)[*23*] temple sword
(1d20+8)[*13*] CC (27+, x2)
(1d8+6)[*10*] damage
(1d8+6)[*10*] crit bonus

If not possible, just double move and use any applicable AoO as a trip attempt:
(1d20+9)[*17*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the tattooed man confers with the witch-woman and prepares to fight Oghash rolls her eyes and her shoulders. "Can't say I didn't offer you a better way," she mutters as she shakes her head and cracks her neck.

*Spoiler: Round 1, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 34+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 14, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Masterwork Greataxe*  +9 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (3/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack
Charge

A breath before the man charges the half-orc lets loose a primal scream that couldn't possibly be mortal or natural. As all semblance of sanity disappears she veritably flies towards him, foam and spittle flying from her mouth as her axe comes down in a slash intended to end the battle before it begins! "*GRRRRRIIIAAAAUUUUGHGHGH!*" 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Bloodrage, charge, and Power Attack: (1d20+11)[*21*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*20*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*17*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*36*] critical strike damage

----------


## DrK

As the tribe engulfs them the woad painted leader roars a challenge and steps free of the mist, as does the seer, spitting curses, though her words and interrupted as Stavri charges up to her and throws her to the ground with a crack of bone on the rock! 5 of the 6 tribes men though stop and stare vacantly in the rainbow mist, watching and breathing vapours in a semi-tranced state
At the front of the cloud the leader steps out trailing multicoloured mist before Oghash barrels into him, the axe landing with horrible force and carving and great wound in chest. Roaring a curse upon you he flies into a rage howling and screaming as he swipes and chops with both axes at Oghash.  

THe seer looks up at the dwarf and sensing her doom seeks to befuddle Stavri's mind before rolling away...

_OOC

Tribal leader rages and TWF (1d20+6)[9] dam (1d8+10)[15] and (1d20+6)[17] dam (1d8+8)[16] 
Seer casts defensivley and casts Daze on Stavri, Will DC 14 or dazed 1 round. She then stands up if it works

THe crewman who isn't fascinated emerges from the mist ~10ft from Stavri

_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Oghash's Status*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 18+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 16, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Masterwork Greataxe*  +9 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (4/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack

"*BIG AXE BETTER THAN TWO AXES! ONE IS MORE THAN TWO! HAHAHAHA!!*" laughs Oghash as she shrugs off the man's second attack and slashes with hers again. The half-orc steps so that her allies can help her flank, if they enter melee too.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

5-ft step to enable flanking, continue Bloodrage, and Power Attack: (1d20+9)[*17*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*22*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*22*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*32*] critical strike damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari blinks an extra time- his only concession to the seer's ineffective magic.  "Poor advice, sweetheart," he comments, eyeing the other nearby crewman warily.  "Shoulda just shared."  Without any more commentary, he slices at the fallen woman savagely, intending to end her involvement here and now.

*Spoiler: Stvari round 2*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22 ****, *Fort* 6**, *Ref* 6**, *Will* 8**, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2*   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +6 (+9 for trips) (1d8+4, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
(+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not

Attack the prone seer: (1d20+6)[*10*] (not counting prone or other AC penalties)
(1d20+6)[*14*] CC (25+, x2)
(1d8+6)[*12*] damage
(1d8+6)[*14*] crit bonus

*Spoiler: AoO(s):*
Show

Prioritize damage attacks vs seer and trip attempts vs anyone else who provokes, up to 3 total aoos:
(1d20+6)[*17*] damage aoo1
(1d20+6)[*10*] CC (25+, x2)
(1d8+6)[*8*] damage
(1d8+6)[*9*] crit bonus

(1d20+6)[*10*] damage aoo2
(1d20+6)[*24*] CC (25+, x2)
(1d8+6)[*13*] damage
(1d8+6)[*12*] crit bonus

(1d20+9)[*10*] trip aoo1
(1d20+9)[*20*] trip aoo2

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi watched quietly as the dwarf and rager engaged the chief and his shaman.  His spell seemed to have the intended affect, keeping most of the rest of the tribe engaged for now.  Hopefully the 'trial' combat would be completed before the cloud dissipated.  Unfortunately, one of the tribe members had broken free.  Shaking his head, he cast a spell to hopefully catch the man ... and perhaps the shaman as well.  Best to keep those two scrambling ...  

_"Time is fleeting, you two ... stop playing with your food and finish him off ..."_
_OOC - So the cloud lasts two more rounds ... casting grease to catch the one guy who shrugged off the spell, and maybe the shaman if possible (DC16 Reflex save).  
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: euphoric cloud (2rounds); grease (30 rounds); low-light vision

----------


## DrK

By the edge of the cloud there is a horrible shearing splatter as the tribal leader is eviscerated by Oghash with a second massive swings that hurls his shattered body to the side in ruined blood splattered mess! The seer at Stavri's feet screams as the dwarf punches down with the sword impaling her leg, before throwing herself at his feet, a cry of _"Mercy, please, The spirits save us,..."_ as is clearly trying to surrender. 

Within the cloud a couple of more of the fascinated men fall opver, still gazing up at the swirling patterns as the only survivor trips on the thick grease that sunddenly oozes from dead seals coating the beach and he throws his spear away as he see's the blood soaked Oghash nearby. 

Behind the others Salem nods, lowering his bow, "It appears a big axe is better than two..." he nods in agreement with Oghash's howl

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari's focused expression melts into apathy as the seer surrenders.  "Better late than never, I suppose," he grumbles, shrugging.  "Pledge your life to Asmodeus and the aid of his faithful, and you will be spared."  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If she refuses to pledge, Stvari would either attack again or coup-de-grace, if possible.  I'm assuming she wants survival more than she wants to not pledge her life to Asmodeus.

For the moment, he leaves his blade in the woman's leg, knowing full well the danger removing it will pose.  "Are you fit to heal yourself when I take this back?" he asks, the sudden dichotomy of his previous violence a little jarring against his apparent concern.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi nodded in satisfaction at the defeat of the chieftain, but sighed expressively at the sudden surrendering.  Weren't these spear wielding zealots supposed to fight to the death?  Shaking his head, he peered at the cloud that was dissipating soon, filled with dark smoke with sparkling red and orange motes.  Calling upon a cantrip, suddenly the cloud was filled with whispers ... promises of wealth ... power ... glory ... fame ... all for the price of bending the knee.  And who better to bend the knee to than a glorious warrior?  
_"Raise your axe high, Oghash.  Demand fealty from this lot and send them back home to pay tribute to you for Lord Asmodeus ... in the blood of those who will not join them."_
_OOC - Casting ghost sound to make sounds of voices promising all the good stuff for their allegiance.  Timing it to let the clouds dissipate in time to see Oghash standing in full, bloody glory over the dead body of the chief and the cowering seer and other tribesman
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: ghost sounds w/ cloud; grease (28 rounds); low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash takes a deep breath, her feral, manic grin still fixed as she looks at the broken body of the tribal attacker. A barely perceptible fatigue comes over her as she ends her bloodrage, but she raises her voice and proclaims, "*The King of Hell's chosen win again, in his name! You there!*" she gestures with her greataxe at the surrendering warrior, his befuddled allies, and the skewered witch. "*Submit yourselves to his will and serve him in life and death. Give up or I will kill you now!*"

She waits several moments, catching her breath and waiting for a response from the tribesfolk. As she waits she walks purposefully to the seer and looks down on her from the ground. "Stvari will kill you if you don't give up, and if you try to trick us I will eat your fingers while you watch. Swear yourself to Asmodeus or suffer - what is your answer? Now! You lead these men now and they follow. Save their lives and yours..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

The _italic_ text is intended to be a quotation from Oghash' brief study of the unholy texts of Asmodeus. She doesn't entirely understand them, but knows vaguely what they mean.

Intimidate vs the seer: (1d20+6)[*14*] (with some likely situational bonuses).

----------


## DrK

The tribespeople, still confused by the smoke and fog and awed by the ease which with Oghash has smashed their champion to the ground drop to their knees. The seer looking up at Stavri, a look of confusion on her face. *Who is this Asmodeus you speak of..."* she looks genuinely confused and you realise that the Ice folk have their Gods and spirits and are probably only aware of some of the tribal gods and Mitra. 

Rollo looks at the "Knot" with a grin. *"Aye, you smashed him good. What you wanting? You wanting these likely lads to join your crew?"* 

The tribes people slowly approach Oghash, looking around in worry at the howls and sounds from Ahkmathi's ghost sounds and kneel before Oghash, one of them muttering in broken common "Korgan favours you, blood calls blood and you are the favoured one.."

_Are you wanting them to join your crew?_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash begins to look more confident as the tribesfolk respond with submission. "*Asmodeus is the Arch-Fiend, the First, and our master! He rewards the strong and rules the weak! Swear to obey him - now! - or die like that one!*" she declares, gesturing at the broken, bleeding body of her fallen foe. "*Only that will save you from the wrath of Asmodeus - and us!*"

Turning briefly to Rollo, Oghash grins viciously. "Pay attention - this is _their_ chance. When will it be your turn?" she says, a bit quietly, between her bared teeth...

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I could continue with Intimidate checks, if desired, at +6 (personal modifiers only) if needed. Oghash is expecting immediate and overt submission from the tribesfolk. Once they have sworn themselves to Asmodeus - which she understands to be binding, even if they don't - then the discussion of what is to be done with the rest of the tribe can happen.

The threat to Rollo and the other sailors is meant to be both encouraging (based on her efforts to proselytize) and threatening (playing off the PCs' performances in the last several encounters. I'd like it to be more encouraging than not - we still need to sleep on the way to our destination - but if we have to kill a Sailor or two before heading back to the ship to accomplish this, Oghash won't mind.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

While having a group of tribesmen pledged to their cause might seem a logistical nightmare, Ahkmathi considered the opportunities.  First, they could convince them to shed blood in the name of the Dark Lord, both at home and afar.  Second, if they were to come with them, the Knot would have more resources to throw against the crew, once they moved to eliminate them.  Of course, if their efforts to corrupt the crew bore fruit, they might end up with a larger group of devoted followers to utilize at some later date.  

But then, what to do with them?  Send them to the tribe's home to lay waste to any who do not join?  Find a sanctuary that they could retreat to, should the Mithrans prove too powerful to defeat in the near term ... or should Thorn decide their own Knot was no longer necessary?  Crew the ship and have them wreck havoc up and down the coast?  Too many options, and too many benefits, for a true believer to ignore the potential gains.  For now, it was likely best he support Oghash's efforts.  But later, the group would need to discuss this further.  Especially before they made any decisions that might impact their mission.  
_OOC - Recasting ghost sound out of line-of-sight, to create continued whispers, all saying "Worship the Dark Lord" ... 
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: ghost sounds (3 rounds, on repeat  :Small Smile: ); low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari nods, his expression grim, but one of contentment.  "I'd call it wise.  Things are changing, on the mainland and asea.  Best be ready for what comes, given the choice, eh?"

----------


## DrK

The seer rises to her knees slowly, and bows to Stavri and the others of the knot. _"My new masters... what would have you us do. We are but a small tribe, though with a mighty ancestry."_ She pauses  waiting and watching, wincing still and holding her bloodied leg. 

Behind Akthami and Oghash Rollo and the other men look at the fur clad tribes people and nod. _"If the little men want to man the oars we say eye.."_ he offers.  The men around him make a few comments, clearly directed at the seer relating as to why they would welcome her aboard the vessel.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash smiles a decidedly unfriendly smile down at the defeated shaman. Gesturing to Ahkmathi, Salem, Stvari, and herself, she says quietly, "*The four of us are your masters - not them,*" finishing the statement by looking at the sailors deliberately. The half-orc stares into the woman's face challengingly until the shaman lowers her eyes in submission and confirmation. 

Once the shaman submits, Oghash speaks up, this time directing her words so all can hear. "*First, you will butcher the body of the man I killed,*" she says, roughly reaching down and dragging the woman up, heedless of her injuries. The two woman approach the body of the defeated warrior and Oghash forces the woman back down. "*Your old name is dead - you're now Hald. Understand? Alright...now take his own weapons and cut out the heart and liver - we will eat those raw.*"

Oghash then forces the shaman to comply, supervising the process and using all her considerable strength and menace to make Hald obey and eat from the flesh of the dead tribal champion. Once Hald is utterly broken and has finished, the two women continue to cut off the big muscles and Oghash makes Hald call over the tribesmen. "*Each of you will eat or die too,*" Oghash commands, looking to Hald expectantly to make sure each man has a share. As the men eat Oghash gives them all new names too, making it clear that they will learn and only use their new names from now on. As they eat Oghash carefully inspects the man's belongings, looting anything of value and giving it to the other three members of the Knot as she indoctrinates the tribesmen.

Only after all of the new Asmodeans have utterly debased themselves and partaken of the grisly meal does Oghash stop, turning to Hald and bringing her back to the others of the Ninth Knot. "*You have served me today. Now it is their turn. Do as they command and be sure the men obey too,*" she commands before turning to Rollo and the sailors. 

"*They are ours now. Hald is coming on your boat, so get over it. If the Knot isn't using them, you may have the men row, I don't care. But Hald serves us personally. Got it?*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics and OoC*
Show

First, if this is too much, I can edit/spoiler/re-write it. I do not intend to make everything this involved, but I wanted to be sure to hit a couple of the important points, as follows:

The tribesfolk are beholden to the Ninth Knot and Asmodeus, only, from this point on.I don't care what their names were - they're all getting new names.This is supposed to break them. The goal is that they can never go back to what they had before.
I recommend we do something to mark them all too - a scar or tattoo of a pentagram (Asmodeus' Unholy Symbol) on their foreheads or something would work. Something impossible to hide and of which they would either be ashamed or grimly proud. I recommend one of the other PCs do this - Oghash has probably done enough.

Do we want to attack the tribal village or anything? That is probably off book, but I'm game if *DrK* and the rest of you are interested.

Do I need to roll any checks to make all this happen? Intimidate checks, Strength checks, etc...?

How many total additional men are there? I figure we should track this...

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Once it became obvious what the rager planned, Ahkmathi turned and headed towards the sailors.  It wasnt that it turned his stomach, although he had no desire to witness cannibalism.  It wasnt because it was too shocking, because he had seen worse.  It was because conversion was a personal thing, and needed to be tailored to each individual.  The sailors might be overwhelmed by these displays, and might serve to complicate their mission.  

Attend the seals and bounty.  Quickly, least the Captain began to worry at our absence and think about departing. 

_OOC - For now, Oghash can corrupt without an audience.
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari smirked as Ahkmathi made his exit, no doubt misunderstanding the lithe wizard's intentions.  For his own part, the ugly Dwarf watched intently, standing nearby as Oghash drove the tribesmen to their first act of undeniable depravity.  Stvari fingered the hilt of his blade in a disturbingly light-hearted way, looking for signs of reluctance or hesitance among the new recruits.

At the first sight of any such sign, he steps forward quickly, leveling his broad-bladed sword at the unsure tribesman.  "So am I hearing right that you'd like to be eaten as well?"  The obvious threat prompts a brief and surprised silence.  Stvari deliberately sheathes the huge blade and pulls out a wicked dagger, obviously more a ritual tool than a weapon.  Grinning in true malevolence, he adds in a much quieter, almost hopeful voice,  "I can make sure you're alive and awake for most of it."  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As a devotee of Zon Kuthon (before signing his will away to Asmodeus), Stvari would be... well-versed in accomplishing exactly what he's threatened.  For the most part, this is a bit of role-play and an opportunity to roll another intimidate check: (1d20+10)[*15*]

At this point, I'm content for DrK to resolve however he sees fit and press on.

----------


## DrK

The tribes people spend an hour or so in grisly feasting, before they offer their forearms to bear the mark of asmodeus, Salem's holy symbol when heated proving admirable for the ask. Hald looks up at Oghash with a mixture of devition and hate as the brand sears her. _"I will serve the knot mistress..."_ she utters along with the 6 surviving warriors. Oghash strips a fine silver necklace (100gp) and ivory torcs (200gp) from the dead war chief and can see his axes are well made (MW hand axes) but there is nothing magical there

As the feast and the branding goes on Rollo watches quietly, a look of unease on his face. *"Woman and dwarf take tribe now? The Captain won't like the extra folk on the boat."*  Then more loudly he calls to Oghash, *"Oghash, we must return to the longship, get your new followers to carry meat and tusks. The Captain awaits us!"*

Hald looks to her new masters, _"So masters, you take us from our tribal waters now do you? Will we never see our tribe or family once more?"_ 

---

Shortly later you appear at the rocky coast near the _Frosthamar_ and Odenkirk looks  at the new arrivals and then with a narrowed pinched face at the Knot. *"Who be these folk? You pick up strays? I don't have space on the Frosthamar for them. Get the meat on board then we can set sail, we have tarried too long as it is if we are to meet the Bugbears."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> [Hald]: _"So masters, you take us from our tribal waters now do you? Will we never see our tribe or family once more?"_


Oghash says, "No, you won't come with us now, Hald." Screwing up her face as she struggles to think all this through she continues, "We have orders...you go back to your families and convert - or _eat_ - them. Do it any way you can. Asmodeus is god of fire, magic, and trickery. Threaten or lie to bring others to him. Enchant the weak and make them slaves. Burn the homes of those who won't follow and bring them down upon their heads. 

As you are ours now, they will be yours to command." she quietly proclaims, looking to Ahkmathi and Salem for the next part. "Once all serve the Dark Lord, find us. We will be at Castle Balntyne, near the wall. When it is in ruins be there for your next orders."




> [Rollo]: *"Woman and dwarf take tribe now? The Captain won't like the extra folk on the boat."*


The half-orc answers, "No - but they will help carry the meat and spoils. They have another task, here. There is still a special place for the faithful onboard the ship..."




> [Captain]*"Who be these folk? You pick up strays? I don't have space on the Frosthamar for them. Get the meat on board then we can set sail, we have tarried too long as it is if we are to meet the Bugbears."*


"Not strays, but they're not coming either. Hayd," she points out the shaman woman, "serves our master, now. Once all the seal meat is onboard we can go." As she makes her announcement, Oghash looks pointedly at those sailors who have listened to her proselytizing without being fully moved. It's not an obvious threat, but her expression makes it clear that she has expectations that haven't yet been met...

As Hayd and the converted tribesfolk turn to return to their homes with a new, dark purpose, Oghash pulls aside Hayd for one moment more. "Hayd - your name means "fingers." When we next meet if my orders aren't done I will begin eating your fingers, one by one, while you watch. You will be lucky if all I do then is change your name to mean "less fingers" when I'm done snacking. Do not fail me - or Asmodeus."

With a toothy smile that isn't quite friendly, but is certainly _more_ friendly Oghash concludes. "On the other hand, you are like us now - faithful to Asmodeus and his servant. Success will be rewarded, and great success rewarded greatly. Bring many more souls to the King of Hell and you will experience glory and power too. Now, go!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

If you need to roll more checks, Intimidate is at +6. I'm leaning into this a bit heavily in the hopes that this pays off on more than one front. Ambition being a tenant of the Asmodean church and all, I hope to have this gamble work and result in additional resources down the line.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi raised an eyebrow at the Captain and his sudden rush.  As I recall, it was your suggestion, nay proposal, that we take a day in these waters to fill our coffers with bounty.  Let us see this bottle of your finest rum for Oghash and Stvari as we prepare to disembark."
_OOC - Ready to move on ... but keeping an eye on the Capt and any others giving Oghash and the group the stink eye
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere; euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari frowns thoughtfully as Oghash proselytizes.  In the end, he keeps his peace, content with her unlikely methods and even more unlikely decision to send new converts out without immediate guidance.  He carries a markedly lighter load than anticipated back to the _Frosthamar,_ and his mood is markedly improved for the change.  

Stvari's tuneless whistling is interrupted by an ungracious snort as Ahkmathi jibes the captain.  Finding himself growing more and more fond of his Elven companion, the snort grows into a quiet series of genuine chuckles.  He swaggers onboard, keen on the idea of a bottle of rum to sooth the senses as they depart Seal Island.  "And don't go actin' like '_man_' meant human or male.  Oghash could piss further than half your crew!  It were a pleasant enough little outing, but I'd be lying to pretend that rum didn't sound _choice_ right about now."

----------


## DrK

As the discussion turns frosty its Salem who steps forward, a serious look in his face. My friends he says, looking to the elf, dwarf and orc and pointedly not Odenkirk, I can see what is needed. I shall travel with the seer and the tribe to preach if the Lord of Hells glory and bring them into the fold. When they are fully versed in our ways I shall send word and you can let us know where best to meet you and with them as many of the Tribes who have seen the true way.

Odenkirk shrugs, ignoring the implied insult and snarls a brief *If you wish to leave them be quick about it, I will not miss the tide.* Salem offers a brief curt nod then a warmer departing goodbye to the rest of the knot.

As he leaves to the seer and the the tribespeople who fall in behind him you all wonder if you shall see him again?

 -

Its a long 6 further days at sea before you find the river mouth that leads into the hinterlands beyond the watch wall. Two days of rowing, Odenkirk and Rollo plying a thick hempen knout on the shoulders of the rowers sees you entering a vast lake shrouded in low fogs and ringed with thick pine covered hills and mountains.

Odenkirk makes for the northern shore where a myriad of smoke plumes can be seen that indicate a large force of creatures. Odenkirk growls a warning to his men to stay on his ship and the furry scum cannot be trusted and there be no women aboard. A look to the Knit, *Aye. The armies of the Fireaxe are in the woods, I can deliver my weapons and then after you spoke with filth Ill take you south to the other side of the lake, then Ill be done with you.*

His words prove to be true as the Frosthammar glides towards the shore. All along the rocky beach you can see crude shelters and tents coated with furs and rough woven blankets. Between the tents are hundreds of hulking hunched bugbears, mixed amongst them like adults amongs children and ugly looking ogres and bull headed shaggy minotaurs clutching massive axes. Scurrying around the bugbears and giant humanoid beasts are dozens of goblins all wearing variations of leather armour emblazoned with the star of Asmodeus and a bright red axe head.

As the Frosthammar approaches the beach,Odenkirk finding a natural cleft like harbour to pull into the beach fills slow with a furry crowd of goblinoids that jeer and snarl angrily looking at the boat. As the oars are shipped and a gangplank is dropped into the rocky beach a massive bugbear with a half dozen others in tow approaches the ship. He sniffs the air, looking at the Knot and Odenkirk with a snarl, Fools to come to Sarrakots horde. We kill you and feed flesh to ogres? Why have you journeyed here pink skins?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash, unfamiliar with emotions of affection but learning to appreciate her fellows in the 9th Knot, looks at Salem with a hard expression. "Bring glory to our Dark Lord in the name of the 9th Knot. Hayd should serve you well," she says with a growling tone, somewhere between fond and angry as the warpriest turns to leave. She glares angrily at the ship captain but bites her tongue, instead audibly growling as she passes him.

The passionate devotee of Asmodeus spends much of the next week speaking with the Sailors and trying to identify who, if any, will convert to her faith when pushed. Her newfound focus and deliberateness is sometimes broken by frustration and her bloodborne rage boiling over, but usually she seems to be in control of herself. It is with some relief that their goal comes into sight and she approaches the railing of the ship.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Continue to try and evangelize the Sailors. Can we get a rough idea of how much - if any - success we are having? Perhaps with long-term Sense Motive checks or something?
Social skills check (-1 for Bluff or Diplomacy or +6 for Intimidate): (1d20)[*18*] or take 10/20 it allowed.
Sense Motive: (1d20+4)[*7*] or take 10/20 it allowed.

Seeing all the tribal markings and rough, savage dwellings reminds the half-orc of her upbringing, and her expression and stance become clearly agitated. "I need to _not_ talk to them," she tells Stvari and Ahkmathi. "If I do, I'm going to hurt or kill one of them. This is too much like my tribe...I _ate_ them all, starting with my father. Do not let me risk the Great One's quest by losing control..." she warns, her expression like that of a feral animal being circled about by enemies.

When the large bugbear approaches an audible snarl exits Oghash's lips as she bares her teeth (large canines and all) at the furry humanoid. "*Try it! Sarrakot will find pieces of you strewn across the river bank!*" she says, quietly but only barely controlling herself...

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi sighed inwardly at Oghash's plea.  Of course even the simplest task could not be easy with this group.  Glancing around, he realized they were a fairly lousy lot to parley with anyone, let alone blood-thirsty bugbears.  But there was nothing for it but to press on.  Stepping forward, the mage allow his illusion to ripple, showing off the medallion of Asmodeus, a copy to the one they all had received at some point during their training.  With a motion, a glowing hand appeared in front of the lead bugbear's face; not in supplication or a sign of peace, but in an imperious gesture of 'hold.'   

Hold yourself, beast and watch your tongue least Oghash rip it out and eat it front of you and your kin.  We seek Sarrakot - he is expecting our arrival.    Quickly! The shadows lengthen and we have business, for we are all servants of the Dark Lord and he has plans that wait for no fools."
_OOC - Let's do this. 

PS - updated spells, since it was six days_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, create pit, euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari joins Oghash in their odd evangelism over the course of the next almost week.  More than a few times, the conversation wanders as a sailor notes the Dwarf's unfamiliar holy symbol during their interactions.  "Oh that?  Heh.  I _serve_ The Prince of Hell, but I _worship_ The Prince of Pain.  And before you ask, no, I don't particularly care to convince any of you to do the same.  Neither bestows gifts lightly, but Asmodeus has the will to inflict his order upon the Mitrans.  Zon Kuthon, insists only that I make them hurt.  It's a delicate balance, but one I find to my liking."

He continues to encourage conversion from the sailors, though he voluntarily abdicates the most direct roles in favor of judging the authenticity of their new followers' faith.  *Spoiler: OOC*
Show

just gonna roll the sense motive: (1d20+9)[*28*]


Staring across the short span of water, the broad-shouldered Dwarf smirks.  As Ahkmathi calls for Sarrakot, he turns to Oghash.  "'Eh.  He won't mind us culling a handful of idiots," he comments, perhaps to reassure her?  Much too loudly to only be intended for her ears, he continues, "besides, I know it's tradition to put the idiots on rear watch duty, but usually they don't take it so hard!"  He turns to the Bugbear on the shore and adds, "Please, _do_ try it.  I may never tire of watching Oghash humiliate fools."

----------


## DrK

The stench from the camp, a mixture of beasts, dung and woodsmoke is overpowering and the bugbears personal aroma at the base of the gangplank only slightly less so . The bugear bear flexes his muscles and pulls out a large heavy spiked flail as he spits deliberately at Oghash. *"Blood traitor, you should be in camp not with the pink skins...or the short beards"* he snarls. Another couple of bugbears beside him pulling out a cleaver and a heavy looking axe behind him. The others form a loos circle at the base of the gang plank.

Aboard the deck Odenkirk sneers, _"Dumb brutes. Every time they challenge. Wait here till the Fire Axe arrives, they are too stupid to fight..."_ However behind him you can see Rollo shaking his head. The 2nd mate and ~6 of the crew that had accompanied them on the seal hunt had become much more interested in Asmodus on the voyage, listening to Stavri, Oghash and Akhthami speak at length on the subject and all three had noticed Rollo now sporting the pointed star brand tatooted on his forearm (the tatoo still fresh and red and angry). Rollo looks to the Captain shaking his head, *"No Capatain, respect is earned through strength. The mighty take what they need, these must be crushed to show who is worthy to rule..."* As he speaks he looks to Oghash, Stavri and Ahkthami curious to see what they will do to these bugbears challenging them.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi snorted, walking back towards the ship and pausing for a moment.  He started muttering loudly, words about the stupidity of bugbears and the lack of respect.  He continued, moving to the gutteral tone of orcs, suggesting that violence begets violence, strength demands respect, and disrespect should be met with blood.  Then he turned, changing to the infernal tongue, continuing a diatribe of hate and vitriol, while gesticulating wildly.  As the mage raised his voice, he switched languages again, this time something archaic and vibrating with power.  His motions became more precise and measured, then ended with an echoing shout.  

As he quivered with rage, he stepped forward with a snarl, touching Oghash on her arm. 
Very well.  You have chosen to ignore our attempts at civility.  You have chosen to be made an example." 

He release his will and energy flowed through Oghash, as she began to grow and dwarf all those around her.  Ahkmathi continued, this time in the goblinoid tongue, his face a mask of disdain and pure hate.  "You choose death.  Enjoy, pig dogs!"
_OOC - Enlarge person on Oghash as we posture.  If we get the surprise round, Ahkmathi will follow with a color spray (DC 16 Will). 

Initiative - 25_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, create pit, euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: enlarge person (Oghash, 30 rounds); low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari looks over his shoulder and favors Rollo with a wide grin.  "Aye, and we take what we _want_ too, often enough."  

He steps up beside Oghash, raising aloft a silver skull on a chain.  "Witness your coming doom, and tremble!  Your blood will feed the earth!"  As his hands begin to glow faintly, he presses them to the butt of Oghash's mighty blade.  "Not that you need the help, but I'm right behind you," he promises.  

He saunters up to the edge of the gangplank, loosing and drawing his own blade as he walks- but leaving a clear path for Oghash to disembark however she pleases.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 1*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (Maneuver Master)//Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22 ****, *Fort* 6**, *Ref* 6**, *Will* 8**, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2*   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*Temple sword*  +6 (+9 for trips) (1d8+4, 19-20, x2) (trip friendly) 
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
(+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2 
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not
Most of the spells aren't on the list yet.

Casting Weapon of Awe on Oghash's soon-to-be-enlarged blade.
Drawing my own blade while moving forward.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status at beginning of combat*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 18+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 12, *Touch* 5, *Flat-footed* 12, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 3, *Will* 7, *CMB* +11, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Masterwork Greataxe*  +12 (3d6+17, 20/x3)
*Claws*  +10 (1d6+11, 20/x2)
*Chainmail +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, -1 Size, -2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 25, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (1/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack
Charge

Divine Favor (+1 Luck Bonus to hit/damage, +1 from Fate's Favored trait) 
Enlarge Person
Weapon of Awe

As Ahkmathi's spell causes Oghash to grow, she bares her teeth - a terrifying sight - and nods with the words of the rest of the 9th Knot. "*Yes! Asmodeus gives me his favor!*" she says, not yet bellowing, but her magically enhanced voice carrying with a deep rumble that can be _felt_ as much as heard. 

When it's clear that combat is about to begin, she predictably goes berserk (Bloodrage) and charges the nearest offending enemy - probably the bugbear speaking earlier... "*The blood sings in my teeth!*"


*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Divine Favor, gaining an extra +1 from her Fate's Favored trait.  :Small Amused: 

Initiative (roll twice and take better from War Sight Revelation: (1d20+3)[*18*], (1d20+3)[*19*]

When it's time to kill someone, Oghash will activate Bloodrage, Power Attack, and charge/leap to attack the nearest enemy
Enlarged MW Greataxe: (1d20+14)[*32*] to hit, (1d20+14)[*28*] (20/x3), (3d6+17)[*25*] slashing damage, (6d6+34)[*58*] critical strike damage (and shaken for one round)

If anything incurs an AoO: Enlarged MW Greataxe: (1d20+12)[*15*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*18*] (20/x3), (3d6+17)[*29*] slashing damage, (6d6+34)[*56*] critical strike damage (and shaken for one round)

----------


## DrK

The fight (as it were) is brutally short. Oghash swells as she chants a war chant, her axe beginning to glow and drip with spectral blood as Stavri and Oghash both summon magics to enhance it. The bugbears sling their weapons and ready to meet her but with a contemptuous wave of his hand scintillating colours erup from the elf's hand and three of bugbears collapse  unconcious and unseeing, the other two have a worse fate. The first is cloven in twain by the massive axe and the scond one, brave but stupid advances within Oghash's prodigious reach and is summarily hacked in half with a single sweeping blow from her axe....

The silence on the docks is palpable and other bug bears begins roaring, some in approval, some in anger. A hulking minotaur moo's angrily, pawing the ground as the metallic smell of blood hits it and you can feel the Captain and the rest of the men twitching and looking to the mooring ropes with some worry before there is a commotion at the back of the crowd. Whips crack, screams sound and soon enough three hullking bugberas that hulk a good foot taller than the rest push forward, each carrying a spiked whip that trails green blood as they've whipped others out of their way. But its not them that catches your eyes. Its the bugbear that stands with them in full metallic black spiky plate mail with a axe that hisses steam and glow with inner fire - Sakkarot Fire axe you would assume - and as you've been told one of the Cardinal's Agents. 



The fire axe looks about, the crowd silencing with fear of their general as he regards the dead. "The weak fall. The weak have no place here..." He drives him the point stamping great steel boots onto the stunned ones crushing their skulls and looks at Oghash, panting and blood splattered and enlarged towering above him. But he stares at her without fear. "I am the Fire Axe... You have my weapons?" he demands, before gesturing at a great tent made from stretched polar bear hides you can see in the trees. "Come, tell me of the weapons you bring and tell me of the weak pink skins to the south so that we may begin their slaughter."
He eyes the three of you from his beady red eyes and all of you can see the glint of cruel intelligence there....

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the foolish bugbears die to her swift and merciless strike Oghash watches the other monsters' reactions with something akin to hunger. When the battle ends before her bloodlust is truly slaked she takes several seconds to breath deeply and recover before addressing the lead bugbear. "*The Ninth Knot hails Sakkarot Fire-Axe in the name of our Dark Lord. Greetings, great brother!*" she proudly proclaims so that all assembled can hear in her magically-deepened voice. 

Confidently looking back to the ship, she makes eye contact with Rollo and orders, "*Unload the weapons and then wait for us to come back.*" The enlarged half-orc deliberately ignores the Captain (who she already considers a dead-man walking) and demonstrates her trust and confidence in the newly converted sailors as she follows their host towards his majestic tent.

*Spoiler: OoC and Mechanics*
Show

Intimidate, if it's applicable, to the assembled monstrous army: (1d20+6)[*23*] (not counting any circumstantial bonuses due to what just happened, size, etc...).

I am taking a little liberty, but assuming that Sakkarot is also a faithful Asmodean and would recognize the greeting and description of "brother" as a sign of respect. That is how I intend it - not trying to be overly familiar with him.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi smiled as the gambit played out, walking past the dead bodies, he moved to join Sakkarot and the others in the tent.  Presuming everyone makes it there without getting shanked or eaten, Ahkmathi makes himself comfortable.  Once they are ready to discuss, the wizard nods in respect to the bugbear and speaks.  

We have brought the weapons as directed by Cardinal Thorn, for your use in bringing war to the weak ones beyond the walls.  While you arm your forces, we shall go to Balentyne and ensure the gate is open for you to bring war to Talingarde.  What have you learned of the pink skins beyond the Watch Wall?" 
_OOC - Seeing if Sakkarot has any information that might help with our mission.  For the record, he will ensure he is never alone while moving among the bugbears.  Not like a bodyguard, but more of a subtle choice to make sure he doesn't have to deal with boisterous and hungry bugbears trying to get an easy snack_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, create pit, euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: enlarge person (Oghash, 30 rounds); low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari smirks, amused by the display.  "glorious!" he whispers, under his breath, as Oghash slings viscera and blood all over the docks.  He stands behind Oghash's flank, content to be the second in line for combat, even when his turn never quite comes.  As he steps across the gangplank, he peers down at the fallen creatures.  "Stupid.  Wasteful." he comments.  After a few moments, and deep breaths to savor the tinny odor, he grins.  

He glances at Rollo long enough to ensure the sailor is following Oghash's orders before turning back to the crowd.  "As the prince of Hell has commanded," he chants, striding boldly among the monsters.

----------


## DrK

On the docks Odenkirk gazes at Rollo with loathing as he realises the friendly nods that you have been directing his way. Rollo though nods to the trio of the knot and begins bellowing orders and the sailors are soon running a hoist up the mast and leveraging the crates of arms and armour over the side into the waiting arms of the bugbears and ogres lined up. Occasionally a giant, whipped by smaller goblinoids lurches to the side of the ship wading into the freezing waters and scoops a crate or two off the desk with its arms. Each time that happens the crew scatter, hands reaching to weapons just in case the giant tries to snatch more than a wooden crate. 

Happy that peace is reigning at the dock and leaving a heavyily set albino furred minotaur with one glaring eye and an enormous spiked morning star crafted from the skull of some sort of beast in charge Sakkarot leads you through the camp towards his tent. Outside the tent is a massive spit atop which half a dozen broken and half naked Mitran slaves turn a huge boar over the roaring flames. The slaves look up in terror at the approach of the bugbear and their looks turn to confusion as they see Oghash, Akthmaki and Stavri following the bugbear. Sakkarot though is happy, *"The Cardinal spoke true. You have brought steel to my horde. With that I can forge a horde to sweep aside the tin wrapped Knights of Alerion. and bring chaos and death to the Northern Realms"*. His beady red eyes gleam with excitement as he speaks but you can all see the gleam of cunning intellect in them despite the furred savage face. *"My horde grows. When the weapons are unloaded I will have the boat take you across the lake and drop on shore near Balentyne. You will have a month to weaken its defences, to grind don its gates and prepare the way for us to breach the watch wall. "* He pauses looking mainly at the wizard and the dwarf.

*You are traitors to your own kind. You must know that. When Balentyne falls and my horde pours through its shattered gates, we will slaughter the Talireans by the thousands. Yet I see no regret in your eyes. Tell me, how can this be?*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash smiles - a gruesome sight - as she sees the captain's displeasure. "*This is fun,*" she says as she turns to follow their host. Listening to Sakkarot she nods a bit more solemnly and waits to hear her companions' answers.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari snorts at Sakkarot's question.  "I just watched you crush the heads of three of your own clan for falling prey to petty magics," he grunts.  "I might ask you the same.  I've no kin in the Northlands, and the kin I have are by bond, not blood.  These fools claim to serve simple ideas of goodness, even while cheating and robbing one another blind every chance they get.  Paying off sheriffs and bribing judges, when they can't pretend to themselves that they're still following some hollow _law_."  The Dwarf sneers, and waves a hand dismissively.  He glances at the doorway beyond which human slaves roast meat for the harbinger of their own fall and the expression becomes a wicked sneer.  "Even those weaklings cook your food like they think subservience will save them.  Tell me, can five slaves turn the spit?"  

Taken a bit by surprise by Stvari's sudden line of questioning, the Bugbear narrows his eyes and nods.  "*They can.*"  

The Dwarf nods, and throws open the canvas tent and stalks back into the sun.  He approaches the spitted boar, clanking quietly as he begins to loosen the dull gray chain wrapped carefully around his torso.  He watches for a moment, as the beast turns, roasting slowly.  "You there, what's your name?"  He demands of the nearest slave.  Not expecting to be addressed, the slave stammers for a moment.  "Your _NAME!_" Stvari barks.  

"Ahh, Jenner.  Stanley Jenner," he manages to croak out.  

Stvari turns and steps towards the man.  "That's what it _was_ once.  Now, it's Meat!"  Without warning, the Dwarf's calm demeanor shatters as he unwinds the chain in one smooth motion.  Without breaking the flow, the sharpened edges of the chain crash down from above, ripping and tearing into the stunned slave.  Only a moment or two later, Stvari finishes the slave off in a gruesome display of violence.  He stands up takes a breath and looks at the next slave.  "Your name?"

Terrified, shaking, and soiled, the slave stammers "Mm-m- meat?"  After a long pause, marked by heavy but even breaths, Stvari grins.  "Smart lad." 

He turns back to the Bugbear and the unlikely trio of guests gathered by the tent and chuckles wryly.  "We're _all_ monsters, as far as I can tell.  Only some have the strength to make the world be what they will it.  I'll be damned before I let _these_ beat me."

With an almost terrifying level of calm, he begins to tightly wrap the bloody chain around his torso once more, carefully placing each barbed point outward, and addresses Oghash.  "Want him on a spit, sweetheart?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash watches Stvari's actions with a bit of a surprised expectation. When he offers her a nice, well-cooked meal of human flesh she tilts her head to the side in confusion. Then she shrugs and says, "Yes, good idea." She then excuses herself to direct the slaves to put their late-companion on a spit of his own and supervise the initial cooking of the dead man, leaving Stvari and Ahkmathi to continue their discussion with Sakkarot.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi watched with disdain as his companion displayed his loyalty to the cause in brutal fashion.  Where he had been saddled with one large monster, now the mage had a second, smaller one.  Both were certainly useful, and masterful in their visitation of violence upon their foes.  But sometimes, he wished they could be a little more elegant about it, even if subtlety wasn't a possibility.  Here, on the edge of the world, their chaotic frenzies were acceptable, even welcome.  But once they were truly on their mission, a delicate hand would be needed.

When the bugbear turned his eyes to Ahkmathi as Stvari and Oghash shared a moment over 'meat' the elf simply gave a cold smile. Pardon my correction, Sakkarot, but you are incorrect.  I did not betray my kinsfolk; the people of Talinguard betrayed me.  I was a devoted son and sibling, giving my all to save my ailing sister.  In my studies, I turned to magicks that destroyed my father, and frightened the fools around me.  I was accused of witchcraft, and before someone with a brain could question the baseless accusations, I was on my way to Brandescar.  " 

Gazing at his hand, the mage called forth a ghostly hand, then sounds of chants filled the tent.  

"As my associate has insinuated, we are alike, milord.  We all seek power - power to do as we please, in the name of that which we revere most.  Now tell us of what you have learned hear in the hinterlands?  What secrets have you unearthed that might aid our mission to open up the flower you wish to dispoil?"
_OOC - Using some cantrips to accentuate the speech.  And using evil-colored goggles to explain why Ahkmathi is the real victim!_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, create pit, euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: enlarge person (Oghash, 30 rounds); low-light vision

----------


## DrK

Sakkarot watches the display and listens to the stories from the others before tilting back his head and laughing, a great belly laugh and joining Oghash in the feast of the slave formally known as "meat". As he feasts on man and boar he looks around at them all. "The hinterlands you ask of..." he sneers, "A vast expanse of tribes, wilderness and savages. Morons, fools and petty tyrants. Only now do they feel the lure of conquest and the slaughter of the manlings beyond the watch all." 

The bugbear leans forward, voice low and looking around at the three of you, fire burning with intensity in his red eyes. "I hate these lands. I want stone houses not tents of skin, I want fire, and water and the trappings of a city. I shall carve an empire out the north, I shall sit upon a throne of skulls and a feast on the children of knights." he snorts, calming himself before continuing. 

"We will need to breach the gates. The watchtower spans the gorge and the double gates are thick. My horde will die upon the walls if you do not succeed, or we will be crippled so much I cannot drown the North in blood. The Lord of Aldencross, is Thomas Havelyn. He is cunning and wise, a knight who had held the watch wall for decades. Be wary of him, but I would make sure he dies, him and his mad mage who throws fire."  He snarls and spits. "There are many men, even more than your prodigious appetite can handle. Start in Aldencross, the town lies by the tower and offers more places for your kind to hide."

As he feasts happily he grins at you all. "You wonder at my knowledge. I was taken as a slave, and sentenced to burn and die before the Cardinal Found me. He took me to a place of secrets and showed me the way of the Lord of Hell, he gave me his mark and gave me this sacred duty. I shall serve the Cardinal and in return he will make me a lord of the ruins of the North." 

_Anymore questions or back to the boat in the morning_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash listens to the big bugbear with interest, nodding at the desires expressed by the monstrous creature. She smiles as he shares her meal, clearly happy to see that her tastes are shared. She snorts briefly at the idea of eating the whole barracks-worth of soldiers, though she looks thoughtful at the prospect. "Did the Cardinal make you part of a Knot? Are there others, or just you?" she asks curiously, enjoying the discussion with another faithful devotee of Asmodeus.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari listens keenly during the dinner, eager to take in any knowledge that could prove valuable.  He nods and grunts questionably-politely, and makes a dedicated point of avoiding meat that doesn't look like pork.

"Don't you worry.  We'll open those gates."  Somehow, the promise comes across less cocky and more a simple statement of fact.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

unless there's more here that I'm missing, I'm good to head back to the boat

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi nodded, committing the information Sakkarot shared, his eyes gleaming at the challenge.  After the beast spoke, Ahkmathi nodded slowly and lowered his voice.  _We shall rot their will from within, or burn their flesh from without.  Either way, the tower shall fall and the mewling 'noids that do not turn to the Way shall meet their end in divine agony."_ 
_OOC - ready to press_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 16 Init +11 Move 30' / F +2 R +4 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, create pit, euphoric cloud

Skills: Arcana/Planes +13; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +12; History/Engineering +11; Geo/Nobility+10; Spellcraft +10
Teleport: 7/7
Effect: enlarge person (Oghash, 30 rounds); low-light vision

----------


## DrK

THe massive shaggy bugbear looks at the orc and grins with his own sharp teeth. *"I am one of his knots, the most important and most mighty. But there are 9 knots, one for each layer that our Lord Asmodeus holds dear."*  He shrugs, *"I serve the cardinal. he found me, he carved me anew and gifted me with holy purpose. And now with your deceit from within the tower I can deliver on those promises that I made in blood to the cardinal and the Lord of Devils."* Again he chuckle before tearing into a fresh piece of the dead slave...

The banquet goes on for a few more hours before you are offered a tent for the night in the camp with disciplined looking bugbears garbed in spiked plate and carrying heavy spiked chains and flails as guards. Sakarot himself swearing to your safety.... Which is true as it turns out. The morning dawning cold and damp with the stench and sounds of the camp full of beasts all around. From the low bellows of the minotaurs to the drunken bellowing  of giants and ogres the camp seems only moderately one level above chaos. 

Heading back to the long boat Rollo grins widely and you see him and the half dozen of the men who have been listening to your sermons offer salutes and fingers forming the holy symbols of Asmodeus in greeting. Rollo meets you at the top of the gangplank, _"The Captain will sail shortly, he means to cross the lake and drop you on the far shore..."_ he pauses and leans in to whisper quietly to Stavri, _"Have a care, he may slit your throat and dump you on the shore before leaving back to the icy waters of Njordland."_

AT that moment Captain Odenkirk appears, unusually garbed in a thick coat of chain, his axe at his belt. Eyeing the war camp he grunts, *"I do not trust the beasts. I will sleep sound when out of their sight."* Then after bellowing orders to the crew to ready the sails and prepare to row across the lake he looks back at the three of you. *"I will sail across the lake, we should make the far side of the lake by evening and you will be some 6 miles from Aldencross. If you campe for the night you may arrive there in morning, or journey there at night as you see fit. "* Spitting over the side he looks at the empty hold and the beach where hundreds of green skins and bugbears practice with the new steel. *"I will be well rid of this journey. Once you are on the beach I am done with your Cardinal..."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari rests easy under the Bugbears eye, having found an odd kindred spirit in the language of violence.  Still, he's no fool, so one hand lightly atop the hilt of his chain as he slumbers in the provided tent.  He rises early, as is his habit, and spends several long minutes performing a series of martial forms as the sun begins to pierce the dank fog.  Breath heavy in the cold air, a glistening sheen of sweat nonetheless forms on his hugely muscled shoulders as he provides an oddly graceful (if a tad frightening) display of physique and prowess.

As the ninth knot returns to the _Frosthammar_, the squat monk nods in greeting to Rollo.  He chuckles at the warning, and mumbles "Of course he would," by way of acknowledgement.  Grinning wickedly at the first mate, his voice lowers conspiratorially.  "I'd heard something similar, come to think of it."  Without waiting to see if the man understands his meaning, the Dwarf stumps unceremoniously on board.  

"Aye," he calls to the captain (for now).  "That'll serve our purposes as well as Cardinal Thorne's.  You've done your part, and the master rewards good service."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Though I'm not super jazzed by the idea, by every right, this remains two bluff checks.  One to pass Rollo a hidden message: (1d20-4)[*14*]

And one to set the captain at ease: (1d20-4)[*0*]

*shrugs*

edit: hahahaha XD

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi nodded again, contemplating where Sakkarot stood within the hierarchy, and whether the Cardinal would call for his head one day.  He continued to eat his own food, having not elected to participate in the eating of slaves.  That night, he studied his books, ensuring he had spells to deal with the captain and whatever crew remained loyal to him on the morrow.  

When they returned to the ship, he simply stared at the Captain, nodding.  Aye, after tomorrow, the Cardinal will no longer require your services.  And we can all part ways, all the richer for the experience."  Then he joined the others in their makeshift bivouac on the boat.  Watching as the crew worked to set sail.
_OOC - I'll update crunch below and spells selected later - I don't have access to my sheet right now._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bulls strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash listens with interest as Sakarot explains that he is one Knot, entirely on his own. She nods in a way that she hopes looks like she understands and is considering the idea, but in reality she's very confused. "One bugbear...a whole Knot...like one rope tied in a knot?" she muses to herself as she makes herself comfortable that night, the sounds of the monstrous camp relaxing in their familiarity. Her stomach (and mind) full, Oghash drifts off into a deep but dream-filled sleep.

The next morning Oghash enjoys some leftovers for breakfast before she follows the others back to the boat. Finding it unloaded and ready to sail she smiles at Rollo and listens to his warning. She nods at Stvari's words - as if she understands the secret message - and returns the salutes of the various sailors. "The Prince of Darkness rewards the strong - you are wise to join the faithful," she says, loudly enough for all to hear her familiar encouragement.

When the Captain appears she smiles an unfriendly smile. "Captain, you look good in that chain, but is it safe? It must be heavy..." she says as she looks at the deep waters of the lake, her meaning clear. With a glance to Rollo she continues, "Of course, you swim like a fish, right? It wouldn't pull you down if something happened..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Oghash will be watching for the briefest opportunity to pull rush the Captain overboard once they are out on the lake. With enough of the sailors turned to Asmodeus' worship she's confident they can bring the ship across without him.

If this works out, the sailors who haven't been turned will have their one opportunity to swear themselves to Asmodeus and the 9th Knot. If they don't, they die in any number of unpleasant ways.

If this doesn't work out, she's going to be watching the un-turned sailors carefully. She will be particularly short-tempered to any of them that get too close, possibly to the point of lashing out and attacking them. She's fine starting the fighting early.

Finally, if after the culling there are enough sailors left to sail the ship under Rollo's guidance, she wants to direct them to return to the Cardinal to sail under his colors, not as hired mercenaries.

----------


## DrK

The freezing waters oft he lake swell and roll beneath the _Frosthammar_ as it cuts across the wide lake towards the pine shrouded southern shore, mountains rise to the east and you know that the river exiting the lake from the eastern side is the one that cuts through the mountains and over which the bridge at the Balentyne watchtower runs. Its 2-3 hours into the travel across the bridge, Odenkirk glowering at the crew in the centre of the boat, his axe, his hand always resting on his axe handle as he eyed the 3 members of the know with suspicion - his clear antipathy with Oghash has only been deepening over the voyage. 

For Oghash and Stavri its clear that this may be the most opportune to strike (if they want to) as Odenkirk moves to the narrow prow of the boat, scanning the distant shore for a landmark of some kind. Most of the men you know to be loyal to him man the long sweeps tha help the sails power the longship through the choppy waters with some speed, whilst Rollo and half the men you know to be more devout to the Prince of Hell stand at the low gunwhales on watch or relaxing....


_Feel free to initiate combat with a surpise round. If you want. Odenkirk is assuming you would wait till you are at the beach_

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari stands and stretches lazily.  He stomps over to Rollo and most of the _Knot's_ allies.  Staring over the wind-tossed swells, he calls upon Zon-Kuthon, loudly intoning a bizarre blessing.  "Watch over your faithful and their allies in destruction!  Strengthen our arms and bolster our efforts!  Let the blood of our enemies slake the new thirst of The Prince of Devil's next coming!"  In broad view of all onboard, he casts a spell, causing his skin to thicken and take on a grey, dull metallic sheen.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This can be surprise round, and/or distraction for someone else.  Either way, he's gonna cast iron skin on himself in preparation for making some hurt.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Moved for narrative order and new buffs*
Show

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Surprise Round*
Show

*Oghash*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 34+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 14, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Masterwork Greataxe*  +10 (1d12+9, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Bloodrage, -2 Charge)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (1/10 Rounds Used Today) 
Charge

Oghash notes both Stvari's distraction and the subtle hints from Ahkmathi that the elf spellcaster intends to help her surprise the ship's captain with a feral grin. Standing and looking to the front of the ship the barbaric half-orc woman walks to within about fifteen feet of the man before she allows the infernal influence in her blood to overcome her self control in an instant of fury and insanity. "*YOU DON'T DIE TODAY - YOU DIE EVERYDAY!*" she screams as she draws her greataxe and with the flat of it rushes into Captain Odenkirk, pushing him with all her might towards the icy lake waters!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Oghash will certainly wait for Silent Image or Enlarge Person from Ahkmathi before initiating combat. Otherwise she will take Stvari's spellcasting as her cue to begin the slaughter!

Initiative: (1d20+3)[*7*]

Charge (as a standard action due to the surprise round) (drawing her greataxe as she moves) and attempt to bull rush Captain Odenkirk off the deck of the ship into the lake. As he is not expecting this I do not think the combat maneuver incurs an attack of opportunity from him (or anyone else). Bull Rush (CMB+Charge): (1d20+11)[*19*] vs Captain Odenkirk's CMD.

As we aren't using battle maps I don't know how far she needs to push him, but Oghash will move with him as far as the railing, assuming she has the movement to do so.




> If your attack is successful, your target is pushed back 5 feet. For every 5 by which your attack exceeds your opponents CMD you can push the target back an additional 5 feet. You can move with the target if you wish but you must have the available movement to do so. If your attack fails, your movement ends in front of the target.


If this isn't enough to knock the Captain overboard during the surprise round _and_ Oghash beats his initiative and gets to act before him in round 1, she will continue to try and Bull Rush him off the side of the ship: (1d20+9)[*16*] vs Captain Odenkirk's CMD. If he beats her initiative she won't necessarily do this, as it would incur an AoO.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi watched the Captain prowl, and noticed the growing agitation in Oghash each time she made eye contact with the man.  Things were going to come to a head soon, and if he didn't take action, could result in disaster.  Fortunately, he had come prepared for this day, knowing he would need to ensure Oghash could wreak as much havoc as possible as quickly as possible.  He moved among his two companions, murmuring, _"I will be masking my moves via arcane means, which should enable me to provide you enchantments to improve your lethality."_  After a moments pause, he shook his head and tried again.  _"I will cast a spell to hide me from enemy eyes.  I will be able to provide you magical help so we can kill the Captain.  After I say go, you can attack.  But try to act nature, even if this seems weird.  Stvari, a distraction would be useful."_

After getting a quick acknowledgement from his companions, Ahkmathi drink a small vial, then went and sat down on one of the padded crates, studying his massive tone.  However, in actuality, he remained in place, hidden under the veil of an illusion covering only himself.  Pulling free another vial, Ahkmathi whispered a spell that he placed upon the giant woman, place the vial in her paw.  He whispered, Drink this when you are ready, then attack as soon as you swallow - it will increase your size, like my spell." 

Then Ahkmathi moved to position himself where he could cast a spell upon the Captain's allies.  And he waited ... 
_OOC - Drink first extraction - illusion of calm.  Covers me for all the stuff following (lasts for 3 minutes).  Second, he'll cast bull's strength on Oghash (+4 Str [enh] for 3 min), then give her a vial to drink (instant enlarge person for 3 minutes).  Finally, he'll move to stand in an area where he can target the men loyal to the Captain.  Depending on their position, he cast a spell that can hit the most of them.  Any thoughts on how 'weak' minded Ahk thinks these guys are (i.e., levels / classes and such)?  Local - (1d20+14)[28].

Oh, and Initiative - (1d20+11)[31]_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: illusion of calm (veils actions, lasts 27 more rounds); Bulls Strength (+4 Str [enhancement] for 28 rounds); give Oghash an enlarge person infusion (will last 30 rounds); low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Surprise Round*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 34+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 13, *Touch* 6, *Flat-footed* 12, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Masterwork Greataxe*  +11 (3d6+16, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +1*, (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, -1 Size, -2 Bloodrage, -2 Charge)
*Abilities* Str 29, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (1/10 Rounds Used Today)
Charge
Enlarge Person
Bull's Strength

It takes Oghash several moments to understand Ahkmathi's words, but she takes the extract and follows the elf's directions. Oghash then notes Stvari's distraction with a feral grin. Standing and looking to the front of the ship the barbaric half-orc woman walks to within about fifteen feet of the man. There she drinks the extract and allows the infernal influence in her blood to overcome her self control in an instant of fury and insanity. "*YOU DON'T DIE TODAY - YOU DIE EVERYDAY!*" she screams as she draws her enlarged greataxe and with the flat of it rushes into Captain Odenkirk, pushing him with all her might towards the icy lake waters!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Oghash accepts and drinks the Enlarge Person extract from Ahkmathi before initiating combat. Then she takes Stvari's spellcasting as her cue to begin the slaughter!

All rolls occur in the post above, with modifications as noted below.

Initiative: *6* (7-1 from Enlarge Person)

Charge (as a standard action due to the surprise round) (drawing her greataxe as she moves) and attempt to bull rush Captain Odenkirk off the deck of the ship into the lake. As he is not expecting this I do not think the combat maneuver incurs an attack of opportunity from him (or anyone else). Bull Rush (CMB+Charge): *23* (19+4 from additional buffs) vs Captain Odenkirk's CMD.

As we aren't using battle maps I don't know how far she needs to push him, but Oghash will move with him as far as the railing, assuming she has the movement to do so.




> If your attack is successful, your target is pushed back 5 feet. For every 5 by which your attack exceeds your opponents CMD you can push the target back an additional 5 feet. You can move with the target if you wish but you must have the available movement to do so. If your attack fails, your movement ends in front of the target.


If this isn't enough to knock the Captain overboard during the surprise round _and_ Oghash beats his initiative and gets to act before him in round 1, she will continue to try and Bull Rush him off the side of the ship: *20* (16+4 from additional buffs) vs Captain Odenkirk's CMD. If he beats her initiative she won't necessarily do this, as it would incur an AoO.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi moved to keep his companions between himself and the Captain's loyal sailors.  Moving freely, he set up to capture as many targets with his spell and cast out a spray of sparkling dust that could blind and stun the weak-willed.  To those around, it appeared that the wizard was simply standing nearby, taking notes in his book as he meandered forward.  However, a wave of color suddenly appeared engulfing Odenkirk and two of his close companions.  Ahkmathi called out, with the image mimicking his lip movements, "To arms, loyal servants of the Dark Lord!  Death to the unbelievers and the faithless!  Glory will be ours!"
_OOC - During surprise, casting Color Spray (DC 15 Will save).  As I read the spell, it seems nobody saves against illusion of calm until they attack it.  Cool beans!_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: illusion of calm (veils actions, lasts 26 more rounds); Bulls Strength (+4 Str [enhancement] on Oghash for 27 rounds); Enlarge person (Oghash, 29 more rounds); low-light vision

----------


## DrK

Odenkirk shouts in anger and surprise as a giant Oghash steps out from seemingly nowhere and slams him against the railings of the ship. He howls a loud and wild and savage battle cry, that is tinged with fear slightly as his two nearest men drop to the decking convulsing and grabbing at their eyes as the wave of colour blind them and leave them reeling on the deck. Behind Oghash rollo nods and three of the walrus hunters form a triangle around the mage, drawing long curved knives or short hafted axes to protect Ahkmathi.

Odenirk draws his axe free from his waist, crying *"You want my ship, do ye? I killed my brother to take her and Ill kill all of you to keep her!* as he goes mad, frothing and swinging at Oghash

_Rage, draw the big axe nd attack with power attack and powerful blow rage power  (1d20+9)[26] dam (1d12+14)[21]_ 


Stavri glows, metallic strands forming in his beard as one of the loyal crew runs down the deck towards drawing him a battle axe and chopping at him.
_Attack (1d20+5)[25] dam (1d8+3)[7]_

As Rollo and the rest of the Walrus hunters begin drawing weapons and facing Odenkirk's loyal crew as mainly shouts are engaged so far as the shock of mutiny is still raw.  Rollo looking at the battle between Odenkirk and Oghash is clearly not going to intervene taking a "might makes right" approach to the duel.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi's image continued to watch the battle, obviously bored with events, but at the least unconcerned.  However, underneath the illusion, Ahkmathi pulled free a small device from within his robes, glanced up at the combat as he made a few adjustments, then tossed it at the raging Captain.  Upon impact, the device exploded and a flash of flame and black smoke, engulfing anyone who was not an ally.  
_OOC - Rnd 1: Toss a bomb at Odenkirk.  With precise bombs, Ahkmathi will designate any areas with an ally as splash damage free (up to four squares).  
Attack - (1d20+6)[8] (I don't know if he counts as flat-footed to me, but here's hoping I hit the raging maniac with a ranged touch attack!) Dam - (2d6+4)[13]

EDIT:  I KNEW as soon as I typed that I was going to roll poorly.  Sigh ... I can't access the rules on a missed attack so feel free to roll on that, @DrK_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 6/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: illusion of calm (veils actions, lasts 25 more rounds); Bulls Strength (+4 Str [enhancement] on Oghash for 26 rounds); Enlarge person (Oghash, 28 more rounds); low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari snorts.  "Couldn' care less about the ship, mate.  It's your _head_ we're after!"  The jibe turns to a grunt as one of the loyal sailors introduces him to the business end of his axe.  "Aye, you know how to use it, eh?  From the floor?"

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 1*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (MM)//Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20 , *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*(trip friendly) Temple sword*  +6 (+9 for trip attempt) (1d8+4, 19-20, x2)
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 wisdom, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion, +2 saves vs fear
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not
Destructive Smite: 6/7
Touch of Darkness 7/7
Cleric spells (see sheet) 
Ironskin: 3 mins -1 round

Gonna use flurry to throw down a few maneuvers.  First, a trip: (1d20+7)[*11*]
If that works, the second maneuver will be a dirty trick to entangle him with a nearby rope or chain or piece of canvas.  If it didn't work, we'll try to trip him again: (1d20+7)[*19*]

Assuming either trip succeeds, Stvari is gonna use his vicious stomp feat to, well viciously stomp this guy.
(1d20+6)[*16*] (presumably against lowered AC for prone and entanglement?)
(1d20+6)[*24*] cc (26, x2)
(1d6+5)[*7*] damage (includes +1 for destructive smite)
(1d6+5)[*11*] crit bonus

If he tries to stand up, he'll get to find out what combat reflexes feels like: If someone else triggers an AoO, he's not picky (and has 3 bonus AoOs to spare)
(1d20+6)[*26*] AoO
(1d20+6)[*16*] CC (with sword, 19-20, x2)
(1d8+6)[*9*] damage
(1d8+6)[*9*] crit bonus

Edit: I forgot to update the character sheet with the spiked chain last time.  Damage should be 2d4 instead of 1d8, but I figure I can just correct that moving forward?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 13+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Masterwork Greataxe*  +11 (3d6+16, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +1*, (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, -1 Size, -2 Bloodrage)
*Abilities* Str 29, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (2/10 Rounds Used Today)
Enlarge Person
Bull's Strength

"*SING THE SONG OF THE BLOOD, RINGING IN OUR EARS!*" chants Oghash tunelessly as she steps back (out of his reach) and tries again to knock the raging captain off the side of his boat using the flat side of her enlarged axe.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

5-ft step to get out of melee range of the captain, then use her own reach to Bull Rush: (1d20+15)[*20*] vs Odenkirk's CMD. Since he's not using a reach weapon or enlarged this shouldn't incur an AoO.

Should someone (especially the captain) incur an AoO from Oghash: Large MW Greataxe (1d20+11)[*29*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*15*] (20/x3), (3d6+16)[*25*] slashing damage, (6d6+32)[*49*] critical strike damage.

----------


## DrK

As the blood begins to roll across the deck of the ship there is a tremendous  boom and a great plume of water as the mage's bomb sails over the side and detonates in the lake causing many ofthe sailors to jump, and others to make signs of good luck (and some you note the symbol of Asmodeus). In the mid deck Stavri cruelly kicks the feet of the man who had the temerity to hit him with an axe before stamping on the mans feet and then thrashing him with the spiked chasin as he tried to crawl to his feet, the spiked chain wrapping around his neck and choking the life from him

By the side of the ship Odenkirk buries his axe into Oghash but the enraged orc doesn't care and despitet he axe lodged her in chest she picks up the Captain and bodily hursl him overboard! There is a great splash as he hits the water, his axe vanishing from sight as he paddles towards the ship

_(1d20+1)[10] Swim vs DC15, but swimming 10ft will leave him 10ft behind the 20ft /round ship_

Even as the captain is hurled overboards one of his men tries to rush Oghash from behind but with her massive height and long arms she whirls around and chops him near enough in half, blood fountaining on the deck of the ship as the body spills its viscera onto the deck. Rollow raises his axe high and bellows *"Captain Oghash! All hail the Dark Lord..."* a cry taken up by about third of the crew as the rest drop weapons shifting nervously and looking at the splashing Captain....

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash takes a moment to breath before intoning a deep prayer. "*Asmodeus grants power - and healing - to the strong. Doom to the weak...*" As her wounds begin to stitch closed she looks to the nearest, yet-to-be-converted sailor and casually walks up to him. Lifting the trembling man by the shirt she holds him high above the deck of the ship and shakes him roughly. Loudly enough for all to hear she says to him, "*I hunger. Unless you want to feed me, let him catch up. Slowly.*"

Looking back at the swimming man she tosses the sailor to the deck. Without turning her head she calls out to their most faithful convert. "*First Mate Rollo! Drop sail and have the unconverted men take the oars. The faithful will prepare a feast for our new converts tonight...*" Then she turns to watch Odenkirk struggle to tread water, content to let the man tire himself out fully before throwing him a line and fishing him out of the lake.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

End Bloodrage.

Oghash doesn't know she is casting Cure Light Wounds, but that's what she's doing as she recovers from the fatigue of Bloodrage. CLW: (1d8+3)[*11*], (1d8+3)[*5*], (1d8+3)[*6*] HPs healed until she is within 5 HPs of max. (13+? out of 34). Edit: she will take all of the healing and be at full HPs.

I'm taking a bit of narrative liberty, but I suspect she can lift a sailor as described, especially as long as she's enlarged.

The intention is to slow the ship enough that Odenkirk eventually catches up, but only after hypothermia and fatigue have rendered him too weak to fight. Oghash will direct the speed very carefully (for her), ensuring that he never gets too close before it is clear he is about to pass out and drown. Only then will she have him pulled from the lake.

As the exhausted and drowning man is dragged up and thrown onto the deck of the ship Oghash, now back to normal size, rips off most of his clothing, stripping him of gear and dignity. She directs Rollo to place Odenkirk in shackles and tie him to the mast as she watches. "*He will feed the faithful, as will any others who don't swear themselves to Asmodeus,*" she explains as the ship gets ready to pull into their destination. "*Leave a small team of the faithful onboard to stand watch. They will be rewarded with the best cuts. Have all the others go ashore. They will brand any new converts and cook the others - alive.*"

With a smile that is utterly bereft of humanity or decency the half-orc woman looks about at _her_ ship and crew, her gaze lingering on the terrified faces of the unconverted. Having condemned them either to horrific, painful death or eternal damnation she smiles. "*The Ninth Knot grows in power. The faithful are rewarded. See to Ahkmathi and Stvari - be sure they are comfortable and enjoy the evening. It has been a good day.*"

As Rollo turns to see to the needs of the other leaders of the Knot everyone nearby can hear Oghash's stomach rumble. It is an ominous sound.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari savagely flenses the bleeding corpse, disappointed to have killed his assailant so quickly.  He glances up at the sound of a splash as Odenkirk hits the surface.  Frowning thoughtfully, he watches in a mixture of amusement and curiosity as the muscle-bound erstwhile captain swims powerfully among the thrashing waves.  "Shame he was so greedy," the Dwarf muses.  "There is strength in that man that could have been put to better use."  When one of the faithful appears to tend his wounds, Stvari waves him off, almost irritably.  "My blood serves my masters.  I won't die of this."

When the time comes, the squat monk dutifully fishes the exhausted man out of the ocean before unceremoniously dumping him amidships.  As Rollo binds his former superior to the mast, Stvari collects 9 torches and affixes them tightly to heavy harpoons he had previously recovered for this purpose.  With surprising care and cautious measurement, he plunges the harpoons into bags of foodstuffs at precise intervals to make a trio of overlapping triangles, with Odenkirk's bound form in the middle.  When he lights them, the temperature in the middle of the circle rises dramatically- protecting the bound man from exposure, but rapidly leaving him much too warm- sweating uncomfortably under their flickering, ruddy glares.  "One for each knot," he explains.  Glancing meaningfully at Oghash, he continues, "and the meat gets tight if the animal dies too early."

As the ship continues to press on towards shore and the site of their eventual disembarkation, the Dwarf paces around the torches.  Equal parts animalistic intimidation and religious fervor, the Dwarf quickly removes most of his outer-clothes amid the warmth of the knot of torches.  He begins chanting in a deep, clear voice, reciting a bizarre litany that praises Asmodeus' might even as it extols Zon'Kuthon's sheer brutality.  Bizarrely loving phrases of blood and death roll over the deck, quickly becoming uncomfortably familiar as he repeats the verses.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Glancing meaningfully at Oghash, he continues, "and the meat gets tight if the animal dies too early."


With a momentary frown Oghash mutters something to herself...

*Spoiler: Perception DC 15*
Show

"Now why hadn't I thought of that? I've cooked enough meat...Why is he being so nice to me...?"




> [Stvari] begins chanting in a deep, clear voice, reciting a bizarre litany that praises Asmodeus' might even as it extols Zon'Kuthon's sheer brutality.  Bizarrely loving phrases of blood and death roll over the deck, quickly becoming uncomfortably familiar as he repeats the verses.


Again Oghash scowls briefly, but then smiles an ugly smile, before frowning again. This process repeats for much of the time Stvari chants as the half-orc woman tries to understand the concept of veneration and respect for two deities at once. As it appears to give her a headache she stomps to the forecastle and looks towards land, rubbing her temples as her limited mental capacity fails to comprehend what the dwarf is doing.

----------


## DrK

Odenkirks screams last long into the day as he is slowly broiled alive before the ceremony begins. Oghash, Stavri and Akthami standing by the mast, the wizard summoning dramatic music and flickering lights to further enhance the terror 

One by one each of the crew is brought forward to be branded with Asmodeuss symbol and eat a piece of Odenkirk from the still living (if just) Captain. Rollo is the first, eyes blazing with adoration for the Dark Lord whilst there are 3 refusals, each of whom screams briefly or meets Oghashs axe with silent stoicism.

As the afternoon slaughter and ceremony ends the thing that was Odenkirk still twitches feebly and Rollo stands at the tiller. *Make for the shore. Drop the sail and fore oats for steerage only, Olaf, ready the sounding line and mark the depth*

A few minutes later there is a soft grinding of wood upon sand as the prow kisses the beach. Rollo looks at his masters. *Aldencross lies 4 miles away up that stream. We cannot take the Frosthammar  up the stream but we can wait here if you want. The river runs too fast and savage under the bridge of Balentyne so we cannot moor there. Do you want of the lads to come to Aldencross to offer some muscle?*

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi had let the other two have their fun with the captain.  Their barbaric methods were certainly effective for now, but at some point might require a bit more subtlety to entice the masses.  After others ate their fill and made their oaths, he headed to the former Captain's quarters, searching through for the gold Thorn had mentioned, in addition to anything of interest.  They needed to gather resources for the the battles ahead, as well as ensuring they maintained an exit strategy.  After searching throughout the quarters, he returned to joino the others.

Upon arriving at the shore, Ahkmathi spoke quietly to the others in Orcish.  _"While having more muscle may help carry the burden, subterfuge will be our chief weapon in the coming weeks.  I suggest we maintain this crew as an asset unique to our Knot.  They are now children of the Dark Lord - let them set sail on a newly christened ship, the Glorious Purpose, and ensure the word is brought to our tribal partners.  Better to have a hidden strength for tomorrow than to waste the resources today."_
_OOC - Not sure we get too much benefit from bringing them along, especially if we're supposed to infiltrate the city and wage a war of deceit and lies to undermine the strength of the defenders. _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 6/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash enjoys a bit of rare flesh before turning to oversee the grisly initiation. An observant watcher will note a quiet respect in her expression as she kills the three resistant men - even as one begs for mercy. "*You'll find none here,*" she says to the blubbering man as she stares into his weeping face. "*Die now to serve in death.*" 

Turning to Rollo to explain she continues to speak as she deliberately hacks the man in two. "Asmodeus grants the strong their _ambitions_ in life. He rules over all, though. Serve him in life. Earn your reward. These men will find no comfort with us. Maybe after death...but I like what we have now, here, in our hands more!" she says, encouraging the first mate with fervor and pride. "Serve the Ninth Knot well, and you will enjoy riches and power too. But always, first serve the Dark Prince."

After the party is done with the feast Oghash collects the late Captain's equipment and treasure. Looking at the fine chainmail he wore she has Rollo help her change it out with hers. "Be sure it fits right, and then take my old mail. It will be your first payment for loyal service - the enchantment on it will serve you well," she says seriously. Then she picks up the magical greataxe with a mean smile and swings it to try and check the feel of its balance. "This will do me well. Nice." Finally she picks up a potion and puts it on her belt to replace the one she used during their voyage here.

Once disembarked Oghash listens to Ahkmathi and nods in agreement. Turning to address the crew she stands tall. "*First Mate Rollo! It is Asmodeus' will that we do this alone. Take the faithful and the ship - the Ninth Knot has renamed her the Glorious Purpose. Go to Warpriest Sarris and the acolyte Hald. Obey Sarris as you would us - he will welcome you into his command. Study Asmodeus beside Hald and together you two will make safe the islands for us. Convert the tribes, hold off the Mitrans, and wait for word from us.*" she orders, loud enough for the sailors to hear. Turning to the rest she announces, "*You others will obey Rollo as you would me! Should you fail, there will be no grace - only by sacrifice will I be sated. Today you tasted a sacrifice - earn your place at the table or prepare to be meat for the worthy! Now go!*"

----------


## DrK

Rollo and the crew cheer their new masters and after some more discussions with Rollo, the three of the ninth knot crunch down into the sand and watch the as the _Glorious Purpose_ slips back off the sand propelled by the oars and heads out onto the choppy waters of Lake Tarik again and cutting to the rivers to t the North East that will exit into the sea and the route to the tribes and Father Sarris

Looking inland the beach shelves upwards before heading into a sparse mixed pine and broadleaf forest, the autumn weather still mild enough you dont feel too cold and enough afternoon sun light left you feel confident you can cover the four miles to Aldencross. 

Its a confidence that is well earned as around 2 hours later after winding through small farm tracks and between thick and heavy fields the strange circular town of Aldencross hoves into view and you can recall what you learned of the place when studying at Thorns mansion.

Aldencross is a township of necessity. It exists only because Balentyne exists. First, there was the dwarven bridge that spanned the nearby River Tyburn. That bridge was built in a time when a great dwarven kingdom spanned the entire island both north and south. That bridge was a critical lifeline connecting the dwarven realms, north and south.

In time, the dwarven realms faltered and disappeared but their sturdy bridge remained surviving through the centuries. When King Accarius IV called the Architect built the Watch Wall, this ancient bridge was an obvious place to build a fortress. The king considered destroying the bridge but decided against it. The bridge might be useful in the planned invasion of the Savage North (that invasion never materialized) and the mere existence of the bridge meant the bugbears had a known choke point they were likely to attack. And so the dwarven bridge became the death trap called Balentyne.

Balentyne was not far from a crossroads where the north-south old dwarven road met the newer Talirean road that ran parallel to Lake Tarik and the River Tyburn. At that crossroads, there was single inn called St. Aldens Cross, named for an obscure Talirean saint who protected travelers. That inn is long gone and in fact, its foundation is located at what is now the Town Hall. This inn was a small oft forgotten way station for traders and explorers and for many decades, that was all that was here.

The construction of Balentyne changed everything. Suddenly, the inn had guaranteed business. Off duty soldiers need a place to drink and relax between guard shifts. The Lord-Commander of Balentyne built a home near the inn, as did some of his officers. And around that central nexus the town began to spring up. The closeness of this relationship is confirmed by the fact that the town of Aldencross has no mayor. The master of Aldencross is always the Lord-Commander of Balentyne.

Aldencross was never a walled community. Balentyne was the fortress and offered all the protection the town may need. It is also a soldiers town. Even though prostitution is illegal in Talingarde, Aldencross has more than its share of single women who seem always ready to have a soldier visit for lunch.

This unseemly underbelly of the town does not change that fact that this is a Talirean township. Most of the people in town are good Mitran-fearing farmers and artisans. They grow the food and make the equipment that the soldiers at Balentyne need to keep the Kingdom of Talingarde safe. There is not a single family in town without a connection to the Watchtower. It is their sons who guard the Watch Wall. It is their daughters who marry those sons. It is there labor that feeds it, clothes and equips the soldiers and keeps the frontier safe. This is a point of immense pride to the people who make Aldencross their home.

The town of Aldencross is located in the Borderlands region of Talingarde. It is a temperate clime, warm during the summer but bitterly cold during the winter and often receives heavy snow fall. The spring is wet and mists sometimes roll off the great lake, covering the town in thick fog. During the fall, the trees turn into a spectacle of color before shedding their leaves.

The land itself is hilly and forested up until you approach very near the river Tyburn itself, which is a great canyon that cuts through the rock and soil, making a massive scar that runs all the way from Estyllis on the east coast to Farholde on the west, nearly cutting Talingarde in half. Near the canyon the land is rocky, barren and slopes upward.

North and west of the town is the Lake Tarik, the great inland sea of Talingarde. Aldencross trades with a few small fishing villages and thus lake trout, amberscale and cold water crayfish are not rare on the dinner tables of the townsfolk. Crayfish in particular are prized, but in Lake Tarik they never grow to the gigantic size sometimes seen in Lake Scardynn nearer Farholde.

South of town are rolling farmlands broken up by scattered expanses of forest. It is these isolated farmsteads that largely feed both Balentyne and Aldencross. Wheat fields, apple orchards and vegetable patches fill the country side, as does pasture land for cattle and sheep. These farmers visit Aldencross to sell their wares and trade at its markets.

The forests are populated by all manner of game. Unlike in the heartlands, these forests are not owned and regulated by local lords. This means that even the commons can hunt for both fowl and deer. As a result, these animals are both often seen on the tables of Aldencross. Venison stew is probably the closest thing the town has to a local cuisine and it is eaten with great frequency.

All manner of forest birds such as warblers, shrikes, larks, winchats and nightjar are frequently seen. Hunters of course are more interested in the partridge, grouse, pheasants and ptarmigans. But most prized of all are the ducks that swim about Lake Tarik. They are skittish and fast fliers, and are thus difficult to catch but their meat is a prized delicacy.

The town surrounds some green rolling hills called by most the town green. The town green is where the townsfolk meet and socialize. When the weather is good it is not uncommon to see townsfolk out and about on the greens, chatting about the seasons and sharing the local gossip.



*Spoiler: Twenty Features of Aldencross*
Show



1. Town Center
This is Aldencross hub. It is where the Kings Road turns and crosses with a fishermans trail. The roads heads out of town west and runs all the way to Farholde. The road heads south before turning east and following the Tyburn river, travelling all the way to Estyllis and the sea. The northern road heads out of town to the lake and the eastern road travels only a mile before reaching Balentyne and the dwarven bridge. In the center of town is a great statue of a knight on a horse. This is a statue of Markadian I called the Victor. The statue is unusual because such statues usually depict the Victor in armor, perhaps even charging into battle. Here the Victor is depicted out of his armor, in fine garb, riding his horse and looking dreamingly to the north. There is an inscription Till all Talingarde is Free. The town center is usually a large empty circle. However on market days, this town center fills with merchants stalls. Having a stall in the town center (as opposed to the outlying greens) is a great privilege usually given only to well-established local merchants.

2. The Lords Dalliance Inn
Aldencross most famous (and infamous) inn is the only establishment that caters to travelers. On market days, it is impossible to get rooms here. Run by Bellam Barhold, the place is as much a town institution as it is regarded as a civic embarrassment. The Lords Dalliance was once a brothel. Everyone in town knows that. What many dont realize (or rather choose not realize) is that the Lords Dalliance still does a fairly brisk trade in the worlds oldest profession. In a border town with this many bored soldiers and visiting merchants, how could it not? The local reeve mostly ignores these complaints, but equally rigorously clamps down if the trade expands anywhere but the Lords Dalliance. Having one oasis of sin keeps the soldiery from getting restless. Having two could start to change the character of Aldencross and the reeve and most townsfolk certainly dont want that. Once you can get past the more lascivious exploits of the Dalliance, the Inn is actually a comfortable place to stay. Bellam and his wife, Alicia, serve quality food and the rooms are clean and comfortable.

3. Town Hall
This large building located right off the town center is built on the original foundation of the Aldens Cross Inn that was the first building in this town. 

4. Vallison Manor
This large estate is the home of Dominik Vallison, village reeve and one of the wealthier merchants in town. He owns both the general store and the mill. Dominik himself is an educated man who went to Ghastenhall to be educated and then returned to run the family business. His time in Ghastenhall cultured Dominik and though he loves his home, he also appreciates that it is a borderlands backwater. Dominik thus craves cultured company and if anyone noble or learned visits town, it is likely that Dominik will invite them to dinner at his manor. Dominik thus represents an opportunity. Dominik is an important man in Aldencross who is well known both in town and at the watchtower. As part of his duty as reeve, he is expected to report important events to the Lord Commander. Thus, Dominik is the only civilian in town who can go to the Watchtower, demand to enter and be granted more or less total access on the pretense of going to meet the Lord-Commander or doing the Lord-Commanders bidding. Dominik is a handsome middle-aged dandy who always wears fine clothing and a masterwork rapier. Though he looks like a noble, he is in fact not. He is simply a very wealthy and well-connected man. However, for all of his airs, Dominik is still a loyal Talirean and worshipper of Mitra.

5. The Giuseppe House
This is the humble cottage of Mama Louisa Giuseppe. The kindly old woman is both a town fixture and practically an institution. She is either here, at Balentyne feeding the soldiers, gossiping about town or in the nearby Church of St. Alden. She has a large flower garden in her back yard and supports herself selling these flowers during markets. However, thanks to the help of the church and the gratitude of the soldiers, she actually needs very little money to carry on. She lives alone and has little of value, other than her recipe for the greatest Beef Stew the town has ever tasted.

6. The Church of St. Alden
This is Aldencross local Mitra church. This small country church has been rebuilt only twenty years ago after a fire but is built on ancient foundations. The caretaker of the church, Brother Justin of Travismere is not a spellcaster. Instead, he is imply a humble devotee of Mitra, well-skilled at keeping the place in fine working order. The real authority at this church is Father Donnagin, the chaplain of Balentyne. Brother Justin is frankly in awe of the man and defers to him on all matters of any real substance. Still, Father Donnagin is rarely at the church save on holy days. The duties of the watchtower simply keep him too busy.

7. Graveyard
This is the old town graveyard behind the Church of St. Alden. This graveyard is one of the oldest parts of the town and has graves dating from over three hundred years ago (when the first inn was founded). Of course, with such an old graveyard, there are rumors that the graveyard is haunted. This rumor is untrue. Father Donnagin would have noticed any undead and dealt with them long ago.

8. The Mott House
This large residence is the house of Captain Franz Mott and his lovely young wife Kaitlynn.

9. Town Market
This large sparse grove of tree is the location of the town market every quarter. The trees are not so dense that they dont allow stalls and tents to be set up and yet their overhanging branches provide shade during the hotter months and natural places to hang goods to display for sale. These markets are the social centers of town and they are always attended by just about everyone. When the market is in town, this usually quiet picnic spot transforms in a bustling place of commerce. Farmers and merchants peddle their produce and products. Visiting tinkers and trash peddlers hawk all manner of wares. Snake oil salesmen make outrageous claims about their potions. And the smell of food stalls fills the whole area with the smell of roast chicken and toasted nuts.

10. The Illuminated Scroll
A small farming village may not seems like a natural place for a sage and scribe to set up shop, and yet Mister Jacobian Scaramore manages to make a living here. He serves as the towns scribe, accountant, hedge mage and resident expert on matters of law. The truth of course is that Jacobian is a disgraced lawyer and hedge wizard from Matharyn. He was involved in a scandal involving a romantic relationship with a male priest of Mitra. While neither technically violated either the law or the ordinances of Mitra, it ruined both their careers and Jacobian moved to the Borderlands looking for work.

11. Master Caldwins Cauldron
This is the town alchemist shop. It carries a surprisingly large range of potions and alchemical concoction. The alchemist keeps a decent selection of potions in stock and can manufacture about anything else visitors desire in a few days. The owner of the shop, Teryth Caldwin, is a bookish fellow who has recently moved to town. Though a respected member of the community whose cures have proven very useful, he is also regarded as an odd bird and generally given a wide birth. 

12. VonKraig Smithy
This smithy specializes in supplying and maintaining the weapons and army of Balentyne. But Erasmus VonKraig, the master smith, also has a small stock of other weaponry and is always happy to take some side work if visitors need armor or weapons. Erasmus is even accomplished enough of a blacksmith that he can make masterwork weapons and armor, though this requires a special order.

13. A Stone Watch Tower
This small stone watchtower is manned by four soldiers at all times. There is, in the top of the tower, a large iron bell that can warn the citizenry in times of attack on the watchtower or in times of crisis. There is a simple code of bell strikes that can communicate whether the townsfolk need to evacuate or whether the townfolk instead need help from the watchtower. Learning this code is not too difficult as all the guards know it. If the right signal were given at the proper moment when the watchtower was not under siege, then a Captain and twenty men would come from the watchtower to check out the call. This could be done to weaken the defenses of the tower.

14. A General Store
This is a small country general store run by the Morganstern family. It carries most normal equipment that adventurers would typically need (such as rope, tools, backpacks, etc.) What it does not carry is any sort of weapons or armor.

15. Timon Meadery
The forests near the town hold not only deer and fowl. They are also home to many colonies of bees. The honey is collected and brought to town where this local meadery flavors it with wild blackberries and makes a popular local beverage known as Timons Black. This powerfully alcoholic sweet drink is so dark a purple that by candlelight it looks almost black and is a popular drink with locals and soldiery alike. This is where the mead is made and is the workplace of Falrick Timon, the owner and mead master of this place. Mister Timon is a shrewd businessman and capable meadmaker but a known gambler. 

16. The Varning House
This sizeable residence is the home of Captain Ryan Varning, patrol captain of Balentyne. Because Captain Ryan is so often out on patrol and lives alone, this house is fairly reliably empty save for Captain Ryans live-in man servant, James Darby.

17. A Farm House
This typical farm house happens to be where the Iverson family lives. Jasper and Edith Iverson are both servants who work in Balentyne. This older couple no longer has any children and so lives alone. 

18. A Small Abandoned Warehouse
This small warehouse is little more than forty by twenty feet open space. The building has been for rent for years and is now all boarded up. Tracking down the owner is not simple, but the reeve Dominik Vallison can help with this if visited at Town Hall. It turns out that the last legal owner has died. So, Mister Vallison will sell title to the place for a pittance of 500 gp if the buyer promises to fix it up and put the eye sore to good use. 

19. Osterman Manor
This large and well-appointed manor house sits empty on the edge of town nearest Balentyne. It is easy to walk out the back porch into the woods and circle to the path up to Balentyne. . The house is large with a half dozen bedrooms. There is a large basement that is almost perfectly soundproof. There is plenty of space for multiple projects. There is even a high steeple (long ago this was a church) where you can see the watchtower on clear days. It is currently owned by a Baron Osterman who no longer lives in Aldencross. However, the ownership is handled by the reeve Dominik Vallison. Dominik would prefer to sell the place outright for the bargain price of 5,000 gp. But he will also rent it per month for 400 gp.

20.. A shack in the woods

A small three roomed single storey shack in the woods currently rented by the alchemist Teryth Caldwin h.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Once on land and in hostile territory Oghash uses her Iron Circlet to change her appearance dramatically. In place of the heavyset, muscular half-orc woman is a much more slender, nearly _pretty_ human woman. Her hair remains black and her eyes stay green, but the foul brand on her face shifts to appear as a large, discolored birthmark. Her orcish heritage is completely disguised, though the complex, tribal tattoos remain (also shifted - to something more like a henna tattoo, unusual but not obviously monstrous). "How do I look?" she asks, her voice lighter and more gentle, in spite of the deliberate cadence of her words. 

Looking down at herself she makes a decidedly unfeminine sound and sighs. "I'm not good at this..." she mutters as she tries several different variations on her armored form. Finally she settles on a plain presentation, her chainmail visible on top of sturdy leather undergarments. She's clearly a warrior and adventurer, but looks nothing like her normal, monstrous form. "When the blood hits me I won't be able to control all this, but at least I won't look like a condemned murderer from Branderscar..." she says. 

Obviously unhappy and uncomfortable, the woman looks to the others meaningfully. "You two should use the circlets. I won't know what to do here...will need your help to not give us away. Ahkmathi, will you take charge? Tell me what to do or say and I will do it, for the Dark Lord!"

When the town comes into view Oghash's sullen, quiet unhappiness becomes even more pronounced. "I already hate this place and want to see it burn..." she mutters, looking around at the nice buildings, pleasant greens, and happy people.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

*Before departing the ship*

Ahkmathi gathered the items the Captain had kept, using a detect magic cantrip to review the armor, weapon, and even the gold and rum.  As an afterthought, he also concentrated on the circlet he had been given, checking for any unusual dweomers.  After he was done, he brought the others to the Captain's quarters and showed them what he had found.  "It is clear the axe and armor are best used by Oghash. 
 That being said, I think we must consider additional measures to maintaining the loyalties of the crew.  Fear is an excellent tool, but not the only one in our repertoire ... and when one has a hammer, everything begins to look like a nail.  I say this to suggest we use rewards as the carrot, in conjunction with 'sticks' by way of intimidation.  

The armor Oghash uses now might work well for the new Captain, as well as any weapons you wish to bequeath upon him as an apostle of the Dark Lord.  All the rum and a large portion of the gold coins might serve to satisfy their desire for tangible monetary compensation.  I would suggest the ivory and seal meal be shared with the tribesmen they go to see.  We must ensure they do not return to normal waters and engage in their standard activities just yet - not until they are able to change the ship significantly enough to mask its heritage.  The warning the Cardinal gave us is to ensure we are not found out too soon - and I fear this ship arriving back in civilization might jeopardize our mission, both short and long term.  To this end, perhaps a spell might serve as our 'stick.'  

As for the Cardinal's gold, our orders were to recover it, least we waste valuable resources.  I think using some of the funds in Aldencross as needed fits within the intent the Cardinal had.  We will, however, need to be careful not to flood their local markets with strange gold and drawn attention to ourselves.  I am also concerned that in a town that lives solely to support the tower, our arrival may come with no small amount of notoriety, and we will need a well-crafted fabrication to integrate ourselves quietly and seamlessly into polite society ... but I shall think more on that during our journey to the town.

Do we agree to the carrot and stick approach?"

If agreed, Ahkmathi would ensure the crew was rewarded, but also warned against landfall near any civilization centers.  It was accompanied by low moans, flashes of light and a fiere mien.

*On shore*

Ahkmathi concentrated on his circlet and sleeves and his appearance changed to a dark haired human with leathers and a sword.  He pulled out a book he had been perusing earlier, read several of the notes Cardinal Thron had shared with them regarding the town.  He started to formulate a plan in his mind as he looked for key opportunities to exploit within the town.  Once they neared the city, he paused for a moment to gather thoughts and provide the others with cautions, options and recommendations.
_Spoiler: False Image
Show




OOC - Using the circlet and sleeves to change was their on shore. Going with dark haired human warrior dressed in leathers.  Not sure if I need a history or local check, but trying to address the following issues/questions:
- What kind of people regularly come to town?  
- What key trade does the town need?
- What nobles might suddenly arrive w/o warning ... and why?
- How long can they stay as average travelers and not attract attention?

History checks as necessary - (3d20)[18][2][5](25) (modifier is +13)
Local checks as necessary - (3d20)[13][3][16](32) (modifier is +14)
Nobility - (1d20+12)[29]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 6/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

Pausing on the low hills and seeing the low trade road arriving from the South the "adventurers" all pause to look North at Aldencross circling the cross roads. Behind them Lake Tarik glittered in the sunset, a tony speck all that remained of the _Glorious Purpose"_ as it left, hold still heavy with gold and rum to keep the men happy and Rollo honoured to wear the armour of the Dark Apostle (Oghash). 

Aldencross stood ready... And as  Ahkmathi watched the town below he considered what he knew of it. The town was old, dating back to an old chruch but the town itself had built their Town Hall upon it and now it mainly served to fulfill the Garrison at Balentyne. Aldencross is a market town and it is not rare for smaller traders to come from all over to peddle their goods here. This will not be seen as suspicious or anything
unusual. Adventurers bound for the savage north are not unknown either and many a young nble or Knight in training has passed through trying to hunt some of more impressive beasts or the rare monsters that still dwell within the lands of Talingrade. As he reads the notes he recalls the tales of Lord Haevlyn, a noble knight, well regarded in the capital and father of two children, the elder of which is also a knight in the Knights of alerion. He is wise and tacticatl and without you to aid the Fire Axe will likely easily repulse the horde. Also resident in the tower is Magister Tactitus, A recluse by nature, Tacitus has
nothing but disdain for everyone in the watchtower save for Lord Havelyn for whom he manages a grudging respect. In the town the local two nobles are both old men, respectful of the town but leave most of the day to day running of the town to the reeve (Dominik Vallison).

In terms of the Tower that can be seen a couple of Miles to the North East Ahkmathi knows that its built atop the ancient dwarven bridge and foundations of an old dwarf fort. Although barring that he knows little esle. Although there were rumours of a previous Lord Commander with more _earthy_ tastes and rumours of a passage between the ex-brothel and the tower.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

From where the party stands Oghash stares at the town for several long moments. "Should we go to the inn tonight? Stay there for now as we hunt for weaknesses?" she asks Ahkmathi and Stvari. As her gaze wanders she sees several buildings nearby, one in the woods (#18-20). "Tomorrow we could kill the owners of those buildings, take them and start working from there. Weaken the town that feeds the keep..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I think we should spend a night at the inn, gathering what info we can. The next day we can split efforts - get some intel on the keep while establishing a base of operations where screams from torture victims won't be heard too easily. I think the sound-proof room in #19 is best, though #20 would work well too. The empty warehouse could work, but will require more effort to keep our captives quiet. 

Side note - I think anything property we "buy" or "rent" should be reimbursed when we brutally murder the reeve. We should also plan to collect all the potions from the alchemist, perhaps when we kill him to take #20 as ours. I'm less impressed with the blacksmith or general store, but some fires there would hinder the keep pretty well. 

If the prostitutes at the inn can be made to talk (which I'm confident we can accomplish), I bet we get some good dirt on soldiers. Maybe even a way to sneak into the keep and start causing trouble. Collecting soldier's outfits and/or passwords should help too.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari generally agrees with Ahkmathi, prompting yet another introspective moment of bizarre appreciation for his rival brethren.  "It won't take so much to impress them," he growls by way of dissent.  "Give them a few hundred gold and they'll think us gods.  Don't care for the rum, so they can keep that, too.  I can carry the rest and put it to our purposes more directly."  He watches the ship set sail once more with an unreadable deadpan.  For the time being, he keeps his thoughts to himself.

"I'd appreciate a bed," Stvari grumbles.  "One that doesn't float."  He resumes the tromp into Aldencross, his broad shoulders stoically bearing an unreasonable burden of coin and bars and his features bearing a plainer, almost pleasant facade- notably free of any branding.  Once more he carries his broad-bladed sword, disguised to appear as a Dwarven War axe.  His spiked chain remains wrapped about his body, glamoured into simple chain mail.
*Spoiler: New apperance*
Show




He stomps into an inn, with help from the local if necessary, and lets down the bulging pack gently.  Even so, it lands with noticeable heft and impact, turning more than a few heads.  Smiling, he keeps his gaze locked on the innkeeper- business first.  "We need a room- just one, but it needs three beds and a better than decent lock."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi nodded to the idea of going to the inn.  "I have a few suggestions before we enter the town, however.  First, choose images that we plan on discarding later, but remember it clearly.  The first 'newcomers' should be low-born, common folk who will either blend in or be easily forgotten ... and easy enough to frame for any future suspicions.  

Once we have a moment to plan, we will device a 'story' to accompany our next identities - likely a lower tiered nobility or merchant who can rent a house or room in other than the inn.  With both identities - and countless others, to be honest - we should be able to gain access to both the higher echelon activities as well as baser ones we've heard rumored.

Second, let us initially keep our gold and goods as inconspicuous as possible, and our intentions should remain circumspect ... that is, we should use the first few days to a week to establish some amount of credibility and reason to be here, then we can move on to the rotting of Balentyne's core." 

He paused for a moment as he considered his next statement - not from any fear, but to be precise.

"I also ask that we keep the murder in check for at least a few days.  I am confident that in your eyes I am too civilized to appreciate violence in the way you do ... perhaps because I do not use a blade, perhaps because I do not share similar philosophies regarding dietary choices.  Let me remind you that I walk the same dark path that you both do, and assure you that when the time comes, I shall ensure the violence *we* commit is as visceral and chilling as necessary, albeit my choices may be a tad more ... surgical and clinical in nature.  But make no mistake - this town will scream and bleed and burn ... and we will watch it fall beneath the blades, claws and teeth of the beasts that wait outside the walls. 

I promise, however, that before those monstrosities arrive, we shall paint our own tableau of murder and mayhem across this haven of sanctimonious sheep.  I just ask that you wait until the time is right.  Agreed?"

If agreed, Ahkmathi will assume the image of a weary traveler, perhaps an apothecary or herbalist of sorts - older, white haired, balding human.

 
_OOC - Accompanying the others for not_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 6/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Several emotions flit across human-Oghash's face as Ahkmathi speaks, ranging from shame to anger to thoughtfulness and finally ending at resignation. "Ahkmathi, we know you serve the Dark Prince fully," she glances suspiciously at Stvari as she continues. "And neither doubt it. If you think that waiting is wise, I will wait. If we find a safe chance, though, we can start killing earlier, right?" she asks, with a childlike hope in her voice as she looks to the trusted, elder arcanist.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

The mage smirked.  "Of course.  The hunter must eat, after all." 

_OOC - quick response_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 6/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

In their disguises the doughty dwarven warrior, elderly man and tough looking woman head into the town following the road from the south curving along the southern road past several manors before reaching the large and imposing three storey inn "The Lords Dalliance". Entering the Inn its busy in the evening and the smell of fresh meat stew, warm fires and fresh ale and pipesmoke greets you as you enter. The packed throng of mostly townsfolk barely look up as you enter the common room, only a few glancing at you and then going back to heir drinks. 

You can see a few folk with blue surcoats (soldiers) clearly off duty in one corner playing cards and near a small stage (currently unoccupied ) a table of ~8 tough and filthy looking dwarves are sat around a table drinking heavily and tearing into a rack of pork ribs as they cheer and jeer at each other in dwarven. 

Heading towards a small table tucked in the far corner by the edge of the bar underneath the heavy stairs leading up you are intercepted bya  fat man with a bowl like hair cut and growing bald spot. A greasy filthy apron around his stomach, straining against his gut marks him as likley the owner. He grins wearily, *"Wlecome strangers to the Lords Dalliance, the finest Inn in Aldencross. How can I be of service, do you need food, drinks, lodgings? The Lords Dalliance can provide them all."*

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

The 'old man' nodded, but before he answered Stvari spoke first.  "We need a room- just one, but it needs three beds and a better than decent lock."  Ahkmathi smiled thinly. 
"But we could use food and drink as well.  Meat, cheese, bread, wine and ale, if you have them. " 

He moved slowly to the table and took a seat with is back to the wall.  

_OOC - I think FB's response still works here._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 6/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash bites her tongue most of the way to the inn, uncomfortable in the trappings of civilization but confident that her growling won't help. She waits for the others to answer the inn keeper, then decides to nod silently and usher the other two to their seats first. Before she sits she stares around the room, doing her best to play the part of guardian or protector and eying the various patrons and staff suspiciously. 

When food is finally brought, she sits and begins eating vigorously, her ghoulish hunger (Oracular Curse) unsated by the meal in spite of her efforts. "This will be hard while I'm so hungry," she says quietly to her companions, "but I will be strong by our patron's grace. If my stomach growls, know the reason why..." She eats several more helpings before she gives up and stands grumpily up to look around. 

"What passes for entertainment here?" she asks a passing server, probably a bit more roughly than best, but not _trying_ to be rude. "Axe throwing contests? Arm wrestling? Or something else?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Both Diplomacy (for gather info) and Knowledge (Local) (for knowledge about humanoids, like the dwarves or locals) are at a -1: (1d20-1)[*17*].

Oghash will try to begin learning what she can, using her physical skills to try and win some games and make some new "friends," especially with the soldiers. While not likely their type, if any are attracted to her she will not rebuff them, instead planning a tryst that will result in her ripping their throats out somewhere in the woods...

----------


## DrK

Bellam's eyes widen slight in dissaproval at the suggestion of the three strangers sharing a single room, before his fat cheerful bluster returns and he nods, *"Aye, aye, one and all welcome here... pray tell, what brings you to fair Aldencross?"* as he mutters he pulls out a key from his belt and for the princely sum of 8 silver marks (8sp) per day he offers the room, with full board a further 3 marks (3sp) each per person. The money pocket change from the wealth you have plundered from Odenkirk's boat. 

As you are seated in a room and a serving boy (one who has the heavy set jowls of his father (Bellam) you wager) takes your bags up to the room thick bowls of stew are brought to the table but with the meat cooked and in sauce Oghash is left unsated and hungry! As she prowls the inn all of the party can hear talk from the soldiers' as they fancy themselves the _Elite_ of the tower,  Varning's Ranger as they are called under the command of Captain Ryan Varning, the youngest and most dynamic of the 4 Captains that serve under the Lord Commander. From the chatter about their patrols - mostly complaints about the boredom the knot realises that the patrol route is the same and that the rangers (Captain + 6 men) always camp at the rocky spire known locally as Freeman's rock, a rock spire overlooking Lake Tarik, and a site you all three remember from when you were dropped off by the _Glorious Purpose_ the night before they return. That would be ~3 days from now....

Even as the soldiers talk and moan about having to patrol the next day the noise of the dwarves increases. The eldest of the dwarves, with a fine beard in thick plaits reaching almost to his knees approaches Stavri. *"Greetings good fellow. I am Barnabus Eisenbauch of the Kraghammer clan. I am the lead engineer here for me and the lads just fixing up the tower. What brings you north and what clan do you hail from?"* From the smell of his breath its clear that Barnabus has been drinking heavily and is swaying slightly on his feet, his men still chanting and jeering in dwarven as they play a dwarven variety of the card game "granite" - one that Stavri can faintly remember.

Its Ahmathi that notices the solitary Captain sitting in the corner looking miserable. Every now and then he takes a letter out of his pocket, reads it carefully ad then folds it carefully inot his belt pouch. The man, a youngish man in his early 30's with a noble bearing and square jaw wears his Captain's cloak with its 2 golden stars of rank although you guess this not Capt. Varning as the rangers seem to ignore him. 

_If you buy some drinks (i.e. spend 1d4 gps) you can each roll a 1d20 on the rumour table_

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi sipped on his drink slowly, glancing around the inn as he did so.  After a moment of reconnaissance, he murmured to the others, _"Cheer up - looks like we'll get a chance to visit some calamity upon one of four in a few days.  Best we secure lodging before hand.  Also, I see another of these Captains over in the corner ... he looks miserable and is staring at a letter.  I would hazard a guess he is forlorn over some female.  Should I go talk to him, or should our resident female attend the fool?  Just to chat for now ... maybe while our dwarven friend learns what he can from his brethren that approach."_ 

The mage nodded towards the approaching dwarf, before waving to the waiter or barkeep and tossing down some gold on the counter.  He smiled wanly and said, "I think the dwarves wanted another round of drinks for the bar with this... "

Then he moved to a place to sit and listen to the rumors flow

_OOC - Ahkmathi will pay the drink tab, but pawn it off on the dwarves.  He's avoiding names since they don't plan on using these disguises too much, but he still wants to avoid attention.  Figure Stvari will engage the dwarves for a bit, and either Oghash or  Ahk can chat up the sappy Cap'n.

Oh, and recommend we get eyes on the patrol route for when the current team returns ... then watch the others go out and try to intercept them as early as possible.  it'll give us at least six days before anyone cares.  Or we can wait to initiate that in concert with other activities. _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 6/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash nods along in agreement until Ahkmathi suggests her approaching the sulking captain. Then she suddenly stops, a look very much like fear on her face as she considers what he's asked her to do. However, she shows only the slightest hesitation/weakness before gulping, taking a long pull from the ale before her, and rising. "I've never done this before..." she mutters, barely loud enough for the two men to hear. "But with our Lord's blessing I will..."

First the disguised half-orc approaches the bar and orders two drinks. "What is he drinking?" she asks the bartender, gesturing with her head at the distressed captain in the corner. "Never mind - don't tell me. Just make us two and keep a tab open." Once she has the two drinks she walks over to him directly. She doesn't try to lay on the charm or appear too enticing, instead opting for the direct approach. Her illusionary appearance is attractive enough and she hopes the smile she wears looks welcoming. She stops at his table and takes a deep breath, obviously thinking through what she wants to say. 

"You look down about something, soldier. I'm from out of town, so you don't know me, but I hate to see a man so upset that he sits and drinks alone. Here," she puts down one of the two mugs in front of him. "Let's drink together. If you like, you can tell me about that letter. If not, maybe I can just help you feel a bit better...you know, be a friendly ear..." Oghash takes a nearby, empty chair and pulls it across from the man, relaxing and taking a pull from her own mug. "Call me Sharon. People sometimes call me other things, but that's what I hope you'll call me. What's your name?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Oghash is trying to speak carefully and deliberately. She's thinking through what she says and taking her time to do it - maybe even speaking slow enough to suggest that Common isn't her first language (which technically it isn't). She's also trying not to outright lie too much, as she knows she's not too good at it.

I suspect that means this is a Diplomacy check, though if ruled that it's a Bluff it's the same modifier. (1d20-1)[*18*]. This does not include any circumstantial bonuses for bringing him a drink or anything.

I posted the first time in error because I screwed up the dice syntax. Scouts Honor - no cheating happening!

----------


## DrK

At the bar the fat man looks at the gold that Ahkmathi rolls across the bar top before nodding and sending what you'd guess is his daughter towards the doors with another two great pitchers of strong locally brewed stout. Baranabaus looks around from where he was quizzing Stavri and cheers with the men, the young girl points to  Ahkmathi and the dwarves offer short (and rather unsteady) bows as they quaff more beer. 

In the corner _Sharon_ sits with the Forlon looking Captain, her sharp eyes just catching a brief glimpse of the letter, a _My darling Kaitlyn...._ the first line. The man himself, eyes bleary and red rimmed from either tears or drunk its hard to tell looks at her. *"How can I help you, you don't look familiar.  Are you newly come to Aldencross?"* Taking a sip of the frothy nutty beer he offers her a salute. *"Good evening, though it is not goof for me. I am Captain Zack Eddarly, I'm sure you will have heard of me?"* _(Oghash has not)_ *"I am one of the 4 four Captains of the Tower, even though that is one too many..."* he mutters, his hand tightening on the handle of the cup... As he talks he speaks of the duty at the watchtower, how lonley it is and how far from the grace and favour of the Capital. A hard posting for any nobility such as he or the lovely Kaitlyn Mott (the young, much younger than her husband, wife of Captain Franz Mott, the stern disciplinarian and second in command of the wtachtower).  Both of whom are from actie families in court, not that the Lord Commander Havelyn isn't, just that the old man has retired to the Watchtower in honour whilst for the likes of young Eddarly or dour Mott its a place to justify a promotion. For Varning (and his awful rangers) as a commoner he's just lucky to be wearing Captains' stripes at all. During the course of the conversation he mentions him and Kaithlyn many times, clear even to Oghash/Sharon that he has feelings for the other Captain's wife....

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon listens diligently to Captain Eddarly, nodding encouragingly and keeping the drink coming. "Tell me about your Kaitlyn, please. Is she pretty? What does she look like?" she asks, deliberately describing the other captain's wife as "your" to the distraught and unhappy man. "Is she here in Aldencross, or back home in the capital?"

As she listens Oghash barely touches her own beer, instead twirling her fingers through her own black hair and trying to look into the other man's face intently. She tries to keep it simple, but hopes that her intense interest will be exciting and pique his interest in her. If she's lucky, perhaps Kaitlyn looks a bit like her disguise...?

----------


## DrK

Captain Eddarly's face goes dreamy and a mixture of longing and anger as he considers Kaitlyn Mott. *"She is a gem amongst dross, a flower amongst weeds and she is withering shackled to the fool Mott. It was an arranged marriage you see... his house was leser but had noble but she carries the title."*  He takes another long pull on the mead, the empty flagon joining many others on the table and then nods as Oghash waves the barmaid across with another round (though the barmaid looks less than impressed). 

*"She is just there, but out of reach..."* he mutters pointing through the grimy window of bubbled glass towards the houses on further down the street.* "But Mott is back from Balentyne, he is of duty for the next two nights.."*  he snarls. Every time he speaks of Kaitlyn, her upbringing, her love of poetry, her witty jokes and her extensive knowledge of fine wine he looks more and more forlorn and pats the crumpled papers he's folded and put into his pocket. Oghash relaises that the two must be lovers behind this fool Mott's back. Although Kaitlyn as described is a tall willowy blonde in her middle years - so not that much like a towering muscle bound orc (or the her existing disguise). She also realises that the an has no interest in her, bar a kind stranger with whom he is rather stupidly baring his soul. 

*"Do you like wine?"* he asks suddenly, *"Kaitlyn does, her family have vineyards in the south east of the country. but the fat man here, he has a most impressive wine cellar. I do not know where he gets it, and I swear he hides it downstairs somewhere as I've been down there and not seen them! But he has the good stuff, even it stretch's my Captain's salary.""* he continues to speak of wine and Kaitlyn mumbling as his head dips lower and lower to the table.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari puts on his most winning smile and reaches out to clasp the heavy hand of the Kraghammer's lead engineer.  "Well met, master Eisenbauch!" he booms, almost loud enough to come across mockingly.  "My friends call me Falkirk, of the Dusklight clan.  I'm afraid my journeys are no grand affairs of knowledge nor mastery; I'm simply a merchant today."  He gestures broadly to his companions.  "I'm traveling with yonder elder to ensure his safety in these wilder lands of the Northern kingdom.  To be honest, I'm not sure the effort warrants the pay, but he was quite insistent, and I'm not so crass as to turn away an old man and his coin!"  He laughs once more, this time more subdued (as if concerned for his companion's honor, perhaps), before gesturing to the other Dwarves.  

"You and yours are repairing the tower?  I'm no engineer, but I appreciate talk of such feats as much as any other red-blooded Dwarf!" He lowers his voice conspiratorially.  "It must be bad if the humans will call upon our folks' expertise!"  He stomps towards the table, accepting an invitation he considers implicit.  "Deal me in, and I'll buy the next round!" he offers, boisterously.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

There's nothing to do for it.  Stvari's social skills are garbage.  (1d20-4)[*-1*] diplomacy.  I wrote the prose with intention of leaving it open to good or bad rolls.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon keeps listening and stringing along Captain Eddarly as a new idea occurs to her. Watching for the tell-tale signs of his approaching collapse into unconsciousness, the disguised half-orc decides she will "help him home" and take the letter from him when she can. 

"This is more my taste than wine," she answers, holding up her mug seriously. "Let's have another round, for the road, before I help you get home. Don't want to give Captain Mott a reason to embarrass you before your lady-fair, do we?" she asks as she gets one more round and motions to the waitress that this will be their last - at least for now. "You said a fat man has a wine cellar? I'm new to town - who do you mean?"

----------


## DrK

As Stavri mentions his clan, the Dusklight clan, Master Eisenbauch freezes, and a hand twitches, reaching for his dagger before he controls himself. Red faced (with anger and drink) he glares at Stavri. *"We have a blood feud with them scum..."* he spits. And as he does so Stavri can see some of the engineers rising to their feet cracking their knuckles. *"Move along, don't stay in the Inn. you sleep in a bush if you want but by morning f*** off."* He adds stalking back to the table where he orders more whisky and occasionally turns to glare at Stavri....

_(A negative diplomacy check doesn't make friends well)_

On the other table Eddarly sways and dips his head before nodding to Oghash, *"Aye, a good girl you are. Mott doesn't deserve Kaitlyn, she should be mine.."* he slurs. At the mention of the fat man he points at the barman Bartirm, *"Him, he has the best stuff in town, but won't even let look. Just want to pick out a nice bottle as a gift. Ungrateful cur..."* there was more afterwards but again it runs to angry slurring. After a while and another few shots of rough local rum Eddarly seems very dunk and Oghash is able to help him sway to his feet to some disapproving looks from Varning's Rangers and stagger for the door where the barmaid is able to tell him where the Captain's house is. A coinvent Mitran flag hanging from the window helping guide Oghash towards the small two storey dwelling....

_whats the plan when you get him home?_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> *"We have a blood feud with them scum...Move along, don't stay in the Inn. you sleep in a bush if you want but by morning f*** off."*


_Oghash_ notes the poor response Stvari receives, casually counting heads and considering who she'd have to kill to protect her companion, should it come to that. When the dwarves decide to sit down and let matters lie she makes eye contact with both of the other members of the knot to let them know that she's aware and returns to her mark...




> _What's the plan when you get him home?_


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I can see so many effective ways for this to happen, so let's just go with some goals, in priority order:

Get incriminating letters or other evidence from Captain Eddarly and/or his house.Don't cause any significant problems with anyone (else) living there, unless it works out with #4.Take advantage of new opportunities to cause trouble as they are identified. If, for example, she finds no one there and can change her disguise so she looks like Kaitlyn, she could leave the house in a new disguise, making sure to be seen (exidence) that would lead to the discovery of the affair.Find an acceptable "meal" - if this can be made to look like a murder on the part of Captain Eddarly, even later, that would be fine.

Oghash/Sharon easily helps the drunkard to his feet, all but carrying him to the door. With a nod to the helpful barmaid she heads off in the direction of Eddarly's home, her mind doggedly working through ideas on how best to cause trouble, even if it isn't immediate. "Does anyone live with you, Captain? I can help you get settled for the night if you will let me use your key..." she says to the besotted fool, confident that she could take the key(s) by force if she needed. "Which way is Kaitlyn's home? Tell me how she looks again..."

----------


## DrK

Oghash/Sharon helps the Captain back to his house and after he fails to unlock the door is easily able to unlock the door. Inside the house is neither neat onr tidy, with paintings of three regimental standards on one walls, a partially cleaned longsword with a jewelled hilt on the small dining table and a variety of uniform coats drying. A sofa in one corner is strewn with wolf furs and has a collection of empty bottles nearby. A silk hankerchief and a pair of silken _unmentionables_ is wedge underneath the furs. As Eddarldy passed out on the sofa Oghash is easily able to grab the letters he was reading from his belt pouch. 

Incriminating they  are! With long and lurid (and not to say explicit) descriptions of Eddarly and Kaitlyn's trysts along with shocking denouncements of her husband Franz (Mott) these letters could be dangerous if they fell into the wrong hands....

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Still in her original disguise, Oghash/Sharon snorts quietly to herself as she collects the letters. Looking around at the mess she smirks at the man and the evidence of his indiscretion littered about the place. "_He_ has blessed my efforts..." she mutters prayerfully as she considers her options. In the dim light she walks over to the bejeweled sword and inspects it, intent on determining if it's enchanted or simply personalized. Either way she sits down, finishes cleaning it, and then puts it carefully in the nearby scabbard. Then she wraps the scabbard and blade in a bag, careful to fully hide it all from view as she gets ready to carry it back with her. "If this is magic we keep it. If not I'll drop it off with _Kaitlyn_," she growls, finishing with a nasally imitation of Eddarly's voice.

After looking around for a suitable hiding place, she decides to leave the frilly ladies undergarments somewhere she doubts Eddarly will find them - at the bottom of a pile of dirty clothing.  "Then, with these here and the sword hidden at Kaitlyn's, their affair can be brought into the light. These letters will make it too easy. Maybe I could get Eddarly and Mott to duel first too..."

Before leaving Oghash concentrates on her iron circlet and causes her disguise to shift. She's not really sure how close she's gotten, but her approximation of Kaitlyn Mott is hopefully aided by the veil and cloak she's included. Hoping that anyone looking will see her and suspect she's Kaitlyn - but doesn't want to be recognized - Oghash slips out the back and around the building. Faking efforts to be stealthy, the now-willowy blonde woman hurries from shadow to shadow, deliberately going away from the inn and towards the Mott home. Once there Oghash/"Kaitlyn" ducks around to the back of the home where she swaps back to her original disguise. Then she sneaks around towards town center and makes her way to the inn again, her bundle in hand.

Nodding to the barmaid and walking past the dwarves at their table, Oghash/Sharon sits down beside Ahkmathi. "He's safe at home. I've got some _gifts_ from him - can you see if this is enchanted? If not, I think he should give it to his 'lady-fair' instead of me." She hands Ahkmathi the collected letters. "She is, after all, married to another one of the keep's captains..." she says, careful to be sure Ahkmathi and Stvari hear her, but no one else. "If the sword is worth keeping, we keep it. If not, I can try to deliver to Kaitlyn's home and then we share the letters with Kaitlyn's husband. They might kill each other and do our work for us..."

With a sigh she looks at the dwarves and Stvari. "Maybe we leave town tomorrow, early...then we come back as someone else and try again tomorrow? We could fish for more trouble and Stvari can be from some other clan this time..."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi doddered around the bar for a bit, letting his companions take care of business.  However, when Oghash returned, he joined them at the table, noting the ugly glances from the other dwarves.  Sighing, he listened to what information had been gathered, his mind racing to figure out a way ahead.  _"Well, the letters certainly provide an interesting opportunity.  However, before we set the Captains against each other, perhaps better to keep the devils we know than the ones we don't.  Perhaps this simpering fool would be a better fit for the captainship at the castle ... especially if the prize included the wife of his rival.  Imagine a corrupted ally inside the keep.  

I think we should use the patrol times to coincide with some of our more disruptive efforts ... but if we are able to remove another Captain and his men from the equation, right before we are ready to push the major parts of our plan forward, we would have less people to worry about.  Likewise, infiltrating the dwarves might be worth the effort of undermining whatever engineering activities they are up to ... and possibly a way to learn any weaknesses the wall has.  In the end, we can arrange for an accident that kills them all.

Finally, I think any insight we can gain on the ladies of the evening that I'm sure the soldiers visit would be valuable.  There are ways to pass along contagious afflictions to several people ... and I could probably concoct a few choice beverages to help."_ 
_OOC - Just getting some thoughts down for now.  Oh, and my rumor roll (1d20)[16]_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 6/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

As Oghash returns, the half orc knowing full well that half a dozen curtains had twitched and people had whispered to each other in the street as she run up the road from eddarly's house in full view of everyone esle before slipping down the alley behind Mott's house and transforming (using the circlet) back into herself. Reaching the pub Oghash can join Stavri and Ahkmathi and the slight tension in the room as the barman has moved a couple of other tables of guests between Stavri and the dwarves.

Stavri, although he failed to make in roads with the dwarves on a friendly nature has overheard an interesting tidbit. One of the drunken dwarves bellowing and complaining to Barnabus <<_In dwarven)_  "How by the stones can we fix foundation Barnabus. The blueprints of the keep are wrong. Or the dumb longshanks have tried their own works. In the morn' we must go through the blueprints again and then start reinforcing the bridge o'er the canyon">>

Ahkmathi though has also been left chuckling as on the 3rd round of drinks the young barmaid had looked at him cautiously and then obviously deciding  that he and Stavri looked like merchants had asked, _"How do you be? We been hearing awful rumours up here, maybe's you know with what you coming from the South. We heard there was escapes from Brandescar and the Knights of Alerion are chasing all over? DId you hear owt like that from the south?"_  she asks, prattling on, as she speaks of more prosaic village matters and tsks' under her breath at the rowdy dwarves. 


_Anything esle this evening or heaidng to sleep /rest and heading out of town in the morning?_

----------


## Farmerbink

At mention of the blood feud, Stvari raises his hands placatingly.  "And and likelier than not by the right of it."  As he takes a rough step backwards (hopefully respectfully), he grimaces.  "Look, if me 'n my kin saw eye to eye, I'd be sleeping tight in the hold 'steada working for a pink skin half a thousand miles away, eh?  Didn't mean no offense.  If you want it, the next round's still on me, eh?"  Without waiting for an answer, he tosses a gold crown at the barkeep and returns to his own table.

He grumbles into his own mug, seated so he isn't facing towards nor away from the other Dwarves.  "Wouldn've minded making' allies, but if they'd rather be corpses..." he shrugs noncommittally at Ahkmathi.  "Perhaps _Sharon's_ having better luck..."

He nods to his devilish ally as she returns, surprisingly relieved to see her again.  "Keep it simple, I figure.  His bloodied blade and the other man dead might have Edderly thinking he actually did it."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash listens closely to Ahkmathi's ideas and Stvari's thoughts, nodding as she considers the implications. In 'Sharon's' voice she quietly responds on their plans..."Eddarly lives alone - he'll be easy to handle when we're ready. I like using him too, but with our plans for the keep is this the right time for that? He's a drunkard, but I doubt he'd murder another captain so readily." She then explains her trip and what she did to spread rumors/evidence of the affair around town. "If my little walk tonight causes a duel, though, that would be easy...

(Regarding intercepting the patrol in the wilderness) I can have a picnic if we take the whole patrol at the right time!

(Consolingly to Stvari) The dwarves already seem upset with the humans at the keep. It might be easy to get them to give up and leave...

(About the "ladies of the night") If Eddarly is any clue, I'll bet the soldiers talk to the whores too - we could learn alot from them."

*Spoiler: Rumor Check cause I forgot it before*
Show

[roll0] - I assume this applies? Surely Oghash spent some coin on ale for Eddarly. How much should I remove from her inventory?

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

_To the server_

Ahkmathi nodded, sipping his drink.  "We've heard much the same - tales of all manor of devil worshippers, mystics and cannibals slipping out from under the prison guards in a bloody swath.  Murders all around the countryside, horrors in the night.  But the authorities do not care for anyone spreading such stories.  Rumors, they say.  False reports, they say.  Lies, they say." 

Glancing around, Ahkmathi leaned in and whispered conspiratorially, _"But I heard that those stories are true.  That Brandescar has failed and evil walks the land.  I heard the mighty Sir Balin, hunter of the dark hearted, has disappeared.  Dark times, lady.  All the more reason to live life to the fullest and enjoy the fruits it offers."_  He dropped two more coins with a wan smile before stepping away to join his companions.  

_With the group_ 

Ahkmathi stroked his chin absently, before answering a few questions.  _Blackmail is always an option, thanks to our lady friend here.  However, I still think temptation is the better tool.  If the one Captain ends up impaled on Eddarly's blade, especially should the man not remember his drunken rage, we could manipulate that.  More foul crimes than this have been done in the name of love ... "_  He trailed off before starting again.

_"As for the patrol, we should time it to when we'll have the most time to create chaos here.  But when we do, you shall eat your fill.  As for the dwarves, I defer to your desires. 
 I would prefer we learn enough to sabotage the fortress, but we benefit from their departure just as well.  Killing them, however, might cause an issue later, but it could be something we take advantage later.

Is there anything else you wish to do tonight?"_
_OOC - Unless someone wants to ask about the hookers, I think I'm ready to press._ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 6/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon sits up straight and smiles in a decidedly - and unexpectedly - feminine way when Ahkmathi describes her as a 'lady friend.' When she realizes her action she scowls for a moment before shrugging and trying to fall back into the part of a focused (but not un-feminine) mercenary. "This is all very new to me, but exciting. How would we start to learn from the soldiers' whores? Will I need to try and play that part too...? I don't think I'd do that well..." she says, her voice trailing off uncertainly. 

The disguised half-orc looks around the inn common room, trying to identify which of the women there might be engaged in the oldest trade. Once she thinks she's found the most attractive or popular one she points the woman out to the two men and asks, "What do you think? Do we pay her to work for us for a while and let her keep the extra coin as trade for their stories? Or try to turn her to our side in exchange for her life when this is all over?"

----------


## Farmerbink

"Start simple," Stvari grumbles.  "Mayhaps there will be time later for making new followers, but in the immediate that's more likely to cause problems."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stvari isn't the one to talk to them, either way. XD

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon nods in agreement. "It's alot of work too, not worth it if its risky," she responds. "So we buy the whores' stories and go from there...Do I just go up to one with coin? Or will that work for another woman? This is all very confusing to me..."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi held up a hand.  _"Easy, milady.  We have a month to prepare.  Let us take a couple days to gather information on the daily business of the town and find the best places to fit in for our new faces.  Perhaps in two days time, we can meet the returning patrol and deal with them.  When they do not return, the soldiers here will likely send a group out to check on them - another opportunity to reduce their numbers.  

Then we can bring in our new faces as a merchant or noble with his guard and advisor or assistant, looking to establish trade.  We might even be able to broker a deal with some locals to leverage more opportunities for chaos.  I think our focus should be on eliminating key leadership, weakening the defenses, and sowing distrust and paranoia throughout the town.  

And then the real bloodshed begins.  But it requires patience ... "_ 
_OOC - So my recommendations for the next few days are as follows: 
- Next two days, we gather information (rumors, intel, scout the town, etc).  Focus is on the military and civilian leaders, military fortifications, and town gossip.  In particular we should find out how late the patrol can be before they send out a 'search' party
- Ahkmathi will spend his evenings either scribing scrolls, transferring spells to his spell book, or brewing potions (or alternatively, he could buy them and save the effort).  Looking for enlarge person, bull's strength and invisibility ones. 
- Two nights from now, we head out to Freeman's Rock to ambush the patrol out there.  Kill 'em all, tie rocks to their ankels and sink 'em in the lake
- Return to town and wait to see when a patrol goes out to check on them.  While we wait, we should have our new identities first arrive in town; we can have our old identities depart back 'south' at some point ... visibly, of course, but clearly departing.  (For the new faces, I suggest a noble/merchant, bodyguard and personal assistant / Chief of Staff, but totally open to alternative ideas)  
- Once we know the rescue party is headed out, we try and get ahead of them and set up an ambush at the Rock ... possibly using illusions and ghost sounds to make it seem like the old patrol is partying ...

Thoughts?_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 6/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

What little remains of the evening passes quietly, only the dwarves causing trouble as they brawl a little. Chatter amongst the soliders and their whores reveals little more other than the 4 captains (that you knew alreadu) and that Commander Havelyn is generally a well regarded (if strict) leader who has earned much respect amongst the men. The Priest, Father  Donnigan is loved by the men in the Tower and the villagers in Aldencross when he visit the shrine here (tended by the lowly Brother Justin of Travismere). The only other thing of note is that even the whores have been refusing the town alchemist Teryth Caldwin as he smells so strongly of what one of the whores drunkenly giggles _"Embalming fluid to help keep it stiff"_...

In the morning the Patrol of 6 soldiers and the noble and blond haired Captain Varning ride out on their route and from careful watching of the roads Ahkmathi, Stavri and Oghash can see Captain Mott and Eddalry both riding up towards the watch tower, the stiff and impressively mustached Mott well dressed and looking smart, Eddarly slightly haggard looking and worse for wear. Your view of the road from the bay window table well placed to watch the twon comings and goings whilst Alicia (The owner Bellam's wife) serves you fresh bread with freshly churned butter and honey from Timon's local meadery (his signature blackberry infused mead, a purple brew called Timon's black responsible for many a head ache!)

_OOC

If you want make some Gather info / diplomacy rolls or you can chill out for two days and then go an ambushing
THe patrol would have to be ~6 days late to spark notice as Varnig's longest patrol route is 10 days

_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon nods and calms down at Ahkmathi's direction, staying up late to listen to anyone willing to speak and watching where the whores all go with their nightly clients. She also tries to note which soldiers, if any, stay overnight and with which prostitute. She's up late and only makes her way to bed when it's clear that her continued presence in the common room would draw more attention than it would be worth.

Before going to bed she does ask for directions to the alchemist's shop. "I'll plan to go see him in the morning - see if his smell is as bad as they say. If he's alone and angry he could be played and made useful...before we kill him," she explains to her companions as they go to their room for the night.

It's hard to tell if Oghash/Sharon slept at all, but not because she's suffering for it. Instead she wakes, apparently both literally and figuratively hungry. She splashes some water on her face before heading downstairs where she drinks the blackest coffee she can find and eats as much meat and eggs as the innkeeper's staff can get her. It's clear she's trying to behave, but famished and unable to satisfy her appetite. She eats the bread and honey with a forced smile, liberally applying the butter and trying not to audibly growl at anyone.

Once she's had as much as she can get, she watches from the window and snorts quietly to herself as she sees Captain Eddarly make his way towards the keep. Once it's clear that there's nothing else interesting happening - just the routine activities of a busy town - she looks to her two companions. "I want to see this alchemist, buy some potions and decide what to do with him. Do you two want to come? If I can, I want him to show me his shack outside town too..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Diplomacy to gather information: (1d20-1)[*13*] over (1d4)[*3*] hours to learn more about the alchemist, Teryth Caldwin. She would spend some of the time walking around and casing his shop as well. Her intentions are absolutely not friendly, but she's trying not to be obviously hostile. If she'd get better results with Intimidate (at a +6) and can use her Iron Circlet to appear to be someone else, she'd do that instead.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi joined the others for a light breakfast and kaf.  He watched Oghash eat without comment, but it was clear that they would need to get her something else to keep her appetite in check ... otherwise, there would soon be a growing list of missing persons.  As they watched the patrol leave and the two Captains head towards the tower, Oghash mentioned seeing the alchemist.  Ahkmathi nodded his head as he sipped on his hot drink.  _"Yes, I will join you.  I would also like to see his wares.  And if he is as off-putting as they say, perhaps we have found our more permanent solution to a longer term domicile.  

Or perhaps our esteemed alchemist is up to something less than savory in the woods.  Obviously we should check that out ... perhaps we do that before visiting his shop?"_ 
_OOC - As mentioned in the discord, the alchemist might be a good person to kill and switch places with.  he comes complete with his own remote cabin and creepy, smelly reputation.  

Also, based on discussions with the girls, could Ahkmathi get an idea of what the smell was, and perhaps surmise what the alchemist is working on?
Alchemy - (1d20+10)[12] (or 20 if he can take 10)_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

Your breakfast is pleseant and hearty. A light rain sweeping in the from the north causing some consternation amongst the staff but not bothering anyone esle. A great clatter and shouting in crude dwarven announced the departure of Barnabus and his dwarves as viley hungover the dozen dwarves began the hour long march to the keep atop the cliffs that sat a few miles outside the town of Aldencross, a few guards and the two Captains who rode stiffly and separately also heading out as well. 

As you sit for a while the Inn staff fussing around you a few questions identifies where Maester Caldwin's shop is is easy to get from a query to a young maid. By mid morning you care walking through the market  that is fairly busy with farmers in from the  local area and the local butcher, a few of them the locals helping an old Lady as she buys what appears to be half a cow, but there is excitement from a solider helping out as he calls her "Mother Guiseppe" and is excited about her stew being made to take up to the keep later in the week. 

THe Measter's shop when you reach is small, and near the southern edge of town. An array of potions and oils and balms line the shelves amidst other strange alchemical things like sun rods and smoke sticks and the like, As you enter the shop a bell chimes and from the door behind the counter a tall thin stooped man of middling years and balding hair appears, a pair of thick glass spectacles perched on a thin nose. He looks at the three of you, an artisan of some kind, a dwarf and a tough loking woman and pauses. *"Can I help? Are you new to Aldencross?"*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon steps forward and asks, "Have you seen us before? Or is that question...re...re...rhetorical?" She looks towards her companions for confirmation before realizing her hostile tone and sighs. "Sorry - I'm tired and didn't get enough to eat this morning. Yeah, we're traveling and looking for supplies. What do you have here? Potions for combat? Ointments? Weapon oils? We've gold - let's see your wares."

----------


## DrK

The alchemist almost recoils from Oghash's directness. *Yes. I have not seen you in town miss, hence I had assumed you were new to the town. As to my wares..."* he waves a hand around his shop, gaze hardening slightly. *"Have a look, we have alchemicals for battle or for healing more typical maladies."* He stands behind the till watching carefully. But as he stands there is Ahkmathi's sharp and alchemically trained that picks up the smell of embalming fluids, preservatives and a faint whiff of ozone (or bottled lightning).

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari stares blankly from beneath his overly-protruding brows.  He spares a glance for Oghash, surprised by her line of questioning.  "Aye, we're new here," he mumbles to the shopkeeper.  Preferring to let Ahkmathi do the talking (and increasingly aware of the less-than-desirable outcome of his past attempts), he remains largely silent.  Instead of interacting more directly, he ambles about the shop, carefully inspecting the wares, though he lacks any particular skill with regards to assessment.  

He stays close to the door, however, prepared for any sudden developments of violence.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just for clarity, as a monk he's just as "armed" without his weapons out as otherwise.  Stvari is (and will have made sure Ahkmathi and Oghash know), fully prepared to throw down with his hands, if it facilitates greater subterfuge.  

If there are windows, he'll be acting lookout as well.  (1d20+10)[*25*] perception

We _are_ planning on replacing this guy for a few days, right?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon looks embarrassed (mostly directed to her allies, whom she feels she's failed, though perhaps the alchemist will mistake the emotion and think it directed at him) as she blushes slightly and looks to the side. "I'm sorry," she apologizes as she looks around. "...but I'm better with these than words," she says, gesturing to her sheathed weapons. Turning to the various alchemical items she looks around and tries to figure out how the man might defend himself, if she can gather any clues from his various products.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Diplomacy? (1d20-1)[*7*] and some sort of...Knowledge(?) check to assess the threat the alchemist would present...(1d20)[*8*] (unmodified - please apply any relevant bonuses/penalties based on her skills.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi nearly rolled his eyes as Oghash continued to win friends and influence their potential targets.  Shaking his head with a chuckle, he waved off the tension.  "Thank you ... we are new and looking for a number of items that would be of use.  Certainly healing draughts would be interesting.  And perhaps a hangover cure or two for the cranky, if you catch my meaning.  Do you have any salves or blanches?"  Giving the chance, Ahkmathi will certainly wander the shop, conducting a quick inventory of visible items.
_OOC - Trying to place the smell ... is the man undead, or working on the dead?  Ozone?  That could be a number of things ... but Ahkmathi is smarter and more experienced than me :D
Alchemy - (1d20+12)[23] (adding the +2 elves get to id magic items). Perception - (1d20+8)[25] and Spellcraft - (1d20+12)[28] (ditto here)_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

The trio look around the shop and to the elfs sharp eyes he finds it well stocked with many and varied alchemical supplies. The smell he realises is most definitely embalming fluid for the preservation of dead flesh - not something that you would expect that alchemist in Aldencross to be dabbling with.

Maester Caldwins haughty expression softens as he watches Ahkmathi perusing the shelves and asks *I see. No offence taken, I do indeed have smelling salts to help the head after too much of the local mead. 

You see much in my shelves? Do you practice the craft yourself?* he asks Ahkmathi?

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi smiles.  "I ... dabble.  Enough to realize you are clearly a master - you are well stocked with many quality items."  Ahkmathi let the others roam for a bit, and once he had a moment 'alone' he leaned in and murmured, "I also worked in a mortuary for a year ... and there are few smells as distinctive as embalming fluid.  Might I suggest rosemary or lavender to mask the odor?  As you well know, embalming fluid is bitter and off-putting ... which could affect your sales." 
_OOC - I suppose we see what happens if I toss out some 'bait.'  But I get the impression everything isn't on the up & up ...
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Ahkmathi's subtle gesture isn't lost on Stvari, though he can't make out the words from across the shop.  Still, he knows a pitch when he sees it, and glances to the apothecary to see how the man will react.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not looking to get any super complicated details, but I want to use sense motive to get an idea of how genuine the response is.  Absent words, I would expect little more than whether or not he seems put off or genuine.  Modifier is +9, and it breaks everything if I see the result.  :Small Smile:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon keeps her attention split between the alchemist, the various items she sees, and the street. Comfortable in the role of bodyguard, the disguised half-orc settles herself into the routine of not talking so much and trusting her intellectual-superiors. The persistent, audible growl of her stomach is a possible distraction from polite conversation, but there isn't much she can do about that...yet...

----------


## DrK

The man pauses at the Ahkmathi's words and then sub conciously sniffs at his shoulder. Leaning in he whispers, *"How tethered are you to the dogma's of faith?"* he asks. Eyes bright with possible excitement. *"I am creating a defender of the city, but one that is not always to be liked by some fo the church. What are your thoughts on strict interpretations on the strictures of faith and the possibility of science"* 
Stavri watching ca see the man is excited about something, and is near desperate to share his secret with one that he perceives may be a fellow student of the alchemical arts. 

_Assuming Akmathis responds in the affirmative...._

After the elf nods and explains that science should not be limited by petty rules. Caldwin grins, *"I am creating something, a soldier to man the walls that would not sleep or rest. One that would not require any food or water and feels no fear. In short a miracle solider to serve Mitra and God willing drive the hordes back. But it has proved challenging... Maybe you would help me?"*

He asks the last reluctantly but to the three of you he seems genuine in his request for help

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi stroked his beard for a moment, pensively.  "I suppose that would depend on how far you mean to go.  However, in general I find that there are opportunities in the realm of science that the arcane and divine communities have only touched the surface of ... and they will never fully control.  What are you working on?"

He listened to the man continue, his own eyes widening at the man's excitement .. and his own.  How fortuitous he had spoken with the alchemist before letting Oghash eat him - this was one of the few mon-keighs who could see beyond his own eyelids.  Constructs to take over the work-load of a fallible, flawed and inefficient workforce!  If the country listened to such proposals without their precious morality getting in the way, the walls here would already be manned by tireless automatons ... and their task would be much harder.

The real question was whether the man was constructing a minor homoculous, a massive flesh golem, or raising the very dead of Aldencross.  "I must say, that is an exciting prospect!  Imagine warriors who stand an unending, undying watch ... weapons always at the ready, no petty emotions to reduce their effectiveness, and no weaknesses to ruin their efficiency.  I am impressed, good sir, and cannot wait until you have a working prototype available to showcase your amazing accomplishments!" 
_OOC - Ahkmathi is very interested ... he wants to see the process to create a golem (or undead) and will wait until he's learned all he can ... prior to ending the alchemist.  
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon eyes the whispered conversation between the alchemist and her ally with a nod, turning more intently to ensure their discussion isn't interrupted.

----------


## DrK

the alchemist looks at Ahkmathi, a grin on his face as he senses a kindred soul in the alchemical arts. *"Come now then. Its not far, I can show you my creation!"* with a wide grin he flips the sign on the door to closed and gestures to the three of you to follow him out the back of the shop. Through the storeroom and past stairs that presumably lead upstairs to his chambers he hops out the back door into the alley and then skirting a couple more small rural houses you are out into the grass where children play and sheep and goats wander that surrounds the town.

The muddy path into the woods is well trodden and after ~10 minutes of winding through the woods past many other paths he leads you to a small shack/cottage. Its dilapidated and has the wooden shutters drawn across the window and a stout lock on the door that yields to the key carried by Maester Caldwin. Inside the cottage is a strong stench of embalming fluids and other astringent alchemical stenches.  A large metallic contraption with wires and coils stands at one end of a table affixed to which is a massive (still) form, a thing of stitched body parts, bound with wood, wire and pieces of metal and strange crystal. the main part seems to be arms and legs that are still grimy and your realise Caldwin must have raided the cemetery. 
*"Behold, its glorious, I need only work out how to supply the necessary energies and then it will be ready..."* he cries out as he circles the thing that must be some 8ft long and packed with grafted muscles. *"Maybe you could help with me understanding the final stages?"* he asks Ahkmathi pointing to the large and impressive tome balanced on a desk nearby wrapped in a loose silk bag and surrounded by vials of multi-coloured liquids. *"You see, it would be a mighty soldier, able to crush the greenskins on the far side of the Watch Wall and never needing sleep or anything else."*

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi felt a thrill of excitement at the prospect of discovery.  As the man led them to his distant workshop, he grinned inwardly, happy the situation was working out in a way fortuitous to the Knot.  Upon approaching the shack, he nodded to Oghash and murmured for her to keep watch, least they be caught unawares.  He knew he was going to have to get her fed soon, least he physical and emotional appetites grow to great to contorl.  

As they entered the hidden facility, Ahkmathi's eyes opened wide as he took in the monstrosity before them.  The hulking body was a patchwork of pieces and parts, some of the items fresh from a grave.  THIS was why the man had asked about faith - surely the necromantic delving would be frowned upon by the majority of Mitrians.  Shaking in head in appreciation, Ahkmathi circled the beast, noting everything he could regarding the construction, the layout, etc.  

At the man's question, he glanced at the tomb, wandering over to the book and peering at it for a moment, without touching the item.  "Help you achieve what could be remembered for centuries as historical turning point in modern warfare?  I ... would be honored.  May I?"  He nodded towards the book, not perusing any of the pages until the man gave permission.  

_OOC - Ahkmathi will simply peruse the book for a few moments.  He wants to ascertain what the tome is, and if there are any clues as to what the man is missing.  What skill checks do you need? 
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari smirks, in a fashion he hopes is friendly, as the alchemist locks up his store.  At first, in the street behind the building, the Dwarf is visibly confused, and is unease only heightens as the wiry shopkeeper leads them into the woods.  His concern is unfounded, however, as they are quickly led to an obviously deliberately isolated workshop of sorts.  

"My goodness," he breathes, looking at the grand, prone figure.  "Aye, facing such a foe in combat would chill the most fervent hearts," he comments- in genuine appreciation.  "If I may," he interjects surprisingly.  "I ahh...  have some measure of knowledge of the divine.  There is talk that the same power that breathes life into us could do the same if harnessed properly.  Truly, I never considered such an application, but with some effort I may actually be able to assist you, Master Caldwin."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The offer is...  legalistically genuine, though obviously Stvari is wholly uninterested in fighting _against_ what appears to be a flesh golem in the making.  I'd love to roll neither bluff nor diplomacy, though I can't reasonably explain how this exchange would fall under intimidate....  (1d20-4)[*11*]  :Small Frown:

----------


## DrK

The dwarf and elf look at the alchemist in something approaching respect as they they then peruse the room and the tome that describes the creation of such a beast. As Ahkmathi flicks through the arcane words he finds some pages towards the end that may interest Stavri,  a method of infusing the uholy (or holy) power of a divine talent into the creature to impact the beast with strength sapping energy or the fury of the sun. Caldwin looks at them with joy as they both seem impressed. *"Truly its incredible. I had thought to ask the Father at the Keep but I suspect he would be shortsighted and not bless it with holy purpose. What do you think?"*

Twitching on his toes and stroking the dead flesh Caldwin looks at you both. *"In truth I am nervous, I have but one chance and would welcome assistance in making sure I have the preparations complete*


_You get the impression that he is scared of making the caster level check to activate the spell trigger of the book and release the geas, animate dead and limited wish power contained within. But he has done the crafting bit successfully._ 

*Spoiler: (Un)Holy Golems*
Show



Its a Golem Crafting Tome.
THe tome contains all the spells and instructions to make 1 Flesh Golem. Needs a CL 8 spell activation check to activate (plus obviously some flashy rituals and the lightning music). Once the poers are used it vanishes in a puff of smoke
It also includes and appendix where if the creator or a creature's assistant can add a channel energy/fervour/smite etc... they can flavour it holy or unholy to either do 1 STR damage on a hit (unholy) or add +1d6 damage vs undead (holy)

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi stroked his beard, smiling widely.  It was genuine, even if it was completely for selfish reasons.  Having a flesh golem at his command?  Think of the chaos one could cause in and around the town of Balentyne, as well as assisting the fall of the tower.  Even keeping the beast after their work here was done would be an intriguing concept, as the group continued to gather resources in reserve.  Perhaps the golem would be his own failsafe, should Oghash turn on them ... even if that situation was only marginally likely.  

However, with such a construct also came risk - he had read of golems breaking free of their compulsions, and attacking anything within reach.  This might be a situation where the golem would remain here at the wall ... or at the least on the island of the wild men.  But first, they would need to create the thing ...

Rubbing his beard, Ahkmathi nodded slowly at Caldwin's comment regarding the Father of the Keep.  "I agree, Master Caldwin.  A holy man, no matter how good your intentions are, may be unable to see the forest for the trees, and incapable of realizing the opportunity before you!  As you said, this could change the way of warfare here in the North, and certainly would pose a great challenge to any foe.  I think Falkirk and I would be honored to help assist you in the final preparations. " 
_OOC - I think we'd like to help ... I'm sure Stvari will want to make it unholy.  Ahkmathi will want to figure out how to give them control instead of Caldwin ... and we need a few more mannerisms from the alchemist before we kill him ... but I'm sensing a steak tartar moment in his future.  Where does he sleep and such? 
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash follows the others quietly, her eyes intently scanning the area for anyone watching who might become suspicious and need to be removed. At the shack she sniffs the air and wrinkles her nose in distaste, but does not complain as she notes the enthusiasm the others show. Putting on what she hopes is an encouraging smile she continues to prowl near the door, looking out frequently and listening as the others discuss the strange, assembled form in the alchemist's workshop. Her demeanor remains tense and hangry, though she makes no intentional show of her constant hunger and enthusiasm for murder...

----------


## DrK

A day passes, boring for Stavri and Oghash, fascinating for Ahkmathi as they attend and help the clearly mad Maester Caldwin with the embalming, stitching and sealing the creature and stapling more  metal plates onto the beast and leather coverings to partially armour it. Over the course of the day and the night he realises that the next morning with some alchemical and magical power into the metallic charging unit and powered by unholy energy from Stavri you could awaken the beast in the morning. At that point the first person to speak the command words would be the absolute master

Back in the shack as the sun rises Caldwin finishes and rubs his bloodied hands. *"He is done. Come, let us head back to my house for a meal and a drink then we can discuss who we should invite for the grand activation."* Eyes sparkling with excitment he turns to Ahkmathi, Stavri and Oghash, *"Do you think the Lord Commander himself would come down for this? I will still need to ask Father Donavan about giving us some of his holy power to bless it with the power of Mitara"*


_Asssume 1 day passes as you help him. You can get an idea of the Maester who is actually quite curt to people in his shop and far more talkative with his brother alchemist
Its ready to be switched on...
_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Once it becomes clear that Ahkmathi's efforts will be both fruitful and undisturbed, Oghash/Sharon excuses herself to roam the immediate area and think for several minutes. The disguised half-orc woman practices all her skills at perception and trail-reading to try and see how frequent the traffic is around the secluded workshop and learn what she can about those that travel this way.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Take 20 on Perception (+6) and Survival (+4) to learn all she can about the immediate area near the "birthplace" of the flesh golem. She wants to know how likely they are to be interrupted or disturbed by unwelcome guests and how many are likely to come by, if any frequently do.

As the morning grows hotter she checks on the others before returning to the inn for lunch. Once again she eats a prodigious amount of food, as much as the establishment can provide, focusing on proteins and meat in a futile effort to sate her growing hunger. Once the lunch hours are over she rises and walks the streets between the inn and the southeastern edge of town, looking for anything noteworthy and interesting. As she passes the Illuminate Scroll business she makes a mental note to speak with Ahkmathi about it. "He'd like to see what we can get there," she says quietly to herself as he stomach rumbles uncomfortably. With a scowl at nothing and everything she huffs and turns back towards the inn. 

Once there Oghash/Sharon looks around and settles down at a table in the corner to watch the patrons, soldiers, and servers through lazy, half-closed eyes. It doesn't take her long to realize that there is a bit of a _trade_ being plied here - mild prostitution. Though the business is (understandably) slow in the early afternoon - "The soldiers must still be on duty..." - the various ladies of ill-repute are getting out and beginning to prepare for the night's activities. "Mitra won't like this, but my Master would, after some changes...Now, how to do it...?" 

The Asmodean woman looks around more intently now, trying to identify the pimp or matron who runs the brothel. Curious if it is the innkeeper, or his wife, or someone else, she eventually waves over one of the prettier women and asks, "Who is in charge of the ladies? I'd like to discuss business, if you follow..." She doesn't ask with any signs of interest in dalliances herself, and if asked about her interest explains, "I travel with two men - a dwarf and an older scholar. We're interested in what you do here, as a matter of our work."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

More Perception (+6) and now Sense Motive (+7). If it's necessary to use a social skill it's at -1 for either Diplomacy or Bluff: (1d20-1)[*12*]

Once a pimp/matron is pointed out to her (assuming one exists), Oghash will approach them directly and demand their attention. As she speaks she cracks her neck and pops her knuckles, showing off her muscular frame and making bold eye contact with them. "Let's speak in private, about the ladies. Tell me about the business - I'd like to...invest in the work done here..." Her request isn't polite - it borders on threatening - though she doesn't intend to start a fight if she's refused. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Intimidate (1d20+6)[*14*] to encourage a private conversation with the pimp or matron.

If the prostitute leader cooperates and invites her into a private room to discuss things, Oghash will follow. Once inside she will make it a point to sit between the exit and the other person, intending to learn about the girls and how the brothel continues to exist in spite of the disapproval of the church of Mitra. She plans to listen and learn right now, so she continues to be intimidating, using uncomfortable silence to encourage the pimp/matron to keep talking well after they might have otherwise stopped.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

After the preparations were complete, Ahkmathi smiled and accepted the offer to join Caldwin at his home.  Before they departed, he made sure the golem could not be activated without their presence, then he followed.  He spent the evening discussing the town to get a feel for who the key people who should be invited, based on authority or importance.  He asked about his time in the town, and whether it was a good place to consider for long term residence.  He engaged in discussion of alchemy, varying theories on the best formulae, and any particular discoveries Caldwin may have made.  As the evening neared an end, he rose unsteadily.  "Thank you for your hospitality, Master Caldwin.  We are honored and grateful to have been a witness to your accomplishments.  Perhaps we can refine your invitation list tomorrow, and plan for an event worthy of your creation.  If we are able to garner support from the Father, my guess is he will want to perform the ceremony on the holy day - a small price to pay for holy validation.  Until the marrow, then?" 
_OOC - I'd like to make sure he can't activate it tomorrow w/o us.  If the Mithran holiday is soon (next few days), then we'll need to act quickly.  If Caldwin is willing to wait and it's at the end of the week (four or five days away), we could wait to deal with him and go take care of the patrol and still make it back to finish our plot.  

Now, if we get the impression that he's impatient, would it be possible to go back out tonight and activate the golem under our control?  or do we have to wait until the morning? 
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

*In the Woods*

Its a long day in the shack for Stavri and Ahkmathi but they work well with Caldwin and realise that all that is needed is the final arcane foci and the dark energy from Stavri's blessing and they will have a fully formed golem to control. At the discussion of a "birthing party" the alchemist pauses. *"Do you think we should see if the Father would come down, I'm not sure he would... And I am afraid of his reaction.?"* He pauses, sipping tea as he pours more tea for his two new found friends. *"What do you think, you seem well versed in such things, do you think its possible we could explain it to him in such a way that he may understand?"*

He mumbles some more as he considers the options and seems to be near arguing with himself. You've all heard from the rumours that Father Althus Donnagin is the senior priest, a small fat balding man who is near perpetually cheerful. Whilst the men respect Lord Commander Havelyn and the senior Captain Barthold they like the priest who often comes into town to heal the sick and tend to the woman and children. Even going so far as to help with water and food if times are hard in the winter. But its well known that the Chaplin of Balentye is wise and devout... However, a well written invitation may well pique his interest even if he doesn't like what he sees.

From talking with Caldwin both Stavri and Akkmathi are confident he will not try and activate without them, both realising that the alchemist has appreciated the pressure oft he secret being lifted and it may only take a little more pressure or persuasion for him to invite Father Donnagin down for the unveiling, convinent then that in 4 days time he will be in town anyway presiding over the church services for the larger monthly mass....

*In the Lords Dalliance*

Oghash, hungry, had had to leave lest she ate the alchemist heading back to the Inn. Where Bellam Bargthold, the fat owner preened and potttered around serving the few locals in for an afternoon tipple and ignoring the half dozen young ladies, eating a hearty meal to ready themselves for the evening. Oghash's enquires lead to the overweight and ugly Alicia Bathhold, the inn-keepers wife. She is portly with stringy hair held back in a tight bun with a jowly face and burly arms that would rival Oghash's in her true form. Acknowledging Oghash she had pointed to the back room to talk. 

The back room is a large store room of sorts, bottles of wine and beer mingle with foods, breads and sacks of grain. A trapdoor leading down to the cellar in the corner looking well used and at a glance from Oghash Alicia offers "Its where Bellam keeps his best stuff. Only the Lords drink it but we keep it well. And now for business" . She listens to Oghash before nodding. "I run a tight ship, the girls are well behaved and we keep a discreet profile. My Brother i law, old Cragface"  (Captain Barthold, a grizzled mid-40's captain who is the most senior Captain in the Keep under the Lord Commander) "Keep an eye on us to make sure we don't do nothing too exotic and the good Father comes now and then to make sure we run a  clean house. Not that he partakes, he's just such a nice man and don't want a poxed solider. But we are a long way from the other towns, there is a lot of men and well, the girls make fair coin. Bellam feeds 'em right and all the lads know not to cause trouble or be rough"" She shrugs and then looks slyly at Oghash. "You and the old man and the dwarf. What business are you in? You arrive here with nowt to trade and more caravans...  after the answer she'll continue. "But me and Bellam are business folk. We got the Bard coming tomorrow with his troupe, and we can always expand so investors be welcome. We ain't no simple country folk miss, so don't think you can take advantage, and remember we are known here, you are a stranger so don't think you can cause trouble."

Alicia Barthold, Bellam's wife (Brother to Captain Barthold)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon listens closely, content to let Alicia Barthold speak until there is no choice but to respond. The disguised half-orc doesn't nod or make any grand gestures as she listens, though she does note the trapdoor and the relationships around town that support the operation of the brothel. When the large, unattractive woman asks her about the Knot and her intentions she takes a deep breath to think before answering. "We serve our Lord, traveling and spending coin and working towards his ends. He likes his privacy, so we go out for him. We've dealt with trouble, but always pay our debts," she says, carefully. 

Over the next several minutes she asks more questions, trying to learn enough to develop a plan. "How would you 'expand' the business...if you had the gold? What would you need? We don't want to cause the girls any trouble...maybe we can help your business grow in exchange for a portion of the profits? How much does your brother or the priest know? Do they get a cut? Do you need someone to help run things? Keeping such a nice inn must take up your time...Has this Bard been part of your business?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Oghash wants to see what it would take to keep things running, but cut out Alicia Barthold - violently, or perhaps with mild poisoning to force her into bed. If there are people to pay off and keep happy, she wants to know who they are. How is the Bard involved? 

If she can gain the trust/confidence of the girls, take Alicia out of the picture, and start to run things, then she can push things into a direction more in line with Asmodeus-worship and the Knot's immediate goals. Learning rumors and intelligence from the soldiers, perhaps identifying high-rank clients who can be blackmailed, perhaps even sneaking into the keep with some of the girls.

This isn't necessarily another case of Oghash trying to bring souls to Asmodeus and develop a cult, but this seems like a situation ripe for the "harvest" of the fruit of the corruption that has festered here. Oghash sees opportunities here to cause all sorts of problems - potentially assassinating a corrupt captain and the priest, encouraging debauchery and overindulgence (which would cause the soldiers to be worse at defending against the Knot's attacks), and having easy scapegoats on which to pin the blame.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari listens politely as Caldwin comments on the priest's usual itinerary."Oh, that's- well not perfect, but good.  If it's on his way anyway, our soldier will wait four day's time I think.  Surely we can simply invite him to witness and advise.  Perhaps he'll have a few young scribes on hand to commemorate the event and lend us a hand?  It's hard to quite clear, but the intricacies of the divine are, well, above us.  Their ways are oft served better in community than isolation, and a few young aspirants might be just what it takes to _truly_ earn the approval of the gods."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If it's not clear, I'm strongly implicating (and would explicitly add in private), that we can plan to kill the cleric and Caldwin before even activating the golem, and then use 1-3 NPC adepts as ritual sacrifices to kick-start the unholy energies involved.  Alternatively, we can plan to activate the golem the old fashioned way and let _it_ kill everyone.  We just bar the doors.  Either way, I see this being pretty easy so long as we can get a surprise round (starting in or near melee range).


He retrieves a small notepad and pen, almost cheerfully.  "Here, let me pen the letter.  My mother would have torn my hands off if I hadn't learned proper calligraphy in at least Dwarven and the common tongue."

----------


## DrK

*In the Shack* 

Maester Caldwin nods emphatically at the suggestions from Stavri and Ahkmathi. *"Yes, yes, yes. If the Father can come then that would be ideal. We can wait till the Day of Worship, it would be fitting. I have read the instructions, he is a man of faith, he could anoint the beast to give it the power of the Holy Mitra."* Reading the letter he nods, *"yes, my thanks. You have a good hand>"*

_Stavri - if you want to write a good letter to intrigue and persuade the good Father, then you can make a Know(Religion) check to entice him with holy scripture_

Caldwin looks at the two "assistants" *"I have kept you for so long. But we must all be exhausted. I will stay in the shop for the next two days to make sure the surprise remains. You of course are welcome to visit, but otherwise shall we reconvene in three days to be ready and practice the day before we bring our miracle to life."*

_You have  3 days then before the father will be in town and will see how the letter goes_

*In the Inn*

The madam looks at Oghash before nodding. "Aye, there may be some interest in some investment. What do you have in mind and what can you offer? You have the look of a rough lass so I'm assuming you won't be taking oart in the workings yourself? But well.... If you want to invest a decent amount we could then be splitting some of the profits and you could advise us from the big city ways to bring some culture our way.."

_An initial "few" hundred gp is a big investment for small town people._

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon briefly looks offended at the ugly woman's assessment of her appearance before laughing a bit at her own vain reaction. "Men like anything with a bosom and butt. What matters is how you use it. Surely some of the men like it rough," she muses. "Some even like their pleasure mixed with pain - I've skill with that...

But before that I need to know how you do things here in Aldencross. Do you pay anyone off? Who? Tell me about them. And how is this Bard involved? We've got enough coin to set you and your husband up very well if we like...maybe buy the whole brothel from you! But the 'devil is in the details' - so what are they?"

To emphasize her point, Oghash/Sharon pulls a large coin purse from her belt and shows the gold inside to Alicia Barthold. "We've more - safe - and we're not the sort to steal from. But if your setup is good enough, you could stop working tomorrow..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

More pushing for details. Oghash is trying to bribe without actually giving over the coin, while ensuring that Alicia knows not to try and pilfer some coin from them...Though the opportunity to just kill her in response to theft is appealing...

If another Intimidate check is needed: (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari nods somberly and clears a space on the side table.  With pen in hand, he mounts a small step stool to lean over his makeshift workspace and sets quill to parchment provided for the task.

*Spoiler: The letter*
Show




After several long minutes, the squat Dwarf looks up from his paper.  "I 'spose I shoulda let you sign it yourself.  Still, I think it'll do." He offers Caldwin the parchment to seal.  "You know a page to deliver it?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

_I_ am not familiar with the timing constraints, but Stvari is 100% on board with all of the ways to cause havoc.  Especially if that means we can relatively safely drop a patrol group or something first.

----------


## DrK

*In the Lords Dalliance*

Madam Barthold looks hungrily at the coin pouch but restrains her hands. "Not really. The ladies here are relatively circumspect and as long as we don't advertise publicly no-one asks questions. My Brother in law "the iron captain" knows the young men have needs and there's precious few farm lasses up here for the garrison. Even the Lord Commander turns a blind eye so no danger that way... Although, if we got more exotic we'd need some more coin." She adds nodding at the coin purse. "My husband knows of some folk down south in Cairnholme who could offer more than just alcohol to soothe a weary or bored mind. But I'd have to discuss that with him. Give me a couple of days>" (the next major town 1 week or so south). She pauses, then remembers, "The bard you ask. Nah, him and his troupe pass through once a season, do a few performances and then move onto the next Town. The Lord Commander has them up to the watchtower to entertain the troops but that's about it."

She adds the last and stands up to leave. "You are an interesting visitor, but beware, The Lord Commander keeps Aldencross on a short leash and likes order." Before she leaves, clearly happy to think on things for a couple of days. 

*The Alchemist*

The Maester looks at the letter and breathes a sigh of relief, clapping Stavri on the back. *"Why this is excellent. I could not have stated things better than this. This will definitely peak his interest and surely help gain his approval. My thanks. I will send this with the next messenger this very day." *  he then leaves, excitedly promising to bring news of a reply to the Inn should one return. 

----

*Back at the Lords Dalliance Day 3*
Day 5- Patrol due backDay 6 - Lords DayDay 8- The bard will perform at the WatchTower

You all re-assemble at the Inn later in the day after a long 24 hours of golem researching and restraining homicidal instincts. The town seems quite quiet, the inn room half full with tradesfolk having a drink after a long day of work. Captain Eddarly enters and offers Sharon/Oghash a low bow. He is looking pale, a hand shaking slightly before he approaches the bar and the fat barman pours him a heavy and large glass of the local apple brandy alongside his pint of nutty brown ale. The brandy is drank in a single gulp with a sigh of relief before Bellam pours another wordlessly and moves onto the rest of the inn.

Even as you sit there, Oghash/Sharon musing on if people had seen her subterfuge from two nights previous  there is a thunderous crash from the door as another Mitran Captain strides in, an aged well lined face like thunder with a corwn of white hair surrounding a bald head. Like Eddarly this newcomer has a pair of golden sunbursts on his cloak's shoulder pauldrons. 

As the door slams shut the inn goes silent, Bellam looking up in surprise "Apologies Captain Mott, can I help ye?" but before he gets an answer the balding captain strides towards Eddarly at the bar. The younger captain looks up in surprise a muttered, "What by the asmodeus's barbed tail is wrong Franz. Why did you..." There is a sudden _crack_ of a blow cutting off the younger man as the older man slams a heavy leather gauntlet reinforced with iron into Eddarly's face cracking a tooth and splitting lips. 

"Sleep with a man's wife would you you coward. I'll see you in the morning by the old oak Zack or I'll have her whipped and thrown out in in disgrace" he pauses only to offer Bellam a quick nod of his head before striding out of the bar. Eddarly, holding his mouth looks around the bar, cupping his mouth, a muttered "What are you looking at" and storming out the other way (the way that Sharon/Oghash realises is back to his house). 

The bar is silent before everyone starts whispering and gossiping, staring at the door swinging shut

----------


## Farmerbink

As the assorted patrons begin whispering, Stvari struggles to hide a smirk.  "One grand 'appy fam'ly, eh?" he chuckles sourly.  "Be a d*mned shame if something were ta happen, wouldn'it?"  He takes a long draught from his own ale, appreciating the flavors as he allows the liquid to linger before swallowing it down.  

"Can't decide: house o' cards ready ta fall or tinderbox about ta spark?"  A few moments later, he catches the attention of the barkeep."We'll 'ave another round.  'n pray tell, what's the 'old oak Zack?'"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I propose we at least witness day 4.  I imagine there will be a crowd there, so limited opportunity for extravagant shenanigans, but we should keep our metaphorical ear to the ground.  After that, we go out and ambush the patrol.  Day 5, we rest fairly easy, perhaps setting preparations in place for a more sophisticated ambush in the alchemist's secluded workshop.  I'd go so far as to rig up some traps we could use to our advantage on day 6.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon nods in a manner she hopes looks amiable at the Captain's bow, watches him indulge his vice of drink, and then sits back to watch the sparks fly when the cuckolded Captain Mott appears. "Shame_ful_ maybe, but with a push it gets worse. But how?" she asks her companions quietly. Then she looks at the drink in Stvari's hand and smiles a most-unpleasant smile. "A bottle, maybe two? Then some poison on his blade - I still have it, in our room - to kill them both?"

*Spoiler: What to do with the sword...*
Show

So, in the real world there are lots of poisonous things out there that could be smeared on a blade to various degrees of effect. We have Eddarly's sword, so we should do something with it to make things worse, one way or another. Can Ahkmathi make a poison or something?

If that's not the route to go, how about delivering his sword to Mrs. Mott tonight, in disguise? Make things worse for her too...?

As the barkeep approaches she stops talking, buys a couple of bottles of strong brandy (preferably the same kind as that drunk by Captain Eddarly), and keeps them unopened on the table. Once the man is gone she replies to Stvari's question, saying, "Aldencross isn't cards _or_ tinder - it's rotting meat. Listen to this..." She then goes into an explanation, as best she can, of what she learned that day about the brothel and her idea. "The woman is greedy - we buy them out, send them south on holiday, kill them instead, get our coin back, and own the brothel. Then the girls get us to the soldiers. What do you think?"

*Spoiler: How to convince the owners to sell...*
Show

Stvari can, with some buffs, get a nice bonus to Intimidate and then cast _Egorian Diplomacy_ to convince them to sell and leave, possibly as early as tomorrow night. I think it's worth it to become the "legitimate" owners of the inn/brothel, hire a bartender, and let things go dramatically badly as we go. We can use the same trick with anyone working for us, including the prostitutes, to get them to do things the way we like.

"Oh, and I think you'd like another store," Ohgash/Sharon says to Ahkmathi. "Illuminate Scroll or some nonsense. All books and paper and runes. Worth a visit, like the alchemist. If the owner is a fool too, we might get some wands or something..."

As the three discuss their vile plans, Oghash's stomach audibly growls and she grimaces. "I'm eating enough for three men, but can't get full. It's just not as satisfying as...well...you know. I'll keep controlling myself, but I'd like a _real_ meal soon. Who's it going to be and how soon?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari waits long enough to get a bit of intelligence about the next day's festivities before nudging Ahkmathi.  "Oi, let's see ta this scroll-sellin' fella.  If ya c'n cast a spell ta make me a bit keener, I'd like to ply him fer goods."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Onward with the Illuminate Scroll!  @Starbin: does Ahkmathi know Fox's cunning?  It's not on the cleric list, sadly XD

----------


## DrK

In the pub Eddarly looks shocked by the slap in the face from Mott and demolishes another two heavy shots of apple brandy before nodding to Sharon/Oghash, "Well I'm cursed by the Gods now eh..." and stomps out heading down the street towards his house. Still with the shock from the abrupt challenge and public shaming he doesn't seem inclined to have conversation. 


Another round of drinks bring Bellam to the table as he sits down by Oghash and Stavri. *"So my wife says you wish to invest in the pub and the girls. I have no objections in prinicipal to that and more coin is welcome, the fines wines won't be buying themselves. What sort of thing did you have in mind,"* 
-- 

As its late in the evening as they head to the Illuminated Scroll and the disgraced scholar from the south the sign on the door offers a polite "closed" with an instruction to come back the next day. A suggestion from a neighbour that the sage always closes up shop early afternoon, takes a walk in the woods and then works late into the evening.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon smiles at the innkeeper, hoping it looks friendly. "More than that - we'll buy your whole inn. You can both travel, enjoy life a little while. How much will it cost? We can be _very_ persuasive" she says with a weighty glance at Stvari. "Please give my dwarven friend your ear..."




> Nothing overtly poisonous at the alchemist shop. Its was mainly anti-dotes/anti-toxins and alchemist fire etc...


Once the conversation with Bellam concludes Oghash will point the pair towards the scroll shop but won't join them. "I need to drop off these drinks and the sword," she explains as she returns to the trio's room and gathers up the distinctive blade. Wrapping it up in a tight bundle of cloth, using blankets if needed, she stows it carefully in a bag and takes the two bottles from the barkeep in hand.

Once at Captain Eddarly's home she first hides the sword in a dark corner on the street, out of sight, and then knocks on the door loudly enough to be sure he will hear, if he's still awake. If/when he answers she will hold up the two bottles of his favorite liquor and ask, "Drinks? On me, to give you some liquid-courage before tomorrow's duel?" 

Assuming she's let inside, she spends the next several hours doing her best to get him thoroughly drunk, pouring drink after drink and letting him rant and rave while saying little and smiling encouragingly. She won't partake overmuch, but isn't above a couple of drinks to make him think it's a mutual thing.

Once he's passed out drunk, Oghash makes it a point to search his home for anything valuable to take with her, especially something personal. A love-letter from him to Kaitlyn Mott would be most (un?)fortunate! Once she's taken whatever she can, she leaves him where he lays and deliberately makes her best effort to look like him using the Iron Circlet. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Take 20 on Disguise check, with +10 from the item, for a 29...? If that isn't allowed...(1d20+9)[*20*]

Disguised as Captain Eddarly, Oghash/Eddarly slips out the front door, leaving it unlocked, retrieves her bundle from its hiding place, and makes her way towards the Mott residence. She doesn't try to hide herself at all, instead relying upon the dark to hide any inconsistencies in her disguise. Once near the Mott home she slows, turning down a dark alley and changing her form again, this time to a generic human female. She approaches the back of the house, picks up several stones, and tosses them one at a time at the windows of the house from a hidden place nearby. If Kaitlyn Mott ever appears at the window she will come out of her hiding place and deliver the package, complete with something personal of Eddarly's. Then she will hurry away without a word.

If Captain Mott appears Oghash will stay hidden. After he disappears back into the house she will return to the street, deliver the package to their front door (in her generic female disguise), and then leave without explanation.

Once her delivery is complete Oghash will get far enough away from the Mott residence to again change her appearance, this time to her disguise as "Sharon," and casually walk to the inn by way of the scroll shop, curious to see if her companions are still there. If they are she joins them. If not, she goes back to the inn for a bit of sleep.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Oghash/Sharon smiles at the innkeeper, hoping it looks friendly. "More than that - we'll buy your whole inn. You can both travel, enjoy life a little while. How much will it cost? We can be _very_ persuasive" she says with a weighty glance at Stvari. "Please give my dwarven friend your ear..."


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*19* on intimidate- dunno if that'll cut it. DC 16 will save his way, else he treats the intimidate essentially as diplomacy.


"Aye, it's as she says, we're looking ta start something, and this seems the place.  We'll pay you well, or we'll make you figure it out other ways.  As it stands, you're in the way, and we're willin' ta be nice about it."  He raises an eyebrow, and stretches his back and shoulders in a deliberate way to make clear that he's able, at least, to make this unpleasant for Bellam.

Either way, after the conversation, Stvari joins Ahkmathi at the arcanist's shop.  He frowns at the neighbor's comment, but turns to his companion and shrugs.  "So we're breaking in, yeah?" he murmurs.  Circling the block, he makes a point to enter the alley a few buildings off, changes his disguise to a _new_ nondescript Dwarf and prowls between the buildings adjacent.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception to avoid onlookers: (1d20+10)[*20*] (+2 more if concealment due to darkness applies)
Stealth to pass unnoticed: (1d20+8)[*28*] (+2 more if concealment due to darkness applies)
Disable Device to unlock the (back?) door: (1d20+9)[*11*] 
If that doesn't take, prepare and cast Silence on the area, and strength check to force it open: (1d20+4)[*24*]

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

When the group gathered to discuss their continued machinations, Ahkmathi was reminded that there were really three major efforts in work - first and foremost, the fall of Balentyne, and second, the advancement of the Dark Lord's plans, and lastly, personal accumulation of power.  Anything else they did needed to feed one of those threads, or   it was simply a waste of effort.  With this clarified perspective, the mage was better able to judge the relative value of each plot, each deception, each kill.

As they sat down in an area where none could hear, he raised a glass to the others and smiled.  "I think we have made real progress, and several of our efforts will bear fruit soon.  There are a few points I think we need to clarify and agree to before proceeding.  

First, regarding your attempts to coerce the local entertainment industry, I suggest we consider the long-term value of our investments.  If there are opportunities that extend to the south, let us use this opportunities to spare a few ladies from their dead-end future here, and possibly generate new believers.  Send them south, build that market, and we'll have a growing business that can thrive across the thrice-damned island.  We may soon build a network that deals not only in pleasure, but information - a more useful commodity for our long term efforts.

Second, do whatever we need to sow mistrust and suspicion with the duel tomorrow, but we all agree we are better served if Capt Eddarly is the victor, aye?  Especially if he moves up within the hierarchy.  I wonder what pressures we might be able to apply to the dear Mrs. Mott."

Pausing to let the others speak while sipping his drink, Ahkmathi continued after a moment.  

"Next, let us discuss how much longer we need our friend's support.  We are fortunate he is so reclusive, and does not have much favor within the town - ironically enough, the very effort he has been working on that would potentially endear him to others is the reason they shun him.  Regardless, we can certainly cover for him once he's departed for greener pastures.  However, it does raise the question regarding his departure.  Should he leave before the Holy Day, or afterwards?  If the priest has an unexpected hiatus around the same time, will that endanger our future efforts to manage the Cauldron?  

I suggest we see our friend off first, celebrating his departure with a meal where he is the guest of honor.  Then upon the priest's arrival, depending on who accompanies him, we invite him to join Caldwin, delicately if possible.  Afterwards, it might be prudent for the priest to visit one or two Captains to ascertain their moral health and wellness, especially given recent events ... and anyone watching will clearly see the priest going to counsel his flock.  Should the priest depart suddenly, anyone curious will need to ask the Captains.

I suggest we keep our newest addition to the group at home alone, until we find an opportunity for his coming out party.  I would think something flashy, perhaps at the tower, would make the biggest ripples, and certainly get lots of attention.  By then, we'll need to have everything prepaid to execute the party effectively."

Scratching his chin, Ahkmathi wondered not for the first time why they didn't use the ships to transport any of the bugbears with them.  Having another group available to commit violence on this side of the wall would have been useful.  

Sighing inwardly, Ahkmathi continued.  "It seems our next few days will be full of opportunities, with our day trip into the woods coming quickly. 
 My one concern is that we have not established any other presence within the town, and should someone wonder who is making waves, they may turn to the newcomers ... specifically those that have taken a sudden entrepreneurial interest in local practices.  Let's make sure we show our faces in several places over the coming days to build a rapport and familiarity, least someone think we are up to nefarious acts.

Any other thoughts for now?" 

That evening, at the Illuminated Scroll, when Stvari mentions breaking in, Ahkmathi rolls his eyes.  _"Why?  We can either join him on his walk and simultaneously commandeer a means to enter the shop while finding something for Sharon to eat, or simply wait for him to return and join him upon his re-entry for any late night work he has." _ 
_OOC - Capturing some of our discussions via RP.  Also, recco we either hunt the old man down now, kill him, take the keys and feed him to Oghash ... or we wait for him, jump him upon entry and kill him, feed him to Oghash, and rob the place blind.  Will use silent image to keep us masked.

Of course, if the old man fell asleep at his desk with a cup of blackberry mead and knocked over a candle ... it would be a shame to see the building go up in flames, but accidents happen.  And by old man, that could be some bones laid out near his chair, but probably better if it's a body in general working order :D
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DrK

*In the Lords Dalliance*

Bellam looks in horror at the thought of selling his beloved inn and then as he catches onto the meaning of the "or esle" threats his eyes glitter with a certain menace. *"Listen you pair"* (assuming by this pair Oghash is off with Eddarly) *"I ain't selling my inn. Its been built by us, my brother is in the keep and the girls have been handpicked by Alicia."* He shakes his head. *"We'd be willing to accept investors for a share of the profit. I could do with help for some of the exotic wines down in the cellar. but no more than that."* He rises from the table, *"I mean you no ill will but this is our first home, even if we invest money in building up more Inns in the nearby cities we would retain this one as our retirment package. Now best be about your business, I have a busy evening and Barnaabus and those dwarves will be back soon.""*

That said he is proven right as shortly afterwards the dwarves return. All covered in a mixture of mud and mortar dust, Stavri noting the heavy rolled up vellums being carried upstairs by Barnabus first that had the look of blueprints before the dwarf returns. THe bearded builders all muttering tiredly as they start supping multiple beers and moaning about the poor quality of the huamn brickwork and the weight of the siege engines upon such a fragile roof... (they talk in dwarven so the humans in the Inn won't understand that they are being mocked).

*In The Eddarly / Mott Issues*

Sharon/Oghash retrieves a couple of bottles of local Timon's Black mead (made by the town's own Falrick Timon and his bees) and heads down to Eddarly's place where the Captain is clearly well ahead of Oghash and already drunk, a bottle of brandy nearby as he rants about the unfairness of the situation, of how Kaitlyn must have betrayed him and how he does not want to duel Mott in the morning. Whether that is fear of being killed, or the fear of what may happen if he kills Mott its unclear - Oghash knowing that duelling to the death is illegal under King Markadian the Protector. 
As he slips unconcious Oghash is easily able to find several of the most salacious letters from Kaitlyn, most of the letters strewn over the table with splatters of brandy and tears upon them. 

With the letters in hand many entitled "to my dearest Eddardly" she is able to ghost across to Captain Mott's house. A couple of pebbles at the window gets a bald and craggy head jutting from the window and a shout of *"Bugger off lest I get the guards down here you wee swine..."* from the Captain and a cry of terror from his now thoroughly cowed wife inside. Dumping the parcel of letters and Eddarly's sword on the doorstep Oghash is able to "ring and run" and can hear the impact as he hears a  bellowed *"Bast***d. I'll cut him to ribbons tomorrow for mocking me so and pissing upon my honour... I'll gut him with his own damned sword!"* the rant from the furious Mott is long and impressive and warms Oghash as she wanders over to the dark sage's residence. 

*The Illuminated Scroll*

A small farming village may not seems like a natural place for a sage and scribe to set up shop, and yet Mister Jacobian Scaramore manages to make a living here. He serves as the towns scribe, accountant, hedge mage and resident expert on matters of law, his small and neat two storeyed house on the southern spoke of the town and only a few hundred paces from the Inn. In the evening the a single candle burns upstairs where the sage has now retreated for his evening of writing his memoirs (that no-one will read) and tending to some small matters of law requested by the town Reeve. 

Oghash is able to catch Stavri and Ahkmathi as they wait at the back door. The lock proving resistant to Starvi's picks but not to a stout kick of the boot that smashes the door (silently) off its hinges. The back door opens into a small office at the back of the shop where many sheafs of parchment are stacked neatly alongside a shelf with a dozen different varieties of inks. Ahead a door to the main shop is slightly ajar revealing the small meeting desks and library in the main shop front and a large locked chest that glows with a range of magicl aura's to Stavri and Ahkmathis' magical probings. A small set of stairs leads upstairs where they can faintly hear a dull humming and the tinkle of music and the shuffling of a single person roaming about, unaware of the damage to his door or the danger lurking in the groundfloor of his shop.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash smirks with a satisfied bounce to her step as she meets the other members of the Ninth Knot at the scroll shop. When it becomes clear they are breaking and entering she grins widely and draws her axe from her back. She's clearly ready to shed blood and looks to the others for cues as they hear the sound of the solitary man upstairs...

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

If the plan is lethal combat, Oghash won't hesitate if there's any indication they are discovered. She won't use her usual battle-cries, as even enraged she will recognize the need for quiet. She will, however, go all out and plan to kill the wizard before he can do anything about them...

----------


## DrK

As you crouch in the shop looking around at the scrolls, paperwork and some of the legal documentation dealing with land disputes and other such boring materials. The stair upstairs lead to a small and neat door that may ormay not be locked. Crouching there Oghash in the lead she can start to hear the faint whistle of a kettle whistling on a pot...

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari whispers an urgent word and begins scanning the room for magical auras.  After taking a moment to consciously disregard the store where dozens, if not hundreds of auras immediately vie for his attention, he focuses specifically on the stairs leading upwards and the doorway at the top.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moving forward, if he detects no auras (which strikes me as unlikely), he will stealth to the top of the stairs: (1d20+10)[*22*]

Assuming auras, we'll take a minute to try to identify them. know arcana:
(1d20+7)[*11*]
(1d20+7)[*23*]
(1d20+7)[*22*]
(1d20+7)[*25*]
(1d20+7)[*19*]

If it's more than 5, we reconsider our tactics.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Seeing the dark rooms and hearing the teapot and music, Oghash immediately conceives of an ambush. "Quick - let's sneak up the stairs and surprise him!" she whispers as she confirms her allies are coming before starting up the stairs...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Oghash lacks Darkvision, so she will look for the darkest place that is still within a charge of the bottom of the stairs. There she will crouch and be still Oghash will sneak up the stairs (Stealth at +0, probably best for the DM to roll the check in secret...) if her allies confirm the plan to attack and kill the wizard.

----------


## DrK

As Stavri surveys the rooms several well locked chests glow with abjurant magic (and one with evocation magic around the lock). Inside the chests there are numerous auras from a range of magical schools that he would sensibly surmise are probably magic scrolls of sorts. Of more interest is the abjuration surrounding the door to the sage's private quarters. One that as Stavri examines it he is convinced is an Arcane Lock . There are a muted abjuration aura within and a glow from another evocation aura, but beyond that nothing else of immediate notice (although the thickness of the walls is variable so may be impacting his ability to scan the whole upstairs.)

As the whistle of the kettle ends you hear a laugh, and a second voice joining the first. A thin reedy voice shouts loud enough for you to hear, *"Tacitus, would you take some Giselda's blueberry cake with your tea? It was very good this morning."*  The first voice, the deeper one answers in an affirmative, "My thanks Jacobian. That would be lovely. " (you are all aware that Jacobian Scaramore is the town's sage/hedge wizard and that Magister Tacitus is the Battle Mage seconded to Castle Balentyne reporting directly to Lord Havelyn).

As you listen further you can hear Jacobian speaking once more. *"Have you managed to chill the room down far enough so that your new creation does not melt? I still do not understand why with all the options you could have chosen you selected one that was almost diametrically opposed to your strongest powers."*  Tacitus laughs a low bellow, a voice filled with arrogance. "Why not Jacobian. A man can only master that which he is weak in. I will have the creature built and perform the ritual within the week. Then the Lord Commander can enjoy a giant of ice and steel to hold his precious bridge."  Both men laugh loudly and there is a creak of floor boards as they  move away from the floorboards to the other side of the house above. The noise of their speech fading and the aura's vanishing. As they had crossed near the door Stavri's magical senses had tickled as more auras had flared into being, agains a collection of transmutative and abjurant ones for the main part, but he had not the time to puzzle out further without the abilty to see what they were.

_It would appear that you have interrupted a visit of Magister Tactitus, the battlemage of Balentyn to see his friend Jacobian - the two men, both ex-students of the Academae Arcane in the distant capital Matharyn clearly well at ease in each other's company._

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

The mage rolled his eyes at the initial bloodthirst of his companions.  He placed a his hand on Oghashs arm and held up the other palm splayed to indicate she wait a moment, then put a finger to his lips to recommend quiet. But before he could provide a spell to hide their activities, mere moments later two voices were heard.  Frowning, Ahkmathi glanced at his companions, then his eyes widened as he realized who was visiting.  The master wizard himself was above their very heads!  To have both men here at once was both fortuitous and dangerous - if the wizard and sage were old friends, it spoke volumes about relative experience and power.  

He cast his own spell as soon as he realized who was above them, seeking out the arcane auras of the two men.  What spells did the battle wizard keep while visiting in town?  

When the voices moved away, Ahkmathi stroked his chin in thought.  Leaning in to his companions, he whispered quietly, _"We must tread carefully - that is the battle wizard of the tower.  This is an opportunity, but one we must consider carefully.  If these two are close friends from time spent amongst those xenophobic fools playing at magic in the capital, we will need to have a care in how we deal with them.  A shared time studying at the Academae at least speaks to no small amount of experience and skill.  The sage is likely a master of knowing or seeing things, of portents and glimpses into the future.  The tower wizard sounds to be a fire mage ... and one who may have another construct we could co-opt to our needs.  Both men must die for our success to be assured ... the only question is tonight or anon?"_
_Ahkmathic did not come for combat with a wizard, but as Optimus Prime said, fate rarely calls upon us at a time of our choosing ... 
That being said, I'm certain that a raging, enlarged half-orc will certainly put a cramp in any mage's style.  But will starting a fight here cause too much of a ruckus?

Detect magic on the two men - not sure what rolls you need, but spellcraft is +10 and arcana is +15.  If we are officially not under duress, Ahkmathi would take 10, which should ID most spells up to 9th ... 
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a deliberate effort Oghash appears to close her eyes, mutter a prayer, and then turns to her companions with passion - but not rage - in her eyes. "Our Lord honors ambition, trickery, and fire. We kill them both - _now_ - with fire set below their visit while we take what we can. Asmodeus will bless our efforts!" she whispers with the intensity of a fanatic who is only barely controlling her insane bloodlust. "Is there a scroll here that will protect us from the flames? And oil to spread it below them? I will pray for the chains of hell to hinder them, infernal favor for myself, and the power of an ogre. When we are done Asmodeus will heal our wounds - he will!"

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari nods slowly, having made many of the same conclusions himself.  "You _watch_ the door.  If we can't prepare adequately, this could go downhill very, very fast."  Leaving Oghash to stand watch, he returns to the storeroom and begins sifting through the belongings- prioritizing stealth and speed.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

With his familiarity of magic, Stvari will focus primarily on anything showing an abjuration aura.  Read Magic on scrolls with an abjuration aura, or spell craft to identify non-scrolls with auras of the same:

(1d20+7)[*19*] spellcraft
(1d20+7)[*10*] spellcraft
(1d20+7)[*13*] spellcraft
(1d20+7)[*14*] spellcraft
(1d20+7)[*26*] spellcraft

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash looks around for a chair or other sturdy piece of furniture with which she could block the upstairs door. She sneaks upstairs to get a good look at the hallway and door and then gets ready to block the wizards' exit with her makeshift hindrance...

*Spoiler: OoC and Mechanics*
Show

Can we get a map, or picture? I think the specifics of how Oghash sets up to watch and wait will depend significantly on the details and layout of the place.

My idea is that if the door opens into the hallway that she will use a chair to block the door, forcing the wizards to (slowly) force their way out. Hopefully the windows of the house are small enough (as is often the case in medieval towns) that they cannot just climb through and _Feather Fall_ down...

If the door opens into their sitting room, then I think Oghash would try to get set to charge the moment the door cracks open. Getting into melee and hindering the spellcasters is a big deal, I think...

----------


## DrK

Ahkmathi and Stavri move into the main shop room and search around looking primarily for magical auras. Looking up, the thick heavy floor occludes their magical detection but the occasional scrape of a chair suggests the two men are still moving about upstairs.  Crouched in the small back room/ store room Oghash looks up the narrow flight of stairs that head up to the door way into the living quarters above


_You entered through the top door (the back door). The thin room where you are standing is a little storage space. The top left corner is not stairs (limitations with available maps) but shelving and the stair are in the top right and go up and turn right to the door above the main shop_ 

As the two more learned members of the pary search the chests, the heavy leather binders of paper and the stores of ink and quills they do find several magical scrolls and a wizened ivory wand. _A wand of Scrivener's chant (33 charges), Scrolls of Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Memorise Page, Clarion Call, Crafter's Fortune (x2), Make Whole_. Most of the spells seem to be of a mundane nature and probably relate to much of what he trades in day to day. The only chest that remains untouched is the one locked with a stout lock and that has the evocation magic around the lid....

Upstairs as Oghash paces in the back room she can hear faintly the talking and laughing of the two men stil...

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari frowns.  Their findings are valuable, certainly, but maybe not the treasure-trove they had hoped for.  That box, however....  "I can carry it out," he grunts, "when the time comes.  I figure we put it by the back door and light the place on fire.  When they open the door to see what's the matter, we rush 'em.  It might hurt some, but it'll hurt them _more_."

"Or we can steal it all, light the place on fire, and leave.  Let _them_ sort it out, for now"

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

With time ticking away, Ahkmathi helped Stvari as best he could in identifying the scrolls.  But even as they both realized the relative worthlessness of these items at this time, they still had to decide what to do next.  Oghash favored striking now ... and it seemed Stvari wanted to create some chaos at the least.  The wizard was thinking of the ramifications of these actions, however.  If they managed to kill both men before the alarm was raised, they could easily concoct something that seemed plausible ... a fire solving most of their problems.  However, if they called out or used magic to alert locals, this would turn ugly very quickly.  Having two mages hunting for would be assailants was NOT his idea of a smart move.  Risk versus reward ... the bigger the risk, usually the bigger the reward.  Here, they might next whatever magical items the two wizards had hidden in the house ... as well as dealing with a threat they needed to remove eventually.  Of course, engaging now, without proper preparation, could be a fools errand.  

For a few rapid seconds, the wizard deliberated, then finally set upon a decision.  Gathering the others, he whispered quietly, _"It seems the Dark Lord has given us an opportunity, and to squander it would be foolhardy at best, and traitorous at worst.  However, I think we must still use guile and subterfuge, if only to set up for the savagery and bloodshed later.  

I think setting fire to the place will certainly work, but I would prefer to do it as a means to cover our activities and the corpses of the two men upstairs; to leave either of them alive is to invite an investigation that could reveal our presence, or worse, limit our ability to achieve our goals.  I will pass through the door in order to get closer, and possibly listen to some conversation.  If nothing else, I should be able to hide if necessary.  Ideally, we will set upon them once they come down to exit - you from beyond the door, and I from behind it.  I have a scroll to protect one of you from fire, but it will not last very long.  I can also mask one of us from view.  

Once I'm done scouting, I can come back and provide spell support."_
_ Ahkmathi is planning on teleporting through the door and sneaking forward to listen (maybe using my scorpion to check on things)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash tries to keep a close watch on the door and listen to the two men, intent to be ready the moment they seem suspicious of her companions downstairs. She nods at Ahkmathi's plan, confident in his intelligence and powers even if she doesn't understand them. "I'm ready to kill them - just say when," she whispers quietly as her gaze flits back at the door watchfully. "Or do you need me to carry stuff out?"

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi checked the door, the peered around and sighed.  Apparently there were no windows to the living section on this floor.  That left using the upper level, or waiting the wizards out here.  Both had risk, but of particular concern to Ahkmathi was whether the men would come down at all before the evening was over.  Any altercation would be problematic, but more so during the day when more witnesses were around.  As the mage figured it, there were a few different options.

First, they could gather what they had found and slip out.  However, they ran the risk their break-in would be discovered, and based on the types of scrolls they had found, the shopkeeper might be specialized in divination magicks that could unveil their presence.  

Alternatively, they could engage several ways.  Breaking into the living section and rushing in to slaughter them both, but there was likely a spell on the door that would alert the shopkeeper.  Starting a fire might bring them down, but if their suspicions were high, he would be both surprised and disappointed.  They could make noises to lure them down, but anything might put them on guard.  

Finally, they could scout and investigate a bit more, but the success required them to risk detection ... and who knew how long they had?  

Sighing, Ahkmathi turned back to his companions.  _"I underestimated the worksmanship of their door, and I will not be able to pass through it magically.  However, there were windows upstairs that we might be able to take advantage of.  I suggest we allow my familiar to go upstairs and see what the wizards are up to, aside from dinner.  I will also use one of my spells to create a minor disturbance that should serve to bring someone to investigate, but not be prepared for conflict.  There is a chance it will put the men on alert, but I am uncertain how else to get into this domicile without noise.  

What say you?"_
_ If there are no concerns, Ahkmathi will send Xin upstairs to peer through the window, with instructions to share fear/concern with Ahkmathi if anyone heads toward the door.  Meanwhile, Ahkmathi will be prepared to use ghost sound to make a sound of things crashing into each other and raccoons chittering and silent image to make a scene of raccoons rummaging around the shop.  Right before he casts the spells, have Oghash break a window that the raccoons could have used to get in_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (17) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/day (+2 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/7 per day, fire, +6 / 2d6+4)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7
Effect: low-light vision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash stares, comprehending _some_ of Ahkmathi's concerns, but takes a heavy object and moves towards a window to break it when directed...

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari nods with a scowl.  He takes up a position near the bottom of the stairs, hidden in the dark.  Surprisingly quietly, he looses his chain, and gently eases it into a coil by his feet.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So the intention is to remain unseen until he wants to be seen.  Obviously, that could play out in different ways, but :(1d20+10)[*17*] stealth will probably apply either way.

I'm fine to stand around the corner from the bottom of the stairs.

----------


## DrK

As imaginary racoons start roaming the shop floor to loud sounds there is a great crash as the back window is smashed by Oghash. The scorpion that had shimmied up the wall senses movement from its compound eyes and shivers, Ahkmathi able to nod a warning to Oghash and Stavri as there is a loud curse from upstairs. "Mitra's flames take those damned vermin. I'll offer a bounty of silver for teh critters"

From where Stavri crouches at under the base of the stairs he can see a tall slender man with wisps of grey hair sticking out above his ears like a mouses's hair. Dressed in a thick and find brown robe trimmed with silver edges and a mitran sun emblazoned on his chest he glances back to the unseen companion. "Give me a moment. I'll eradicate these little furry invaders." With a slender ash wand in hand he starts coming down the stairs, glancing at the racoons. With a raised hand he sends a small ray or icy forst towards one but with a hand shaky from the wine it goes wide of Ahklmathis' illusion


_OOC

Sorry for the delay. I was away then had a work crisis.

THe Sage has opened the door and come halfway down the stairs. He has not noticed Oghash or Stavri hiding in the shadows. 


_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash stays still and silent, watching for the sage to step further down the stairs and into charge-range.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Smirking slighly, Ahkmathi continued to have the chittering sounds, while the image of the raccoons had them flee around the corner out of sight, so the wizard would be forced to follow.  He waited quietly, knowing his companions would attack swiftly, drinking his mutagen quickly before the man made it down the stairs.
_ Make the illusion give the impression of the rodents slipping out of sight to draw him downstairs.  Drinking his cognitagen._ 

*Effects/Conditions*: Cognaten (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC); low-light vision 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 (8) Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 (22) Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (15) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+4 (6) / Splash 6 dam (8 dam)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DrK

The sound a deep throated laughter reaches you from upstairs as the sage himself pauses to summon a glowing orb of cool light that sits above his palm illuminating the tony back room, although luckily for them not Stavri or Oghash. He trots downstairs as the racoons run out of sight into the front room of the shop forcing him to follow, a muttered _"I'll turn them into gloves, a hat, something undignified."_ Shaking his head he reaches the bottom of the stairs and goes to move into the front room of the shop. 

_OOC: that 3 was not a good perception check!

He's at the bottom of the stairs. Oghash can move in if she wants, Stavri can move out if he d lie.
_

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari steps out of hiding with an unpleasant grin.  His chain lashes out without warning, as he barks, "Take him, Oghash!"  

If it weren't so brutally savage, the martial display would be inspiring to behold.  His chain wraps neatly around an ankle, lacerating flesh even as the sage is tossed almost lackadaisically to the floor.  In passing, Stvari casually throws a strip of cloth around the man's face- covering his eyes.  Part of the same motion- almost imperceptibly, Stvari's closed fist crashes into the middle of his back, prompting a grunt of pain as the Dwarf turns his attention to the stairs.  "He's yours," the Dwarf grunts, turning away from the doomed man.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 1*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (MM)//Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*(trip friendly) Spiked chain*  +6 (+9 for trip attempt) (2d4+4, x2)
*  Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion, +2 saves vs fear
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not
Destructive Smite: 7/7
Touch of Darkness 7/7
Cleric spells (see sheet) 

I _think_ this will resolve against flat-footed, in which case it almost doesn't matter what I roll. XD

First, flurry of maneuvers.  A trip attempt: (1d20+7)[*27*]
Assuming success, he will use _ki throw_ to pull the sage to within melee of Oghash.  The movement doesn't trigger an AoO, but Stvari has Vicious Stomp

(1d20+6)[*21*] unarmed strike vs prone _and_ flat-footed?
(1d20+6)[*23*] CC (26, x2)
(1d6+4)[*10*] damage ((*Technically retroactive*: I'd love to include _destructive smite._ I frankly forgot Stvari had that ability in the clutter of if/else statements, and I can't imagine he'll have more than 6 more opportunities today to use it.  It would bring the total to *11* damage. XD))
(1d6+4)[*6*] crit bonus

The second maneuver will be a dirty trick to blind.
(1d20+7)[*24*]

If the initial trip attempt fails, the second maneuver will be a replacement trip instead, the AoOs still applying, hopefully.  That won't be necessary  :Small Cool:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 34+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Reaver's Ax (+1 Greataxe, additional +1 vs Lawful)*  +9 (1d12+13, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +2*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+8 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Bloodrage, -2 Charge)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (1/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack
Charge

Showing uncharacteristic self-control, Oghash lets loose a (mostly quiet) feral growl and charges the prone and blinded Sage, her enchanted axe coming down in a vicious overhead slice as her abyssal heritage drives her temporarily (more) insane. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Bloodrage, activate Power Attack, and charge the Sage: Reaver's Ax (1d20+11)[*26*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*27*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*24*] slashing damage, (2d12+26)[*41*] critical strike damage. If the Sage is [Lawful] then the weapon adds an additional +1 enhancement bonus, increasing the to hit, critical strike confirmation roll, and damage by *1*. If it is a critical strike, the bonus damage increases by *2*.

If anyone incurs an AoO: Reaver's Ax (1d20+9)[*23*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*23*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*22*] slashing damage, (2d12+26)[*48*] critical strike damage. If the victim is [Lawful] then the weapon adds an additional +1 enhancement bonus, increasing the to hit, critical strike confirmation roll, and damage by *1*. If it is a critical strike, the bonus damage increases by *2*.

----------


## DrK

With a grace that does not fit his dwarven stature Stavri wraps the chain around the man's feet and tugs him down the stairs, a brutal kick to the head being followed up by the cloth over the face. The sgae's cry for help is cut short by the grunt of the orc and the horrible and final sounding wet splatter as the axe shears through the sage's chest hewing him in half

_35 odd damage on a low level mage is not survivable!_

Upstairs there is a pause, followed by a cautious *"Jacobian are you okay? did you fall"* a few more muttered words, too faint to pick out sound to Ahkmathi' sharp ears like spell casting of some sort. As the voice calls out again, *"Jacobian, answer me....""*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 34+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Reaver's Ax (+1 Greataxe, additional +1 vs Lawful)*  +9 (1d12+13, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +2*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+8 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Bloodrage, -2 Charge)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (2/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack

Oghash turns and rushes up the stairs, murder written across her disguised-face. Unable to calm her mind or control her body with any degree of subtlety during her frenzy she tries to reach the remaining wizard to attack him with a furious slash of her axe and an angry grunt! "*Oh, he fell alright! We all fall down!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Maintain the Bloodrage, activate Power Attack again, and move upstairs to attack the battle-mage: Reaver's Ax (1d20+9)[*25*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*24*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*19*] slashing damage, (2d12+26)[*32*] critical strike damage. If the Sage is [Lawful] then the weapon adds an additional +1 enhancement bonus, increasing the to hit, critical strike confirmation roll, and damage by *1*. If it is a critical strike, the bonus damage increases by *2*.

If the remaining enemy incurs an AoO: Reaver's Ax (1d20+9)[*15*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*19*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*25*] slashing damage, (2d12+26)[*30*] critical strike damage. If the Sage is [Lawful] then the weapon adds an additional +1 enhancement bonus, increasing the to hit, critical strike confirmation roll, and damage by *1*. If it is a critical strike, the bonus damage increases by *2*.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Nodding to himself, Ahkmathi turned to say something when he caught sound of chanting from above, followed by a call to the fallen shop owner.  Cursing silently, the elf raised a hand for the other two to hold.  However, both took the motion as direction to move forward.  Stvari slipped past while Oghash just started running, calling for the mage above.  

Rolling his eyes, Ahkmathi increased the chirping from the 'raccoons' and muttered loudly, "Damn vermin!" trying his best to sound like the man.
_Whelp, it's not gonna matter soon enough, so Bluff - (1d20)[12]_

*Effects/Conditions*: Cognaten (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC); low-light vision 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 (8) Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 (22) Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (15) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+4 (6) / Splash 6 dam (8 dam)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari pauses long enough to glance over his shoulder and read Oghash's body language.  With a smile that is _not_ inviting, he storms up the steps.

Lowering his shoulder, the Dwarf barrels into the upper chamber, fully expecting some sort of magical resistance.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 2*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (MM)//Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*(trip friendly) Spiked chain*  +6 (+9 for trip attempt) (2d4+4, x2)
*  Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion, +2 saves vs fear
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not
Destructive Smite: 5/7
Touch of Darkness 7/7
Cleric spells (see sheet) 

(1d20)[*19*] saving throw vs whatever he's trying to do? XD +6 or +8, depending

By the numbers, move -> trip:  If successful, move the guy behind me so we'll flank when Oghash arrives.
(1d20+9)[*18*]

AoO caused by successful trip?:
(1d20+6)[*22*] unarmed
(1d20+6)[*23*] CC
(1d6+5)[*9*] damage (includes destructive smite)
(1d6+5)[*9*] crit bonus

----------


## DrK

Oghash and Stavri, barely pausing after cutting down the poor sage of the town both bound upstairs, even taking them two at a time slowing them down. Reaching the doorway and barelling through Oghash and Stavri are confronted by a small hallway with three doors heading off it. One to the left clearly a bedroom, the one to the right a small kitchen of sorts and straight ahead the large office and living space... 

Covering the distance both dwarf and orc leap forward into the room as they both spy the tall lanky man with round gold tinted spectacles and a high blue coat backing rapidly away. Its take all of Oghash and Stavri's time to reach the mage before the tall wizard is able to concentrate, stepping back and engulfing both of his assailants in fire as a great ball of fire streaks beyond the two of them and explodes in the stairway... Stavri is able to duck out the way as the flame wash over Oghash, a shout of *"Who are you, murderers!"*




_OOC

With the stairs being difficult ground its takes a double movement to get upstairs and into the living room to reach Tacitus
Tacitus will 5ft step and cast fireball defensively that explodes 20ft behind Oghash and Stavri
- (7d6+3)[29] damage  Reflex DC 21 for half 

Stavri's saving throw works so he manages to evade
Oghash will need to roll a save


It is the evil team's turn....
_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 5+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Reaver's Ax (+1 Greataxe, additional +1 vs Lawful)*  +9 (1d12+13, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +2*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+8 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Bloodrage, -2 Charge)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (3/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack

Without seeming to notice the massive burns now covering the back side of her body, Oghash steps adjacent to the battle mage, eyes rolling in the ecstasy of combat. With a swing of her axe she strikes at the mage before letting go of her weapon with one claw and sweeping it back at the man as she attempts to rip his throat out! "*I'M THIRSTY - GIVE ME SOMETHING TO DRINK!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Maintain the Bloodrage, activate Power Attack again, 5-ft step, and full attack the battle-mage: Reaver's Ax (1d20+9)[*18*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*18*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*21*] slashing damage, (2d12+26)[*32*] critical strike damage. If the Sage is [Lawful] then the weapon adds an additional +1 enhancement bonus, increasing the to hit, critical strike confirmation roll, and damage by *1*. If it is a critical strike, the bonus damage increases by *2*.

Claw (from Bloodline, as a secondary attack): (1d20+3)[*14*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*7*] (20/x2), (1d6+5)[*7*] slashing damage, (1d6+5)[*11*] critical strike damage.

If the battlemage incurs an AoO: Reaver's Ax (1d20+9)[*28*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*26*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*17*] slashing damage, (2d12+26)[*45*] critical strike damage. If the Sage is [Lawful] then the weapon adds an additional +1 enhancement bonus, increasing the to hit, critical strike confirmation roll, and damage by *1*. If it is a critical strike, the bonus damage increases by *2*.




> Secondary attacks are made using the creatures base attack bonus 5 and add only 1/2 the creatures Strength bonus on damage rolls.
> 
> Creatures with natural attacks and attacks made with weapons can use both as part of a full attack action (although often a creature must forgo one natural attack for each weapon clutched in that limb, be it a claw, tentacle, or slam). Such creatures attack with their weapons normally but treat all of their available natural attacks as secondary attacks during that attack, regardless of the attacks original type.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari displays surprising canny as he nimbly puts a large sitting chair between himself and the blast.  As he prowls the last bit of distance, he murmurs.  "Wasting breath on a question you already know the answer to?  I thought wizards were supposed to be smart."  In the close quarters, his chain lashes out once more...

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 3*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (MM)//Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*(trip friendly) Spiked chain*  +6 (+9 for trip attempt) (2d4+4, x2)
*  Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion, +2 saves vs fear
Ki pool (iron within): 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not
Destructive Smite: 5/7
Touch of Darkness 7/7
Cleric spells (see sheet) 

Much like the first round, flurry of maneuvers:
(1d20+7)[*24*] trip attempt.  Using ki-throw to enable flanks again
If successful, the follow-up is going to be dirty trick to deafen: (1d20+7)[*15*].  If not, a second attempt to trip with _ki throw_

(1d20+8)[*22*] unarmed aoo (includes flank)
(1d20+8)[*9*] CC
(1d6+4)[*9*] damage
(1d6+4)[*6*] crit bonus

Stvari has combat reflexes, and will AOO again, if given a chance.
(1d20+6)[*20*] unarmed aoo (includes flank)
(1d20+6)[*23*] CC
(1d6+4)[*8*] damage
(1d6+4)[*9*] crit bonus

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Even as Ahkmathi tried to cover the lie of their murder, his companions abandoned any such subterfuge and ran upstairs to engage, roaring as they did.  Snarling to himself, he followed them upward, knowing he only had himself to blame for not taking more of a leadership role. Of course, the real question was whether any of them could be 'led,' aside from the Cardinal pulling the leashes.  Something to keep in mind when the mage stood on the precipice of absolute power ... who would serve and who would need to be dealt with?

As he made his way up behind the others, he saw them engaging with a wild-eyed mage who had just flung a fireball at his companions.  But what other spell had the man cast? 
 Was it protective magics?  Divination?  Or perhaps more damaging, a sending to warn the keep?  Shaking his head, he pushed aside the questions that have to be answered later, and he pulled forth one of his small bombs and flung it at the man.  
_Move up the stairs, ranged attack with fire bomb (precise bombs, so no splash damage vs Oghash and Stvari)
Attack - (1d20+6)[8], Damage - (2d6+6)[13]_

EDIT: You've got to be f&*king kidding me.  I seriously thought, 'well, I already got a one recently, so I should be good ...'

*Effects/Conditions*: Cognaten (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC); low-light vision 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 (8) Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 (22) Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (15) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 6/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+4 (6) / Splash 6 dam (8 dam)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DrK

Fire blooms engulfing Oghash as Stavri ducks behind the orc avoiding the worst of the fire. Enraged Stavri kicks the mage's feet out from under him sending him toppling to the ground before stamping hard on his arm. Down on the ground he is easy prey for  Oghash who hacks into him before clawing across his face. Behind them Ahkmathi slips a little on the smouldering stairs and more fire erupts behind them but neither is harmed by the alchemist's well controlled if wayward bomb. 

The mage on the ground mumbles a curse more suited to a common stable boy before throwing a cloud of diamond dust into his face, his skin shifting becoming stone like as he rolls to his feet and edges towards the window still some 10ft away, although both the chain and axe bite home both are heavily blunted by the stony covering. Outside a faint cry of "Fire" can be heard as someone spied the explosion in the house!

_OOC
Mage
- defensivly cast stone skin
- stood up taking the AoO's
- 5ft steps towards the window now 10ft away

_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Round 3*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 5+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Reaver's Ax (+1 Greataxe, additional +1 vs Lawful)*  +9 (1d12+13, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +2*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+8 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Bloodrage, -2 Charge)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (4/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack

With a glance at the battle-mage's hands to note the presence or lack of weapons, Oghash moves to cut him off from the window in two distinct ways - first she tries to get between him and the potential exit, and second she continues to try to cut him, in half, with her axe. "*STAY - I'M HUNGRY AND YOU'RE DINNER!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Oghash's first priority is avoiding AoOs and not lining up AoO spells with Stvari. If she can move around the battle-mage without risking AoO, she will insert herself between him and the window. If he has a weapon (or looks like he has claws or something) she will just 5-ft step adjacent to him and full attack.

Either way, she maintains her Bloodrage, activates Power Attack again, and attacks: Reaver's Ax (1d20+9)[*18*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*26*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*19*] slashing damage, (2d12+26)[*38*] critical strike damage. If the Sage is [Lawful] then the weapon adds an additional +1 enhancement bonus, increasing the to hit, critical strike confirmation roll, and damage by 1. If it is a critical strike, the bonus damage increases by 2.

If she only took a 5-ft step and is full attacking: Claw (from Bloodline, as a secondary attack): (1d20+3)[*14*]] to hit, (1d20+3)[*12*] (20/x2), (1d6+5)[*10*] slashing damage, (1d6+5)[*10*] critical strike damage.

If the battlemage incurs an AoO: Reaver's Ax (1d20+9)[*22*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*14*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*24*] slashing damage, (2d12+26)[*43*] critical strike damage. If the Sage is [Lawful] then the weapon adds an additional +1 enhancement bonus, increasing the to hit, critical strike confirmation roll, and damage by 1. If it is a critical strike, the bonus damage increases by 2.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari's evasion of the mages' previous assault leaves him emboldened, and he dashes back into the fray to facilitate an ideal situation for himself and Oghash.  Heedless of the wizard's potential for capitalizing on an opportunity, he quickly flanks the man and lashes out with his flail once more.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 4*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (MM)//Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*(trip friendly) Spiked chain*  +6 (+9 for trip attempt) (2d4+6, x2)
*  Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion, +2 saves vs fear
Ki pool (iron within): 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not
Destructive Smite: 5/7
Touch of Darkness 7/7
Cleric spells (see sheet) 

Move to facilitate flanks, keeping Stvari between the wizard and the window.

(1d20+11)[*27*] trip attempt

Assuming success: 
(1d20+8)[*19*] unarmed aoo (includes flank)
(1d20+8)[*28*] CC
(1d6+4)[*7*] damage
(1d6+4)[*10*]  crit bonus

Stvari has combat reflexes, and will AOO again, if given a chance.  If the AoO is for trying to stand, he will use the attack to trip again: (1d20+11)[*19*]

If he casts a spell or something else, the AoO will be damage with the chain:
(1d20+8)[*14*] spiked chain aoo (includes flank)
(1d20+8)[*23*] CC
(2d4+6)[*12*] damage
(2d4+6)[*11*]  crit bonus

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Muttering to himself about the slip, Ahkmathi pulled forth another small container, mixing several ingredients quickly and tossing them at the retreating mage once more.  His mind was already racing as he thought about the possible complications this night might bring.  The initial kill had been quick and to the point, but he began to wonder if letting these two bruisers rush up had been the best idea.  Of course, he was culpable as well ... the bomb, ineffective as his throw had been, was likely responsible for the discover of events.  Given what they new about the town, there were probably only moments left before the 'good' citizens of Aldencross came to their scholar's rescue.  How would they get out with whatever treasures they could find?  How could they make this look like an accident?  Would the Keep become involved based on the death of their mage?  This event would likely accelerate their timeline, which mean there was a greater risk of mistakes.  Reporting failure wasn't an option ... failure here meant dying trying, as otherwise they would be killed anyway.  

Pushing aside his thoughts, Ahkmathi focused on his bomb, then threw it at the fleeing man.  _What was it dearest father said?  'The more complex the scenario, the more incumbent you simply the number of variables.  

So step one, kill this fool ..._ 
_Throw the bomb, then head back down the stairs.  
Ranged touch attack - (1d20+6)[13], Damage - (2d6+6)[8]_

*Effects/Conditions*: Cognaten (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC); low-light vision 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 (8) Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 (22) Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (15) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 6/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+4 (6) / Splash 6 dam (8 dam)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DrK

Oghash runs around the hapless fire mage who has no melee weapons to hamper the hulking orc she then hacks at the wizard but the axe rings like a bell on an inverted _shield_ hanging over the mage's head. Stavri harasses the mage, once more pulling his legs out from under him, although he can feel his foot failing to break through the strange stony skin as he stamps on the mage. Though the man the screams as he is coated in fire from Aklmathi's bomb that hits him. 

The mage rolls over on the ground, rising to his feet once more, avoiding the flail but howling as the axe smashes through his stony form leaving his arm broken, even though he avoids the flail he cant avoid his legs being kicked out form under him leaving struggling to his feet, a flurry of magi missiles leaving his hands in a flickering instant hitting all three of the dark anti-heroes.... a cry of _let me live and I can give you whatever you want!_

_
Move: Stand up, taking the AoOs (hit by Oghash and tripped again by Stavri)
Swift: Quickened Magic missile 
vs Stavri (1d4+1)[4]
vs Ahkmathi (1d4+1)[4]
vs Oghash (2d4+5)[10]
Standard/Move: stand up again 

_

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi peered down at the mage, a grim look in his eyes.  "You offer surrender and yet you continue to fight.  Hands where we can see them and placed together, so we may tie them.  Then we'll see what you have to barter for your life."
_Holding to throw bomb if this chump doesnt comply, or if he tries to trick us.

If necessary, ranged attack roll / damage: Att - (1d20+6)[25], Damage - (2d6+6)[8]_

*Effects/Conditions*: Cognaten (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC); low-light vision 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 (8) Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 (22) Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (15) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 5/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+4 (6) / Splash 6 dam (8 dam)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari smirks- not a pretty thing.  "Afraid that's unlikely," he murmurs, as his chain lashes about once again.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 5*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (MM)//Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 21/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*(trip friendly) Spiked chain*  +6 (+9 for trip attempt) (2d4+6, x2)
*  Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion, +2 saves vs fear
Ki pool (iron within): 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/3
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not
Destructive Smite: 5/7
Touch of Darkness 7/7
Cleric spells (see sheet) 

Flurry of maneuvers!
(1d20+7)[*26*] trip attempt.  If successful, AoO as per the usual:

(1d20+6)[*23*] unarmed AoO *with stunning fist* DC 15 fort else stunned for 1 round.
(1d20+6)[*25*] CC
(1d6+4)[*7*] damage
(1d6+4)[*10*] crit bonus

Second part of flurry: if he's prone already, blind him.  If he's not yet prone, attempt another trip.
(1d20+7)[*8*]

If he tries to stand, AoO for trip: (1d20+9)[*16*]
If he casts a spell, AoO for damage:
(1d20+6)[*14*] spiked chain
(1d20+6)[*9*] CC
(2d4+6)[*11*] damage
(2d4+6)[*12*] crit bonus

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Round 4*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 0+4/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Reaver's Ax (+1 Greataxe, additional +1 vs Lawful)*  +9 (1d12+13, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +2*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+8 Armor, +1 Dex, -2 Bloodrage, -2 Charge)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (5/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack

"*ENOUGH TALK - LET'S EAT!*" rants Oghash as her axe and claw swipes down at the prone wizard!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Oghash 5-ft steps to flank, if necessary, maintains her Bloodrage, activates Power Attack again, and full attacks: Reaver's Ax (1d20+11)[*30*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*13*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*19*] slashing damage, (2d12+26)[*34*] critical strike damage. If the Sage is [Lawful] then the weapon adds an additional +1 enhancement bonus, increasing the to hit, critical strike confirmation roll, and damage by 1. If it is a critical strike, the bonus damage increases by 2.

If she only took a 5-ft step and is full attacking: Claw (from Bloodline, as a secondary attack): (1d20+5)[*12*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*20*] (20/x2), (1d6+5)[*6*] slashing damage, (1d6+5)[*10*] critical strike damage.

If the battlemage incurs an AoO: Reaver's Ax (1d20+11)[*14*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*20*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*14*] slashing damage, (2d12+26)[*40*] critical strike damage. If the Sage is [Lawful] then the weapon adds an additional +1 enhancement bonus, increasing the to hit, critical strike confirmation roll, and damage by 1. If it is a critical strike, the bonus damage increases by 2.

----------


## DrK

The surrender is shortlived... Stavri chain lashes the wizard, chain dragging the man once more down to the ground where he is gently stomped upon and stunned. Ahkmathi is able to relax slightly and lower his bomb but bloodened and burnt and in the throes of a blood rage Oghash is clearly in no mood for mercy! With a dull thud the axe falls once more, this time splitting apart the wizard's skull with a dull "thud" s the combination of savage blow andthe last of his stoneskin ward fading from Stavri combined to make the blow a mortal wound!

With the fire crackling on the furniture nearby and smoke slowly filing the room all 3 of you cna still hear the shouts of alarm from the streets who had seen the sheet of fire erupt from the windows!

----------


## Farmerbink

"Well, this remains problematic," Stvari murmurs.  "Grab what you can, and make yourselves look like- well, anything but us!  Time to make a break for it!  Let me carry the valuables, and just don't get caught.  Put on Hobgoblin skin and just bolt, if you think it'll make the best getaway."

Taking his own advice, Stvari takes a moment to melt his features into a rough facsimile of the leader of the Dwarven miners.  He stomps down the stairs and recovers the chest he had previously stowed by the back door.  "Ahkmathi, be a dear and stoke the flames.  Nice and bright, now!  I think we want it to look like we tried to help, but the flames were just too much."

Truth being more believable than the most well-crafted lie, Stvari stays in the stairwell enjoying Ahkmathi's pyrotechnics until he begins to choke on the smoke filling the space.  Then he dashes out the back door, deliberately running into any villagers standing close enough to look accidental.  

"Ach, it's awful!" he bellows, in a shallow attempt to copy the other Dwarf's voice.  "'Ts too hot!  Couldn' even find 'im!  Fetch water!  Fetch water!"  He pauses to catch his breath, hands on his knees, for only a moment before looking to make his escape.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I think, mechanically, trying to get away during a diversion is stealth? (1d20+8)[*11*]

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

With both wizards dead, the group had only a few minutes to make their escape, before the building was beset upon by do-gooders.  At Stvari's request, he nodded, but held up a hand pointing at the fire wizard and back down the stairs.  "Check this room quickly before you go.  I will strip our fallen enemy here, Oghash, I'm sorry but there is little time to eat.  Bring the other wizard here and search him too ... I have an idea."

Ahkmathi was already searching the fire mage, grabbing anything that looked interesting (books, keys, etc), and using detect magic to ensure no goodies were missed.  He also glanced around the room and looked to the body of the sage Oghash brought upstairs just in case she missed any items.  Once that was done, he shifted his own form to take on that of a non-descript laborer.  As the others began to move out, he cast a spell to summon a large ball of fire that started on the wizards, rolled around the room to catch as many things on fire as possible, then rolled toward the window, down and out then away from the building towards the largest crowds, seemingly errantly ...

While that occurred, Ahkmathi headed out with the other, moving into the darkness away from the building, letting the sphere dissipate on its own, and providing a distraction for his companions.  Once away from prying eyes, he will shift his form to an old woman, hunched over with her laundry sack, anxious to get home to her children.
_Loot, detect magic, flaming sphere, leave ... I feel like that can all happen in less than a minute.  And the flaming sphere should act as a good distraction._

*Effects/Conditions*: Cognaten (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC); low-light vision 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 (8) Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 (22) Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (15) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 5/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+4 (6) / Splash 6 dam (8 dam)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Cure Light Wounds: (1d28+3)[*10*], (1d28+3)[*10*] until healing at least *5* HPs. Edit: the second roll will be applied later, as described below.

Gritting her teeth at the pain, Oghash seems to deflate momentarily, bowing her head and dipping her finger into the blood of the dead battlemage. She draws a pentagram on the back of her own hand and quietly grunts, "Lord of Hell, _heal_ my wounds, earned in glorious battle to you..." As her bleeding slows slightly she rises and looks around, clearing the fog of battle from her mind. With a hungry growl she nods and gets the other body from downstairs. She takes her dagger and carves off the calves of each of the men, intent on getting _something_ for her violent cravings. 

Once done with her grisly efforts she strips off anything that looks either valuable or magical from both bodies. She looks around the room, riffling through drawers quickly and trying to be efficient, but not wanting to be caught by either the fire or the investigating townsfolk. On her way downstairs she shifts her appearance to one as close to that of Madam Barthold's as she can manage and then follows her partners out of the flaming home. She doesn't deliberately hide, nor does she go out of her way to be seen. Oghash shuffles quickly away from the conflagration and in the general direction of the inn before finding a good, dark corner to shift forms and finish healing herself. Only when clear and fully healed does she settle down and look to her allies. "Well, was that worth it?"

----------


## DrK

Its mayhem in the cramped chambers as Stavri grabs the heavy chest that had glowed with some magical powers and staggers out in a great cloud of smoke into the panicked throng of local villagers that are beginning to shout for buckets and water. Others screaming that they need to save the poor sage within! Even as Stavri staggers out Oghash heals herself within the room as she comes bleeding out of the rage and strips both mages.  Ahkmathi does likewise, searching for magical signatures and things of value before staggering down the stairs and into the throng. Men behind him scream as they run upsatirs into the building to be met by a burning ball of fire! Before others start arriving with buckets and starting to work on forming a bucket line. 

People push past the three of you as you are able to blend into the night and soon vanish into the small alleyways between the houses and reach the far side of Aldencross, by now the flames from the burning shop "The Illuminated Scroll" lighting up the evening sky and shouts from the whole of the town loud in the night sky distinct over the crackling of flames and wood. 

Tucked away in a safe alleyway and disguised as a trio of non descript villagers you are able to look at your wounds and the loot you managed to strip off the pair of dead wizards...

_Loot

Tacitus of Morimon (the fire magister of Balentyne) 
Scroll [dispel magic, alarm, burning hands (CL5)], potions (Cure Light, Resist Energy), 
diamond dust worth 500 gp (enough for two castings of stoneskin), 
wand of fireball (8 charges)
cloak of resistance +1,
Set of key to his room and his laboratory

Jacobian Scaramore
Amulet of Natural Armour +1
Traveller's Any tool
Quill of Infinite Ink (A magical quill that never runs out of ink and can make an arcane mark 3/day)

The Chest
Scrolls [Enhanced diplomacy (2), Read magic, Cultural Adaption, Deadeye lore, Know the Enemy, Masterwork Transformation, Symbol of mirroring, unseen servant] 


_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash looks at the scrolls without interest, silently passing any she carries to Ahkmathi. She looks at both the battlemage's cloak and the seer's amulet with interest, though. "These looks like magic - I don't have a cloak or necklace...would they help me?" she asks as they are identified by the more book-learned of her partners. When she sees the wand she bares her teeth and growls. "Did he use that to burn us? I don't want to feel it's burn again...may I take it? Somehow I think I could make it work..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Oghash lacks both a Cloak of Resistance and an Amulet of Natural AC. She'd use either of them, but won't be greedy. Of the two, she'd prefer the cloak, as her AC gets tanked as she bloodrages.

Fireball is on the Bloodrager spell list, so she can activate it. This would give Oghash a ranged option...

----------


## Farmerbink

In the relative safety of their alleyway, Stvari snorts in disgust.  "At least we finished off that battlemage," he grumbles irritably.  "This is all garbage- well I guess not if you're an 'HonEsT MitRAn PuTtiNg In a HaRd DAys wOrK'"  Chuckling at his own sour humor, he passes the scrolls off to Ahkmathi.  "I'll carry anything you want me to, but we need to get out of here."  

Eager to return to the safety of their lodging, Stvari casts the chest aside and packs up the valuables in his backpack.  "Let's go."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Glancing at the items they had gathered, Ahkmathi's eyes naturally went to the wand and scrolls.  After a few moments of review, he had identified most of them and was less than impressed. 
 However, knowledge was power, and more spells within his repertoire was rarely a bad thing.  To Oghash's questions, he paused to glance at her again, this time his eyes glowed a bit and he nodded slowly.  "Yes ... you might just be able to at that.  As a fire mage, he could have been summoning the spell from his own abilities, or using the wand, but I did not see which one he did.  It is not a tool for tight spaces - it will fling a ball of flame, as we experienced.  You seem to have an arcane spark, which suggests you might be able to use the wand - at least with some training.  There is also a spell amongst what we gathered that will let you cast a swath of flame from your hands, albeit it less powerful than the classic fireball.  While fire has its uses, I typically prefer more elegant solutions and options.  

The cloak will protect you from spells ... feel free to use it if Stvari has no designs up it.  Perhaps for our dwarven friend, the amulet would be to your liking.  There are a couple of spells here I cannot use as effectively as Stvari, but for now I can hold on to the rest of the items.  However, I suggest our mighty warrioress take the healing potion, and one of you take the other potion - it will protect you from an elemental energy of your choice.  Now, let us rally away from here and decide on how to proceed with our plans."

_Scrolls 
- dispel magic, alarm, Read magic, Cultural Adaption, Know the Enemy, Masterwork Transformation, Symbol of mirroring, unseen servant (Ahk)
- Enhanced Diplomacy, Deadeyes Lore (Stvari)
- CL5 burning hands (Og)
Potions
- CLW (Og)
- Resist energy (Og or Stvari) 

diamond dust worth 500 gp (Group)
wand of fireball (8 charges) - Og
cloak of resistance +1 (Og)
Set of keys (Ahk)
Amulet of Natural Armour +1 (Stvari)
Traveller's Any tool (Ahk)
Quill of Infinite Ink (Ahk)
_

*Effects/Conditions*: Cognaten (+4 Int, -2 Str, +2 AC); low-light vision 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 (8) Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 (22) Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (15) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 5/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+4 (6) / Splash 6 dam (8 dam)
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DrK

In a variety of disguises you slowly make your way through the streets of Aldencross towards the Lords Dalliance and soon make it back without much issue although still slightly smelling of soot and smoke... that leaves you fitting right in as half the patrons bear minor burns or soot and smoke marks. The fat barwoman waddles up to you shaking her head, *"Dreadful night... can you believe it, Tacitus that mad mage, he has killed himself and poor Jacobian!"* She hands you a wine for Ahkmathi and two stout honey beers for stavri and Oghash.

_"Everyone tried to help but the first folk spoke of a ball of fire running amok, fire magic. Who knows by Glorious Mitra what the magister unleashed... But it did form him and Jacobian. Both were found burned to a crisp with precious little left of the Illuminated SCroll. Too much paper I guess"_ she adds with a shrug.  _"The lord Captain will have to be informed and he won't be happy"_ she adds before leaving the drinks and moving on.

In the Inn the talk is all of the fire, and the general consensus that the "mad mage of balenytne" did something with magic that caused his own death. The general distrust of arcane magic rife across Talingarde working in your favour.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash hastily places her raw, leg-steaks into a bag with the intent on eating them in privacy upon their return to the inn. She nods in acceptance of Ahkmathi's recommendations on their new equipment and treasures, though her skeptical expression regarding the scroll of _Burning Hands_ is easily read on her face. With a hasty motion she places her new cloak on her shoulders, using the iron circlet to change its appearance, and stows the wand within easy reach in a pocket of her vest. "Asmodeus has blessed me with some sort of healing power - I don't think I need the potions," she says, a bit of awe in her voice directed towards their infernal benefactor. "I'll try the scroll out, if I get a chance..."

At the inn Oghash drains her mug in one drought before looking to the innkeeper's wife. "It was quite a mess...Did I see you there? I thought I saw you rush out as the place came down," she asks, loudly enough to be heard by anyone standing or sitting nearby. "What did you see inside? Did you see him throw fire at the shopkeep?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Trying to establish some rumors, since Oghash made out of the building approximating Alicia Barthold. If anyone saw that and hears Oghash here, it throws some shade on the matron that could prove valuable if there was any bad blood between her and either mage before. If not, chaos amongst the enemy is a good thing...for us.

----------


## DrK

*In the Inn*

THe inn keeper's wife shakes her head, *"No, i was here, safe and sound. I ain't got no business fighting fires. Poor Berthold went out to help mind, he's a brave one, but not me.."* Even so Oghash can hear and see folk whispering about the mad mage throwing fire and can feel confident that those seeds are further planted.  With a tiring evening and a productive day in hand the trio of evil doers can retire upstairs to their rooms where bowls of fresh water are on hand to rinse sooty faces and hands and then soft beds await and a haunted nights sleeps dreaming of damnation and hellfire.

*In the Morning*

In the morning you are roused early (as your requested) by one of the maids. And are able to take a quick cup of tea and some bread smeared with thick sweet local honey (the same honey that goes to the mead making) that gives you a much needed kick as you trudge southwards towards the small meadow where Captains Zack Eddarly and the hard bitten old and gruff Captain Franz Mott where to meet. As you approach the clearing you pause, crouching in thick brush and blackberry bushes on the edge of the clearing. 

Its a well chosen place, an open patch of wild flowers and grass some 200ft in diameter with a small knee stream bisecting it and a single isolated willow standing in the middle. You recognise it from the lover's letters that this was one of Zack and Kaitlyn's favourite spots for a secluded picnic. In the cetre of the clearing in the shadow of the willow you can see Zack Eddarly dressed in his Mitran uniform, blue surcoat gleaming over his padded undergarments' although his breastplate is and armoured greaves and bracers are leant against the tree. He looks pale and green and staggers slightly, clearly feeling the effect of the previous night's drinking and a surreptitious sip from a small metal flask suggests he isn't dong better this morning, 

Franz Mott on the the other hand is dressed in dark courtier's robes, a hint of yellow frocking around the shoulder and the sunburst of Mitra on the chest. *"You should have not bothered with the uniform Zack. You are a disgrace to it."* Captain Mott sneers. Capt Eddarly shakes his head, *"Franz, please. We can work this out. I'll leave in disgrace, I'll renounce my commission and my title, just let Kaitlyn and I leave and we'll never bother you."*   Mott bristles at the suggestion, a hand clutching his sword before one of the three tough looking soliders acting as referee's or seconds steps forward, a gentle hand on Motts arm. "Sir. You challenged him do it properly. Be a few more moments sir". Mostt looks at the man, the tough little bearded man clearly one of his soldiers despite the lack of uniform. MOtt nods. *"Aye well. Lets be about it. A duel, you have disgraced my name and my house. Made me a cuckold and a laughing stock in Balentyne and we will settle it the old way, with swords. To the death..."* At that two of the soldiers look surprised, one stepping forward, _"Captain Mott. You know that Lord Havelyn has banned dueling and the penalty is Brandescar?"_ Mott shrugs. *"I care not. My honour is more than my life, and I'll not have the Mott crest disgraced by this snivelling streak of horse piss."*

Eddarly stiffens and looks to his man, a younger looking soldier who stands apart from the other two. *"Fine Franz. I didn't want it this way. But for Kaitlyn I'll cut you down like a dog."* He pulls from his pocket a frilly handkerchief and inhales once kissing it before wrapping it round his sword hand and turning to his man, *"A sword if you please, mine went missing..."* and he stares at Mott. Then strides out some 20 paces from the tree. The third solider motions to Mott who walks out as well, "Very well then Sirs. One more chance, can either you accept words to diminish the insult, can you find forgiveness by Mitra's blessing to let the other man walk away.... Eddarly says nothing, his face pale and sweating, a shake of his head the answer. Mott grunts a no, *"Lets be about this, I have duties to be about and a wife to discipline."* AT the last you see a red flush of anger creeping up Eddarly's neck and cheeks and his knuckles whiten on his broadsword.  THe man sighs sadly, "Then Sir's I shall raise my hand, when it drops you can begin. To the death.... but please, by Mitra, I beg you, if the other begs for his life please grant it..."


_OOC

As you crouch nearby waiting for the duel to start is there anything you want to do or happy to let the duel go?


_

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari spares a wicked smirk for his companions.  "It's better than I had hoped.  Looks like both of 'em will be dealt with today- one by the blade, the other by the guard.  I don't see their seconds taking such a secret to the grave, even if they could."  Stvari peers around, more than a little surprised that the spectacle hasn't managed to garner a crowd of any kind.  

"I really thought there'd be more people out here.  Gotta be the juiciest gossip they've had in several moons.  I'm gonna go poke around."

The squat monk backs away so as to not reveal their presence to the duelers.  Several paces back, he rises behind a tree, and does his best to prowl a wide loop, looking for other gawkers while trying to remain unseen himself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not worried about _personally_ watching the proceedings.  I'd like a _message_ during this, but Stvari just wants to see who else is watching.

(1d20+8)[*22*] stealth
(1d20+10)[*23*] perception

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash watches the matron walk away and mutters quietly, "Can't get everything we want. Later, then..." The ravenous cannibal watches for a good opportunity to excuse herself and finds a solitary place to enjoy her grisly snacks, most likely in her room. With a bit of preparation she makes sure she can clean up her mess and settles down to eat, praying fervently - if shortly - before the meal before eating. She tries to eat slowly, savoring the relief she finally feels after several days of insatiable hunger with rapturous, religious ecstasy. Once done she cleans up thoroughly, intent on first removing any signs of her meal of raw human flesh from their room and then taking any evidence to be burnt, either in the inn fire or the smoldering ruins of scroll shop.

When she goes to sleep that night she feels satisfied for the first time in several days, her feral smile plastered to her face as she drifts off.

In contrast, the meatless, simple breakfast barely makes a dent in her stomach's rumbling the next morning. "Glad I ate last night...this isn't even food..." she says to her companions as she washes down the meal with whatever she can find. With a barely muted glare at one of the food servers she finishes, "Let's go before I eat one of them..."

When she hears that the winner of the duel will be heading to Brandescar Oghash has an idea. "Let's 'help' the winner...make them serve us and Asmodeus?" she explains. Pointing at the drunken captain she continues. "Save Eddarly and give him Kaitlyn? Kill the witnesses, force her to keep quiet, get an ally inside the keep?" she says to the rest of the Ninth Knot. "Eddarly's despair and fall could be used to bring him into the fold and glorify the Dark Prince," she finishes with a fanatical gleam in her eyes.

----------


## DrK

Stavri circles the clearing slowly, getting maybe half way around the circumfrence and finding no other onlookers before the first clash of steel can be heard. Oghash and Akhmathi staying put can watch as Mott and Eddarly clash, the younger man attacking with brash youth and drunken desparation. He drives Mott back a dozen steps before the older man's methodical parry and counter blow starts wearing down the emotional Eddarly's defences. A pair of gashes to shoulder and thigh leave Eddarly dancing back, *"Franz, please, let us go... you don't have to do this."* . the old man pauses, lowering the sword a fraction, *"Honour damands it Zach. Now prepare to die like  a man"*. A slight motion from Eddarly's man, leaves Mott pausing, glaring at the soldier. *"Hands down bannerman, he knew what he was coming down here for..."*

Zack waves the man down as well, a new steely determination growing on his flushed face as he readies for his likley death shortly, one final kiss of presumably Kaithlyn's hankerchief wound around his hand. Holding out his sword, the tip wavers slightly, Mott's does not as they ready to cross steel again, 

_You are all ~90ft from the fighters in the centre of the clearing and the men,. Stavri is on one side and Ahkmathi and Oghash on the other side. You reckon thaht Eddarly is wounded (<50% hps) and that a few more rounds of combat may see him dead._

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"We're too far away! Let's go!" spits Oghash as she begins to barrel through the brush, making a beeline for the nearest of the soldiers!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Initiative? (1d20+3)[*14*] and move 60 feet (double move) in the straightest direction of the nearest soldier. She won't have a weapon drawn or rage, but she's also _not_ being quiet.

----------


## Farmerbink

Whispering urgently through the _message_, Stvari calls out to Ahkmathi: "Keep the drunkard alive, if you can!"  He rises, loosing his disguised chain and strolling into the open.

"Do him in!" Stvari shouts as he reveals himself, disguised as the leader of the Dwarven miners.  He strides forward with purpose, one hand idly carrying his chain (which for the moment appears as a heavy pick).  "No less than the honorless bastard deserves for what 'es done!"  

The Dwarf stomps forward with the air of an eager observer, not breaking stride for any reason.  As he approaches, he calls louder, hoping to distract the duelists and seconds from Oghash's frantic charge.  "What kinda man takes another's woman!? And now he expects clemency! Hah!  Don't worry, Mott.  If you'da lost, we'd've done him for ya anyway!  Mitran's a god of _justice,_ eh!?"

----------


## DrK

As a young lady and Barnabas the dwarf appear from others side of the clearing there is a ring of steel and flurry of blows exchanged that leaves Eddarly stepping back, blood pouring from his left arm that hangs limply by his side, although Mott grimaces clutching a line of scarlet on his shirt where he took a glancing blow across his ribs. At the shouts both men step back a few feet from each other, swords lowered. Eddarly looks almost pathetically grateful at seeing Oghash (perhaps reasoning that Mott won't duel in front of witnesses) while Mott's face is red with rage and exertion. 

Mott looks at Barnabas (Stavri) *"What in the 9 hells are you doing here Barnabas. You should be sealing up the tunnels under the gate house. Now get lost, this is a private matter..."* Eddarly is hot on his heels, a look at _Sharon_ (Oghash) *"My young girl.. nothing to worry about here its just training."* As he looks around the three men by the tree slowly walk towards the duellists. The oldest of the three (Mott's second) standing between.  "Sirs. We should call a halt, Look Captain, Capatin Eddarly is injured, you have wounded him gravely and drew first, and most blood, can you not be satisfied." Mott shakes his heads, *"Damn you bannerman. I'm a laughing stock with the men, he gave me a cuckolds crown and besmirched all the honour that I have, I want blood..."*. the bannerman shakes his head, "You are a good Captain Sir, No one doubts your word, no-one doubts your honour. We judge any, its Captain Eddarly, what manner of man betrays his brothers by taking his woman..." to emphasis his point he spits towards the panting and worried looking Eddarly. The other two men (including Eddarly's own second) both nod in agreement with the gruff bannerman.

Franz Mott pauses, takes a long breath and then finally nods. *"You'll stay here Zach. I'm sending her to my families estates in the Capital. But you will stay here and feel the shame of your act in the eyes of the men... I am satisfied."* With that he draws a cloth to clean the sword blade as Eddarly slowly collapses onto his knees. The bannerman waving at Sharon and Barnabas.. "You misunderstand master Dwarf. Just private fencing lesson nothing to see here..."

As it seems to be calming down no-one is suspicious as Sharon and Barnabas continue to approach slowly.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon trots up to Eddarly and leans down to whisper in his ear, "This isn't over - do you love Kaitlyn? Would you do anything for her? If you say, 'yes,' we can make it so - answer me, _now_!" Her tone is commanding and full of passion and fervor as her strong hands all but shake the bloodied captain. She looks over at the older man with an expression akin to hunger, though she's in more control of herself now than she has been in several day, bolstered as she is by the previous night's cannibalistic meal. "Why should she obey an old man she doesn't love?" she asks more loudly so that she's heard by the other men there as her hand gets a grip on her axe...

*Spoiler: Mechanics and OoC*
Show

Oghash is trying to trap Eddarly with a verbal contract of sorts - it won't hold the infernal power of an actual Faustian Pact, but that's the intention here. She is absolutely trying to incite further violence so that she can engage with Mott, kill him, and then turn on the other men after he's dead, so I'm sure a social skills check of some kind is in order here (I'm hoping for Intimidate): (1d20)[*1*]. -1 for Bluff/Diplomacy, +6 for Intimidate. Oghash wants them incited to attack her and/or Eddarly again, now that she's in melee range of them.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

The elf watched the events proceed, his face impassive as he gauged the likelihood their horse would win this race.  However, as soon as the battle began to drift in Mott's favor, Oghash growled something about distance and took off sprinting.  As she reached half-way to the combatants, he muttered, _"I could have used a spell, you zealous fool,"_ as he considered the right next move.  A urgent mental missive from Stvari keyed him in on the miserable Eddarly.  He whispered back, _"Prepare for combat ..."_ before he murmured the words of a spell and gestured to the group.  Sometime fell away from Capt Mott, then magically grew into a spiked covered wall glistening with nasty looking poison, creating a half-circle between the duelists and the approaching soldiers.  A superimposed image of Mott glared at the guards, with a look of disdain and sadistic glee right before the wall blocked their line of sight.  For a few moments, Oghash was alone with Mott and Eddarly, while Starvi stood on the side with the guards.   

Ahkmathi slowly approached, his guise that of the barkeeper as he approached.
_Round 0: Cast silent image, trying to block line of sight while giving the soldiers pause for a moment while implicating a man enraged by the mockery of his honor.  Oghash has a moment alone with Mott to do her worst, while Stvari can decide how to approach it.  If it makes more sense to have Oghash and Stvari on the same side, I'd go with that ... two witnesses to speak to Mott's insanity and jealous rage.   

Effects/Conditions: low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 (8) Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 (22) Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13 (15) HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+4 / Splash 6 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## Farmerbink

"O'course, o'course!" Stvari grunts, allowing his stride to slow as the immediate hostilities end.  "All just a misunderstanding.  Glad o' that." _Tunnels under the gate house, huh?!_ he whispers through the _message.  That's handy...._

As he closes the distance, he carefully eyes the trio- the two seconds and the bannerman, particularly for weapons (hidden or otherwise) and other tells of martial prowess.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Might be as simple as perception?  Stvari is trying to size up the trio before he closes to melee.  (1d20+10)[*12*]

----------


## DrK

At Oghash's words he Eddarly shakes his head... *"I, I don't know know."* Mott looking furious points at Oghash and bellows *"Be gone you stupid wench, get lost or we'll have you arrested."* he doesn't react as, both of the duelling men standing ~20ft apart currently with swords lowered. Stavri on the far side can see the men look like off duty soldiers. He gets to ~5ft from the soliders, they all look relaxed, one of them murmuring "Best heard back to the Inn Barnabas, we can play cards and share an ale later.."

The man cuts off as the wall of spikes slides off Mott and builds itself i front of the them. The two captains and two of the men shout in alarm, Mott shouting *"WHat by Mitra, I dd not do this..."* Eddarly a more prosaic "*Witchcraft!"*. The man standing beside Stavir looks and shakes his head, "What, what are you talking about? there is nothing there..." 

_Players may go into combat now. 
Oghash is 20ft from either of the men
Stavri and the men are all within 5-10ft of each other and ~30ft from the duellists on the other side of the wall. Oghash and Stavri also need to will save to disbelieve the wall
Ahkmathis is still in the nearby woods_

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari snorts.  "Probably not."  He casts a spell, with no regard to whether or not the nearby men mistake him for the source of the illusory wall.  If any attempt to move away, he aggressively begins to bring them down.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 1?*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (MM)//Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*(trip friendly) Spiked chain*  +6 (+9 for trip attempt) (2d4+4, x2)
*  Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion, +2 saves vs fear
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not
Destructive Smite: 6/7
Touch of Darkness 7/7
Cleric spells (see sheet) 
Bull's strength: 30 rounds remaining

Cast bull's strength on self. 5-foot step into melee with as many of them as possible.
Up to 3 AoOs, prioritizing trips:  Will take all as they are available.
(1d20+11)[*15*]
(1d20+11)[*22*]
(1d20+11)[*19*]

With the first successful trip, he will _vicious stomp_ for a free(ish) attack (assuming he can):
(1d20+8)[*11*] unarmed (using destructive smite, if it becomes an option)
(1d20+8)[*10*] CC (28 x2)
(1d6+7)[*12*] damage
(1d6+7)[*12*] crit bonus

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 34+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 12, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Reaver's Ax (+1 Greataxe, additional +1 vs Lawful)*  +9 (1d12+13, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +2*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+8 Armor, +1 Dex, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (1/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack
Ghoul Curse Benefit (cannibalized within 24 hours) (+1 Morale to all saves, already included in stat block)
Charge

Expecting a spell, Oghash is unsurprised when Ahkmathi's illusion appears. With a deliberate grimace she tries to see through the conjured scene, unsure if it's really there or not but assuming there is a chance it's not real.

Either way, when she opens her eyes again all sense of sanity is gone. With a feral scream the disguised monster barrels towards Captain Mott, her enchanted axe sweeping down at the soldier's head! "*Wench? Mitra? GRAGH!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Will save vs. the illusion: (1d20+9)[*26*]

Bloodrage, activate power attack, charge Captain Mott: (1d20+11)[*25*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*19*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*21*] magic slashing damage, (1d12+13)[*23*] critical strike damage, +1 to hit and damage if CAPT Mott is Lawful.

If anyone incurs an AoO, especially Mott: (1d20+9)[*10*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*24*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*18*] magic slashing damage, (1d12+13)[*24*] critical strike damage, +1 to hit and damage if CAPT Mott is Lawful.

----------


## DrK

THe three men stop and then look in horror as Stavri's muscles swell from his spell. they look at the spiked wall and this dwarf and all 3 grow suspicious. The first leaps onto Stavri trying to grapple him, avoiding the savage kick to to the legs that Stavri lashes out with. the other two pull free their blades and hold them ready, pointing at "Barnabas". "Something ain't right. Lie down, arms behind your back" the oldest of them men bellows, eyes glancing at the wall worriedly as a shriek of *"WENCH, GRAGH"* can be heard followed by the clangs of steel!

_Guard 1 attempts to grapple Stavri (the AoO does not trip him) (1d20+5)[9] vs CMD
Guard 2 and 3 draw swords and ready attacks if Stavri puts up a fight
- if triggered (1d20+6)[20] dam (1d8+2)[10]
- if triggered (1d20+6)[14] dam (1d8+2)[9]
_

On the far side of the wall where Ahkmathi crouching in the bushes can see and Oghash is the beserker charges at Mott and her axe cleaves a massive wound in the law abiding strict honourable captain. Mott staggers back blade flickering as he blocks a couple more blows and looks at Eddarly, *"Damn you you traitor, you coward"* before he goes to run Oghash through

_Full attack with power attack and sword in 2H
(1d20+8)[23] dam (1d8+12)[17]
(1d20+3)[13] dam (1d8+12)[17]_

Eddarly looks at "Sharon" in horror, a look of confusion, *"Stop it, stop, what are you doing..."* he shouts, clearly confused by the sudden turn of events,

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 17+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 17, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 12, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Reaver's Ax (+1 Greataxe, additional +1 vs Lawful)*  +9 (1d12+13, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +2*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+8 Armor, +1 Dex, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (2/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack
Ghoul Curse Benefit (cannibalized within 24 hours) (+1 Morale to all saves, already included in stat block)

"*FOR LOVE! FOR KAITLYN! KILL HIM, EDDARLY!*" raves Sharon/Oghash, unconcerned for blowing whatever play they intend, as everyone (except possibly Eddarly) will be dying here shortly. She punctuates her words with vicious axe swipes, intent on taking Mott's head from his shoulders!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Maintain Bloodrage, activate power attack, attack Captain Mott again: (1d20+9)[*11*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*17*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*23*] magic slashing damage, (2d12+26)[*46*] critical strike damage, +1 to hit and damage if CAPT Mott is Lawful.

If anyone incurs an AoO, especially Mott: (1d20+9)[*18*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*13*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*22*] magic slashing damage, (2d12+26)[*42*] critical strike damage, +1 to hit and damage if CAPT Mott is Lawful.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari raises his hands and he steps away from the blades.  "Aye, just... here."  

Rather than lowering himself to the ground, however, he calls upon the power of Zon Kuthon, fill-in the air with a thick mist!

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 2*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (MM)//Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*(trip friendly) Spiked chain*  +6 (+9 for trip attempt) (2d4+4, x2)
*  Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion, +2 saves vs fear
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not
Destructive Smite: 6/7
Touch of Darkness 7/7
Cleric spells (see sheet) 
Bull's strength: 29 rounds remaining

5-foot step away
cast obscuring mist centered a bit behind me, as to hopefully not interfere with Oghash.

If an AOO happens, use it to trip?
(1d20+11)[*16*]
concealment (roll twice for blight fight feat) (1d100)[*75*] (1d100)[*84*]

If anyone is tripped: 
(1d20+8)[*9*] unarmed for vicious stomp
(d120+8)[*118*] crit (28. x2)
(1d6+6)[*9*] damage
(1d6+6)[*10*] crit bonus

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi had drank a small elixir and started approaching the group from the woods, in the guise of the barkeep.  As he approach, he looked innocuous and unthreatening.  With combat in full swing, it was a small thing to approach from the side with Oghash and Mott, letting the illusionary wall block his approach.  Once he was close enough, he muttered an arcane word and gestured towards the Captain, a small lump of butter sailing out and evaporating as it flew. To all others, he appeared to be just standing there, watching the events unfold.  
_Round 1: Drink illusion of calm, advance 30'

Round 2: Advance 30', cast grease on Mott's sword (DC 16 Ref save).  
Effects/Conditions: illusion of calm (provoke no AOOs for spells / thrown items, appear to just stand there, 30 rounds); grease (30 rounds); low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 (8) Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 (22) Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+4 / Splash 6 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DrK

Stavri summons the mists that swirl around him in a great cloud of mysterious smoke, the swords lashing out into the mist towards the dwarf

_Two readied attacks, rolled above. But miss chances (2d100)[71][81](152)_

With the most present all 3 men step away from Stavri. Two withdrawing  to the wall, banging in it *Captain Mott, lets go, the dwarf is a witch.* The third guard stands at the edge of the mist sword now drawn and ready

_All 3 guards withdraw. Guard 3 moves to the edge of the mist and draws his sword
Guard 1+2 withdraw to the wall and hammer on it to get Motts attention 
Will saves (2d20)[3][1](4)+?? Vs the Illusion
_

On the far side of the wall Mott chokes back a curse as Ahkmathi walks from the edge of the woods looking like a lost sage and a layer of grease appears on his blade that subsequently shoots off into the brush as it slides from his grip. Mott snarls a curse as he looks at Eddarly *Zachary strike her down. Kill that heretic*

Even as Oghash looms above him as he tries to dodge around Oghashs blows on the defensive he suddenly stops, pink froth bubbling from his lips as he looks at the sword in his chest, Eddarly holding the hilt.  A look of panic in the young captains eyes, *I love her Franz. In a way you never did.*


_Mott loses the sword and goes total defensive 
Eddarly moves up and strikes killing blow_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Round 3*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 17+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 12, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Reaver's Ax (+1 Greataxe, additional +1 vs Lawful)*  +9 (1d12+13, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +2*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+8 Armor, +1 Dex, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (2/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack
Ghoul Curse Benefit (cannibalized within 24 hours) (+1 Morale to all saves, already included in stat block)
Charging

"*GOOD! NOW, THE WITNESSES!*" hisses Sharon/Oghash to Eddarly and Stvari as she turns towards the nearest enlisted soldier and charges at them recklessly!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Note - Oghash saved vs the illusion already, two posts ago, so she shouldn't be hindered by it.

Maintain Bloodrage, activate power attack, and charge the nearest guard: (1d100)[*42*] miss chance (21 or higher hits), (1d20+11)[*26*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*22*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*19*] magic slashing damage, (2d12+26)[*40*] critical strike damage, +1 to hit and damage if the soldier is Lawful.

If anyone incurs an AoO, especially Mott: (1d100)[*73*] miss chance (21 or higher hits), (1d20+9)[*10*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*13*] (20/x3), (1d12+13)[*24*] magic slashing damage, (2d12+26)[*42*] critical strike damage, +1 to hit and damage if the soldier is Lawful. (Natural 1)

----------


## Farmerbink

More than content to feed the warriors' unknown fears, Stvari begins cackling madly as the mists swirl around him, removing the swordsmen from view.  

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 2*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (MM)//Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 15/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*(trip friendly) Spiked chain*  +6 (+9 for trip attempt) (2d4+4, x2)
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion, +2 saves vs fear
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not
Destructive Smite: 6/7
Touch of Darkness 7/7
Cleric spells (see sheet) 
Bull's strength: 28 rounds remaining

Cast weapon of awe on Stvari's own unarmed strike.
Move towards the guards to force withdraws or AoOs

If an AoO happens, Stvari rolls twice for concealment:
(1d20+11)[*12*] trip AoO 
miss chance:(1d100)[*91*], (1d100)[*47*]

If tripped, use vicious stomp:
(1d20+8)[*22*] unarmed strike
miss chance:(1d100)[*19*], (1d100)[*37*]
(1d20+8)[*9*] CC (28, x2) If confirmed, shaken for 1 round due to spell
(1d6+6)[*10*] damage
(1d6+6)[*9*] crit bonus 

If he gets a 3rd AoO, prioritize tripping: 
(1d20+11)[*29*] trip AoO 
miss chance:(1d100)[*78*], (1d100)[*93*]

If tripping isn't a thing for the 3rd, punch 'em!
(1d20+8)[*19*] unarmed strike
miss chance:(1d100)[*66*], (1d100)[*77*]
(1d20+8)[*12*] CC (28, x2) If confirmed, shaken for 1 round due to spell
(1d6+6)[*7*] damage
(1d6+6)[*11*] crit bonus

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi smiled at the death of Mott.  Turning to 'Sharon' and Eddarly, he remarked gruffly under his guise as the barkeep, "Great job, Cap'n!  Now, let's get those bastards!"  With a wave of his hand, the wall disappeared as he dismissed his spell, then motioned for Oghash to hold her roar for a moment.  Turning his focus to the mists, he considered the possibilities for a moment, then elected to do something simple.  He readied a bomb, then attempted to discern where their foes were ... ready with a spell should he fail to pinpoint their location.  
_Round 2: So a little boolean buffoonery for me as well, staring with a check ... Perception - (1d20+8)[17].  

If Ahkmathi can determine which spaces the bad guys are in, he will throw a bomb behind them to catch them with splash damage.  Ranged touch vs square - (1d20+6)[11], Splash Damage = 6. 
 However, if he can't tell anything, he will cast ghost sound to create the sounds of a roaring Oghash coming from the opposite side (with the intent of driving them towards the real Oghash).  

Effects/Conditions: ghost sounds (3 rounds); illusion of calm (provoke no AOOs for spells / thrown items, appear to just stand there, 29 rounds); grease (29 rounds); low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+4 / Splash 6 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DrK

THere is a ghastly splattering sounds as Oghash leaps through (well, through to the soldier's view) the wall and then savagely strikes the nearest one removing his head from shoulders. Eddarly behind her drops to his knees sobbing sadly as he holds the blood stained weapon poised above Mott's fallen form. Ignoring them Ahkmathis strides closer, a hurled bomb erupting with flames beside Oghash and Stavri  as it stabs bits of shrapnel into the two surviving men. 

Screaming in a mixture of fear and rage the two men prepare to sell their lives dearly stepping into the mist to confront Oghash and Stavri with their blades. 

_
Vs Oghash Stab (1d20+6)[13] dam (1d8+2)[3] miss (1d100)[63] 1-20 misses
Vs Stavri    Stab (1d20+6)[23] dam (1d8+2)[7] miss (1d100)[11] 1-20 misses

_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Round 4*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 17+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 17, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 12, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Reaver's Ax (+1 Greataxe, additional +1 vs Lawful)*  +9 (1d12+13, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +2*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+8 Armor, +1 Dex, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (4/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack
Ghoul Curse Benefit (cannibalized within 24 hours) (+1 Morale to all saves, already included in stat block)

Oghash avoids the soldier's lunge and turns on him with a snarl. "*Fool! Now you die too!*" she spits as she slashes with her axe at the man, murderous intent clearly visible in her expression.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Maintain Bloodrage, activate power attack, attack the adjacent guard: (1d100)[*60*] miss chance (21 or higher hits), [roll]1d20+9[roll] to hit, [roll]1d20+9[roll] (20/x3), [roll]1d12+13[roll] magic slashing damage, [roll]2d12+26[roll] critical strike damage, +1 to hit and damage if the soldier is Lawful.

If anyone incurs an AoO: (1d100)[*53*] miss chance (21 or higher hits), [roll]1d20+9[roll] to hit, [roll]1d20+9[roll] (20/x3), [roll]1d12+13[roll] magic slashing damage, [roll]2d12+26[roll] critical strike damage, +1 to hit and damage if the soldier is Lawful.

Attack results, from OOC Thread: (1d20+9)*[19]* to hit, (1d20+9)[26] (20/x3), (1d12+13)*[17]* magic slashing damage, (2d12+26)[39] critical strike damage, +1 to hit and damage if the soldier is Lawful.

AoO: (1d20+9)*[23]* to hit, (1d20+9)[14] (20/x3), (1d12+13)*[18]* magic slashing damage, (2d12+26)[33] critical strike damage, +1 to hit and damage if the soldier is Lawful.

----------


## Farmerbink

"There we are now.  I promise to make it quick," the Dwarf purrs, as his chain lashes out.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 3*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (MM)//Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 15/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*(trip friendly) Spiked chain*  +6 (+9 for trip attempt) (2d4+4, x2)
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion, +2 saves vs fear
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not
Destructive Smite: 6/7
Touch of Darkness 7/7
Cleric spells (see sheet) 
Bull's strength: 28 rounds remaining

5-foot step if necessary to close to melee with both guards

*Neglected bull's str to attacks and weapon of awe to damage.  Basically everything gets +2* 

Flurry of trips! Hoping to trip both
(1d20+7)[*9*] 
(2d100)[*64*][*4*](68) concealment (take highest for blind fight feat)

(1d20+7)[*21*] 
(2d100)[*35*][*90*](125) concealment (take highest for blind fight feat)

If tripped, use vicious stomp:
(1d20+6)[*20*] unarmed strike vs prone, I believe
(2d100)[*56*][*57*](113) concealment (take highest for blind fight feat)
(1d20+6)[*19*] CC (26, x2) If confirmed, shaken for 1 round due to spell
(1d6+6)[*7*] damage
(1d6+6)[*8*] crit bonus 

With AoOs, prioritize trips, if needed.
*Spoiler: trip AoOs*
Show

(1d20+7)[*23*] 
(2d100)[*16*][*20*](36) concealment (take highest for blind fight feat)

(1d20+7)[*12*] 
(2d100)[*48*][*16*](64) concealment (take highest for blind fight feat)

(1d20+7)[*26*] 
(2d100)[*80*][*55*](135) concealment (take highest for blind fight feat)

*Spoiler: fist AoOs*
Show

(1d20+6)[*26*] unarmed strike vs prone, I believe
(2d100)[*93*][*93*](186) concealment (take highest for blind fight feat)
(1d20+6)[*8*] CC (26, x2) If confirmed, shaken for 1 round due to spell
(1d6+6)[*12*] damage
(1d6+6)[*12*] crit bonus 

(1d20+6)[*11*] unarmed strike vs prone, I believe
(2d100)[*16*][*3*](19) concealment (take highest for blind fight feat)
(1d20+6)[*24*] CC (26, x2) If confirmed, shaken for 1 round due to spell
(1d6+6)[*8*] damage
(1d6+6)[*10*] crit bonus 

(1d20+6)[*25*] unarmed strike vs prone, I believe
(2d100)[*91*][*1*](92) concealment (take highest for blind fight feat)
(1d20+6)[*23*] CC (26, x2) If confirmed, shaken for 1 round due to spell
(1d6+6)[*10*] damage
(1d6+6)[*10*] crit bonus

----------


## DrK

Even as the two remaining guards engage the trio that has appeared from nowhere to assail them the savagery of Oghash sees another guard fall, axe embedded in his chest. The last guard swears loudly an oath to Mitra as his legs are swept out from under him and he is bloodied by the spiked chain, moments later as he tries to scramble away the chain and axe rise bloody and the man does not rise again... The three "heroes" are left standing near the massacred guards, Zach near them sobs openly as he looks up at Oghash, Stavri and Ahkmathi, a wary look on his face. Especially towards Stavri and Ahkmathi who he does not recognise.

*"Sharon, what can I do now. I've murdered Franz, murdered him by stabbing him in the back like a coward. What can we do? I'll hve to turn myself into the Lord Commander, its the only honorable thing left to do..."* the last is said more as a question than a statement as he watches the three of you warily. Hands still grasped around the hilt of his blood soaked blade.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Shaking his head sadly, Ahkmathi tutted a bit.  "Oh come now, Cap'n, you can't go doing that!  He was gonna kill ya when he got the chance.  And those three were there to make sure there twern't no witnesses.  We only got word about this a little bit ago, else we'd've been here sooner.  Are ya hurt?"  The 'barkeep' waved to the dwarf to provide healing if any was needed, before pulling the bodies together.  He nodded to 'Sharon' and murmured, _"Fix yer face, lass and help the poor Captain.  Maybe he needs to see his lady fair for a bit.  We can always meet for dinner this evening and discuss his future."_ 

Back to Eddarly, he remarked, "Yer one of the senior leaders, Cap'n.  You need to stay strong for the town, for Aldencross!"
_OOC -  Let's try to keep him from sulking and get him to the 'loving arms' of his dearest K.  Then we meet him for dinner and serve up some fresh steak (i.e., Mott) and feel out the corruption path.  If he starts to balk, we can always plant the remains of Mott in his house and strew some evil literature around the place.  Sharon disappears, the real barkeep knows nothing, and everyone in this judgey town will point the finger at Mr. Fallen Hero.

Adjust as necessary ;)
Effects/Conditions: low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+4 / Splash 6 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Sharon/Oghash allows her blood-fueled rage to subside, breathing heavily and kneeling down as she catches her breath. She hears the Captain's question but allows Ahkmathi - in the guise of the innkeeper - to answer first. Once her fatigue passes she answers, "What can you do?!? You clean up, go see Kaitlyn, and tonight meet with my companions. They are wise and will help. But you say _nothing_ about all this to anyone! Otherwise this was all for nothing!" she says with passion, looking at the Captain intently as she tries to read his expressions for signs of doubt. "We came to save you, so you can't go throwing that away! Besides, there is more to be done..."

*Spoiler: OoC and Mechanics*
Show

I recommend Stvari cast _Egorian Diplomacy_ and that Oghash and he use Intimidate to comply cooperation from him. He's likely at a disadvantage for Will Saves... (1d20)[*16*] for social skills, with a "-1" for Bluff/Diplomacy or "+6" for Intimidate.

Also, Sense Motive, (1d20+7)[*22*] to read him and try to see if he's going to flake out on us or not.

----------


## DrK

Zach shakes his head looking at Ahkmathi/Barhold with a sense of recognition this time. *"What do I do Barthold... It was a duel, but what I can tell Lord Havelyn.. What do I tell your brother about Mott?"*. He looks at Sharon as she speaks with him and Barthold and nods. *"You are right.. I'll go back to town, I'll see Kaitlyn. I'll speak with her, she'll know what to do."*

He pauses looking at Mott and then looks at Barthold as some of his words penetrate his mind. *"You are right. Barthold. We've lost Mott... I can't go. I need to be strong, we need to stay strong to protect the wall and hold back the beasts."* He looks once more at the clearing and the slaughter yard. *"He needs a good burial, a proper burial? Could you Barthold, could you Sharon?"* he asks cleary meaning for you to dispose of the bodies in the meadow

----------


## Farmerbink

"Aye, I kin help," Stvari murmurs, through the mask of the Dwarven mining master.  He returns the chain-appearing-as-a-pick to his waist as he approaches with a placating gesture. "Here y'are, son.  By Mitra's grace, be well."  Struggling to mask his exuberance, Stvari casts a simple curative spell on the injured duelist.  

"Don't you think it's strange we were here?  Son, this whole place has been a disaster waiting to go.  We're here to make sure it goes the _right way_.  You tell 'em _nothing_, boy.  It's not a problem of your makin', and it never was."  Nodding soberly, he gives the shaken Eddarly a bit of space to consider his words.  

"We'll take care o' this mess, lad," he adds, gesturing to the fallen guards.  "You go see Kait.  She'll be relieved to see you.  Though... Maybe wash up at home, first?  Best she doesn't have to _see_ the details," he gestures generally at the blood, sweat, and mud dirtying the surviving captain with a pleasant smile.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Got that CLW dialed right up: (1d8+3)[*7*] HP for our friendly captain.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon nods along with her dwarf companion, though as he is sending Eddarly off she stops him. "Don't let anyone see you like this...Also, one story, keep it simple. Everyone knows a duel happened, so...Mott lost, badly. He fled in shame, took the other men with him," she says, her face scrunched tight with the effort of thinking. "We'll handle the bodies - no one will find them. Help Kaitlyn through this...she will need you right now...Bring her to your home - I will come find you there after we're done. Now, go clean up in the river or something, we've got this..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Ahkmathi should help clean Eddarly up with a _Prestidigitation_ spell, IMO. The hat is out of the bag re: spellcasting.

Also, I think we've got an "inception" going on here that will be hard to maintain. The other two PCs need to "come clean" and drop the NPC-specific disguises the next time we get Eddarly isolated. We can call ourselves inquisitors or something and "enlist his help." Then, as he gets further into this mess we either turn him to worship Asmodeus or kill him. I also think that we need to get Kaitlyn under our thumb(s) and use her as further leverage. 

Just me being [Evil] and thinking about how to sustain this ruse. It's entirely possible that this whole thing blows up and things start to get wild, but we might be able to finesse it a little bit longer...

After the disgraced soldier leaves Oghash/Sharon looks at the dead men with an unmistakable look of hunger in her expression. Briefly falling into her normal voice she growls, "*Even I can't eat this much all at once. Do we go kill the alchemist now? Use his house for storage? The bodies are better fresh, but...*" She shrugs as she begins to drag them together, removing belts, cloaks, and anything else she can use to tie them together for transport to an acceptable "burial" site.

Returning to the voice of "Sharon" she continues. "Let's deal with the alchemist and then ambush the patrol. Once done I'll get Eddarly and we can tie up lose ends. Kaitlyn is our hook in him...Let's kidnap her and keep her with that...golem?...What do you both think?"

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

'Barthold' nodded sagely, then whispered, "We'll take care of this lot.  Tis a shame, but when it came to the mercy of Mithra, they didn't seem to fight too hard for your safety.  We'll probably take them north and dump them over the wall, but Mott we'll bury if you like.  

When you get back into town, do not speak of this to anyone ... not even us!  I can't have old Cragface catching wind of something strange and making trouble for Alicia and the girls.  If you need to talk, order a Timon's Black and leave it full on the table.  I'll come find you afterwards.  Any questions?  Good ... now go to that girl - she's probably worried sick!" 

Once Eddarly was gone, Ahkmathi returned to his normal demeanor.  _"We have our work cut out for us.  First, I suggest we hide these bodies in the abandoned warehouse.  I heard a rumor we could purchase it for a pittance.  It is not far from the shack Caldwin rents; I suppose I could wear his face to negotiate a price for a storage facility.  Otherwise, we will need the old man to procure a store facility for future merchandise.  Then we will have a place to move all the alchemist's equipment to.  

If we choose to implicate him in the murder of the priest, we will have no use of his shop for a bit; although I do think there is use in keeping him around after we dispose of him.  A known entity that few know well enough to question is not a bad thing.  We can always implicate a different persona later.

Next, we must prepare to take on the patrol and end them quickly.  Once they are dead, we will have only a few days before another patrol goes out to search for them.  If we have not called the bugbear's yet, we could kill that patrol, too, and weaken the defenses even more ... but the town will likely be more alert at that point.  We can also get folks from the Tower by ringing the bells in the right sequence ... but whether we kill them or deal with them otherwise can be decided later.  However, it would be the last Captain besides Eddarly.  By that time, we might be able to reveal the evils done in his name, and the implications to his long term survival ... he might be willing to run away with his dearest companion and leave the gates open for the bugbears, simply to hide his tracks.  Something to consider ...

After the patrol, we need to return and prepare for the priest's arrival tomorrow.  I am uncertain how to sacrifice him for the golem and keep Caldwin's name safe ... unless we leave it a mystery, or implicate Eddarly in his murder.  When your love is frowned upon by the clergy, I'm sure a passionate young man could be driven to horrors.  Given how much he drinks, it would not be a far stretch that he was doing these things under the influence.  Or we simply make sure people see the priest headed back to the tower, in order to keep Caldwin's name safe ... for the moment.  

Finally, we need to find out about any hidden tunnels below.  Someone mentioned a rumor about the old leader of the tower making hidden trips to the ladies of the inn; and given the dwarven fort upon which the Tower was built, I am certain there are other ways to escape.  If we could find the plans they are using, or gain access to the original plans, we might be able to create an opportunity for the bugbears greater than what we originally planned for.  

The the fall of Aldencross is coming ... what do you all think"_ 
_OOC -  Sorry, but a wall of text.  Just some IC thoughts to get us percolating ...

Effects/Conditions: low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 13  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, EMPTY 

Mutagen: 1/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+4 / Splash 6 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon looks/listens to Ahkmathi, obviously trying to follow the elf's words and just as obviously failing. "So...hide the bodies in the warehouse and then ambush the patrol? If there is more, know that I will follow your advice - just tell me where to lay about with my axe!" she says with a shake of her head.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari listens, keen and discerning where Oghash is passionate and forceful.  "Aye, you go to the alchemist now.  Talk shop for a few minutes while we bring these fellows around town.  When we get there, we'll take him out back for a chat while you go rent the warehouse for storage and 'practice.'  We'll meet up after and figure out what to do about the patrol."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

My suggestion for order of events:
Ahkmathi goes to the alchemist, to talk shop and make plans for the golem (also getting more familiar with his mannerisms).
Stvari and Oghash carefully bring all the bodies to the Alchemist's shed.

Once we're there, we go talk to the alchemist as well.  We lure him to the shed and ambush him, bind him for the death knell tomorrow.  After that, Ahkmathi procures the warehouse under guise of the alchemist.  We can ransack his place and use his coin to pay rent, even XD.

After *that* we move the bodies to the warehouse and finalize details about the patrol.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon nods at Stvari's wise plan and begins gathering the dead men, wrapping them up in their cloaks and carefully checking the area to be sure nothing is left behind to implicate the trio in the brutal murders.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Mechanics - Take 20 on Survival for a *24* to try and hide any signs of the mess we made here. If there's not time: (1d20+4)[*13*]

----------


## DrK

With the woods to move through its the work of a few moments to roll up the dead men in their own cloaks and start the laborious process of dragging them to the abandoned cabin in the woods where you can stack them easily in the shrubbery under some heavy planks of wood borrowed from the Golem's workshop woodpile. Eddarly spent much of the time weeping and pacing before listening to Ahkmathi and Sharon and nodding. "I'll go to her, but I cannot do it now. I will return to my quarters and send word to the Lord Commander that I am ill. I cannot face my men or Mott's with the soul stained with his blood." he pauses to grasp Ahkmathi and Sharon by the shoulder, "Please. I need your help in making sure I can leave with Kaitlyn. We will start a new life together her and I and live our days simplay away from all of this.". As  he speaks all three of you are assured that he'll remain home. He seems badly shaken and Oghash is pretty sure he get back to his home and crawl into the nearest brandy bottle for the rest of the day.

----

Later in the morning its Ahkmathi who takes the lead in talking with your friendly alchemist. Asking questions about the shop and the ledgers and making small talk. Something the young man is only too happy to do, excited about the priest visiting on the morrow to view his greatest ever work! he is still talking about excitedly when Oghash approaching quietly from behind him swings her axe with the blade flat and buries in it his skull knocking him out with a single blow as he was describing his dream of an army of Golems defending the Watch wall. After Ahkmathi has cleaned up the mess with some minor _presdigitations_ and the unconcious alchemist is securely boud and gagged  he easily took on the appearance of the man and spent a brief half hour serving women herbs to dampen their husband's ardour and a selection of brewing yeasts to Timon for his next batch of ale. THen its time to close up the shop, borrowing the keys to be able to close up shop and flip the sign to "closed". The fact the shop is closed for a half day is not unusual as between building his golem and actually workig his lab to make stock the shop was often closed on an afternoon.

----

4 hour later, as the evening begins to draw in, the 3 moons rising in the sky casting a pale white light over the area the three anti-heroes find themselves stalking through the wood and shrubbery down to the shores of the lake. Already you can see on a small rise above the beach, a natrual hummock, clear of any dense shrubbery for some 100ft diameter with a commanding view over the lake and shore has a fire burning and a line of horses. 3 tents pitched neatly in a line and the men ofthe patrol standing by the fire prodding some sort of meat.

_Assume you are ~400ft away to start. There are trees and bushes up to ~100ft then nothing as you climb the small rise. Its ~300ft from the shore if you choose to approach from the beach. Currently its early evening so ~2 hours till its get to moonlight darkness_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> [Capt Eddarly]


Sharon/Oghash watches the broken man slink away, her mind racing with ways to further ruin him and his beloved's happiness. "If he won't be useful again, I will kill him and force _Kaitlyn_," (mocking voice) "to serve us in some other way. If he's worth it, I'll let them enjoy each other a little while..."




> [The alchemist]


With a self-satisfied nod, Oghash binds and gags the alchemist thoroughly, paying no heed to how tightly the ropes cut into the little man's limbs or his comfort in any way. Hoisting him up by his short hair she mocking shakes him and says, "Trussed up like a little lamb for the slaughter. I'll drop him next to the dead soldiers where we can get him in the morning," before doing exactly that.

Before trekking out to the patrol, Oghash first takes some time to enjoy a grisly meal of dead-soldier at the golem-shack. After cleaning up she returns to the potion shop and asks the "new" owner for potions or other ways to improve her combat prowess. "I'm still hurt from this morning. I don't trust this stuff much, but if you say it's safe I'll drink a potion or two before we start the hunt tonight..." she says to Ahkmathi with a grim smile.




> [The Patrol]


"Distract them and then sneak close? Or get in close first and surprise them?" Sharon/Oghash asks her companions as they look into the camp. She looks specifically for any sentries that might spot them, hoping they're lazy and distracted instead...

*Spoiler: Mechanics and OoC*
Show

Kaitlyn hasn't been as badly broken by the love-triangle-tragedy we helped make happen. Oghash has a cruel streak and cannot stand the idea that the other, more-beautiful woman could be happy at the end of all this. I'm starting to doubt that Eddarly can be reinforced enough to be useful long-term, but perhaps Kaitlyn could be turned and used to lead the prostitutes we might send south to evangelize for Asmodeus? If not, Oghash would just want to make her suffer some, out of spite.

By eating some of the dead soldiers today Oghash maintains her buffs from her Ghoul-curse. 

Surely we can top off hit points and get a good buff or two before the fight at the patrol. Oghash has a couple of spells I'd like to use (_Divine Favor_ as a buff and Barbed Chains as a distraction/BFC) to start the fight. If she has to heal herself up to full first, though, she won't have as much to offer there...

Perception check to find sentries or anything else interesting about the patrol's camp" (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

In the alchemist's shop, the cruelty of Stvari's wicked patron truly comes to light.  Where Oghash is content to offer brutish violence, the Dwarf delicately strides along the balance between pain for the sake of itself and enough relief to highlight the man's continued torment.  Unwilling (for now) to dedicate his limited magical efforts, he instead spends several long minutes in the secluded golem hut re-binding the man's wounds only to inflict new ones in the wake of such meager comfort.  After a time, he leaves the alchemist, satisfied in his profane efforts and confident in the expertise that only a trained practitioner of Zon Kuthon might attain that the man won't wake- much less be able to free himself- before the next day.  Maybe two.

He then dedicates what's left of the afternoon to studying the contents of the alchemist's shop more thoroughly.  Using his ability to perceive magical auras, he sweeps the entire building for auras and takes as long as he can to attempt to identify them.

Finally, he follows Oghash to the site of the patrol's camp.  With a pleased, wicked grin, he notes their position largely where expected, and prowls through the underbrush.  "I can see almost as well in the dark as day," he murmurs, still several hundred feet away.  "I'll leave the choice up to you, but the pink skins up there will struggle to overcome night blindness sleeping so close to their campfire.  It'll be even worse for them if they bother to carry torches."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

*Post Duel*

'Barthold' smiled sadly, patting the man on his back.  Using a cantrip, he cleaned the man up and made him presentable, knowing the physical blood on his hands would remind him of the metaphorical stains all too much.  "Get some rest, friend.  Clear your mind.  You did what you had to for love ... how can that be wrong?  And as I said, your friends here were willing to ignore the tenets of Mithra and murder you were you stood, all for the crime of love.  Well make sure you and your love are offered an opportunity to find peace."  With that, they sent the man on his way, urging him to stay quiet for now, and send word to his men he was feeling ill.   

When the man left, Ahkmathi grinned at the others.  _"I agree that sending him off to a happily ever after would be a waste.  However, if we send him to the same city to the south we plan to establish a long term presence with the ladies of the Inn, we will have future opportunities to take advantage of this loving couple.  Not only will we have eyes to monitor him, but several vassals who can ensure his path remains adjacent to our future needs.  Never discard a potential solution just because you don't have the right question yet.  Now, let us hide these bodies and see about renting a room in town."_ 

*The Alchemist*

Ahkmathi watched as Stvari woke the hanging Caldwin up.  Approaching the man in the guise of the alchemist himself, he smiled wryly.  "Before my associate continues his ministrations, which I assure you will be prolonged and most painful, I wanted to share something with you.  What is most ironic about your situation is that the very thing that set you apart from the town you wished to protect was the efforts you went through to create a protector.  Clearly, you should have abandoned your attempts to serve Mithra with dark arts that clearly mark you as a disciple of Asomodeus ... in act, if not in admitted faith.  Unfortunately, you sought acceptance of these sheep, but remained distant and awkward.  If you had been more approachable, you probably would have had more friends who might miss your departure. Instead, you shall die and I shall become a better you than you could ever be.  But don't worry, you're legacy will be cemented as we lay the blame for several deaths at your feet - chief among them the head priest you so desperately wanted to approval from.  

Oh, and only an idiot would miss the distinctive odor of embalming fluids associated with recently deceased.  I'm actually a little surprised you were able to continue your efforts unabated for so long; however, I'm certain that eventually, without our intervention, even the most lackluster of guards in this forsaken outpost would have eventually determined you were responsible for the theft of the missing bodies from the cemetery ... and you would have been burned at the stake.  

So I suppose the silver lining is that you escaped such a fate.  Unfortunately, you may wish for sweet release via flame before we are through.  

Please continue, my friend ... he is ready for your full attention." 

Ahkmathi left Stvari to his ministrations to obtain the warehouse to store additional stock and expand his support to local efforts.  Afterwards, prior to their departure, he also took the opportunity to script a scroll to help with their later mission.

*The Ambush*

Ahkmathi crept through the woods quietly with his partners.  His image now was that of Captain Eddarly, just in case someone survived to tell the tale.  Anything that would keep the town from going to high alert was key, and an attack by the love-crazed, disgraced Captain was more likely to result in internal consternation than a full blown lockdown for external attacks.  Before they got to close, he handed two small vials to his companions, murmuring, _"These will grant you size to deal with our foes.  I will lead with a spell to hopefully put them to sleep, but should that fail, two large foes should place them in an awkward position very quickly.  I can ensure one of you can sneak up close without being seen, but the other will have to close on their own.

Are you ready to begin?"_ 
_OOC - So Ahkmathi will make a sleep scroll before they depart, and will give his companions each an enlarge person infusion.  Recommend he try to cast sleep first, then they can attack ... he has a single invisibility for anyone that wants it.

Also taking the cognatogen prior to festivities starting ;)

KS Local - (1d20+14)[34] to determine if I think sleep will be effective against the patrol.  If it isn't going to be effective, he'll cast euphoric cloud

Effects/Conditions: cognatogen (+4 Int, +2 AC, -2 Str; 30 min); enlarge person (3 minutes after imbibing); low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 8 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 20 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 15  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, enlarge person

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 6/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+6 / Splash 8 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DrK

*The Ambush*

After a successful afternoon taking the place of the alchemist and leaving the man in great pain but alive and well secured for a future sacrifice you can all watch the small camp atop the hill. The men set a watch with 3 of them forming a triangle of sorts standing in the shadows some 30ft from the camp where the firelight won't overly spoil their vision, the night still relatively light with the moon and star light giving a dull silvery cast to everything. The remaining me and the Captain sit on a quartet of well used logs by the fire, the chatter of men on patrol, grumbles about horses and desires for a beer and warm inn carrying on the gentle breeze.

Ahkmathi watches them all and realises that although one or two will be susceptible to  sleep, his spell is unlikley to affect a lot of them and that the cloud may be a better option for sowing mass confusion. Approaching the low mound you can easily get to ~80ft from the nearest guard, any closer and the sharp eyed guard may notice...

_Surprise round, then Round 1 initiative

Round 1:
Ahkmathi, Stavri
Soldiers
Oghash

i.e. after you have posted a suprise round I also need a round 1 post from Ahkmathi and Stavri
_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Surprise Round*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 30/34, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 7, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Power Attack Reaver's Ax (+1 Greataxe, additional +1 vs Lawful)*  +9 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +2*, *Heavy Steel Shield* (+8 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (4/10 Rounds Used Today)
Divine Favor (round 4/10, I estimate)
Power Attack
Ghoul Curse Benefit (cannibalized within 24 hours) (+1 Morale to all saves, already included in stat block)

Oghash/Sharon nods to her allies, accepting the offered vial from Ahkmathi and then waiting for him to prepare his own magic spells. Then she slinks towards the closest sentry, low to the ground and trying to move quietly in spite of her heavy chainmail. Once within range she stands and confidently prays, "*Asmodeus, dark lord, reward our ambition and chain our foes!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Before starting combat Oghash will take the extract offered by Ahkmathi and cast Divine Favor (this gives a luck bonus, which is increased by +1 due to Oghash's trait, Fate's Favored). Then she will delay her actions to allow him to set the stage (BFC) as he desires.

If allowed, she will also take an Invisibility spell from Ahkmathi, either in spell or potion/extract form, to add +20 to all of the stealth checks below...

Once that is done, she will use Stealth (1d20)[*4*] (15/80 ft), (1d20)[*8*] (30/80 ft total), (1d20)[*3*] (45/80 ft total) to get within 35 ft of the nearest sentry. I'm hoping that the darkness and brush will impose enough penalties (including distance penalties on Perception) to allow her to get close enough without giving herself away. Even if that fails she will move to that point and then cast her spell, losing surprise if necessary. She is *NOT* enlarged yet.

For the surprise round, she will take a 5-ft step and invoke Asmodeus' name to cast Barbed Chains to trip the sentry, (1d20+4)[*24*] combat maneuver check (vs hopefully their flat-footed CMD) and DC 12 Will save (if the trip hits) to avoid being shaken for (1d4)[*3*] rounds.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

As the group decided upon their final preparations, Ahkmathi held up a hand to forestall the others from leaving just yet.  After handing the vials, he intoned a spell to cloak Oghash in invisibility.  Then he whispered, _"These men may or may not be affected by my sleep spell.  However, they may find fascination in my multi-colored cloud.  Lets see how many of these fools we can catch in it.  Fortunately the fog will also reduce their chance of seeing us.  Once youre ready, I can dismiss the fog and let you wreck havoc upon them.  Or leave it up for those further away.

Prepare yourselves for violent delights."_ 
_OOC - Looks like we start with a mage armor spell from a scroll on Ahkmathi (lasts 1 hour)

Next, hell cast invisibility (scroll) on Oghash first (lasts 30 rounds or until she attacks.). Well let her advance closer.

Once Og is ready, euphoric cloud, centered to catch the camp and the sentries if possible; if not, well just focus on the sentries.  That only lasts 3 rounds, but folks affected will remain fascinated for 1d4+1 rounds (so we should have 5 rounds at least).  DC 18 Will save or be fascinated.  Ahkmathi will advance at bit during this time.

Then well react depending on how the first rounds of attacks go.

Effects/Conditions: cognatogen (+4 Int, +2 AC, -2 Str; 30 min); enlarge person (3 minutes after imbibing); low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 8 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 20 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 15  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, enlarge person

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 6/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+6 / Splash 8 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## Farmerbink

"Stay clear of the hill, Ahkmathi.  When we approach, I will place _silence_ atop it."  He follows a few paces behind where he thinks Oghash is, carefully remaining low on the curvature of the hill.  

He counts carefully, and after about 15 seconds, calls down divine silence amidst the patrol.  "THEY KNOW SOMETHING'S UP! _GO!_" He bellows, as he begins racing up the hill.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

One move action past 80': (1d20+10)[*23*] stealth.

I'd like the silence to be pre-combat, though obviously the chatter suddenly ending will explicitly announce that something weird is happening.  It'll also heavily complicate any coordination or orders they're expecting to have.

Surprise round: Weapon of awe on my unarmed strikes(?)
Round 1: charge, with a trip at the end:
(1d20+11)[*20*] trip attempt.
If successful, vicious stomp:
(1d20+6)[*13*] unarmed strike AoO
(1d20+6)[*24*] crit confirmation
(1d6+7)[*8*] damage (using destructive smite)
(1d6+7)[*13*] crit confirmation


*Spoiler: Stvari, round 1*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (MM)//Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*(trip friendly) Spiked chain*  +6 (+9 for trip attempt) (2d4+4, x2)
*  Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion, +2 saves vs fear
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not
Destructive Smite: 6/7
Touch of Darkness 7/7
Cleric spells (see sheet) 
Weapon of awe: unarmed strikes +2 damage, crit causes shaken (3 minutes)

If another AoO is provoked, trip with a *23.* https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=334

----------


## DrK

The three heroes of the 9-hells slowly approach the hill. Oghash advancing ahead of the others, her natural bulk helped by the shroud of light bending invisibility that Ahkmathi casts upon her. As she she gets closer the top of the hill centered on the crackling flames suddenly is plunged into silence as looks of alarm spread between the guards who's conversation falls silent before seconds later the top of the hill is swamped by a scintillating multi-hued fog that leaves two of the men standing as if poleaxed but hidden buy the fog. 

Outside of the fog the closest sentry (and the only visible guard now from your side of the hill - the rest being in the mist) is suddenly upended and screams in fear as from his perspective a massive barbed chain lashes out from the darkness and tears him to the ground!

_Ahkmathi round 1 to post then its the guards_

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

With the ambush spring, Ahkmathi let the fog continue to mask the area and turned to another spell. With a harsh whisper of power, the mage called into being a sober of flames in the middle of the camp where he had seen the soldiers gathered.  He smirked his finger around, directing the sphere to roll around in expanding circles.  Eventually it would hit something.   

*Fire dam* - (3d6)[*13*] DC 18 Ref save for zero damage
_Round 1 - Advance 30, cast flaming sphere into the center of camp where we saw all the soldiers, then move it around in an expanding spiral until it hits someone (hoping I can blindly put the sphere in there and have it roll around).    

Effects/Conditions: mage armor (1 hr); invisibility (28 rounds); euphoric cloud (2 rounds); flaming sphere (3 rounds); cognatogen (+4 Int, +2 AC, -2 Str; 30 min); enlarge person (3 minutes after imbibing); low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 8 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 22 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 19  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, enlarge person

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 6/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+6 / Splash 8 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DrK

A great ball of fire starts rolling around the top of the hill, the sphere of fire breaking the men free from their fascinated state as one of the men screams as the fire burns him badly. The other men rolling around on the floor near where Oghash has appeared. The guard climbs up to his feet, steps away from Oghash and shoots with his bow. Within the cloud men shout and howl and 3 more emerge from the crowd drawing weapons upon seeing Oghash! One them with long hair and the golden star of a captain on their shoulder pauldrons.

_Guard stands up from oghash, steps away 5ft and shoots her (1d20+5)[8] dam (1d8+2)[10]

3 more step out of the mist including the Captain
_


_OOC:
PLayers may post

_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Round...1? 2?*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
(Large) Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 30+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 14, *Touch* 6, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 12, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +11, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Reaver's Ax (+1 Greataxe, additional +1 vs Lawful)*  +10 (3d6+15, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +2*, * Heavy Steel Shield* (+8 Armor, +1 Dex, -1 Size, -2 Bloodrage, -2 Charge)
*Abilities* Str 25, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (5/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack
Ghoul Curse Benefit (cannibalized within 24 hours) (+1 Morale to all saves) 
Divine Favor
Enlarge Person
Charge

Unconcerned with the sentry near her, Oghash spies the Captain exiting the fog and promptly loses her mind as she allows herself to succumb to the rage fueled by her Abyssal blood. "*FOOL! NOW IT'S TIME FOR YOU TO DIE!*" she calls, unable to understand that the magical silence around him likely prevents him from hearing her battle shout. He does, however, see the ogre-sized half orc woman charge him with madness and murder in her expression and her axe raised above her head ready for a vicious strike...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Bloodrage and charge - Reaver's Ax: (1d20+12)[*22*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*16*] (20/x3), (3d6+15)[*32*] magic slashing damage, (6d6+30)[*49*] critical strike damage.

If anything incurs an AoO - Reaver's Ax: (1d20+10)[*19*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*21*] (20/x3), (3d6+15)[*24*] magic slashing damage, (6d6+30)[*61*] critical strike damage. Please note that her increased size provides her with reach!

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari charges up the hill, hot on Oghash's heels.  He lashes out with his savagely-sharpened chain, heel, and fist with seemingly indiscriminate abandon.  Concerned only with how best to cause as much pain as possible, as quickly as possible, he simply assaults the nearest guard, only moving on when he's out of the fight.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 1&2*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (MM)//Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*(trip friendly) Spiked chain*  +6 (+9 for trip attempt) (2d4+4, x2)
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion, +2 saves vs fear
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not
Destructive Smite: 5/7
Touch of Darkness 7/7
Cleric spells (see sheet) 
Weapon of awe: unarmed strikes +2 damage, crit causes shaken (3 minutes)

Round 1 was a charge that got overlooked, rolled in my previous post I'll copy here.
(1d20+11)*[20]* trip attempt.

If successful, vicious stomp:
(1d20+6)*[13]* unarmed strike AoO
(1d20+6)*[24]* crit confirmation
(1d6+7)*[8]* damage (using destructive smite)
(1d6+7)*[13]* crit confirmation

Round 2 will depend on whether or not there's a non-prone enemy nearby.  If so, we'll prioritize tripping him/them/whatever.  If not, we'll attack whoever Stvari can reach.  

(1d20+7)[*23*] trip attempt #1
(1d20+7)[*10*] trip attempt #2 (this set is a flurry.  If there's no legal trip target by the second attempt, we'll instead use dirty trick to blind)

If anyone _gets tripped,_ Stvari will AOO with unarmed strike:
(1d20+6)[*12*] attack
(1d20+6)[*15*] crit confirmation (26, x2)
(1d6+7)[*8*] damage (using destructive smite)
(1d6+7)[*9*] crit bonus

If none of that applies, because everyone is prone I guess Stvari will just attack:
(1d20+6)[*13*] spiked chain
(1d20+6)[*22*] CC
(2d4+7)[*12*] damage
(2d4+7)[*12*] crit bonus

If anyone triggers another AoO off of Stvari's turn, it'll be a trip, followed by another punch if successful: (he gets 3 total with combat reflexes)
(1d20+9)[*15*] non-flurry trip

(1d20+6)[*20*] unarmed attack of opportunity
(1d20+6)[*26*] crit confirmation (26, x2)
(1d6+7)[*13*] damage (using destructive smite)
(1d6+7)[*8*] crit bonus

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi smiled as the men came out of the fog.  With a mental nudge, the flaming sphere emerged as well, rolling towards the archer.  Even as the sphere approached, the mage pulled forth a vial marked with the elven word for fire and launched it at the Captain, knowing the splash would hit the other men nearby, but not touch his companions.  

*Fire Dam* - (3d6)[*9*] DC 18 Ref save for zero damage
_Round 2 - Direct the flaming sphere (move action) towards the archer, or one of the patrol if the archer is dead.  Fire Dam - (3d6)[9] DC 18 Reflex save for zero damage

Draw and throw a bomb (standard) at Captain.  Ranged touch attack - (1d20+6)[18], Fire Dam - (2d6+6)[14] with 8 splash damage to the others. 

Effects/Conditions: mage armor (1 hr); euphoric cloud (1 rounds); flaming sphere (2 rounds); cognatogen (+4 Int, +2 AC, -2 Str; 30 min); enlarge person (3 minutes after imbibing); low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 8 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 22 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 19  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, enlarge person

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 5/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+6 / Splash 8 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DrK

The hill top is rapidly reduce to a slaughter! The captain and 3 of his men stagger coughing out of the cloud as Oghash comes screaming into the fray near hewing the man's arm off. Seconds later a fire bomb erupts around him splashing fire onto one of the nearby guards as well who both scream. Even as the men lit up scream in pain Stavri stomps into the fray, his first lashing chain whipping the burning guard's legs out from under him and stomp to the face ending his life. A second guard also getting whipped to the ground and the follow up stomp and whip with the chain as the man tries rise ending his life

The remaining guard see's Stavri and pulls back an arrow lanuching one at the chain armed dwarf, another guard clutching his lance in both hands staggering out the mist spies Stavri and advances at him lunging with the lance with both hands from 10ft away

_Bow (1d20+5)[20] dam (1d8+2)[5]
Lance (well longspear) w/power attack (1d20+4)[24] dam (1d8+5)[13]
_

The captain screams in pain as his back and legs catch fire, skin blistering from the alchemical flames even as his arm and chest are laid open by the axe. face wild with horror he looks at Oghash and Stavri like demons from the abyss. Steeling himself as he hears the deaths of men behind he looks to Oghash, *"So be it beast, I shall now kill you."* before lunging forward with his sword slashing left and right at the raging giant Oghash as he swings with both hands

_Attack w/power attack
(1d20+7)[10] dam (1d8+11)[12]
(1d20+2)[22] dam (1d8+11)[18] 
_

----------


## DrK

_Threat with spear on Stavri
(1d20+4)[9] extra dam (2d8+10)[25]

Threat on Oghash
(1d20+2)[6] extra dam (1d8+11)[15]_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Round 3*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
(Large) Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 12+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 16, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 12, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +11, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Reaver's Ax (+1 Greataxe, additional +1 vs Lawful)*  +10 (3d6+15, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +2*, * Heavy Steel Shield* (+8 Armor, +1 Dex, -1 Size, -2 Bloodrage)
*Abilities* Str 25, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (6/10 Rounds Used Today)
Power Attack
Ghoul Curse Benefit (cannibalized within 24 hours) (+1 Morale to all saves) 
Divine Favor
Enlarge Person

"*I LIKE THE WAY THAT IT HURTS! WON'T MISS YOU, THOUGH!*" bellows Oghash as she grins maniacally at the Captain. Then she proceeds to try and tear him apart with ax and claw...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Maintain Bloodrage, activate Power Attack, and full attack - Reaver's Ax: (1d20+10)[*21*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*20*] (20/x3), (3d6+15)[*24*] magic slashing damage, (6d6+30)[*57*] critical strike damage.
(One) Claw: (1d20+9)[*19*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*23*] (20/x2), (1d8+10)[*12*] slashing damage, (1d8+10)[*11*] critical strike damage

If anything incurs an AoO - (1d20+10)[*25*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*14*] (20/x3), (3d6+15)[*19*] magic slashing damage, (6d6+30)[*46*] critical strike damage. Please note that her increased size provides her with reach!

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari grunts as arrow and lance both draw blood.  Almost immediately after, he smiles.  "Zon Kuthon takes glory in your blood _and mine!_" he roars, as he savagely (and somewhat recklessly) pursues the lancer.  "Time to die, fool!"

Without further warning, he lashes out with his chain, intent upon bringing them both to the ground.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 3*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (MM)//Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 7/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*(trip friendly) Spiked chain*  +6 (+9 for trip attempt) (2d4+4, x2)
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion, +2 saves vs fear
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not
Destructive Smite: 4/7
Touch of Darkness 7/7
Cleric spells (see sheet) 
Weapon of awe: unarmed strikes +2 damage, crit causes shaken (3 minutes)

Priority on the lance-wielder.  If Stvari _can_ be in melee with both with a 5-foot step, he will.
Maneuver flurry: (1d20+7)[*8*] to trip the lance wielder
Second maneuver is a retry in case of failure, or a trip on the archer if successful with first and able, or a kick to sicken the prone lancer if neither of the others apply: (1d20+7)[*13*]

Assuming he got tripped eventually, AoO for falling prone (with vicious stomp):
(1d20+6)[*9*] unarmed strike
(1d20+6)[*26*] CC (26, x2) successful crit causes shaken
(1d6+7)[*11*] damage (using destructive smite)
(1d6+7)[*11*] crit bonus damage

If I got to trip _both,_ vicious stomp on the other: 
(1d20+6)[*26*] unarmed strike
(1d20+6)[*17*] CC (26, x2) successful crit causes shaken
(1d6+7)[*13*] damage (using destructive smite) Let me know if I need to deduct another use
(1d6+7)[*8*] crit bonus damage

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

The battle seemed well within hand, but Ahkmathi knew there were one or two more men unaccounted for - but whether they were ensorcelled within the mists, hunkered down, or trying to escape, he wasn't sure.  For now, he would concentrate on those they could see.  The flaming sphere continued to burn the archer, following the man as necessary, while he drew another bomb and launched it, attempting to catch as many soldiers with it as possible.  
_Round 3 - Ensure the flaming sphere continues to burn the archer (move action to follow, if the archer moved).  Fire - (3d6)[7] DC 18 Ref save for zero damage

Draw and throw a bomb (standard) to catch as many people as possible.  Ranged touch attack - (1d20+6)[17], Damage - (2d6+6)[14] with 8 splash damage to the others (avoiding Oghash and Stvari 

Effects/Conditions: mage armor (1 hr); euphoric cloud (last round); flaming sphere (1 round); cognatogen (+4 Int, +2 AC, -2 Str; 30 min); enlarge person (3 minutes after imbibing); low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 8 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 22 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 19  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, enlarge person

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 4/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+6 / Splash 8 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DrK

Oghash and the Captain duel, one using their sword with grace and well trained skills, one hewing like a feral savage with the axe, and its the savagery that wins the day as Oghash buries the axe into the Captain's chest cleaving off his right arm, sword falling to the ground followed seconds later with a wet squelch as his body hits the ground. The two by Stavri manage to avoid the whirling chains and as they close upon the dwarf there is a sudden blast of fire as both are consumed by alchemical flames and die screaming!

From inside the cloud of smoke there is some panicked shouting as the last two men bellow and call out for assistance and their friends, but they do not yet emerge fom the smoke

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Oghash's Status, Round 4*
Show

*Oghash ("Fiendclaw" in Orcish)*
(Large) Female Chaotic Evil Half-Orc Bloodrager/Oracle, *Level* 3, *Init* 3, *HP* 22+9/34+9, *Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. base)
*AC* 16, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Reaver's Ax (+1 Greataxe, additional +1 vs Lawful)*  +9 (3d6+9, 20/x3)
*Chainmail +2*, * Heavy Steel Shield* (+8 Armor, -1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 8, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Bloodrage (6/10 Rounds Used Today)
Ghoul Curse Benefit (cannibalized within 24 hours) (+1 Morale to all saves) 
Divine Favor
Enlarge Person
Fatigued round 1 of 4

Oghash seems to deflate slightly, seeing no living enemies and initially unwilling to enter the fog. "Let them come - Asmodeus has given us victory already. May he bless me to heal my wounds for a moment..." she says as she moves steadily towards the fog. It's clear she's coming down from the bloodrage and tired from it, but her wounds do begin healing as she goes...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

End Bloodrage - Oghash will be fatigued for four rounds. She also won't Power Attack for the next several rounds unless things get really bad suddenly.

She will use a move action to approach to within 10 ft of the edge of the fog. My intent is for her to be able to use an AoO against anyone exiting, without being adjacent to the spell effect in the meantime.

AoO, if any are incurred: Reaver's Ax - (1d20+9)[*19*] to hit (BAB +3, STR +4, Divine Favor +1, +1 extra luck bonus from Fate's Favored Trait, +1 Enhancement bonus, -1 Size), (1d20+9)[*25*] (20/x3), (3d6+9)[*21*] magical slashing damage (large weapon, STR x1.5 for +6, +1 Enhancement Bonus, +1 Divine Favor, +1 extra luck bonus from Fate's Favored Trait), (6d6+18)[*31*] critical strike damage.

Cast _Cure Light Wounds_ on herself, healing (1d8+3)[*10*] HPs.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari prowls forward, sparing enough time for a grateful nod to Ahkmathi.  Snarling, blood on his teeth, he approaches like a wounded lion- unsure if he'll win the coming fight, but sure that death is less objectionable than surrender.  "I'd take some of that, if you've got more," he groans, whirling his chains lazily as he comes alongside Oghash.

*Spoiler: Stvari, round 4*
Show

*Stvari Inhibiraj*
Male LE Dwarf Monk (MM)//Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 7/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Unarmed Strike*  +6 (1d6+4, x2)
*(trip friendly) Spiked chain*  +6 (+9 for trip attempt) (2d4+4, x2)
*Flurry of Trip/dirty trick*  +7/+7 (-,  )
 (+2 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 6
*Condition* Hardy, Stability, Dimdweller, Shadowhunter
Evasion, +2 saves vs fear
Ki pool: 1/1
Stunning fist: 2/2
Maneuver defense: gain AoOs for dirty trick and trip, even when usually not
Destructive Smite: 4/7
Touch of Darkness 7/7
Cleric spells (see sheet) 
Weapon of awe: unarmed strikes +2 damage, crit causes shaken (>3 minutes)

Stvari will step in front/beside Oghash, content to use his blind fighting feat to capitalize on the fog, but hoping for healing first!

AoO if applicable: (1d20+9)[*25*] (to trip)

if successful, vicious stomp: 
(1d20+6)[*14*] unarmed
(1d20+6)[*18*] crit? (26, x2)
(1d6+6)[*12*] damage
(1d6+6)[*7*] crit bonus

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

The members of the patrol who had left the fog were all dead, either hewn down or burned to the ground.  Ahkmathi could hear two men inside panicking, and it brought a smile to his lips.  gesturing to his companions, he indicated the fog was about to disappear right before it dissipated.  As soon as the evening was clear again, the mage looked to the men and attacked with fire, directing the rolling sphere towards the closet of them, and throwing a bomb to catch one or both of them in the blast.  
_Round 4 - Euphoric cloud ends.  Move the flaming sphere to the nearest of the remaining patrol (move action).  Sphere damage - (3d6)[10] DC 18 Ref save for zero damage

Draw and throw a bomb (standard) to catch as many people as possible.  Ranged Touch - (1d20+6)[8], Damage - (2d6+6)[14] with 8 splash damage to any others (avoiding Oghash and Stvari 

Effects/Conditions: mage armor (1 hr); flaming sphere (last round); cognatogen (+4 Int, +2 AC, -2 Str; 30 min); enlarge person (3 minutes after imbibing); low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 8 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 22 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 19  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, enlarge person

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 4/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+6 / Splash 8 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DrK

As the fog begins to dissipate the savage bloodrager and the dwarf stand together both bloodied and battered. However as the mist starts to clear the last two guards are starting to flee, terror writ large on their faces as they spy the slaughter wrought upon their fellows.

Ahkmathi will have none of their cowardice however, a well thrown bomb sending gobbets of flesh scattering across the grass, the other man wounded before the flaming sphere changes his screams to a sizzle! Smoke from his burning body rising like a thin pyre from the hilltop

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

As the sounds of screaming died out and they were left with the sizzling of Mithran flesh, Ahkmathi slowly made his way through the camp, searching for signs of anyone who might have escaped their attention.  Only after he was convinced they had caught all of the patrol did he began to sweep the place for magic and assess the best way to hide or dispose of the bodies.  Knowing they had a few days before anyone traveled out here to check on the missing patrol, the mage was satisfied for the moment with the group's recent successes.  A couple of wizards were dead, as well as slaying two of the Captains and compromising a third.  If all went well tomorrow, the alchemist and priest would join their fellows, and the Keep would truly be on the way to its downfall.  

"Well done. We have certainly done the Dark Lord's work this night, and I am pleased we will have fewer of these cursed true believers to deal with at the keep.  You should heal yourselves, feast as you desire, and then we will clean up a bit.  Depending on the timing, we may even return here to deal with whatever patrol is sent to check on these fools.  

Now if you'll excuse me, let me see what I can find for our future use ..." 
_OOC - Whew, that actually didn't turn out as bad as I feared.  Searching around for loot, using detect magic to check for magic items.  Oghash will be large for a couple of minutes more ...

Effects/Conditions: mage armor (1 hr); cognatogen (+4 Int, +2 AC, -2 Str; 30 min); enlarge person (3 minutes after imbibing); low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 8 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 22 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 19  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, enlarge person

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 4/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+6 / Splash 8 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash watches Ahkmathi work with obvious admiration, though she gives the elf a wide berth. As the two remaining men die she nods decisively and gathers the three villains together in a close triangle. Shrinking back into her natural form and voice, she prays, "Asmodeus - and his unholy ally...Zon Kuthon? - we thank you for war blessings tonight. May our wounds _heal_ so that we spread your glory and someday bring your Church...es?...before the weak men of this land where you may reign forever!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Oghash is casting _Cure Light Wounds_ as many times as is necessary during this prayer. She has three castings available and will start with two directed at Stvari for (1d8+3)[*8*] and (1d8+3)[*4*] HPs. The last spell will go to her if Stvari looks to be above 1/2 his HPs - (1d8+3)[*10*]. Edit - yeah, the third spell is going to Oghash.

Once done with her praise, Oghash begins to collect bodies and discarded gear, steadily arranging everything for her companions to inspect. She helps herself to several gruesome snacks, 
going back and forth between charred and raw man-flesh, but doesn't allow herself to become too distracted. Once all the bodies are collected she begins collapsing tents and preparing to either destroy the gear they don't want or bury it nearby for the party to collect later. Then she begins roaming about, looking for signs of wild animals that might help dispose of the bodies by scavenging. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Survival checks at +4, taking either 10 or 20 as allowed to accomplish the above. If rolls are needed: (1d20+4)[*19*] and (1d20+4)[*11*].

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari makes no effort to hide his relief as the final guards fall.  "Good shot, _Elf,_" he grunts, in joking reluctance.  "I'm enjoying all these dead Matrons we keep stumbling upon," he adds with a sardonic chuckle.   

Without too much resistance, the squat Dwarf allows Oghash to corral him into an awkward embrace.  "We live to fight again, where our enemies fall, their blood spilled on the uncaring earth.  Alas, their suffering is at its end, yet more stand ready to take their place."  He accepts Oghash's ministrations wordlessly, perhaps strangely sorrowful at the amelioration of his pain.

Their most immediate task accomplished, Stvari begins collecting the inexpensive mundane in a pile, and laying it atop as many dry pieces of firewood he can find.  "Let's leave no evidence but that we must," he grumbles, as he arranges the pyre.

----------


## DrK

With the patrol dead and dismembered (and in some cases being eaten!) its easy for Oghash, Stavri and Ahkmathi to scour the hilltop for any supplies. The horse line yields 6 light war horses with riding stuff and one superior looking beast standing three hands taller than the rest garbed with fine leather barding and with the pedigree from the fields near the capital, an expenisve stallion indeed to have come to the captain. 

*Spoiler: Stallion*
Show


THe saddle has a worked silver thread name on it of "Bartheron" - a name that Ahkmathi and Stavri recognise as the as name of of  Mitran Saint famed for his strength and loyalty. Good name for a stead.

Treat it as a light warhorse with +2 HD (with all the benefits that brings) and +4 Str/Con and +2 Dex



Searching the tents its mostly basic foods and equipments and the chain shirts, swords, lances and bows are all well made, stamped with the mark of the Mitran miltary but not exceptional. A quick looting of the belt pouches of the 6 dead guards yields some 88gp in loose silver and gold change and about 3 sets of dice and cards. The dead captain, between his tent and  his person has a finely wrought breastplate with the House Varning heraldry of a red unicorn rampant, the lance is chased with gold and his sword has a gem the size of a man's eye in the hilt. Also of note is the orders from Lord Commander Daevlyn detailing his concerns about the river shore and the sightings of a mysterious boat, and the recent quietness of the North above the wall. 

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show


Magical mithril +1 lance
MW Longsword
Breastplate +1
210gp. signet ring with gems (120gp)
Potions [CMW x2, Bulls strength, protection from Evil]




In short order with timber from the woods, more wood from the supplies from the men and their tents etc.. a pyre is built to easily burn the bodies. The flames not that disimilar to the smoke that was already rising from the men's own fires where they had been cooking, and for Oghash there is a couple flagons of red wine to help wash down the captain and his men.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Before collecting the gear Oghash makes her way over to the tethered horses. Hearkening back to her experiences as a young half-orc in a violent orcish clan, the woman carefully approaches the animals and looks them over carefully. "Hey, look at this!" she calls as she finds Bartheron. "This is a really good horse, worthy of a great chief. I'm not a good rider, but if I had a horse like this..." she trails off thoughtfully. With a steady hand and gentleness she hasn't shown previously she pats the tall steed, inspecting it thoroughly. "The others aren't much, but we can't waste this one. One of us needs to master it - to do any less would be to reject a great boon."

Back at the camp Oghash strips the corpse of the late-Captain carefully. Holding up his breastplate the half-orc monster looks down at her chainmail and shrugs. "Not as good I don't think...and neither of them wear armor..." She puts it in a pile with the coins and signet ring, to be used in some other way.

Looking back to the horses she sets aside the lance - obviously enchanted - and the fine longsword. Then she scrunches up her expression in thought. "Maybe use it to trap the last Captain...?" she mutters as she puts it beside the lance. The potions receive suspicious looks as she smells them. Unable to tell anything from the aromas she re-stops each and carefully places them with the rest. "What are these?" she asks her companions unconfidently. 

After all is done, Oghash sits to enjoy a late dinner, eating until her unholy belly is full. "So, are we heading back tonight? We should probably get back to the inn, right? How about the shop and our little _friend_? Hah!"

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari's eyes slowly widen as the murderers claim their spoils.  "That's a _monster_ is what that is," Stvari grunts, all-but craning his neck to look at Bartheron's enormous head.  "Still, you'd be a force beyond terror riding into battle atop such a steed," he murmurs thoughtfully with a wry, appreciative glance at Oghash.  "Not to say you don't already strike fear into the hearts of these fools, just saying it'd be even _more_ so."

Grinning, he becomes lost in thought for a moment.  "I'd love to see you impale some poor sap on that lance."

The valuables reclaimed and the rest destroyed, Stvari begins the trek back to town.  "I need to check on the alchemist.  Wouldn't do for him to bleed out before I'm ready."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi sat flipping through his spellbook as the others ate, thinking about what spells might best be used for the following day.  Of the items they had found, he had pocketed a small vial to protect against the worshippers of dark gods; he had lived long enough to know that eventually, their path would come into conflict with someone else's evil plotting.  He raised his head at Oghash's question, considering it for a moment before speaking.  

"We should certainly return to the shack and let Stvari minister to our friends needs.  But I will require some rest for tomorrow's activities.  I do not know how large the priest's entourage will be, but if we are to deal with a signifant group of people, we must consider the proximity of the shack to the town.  Someone may here the screams, or someone might get away.  Do either of you have access to a silencing spell?  I can attempt to put some of them to sleep, or enchant them with a mystical mist ... but beyond that I have little way to keep a group controlled completely. " 
_OOC - Just chatting about tomorrow

Effects/Conditions: mage armor (1 hr); low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 8 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 22 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 19  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, enlarge person

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 4/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+6 / Splash 8 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash looks confused several times as her companion compliments her. It seems she still isn't used to the respect shown and isn't quite sure how to accept the words with which she is honored. "I'm glad to frighten them in the name of our Dark Lord," she says finally, more to herself than to Stvari, but loudly enough to be heard. It's clear his words have her thinking about the image he described and the experience she might have atop such a powerful steed...

"Access...? I don't think so..." she answers Ahkmathi with a bit of embarrassment. "I think I've been blessed with _power_, but I don't understand it...

No, I am sure I can't make silence happen, except by cutting a throat. But I could make more of those chains appear - would that help?" she finishes doubtfully.

She returns to the horseline as they get ready to leave, intent on taking Bartheron with them back to town. "I'm going to free the other horses, but where are we going to hide him?" she asks her companions seriously.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi nodded after a few moments of discussion, glad that Stvari could bring silence to the battle with the priest the next day.  For now, he needed to ensure their efforts unravel before they were ready to reveal themselves.  

"First, we will have to eliminate the horses - most animals of this nature will return to their home and that would alert the town.  The larger beast is most impressive.  Of the many tales of the Datk Lords battles with the False One, one or two mention a warrior named Jorzon who rode a nightmarish steed named Dagon.  Jorzon was more monster than human, and led a horde against some nameless citadel.  

Anyway, we should take the spoils, slay the horses, and stable the warhorse at the alchemists laboratory.  Then we rest in anticipation of our battle with the holy man tomorrow. 
_OOC - Will update spells  but definitely want to kill the horses and take the loot, then get some rest  unless others have ideas?

Effects/Conditions: mage armor (1 hr); low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 8 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 22 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 19  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, enlarge person

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 4/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+6 / Splash 8 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash listens closely to Ahkmathi, her mind racing with the thoughts of Jorzon atop Dagon. "That is wise - I'll see to it," she says as she turns back towards the line and begins the grisly work. She returns leading Bartheron and speaking calmly to the great horse, guiding it away from its late-fellows. 

Once the steed is stabled at the soon-to-be-dead alchemist's hut, comfortably away from the tortured man and his macabre creation, Oghash heads back to the inn in her disguise as "Sharon." "I will check on Eddarly and then work to turn one of the whores to worship the Dark Prince. I feel full of belly but still hungry to do his work this evening. Will you two be going to bed soon?" she asks her companions, her tone nearly amiable. Once at the inn she looks about for Eddarly and briefly asks if he has been around. She listens for the answer, intent on finding the man before the end of the night.

After determining if the broken captain is around "Sharon" finds one of the prostitutes and asks, "Who is second in charge, after Alicia Barthold? I want to talk with her..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I will have Oghash talk to a prostitute first, try to see how they feel about their lives, work, etc...She's not really looking for someone _happy_ with their circumstances - she wants to find someone ambitious to be more in charge that she can turn against Alicia Barthold, if possible.

After she's done with the whore she will go find Eddarly, at his or Kaitlynn's home if necessary.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi shook his head.  "I have a few studies to attend to, and some inventory to check on in the shop.  Remember to keep a low profile and avoid unnecessary conflict. 
 There will be plenty of time tomorrow to wreck havoc, but with the Lord Captain already suspicious, we have to be carfull.   
_OOC - Thinking a scroll or two and check on goodies in the alchemy shop ...

Effects/Conditions: mage armor (1 hr); low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 8 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 22 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 19  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, enlarge person

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 4/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+6 / Splash 8 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari turns his attention and, perhaps surprisingly, his fair medical expertise towards the Alchemist.  With careful, gentle hands, he makes sure the man is healthy and stable.  Satisfied, he spends the rest of the evening pondering over the Golem and the alchemist's notes.  Satisfied he has prepared as well as can be for the next day, he checks the man's bindings once more and knocks him out, just to be sure.  After verifying a stable pulse, he returns to the inn, nods in acknowledgement to Sharon and and of the Dwarves that look his way, and rests easily, happily looking forward to the next day.

----------


## DrK

It doesn't take long for the "heroes" to butcher the horses, eat their fill from the dead men and horses and then head back towards the town. The shack in the woods providing a convenient place to stash the late Captain's magical equipment and the mighty steed that seems to have accepted its fate easily (perhaps sensing the violence within its new owner. The alchemist is still alive and in the same state of hovering on edge of unconscious and  is easy for Stavri to manhandle and knock out again. A few squawks of protest and cries that you are brigands to steal his greatest creation you realise he does not yet realise the truth of your intentions, but ignorance in his case may well be bliss!

At the Inn Oghash and Ahkmathi arrive are surprised to see a newcomer! Rosemary (the most experienced and longest serving of the girls) approaching Sharon and nodding to the gaunt think looking half elf sat in a shadowy booth near the wall. She leans forward, *"Miss Sharon, there is a gues, they arrived this afternoon and were asking about a trio of visitors. It don't look like you and your friends but there's three of you so thought I'd mention it..."* At mentions of Eddarly she shakes her head, *"HE popped in this morning, grabbed tow bottles of the good stuff and went home. He'll be deep in his cups or snoring passed out by now I reckon."*


_Welcome to Gyrflacon. Please introduce yourself._

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Anton sips at his glass of wine and savors the taste, so bright and vivid on his tongue. It would no doubt fade, but for now it was amazing.

The pair that arrived were rather distinctive, and the way the barmaid pounced on them and tried to discreetly gesture towards him was telling. He whispered a few words, making the gestures of a simple cantrip under the table, pointing to the two new arrivals.

[Message]. Greetings, we have a mutual acquaintance that suggested your names to me. A certain Thorn, shall we say? a deep cultured voice whispered in their ears, and the half-elf raised his glass in toast when the two looked his way.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash/Sharon tries not to glare at the newcomer in the inn's common room when she enters, instead focusing on her prior responsibilities - the corruption of the brothel and management of their pet broken-Captain. When Rosemary explains the situation she nods and motions for some food and drinks for the three adventurers. 

When she...hears?...the half-elf in her mind she starts visibly, but recovers quickly. "[Message] How are you doing that? And can you hear me?" she asks, for the moment ignoring the reference to their earthly Master. Shaking her head, she grumbles and motions for Rosemary to bring their meals to the other man's table and moves there, looking expectantly at Ahkmathi to join her. "Never mind. I don't trust unfamiliar magic. Don't talk openly here - eat first, then we will walk and decide what to do with you," she says, a mixture of respect and intimidation in her voice. It's clear she doesn't intend violence - yet, here - due to the name-drop, but also that she will need some proof provided to trust the newcomer. 

"I'm going to eat my second-dinner, enlist one of the ladies here, and then check in on one of our charges. My companions have my trust. Convince them you're real and I will welcome you. Fail and I will enjoy a third meal tonight..." she says after her plate arrives and Rosemary steps away again. Oghash/Sharon then begins stuffing her face, barely controlling herself enough to avoid making a mess of it and drawing attention to them in the process. She will listen to the two men speak but won't interrupt, excusing herself once she's done eating regardless of where they are in the conversation.

"Rosemary, can you get free for a moment?" Oghash/Sharon asks the young lady with a smile that she hopes is welcoming as she steps to the door of the inn. "I only need a minute or two..." she asks, flashing a gold coin as she tries to isolate the waitress/prostitute outside for an offer of better station...

(After talking to Rosemary, Oghash will plan to check in on Captain Eddarly and possibly Kaitlyn too. She at least wants to know about the fallout from this morning's duel. It's possible she will get sufficient answers from the young lady and not need to follow up on the others, though.)

----------


## Gyrfalcon

The half-elf signals for a meal to be brought for him as well and waits until Oghash and the others are sitting at his table before speaking. Closer to him, they can see that he is well-dressed, but painfully thin and unnaturally pale. Not sick, but like he has rarely seen the light of day.

Once they are sitting, he murmurs his response to Oghashs question. It is a simple messaging cantrip. I can send messages to a few people and hear their replies  quite handy when I dont want to shout private business in a crowded room.

He starts eating from his plate, obviously enjoying the simple inn fare. At the half-orcs threat of cannibalism, he smiles mirthlessly in response. You would find us a [Orc]tough meal to swallow, Fiendclaw. he says, his voice changing and eyes flashing for a moment as he switches to orc.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash looks a little startled at the sudden voice change, but doesn't change her stance or tone as she waits and listens to the conversation after the response to her warning. "Maybe we won't have to find out. How do you know Thorn?" she asks by way of conversation-starter.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Anton's eyes shift left and right as he takes in the people at the tables around them, and he chooses his words with care. 

"You are aware of Thorn's... friends, those known for their contracts? Let us say... here... that we have such a contract. This friend owed Thorn a great favor, and as you know, they repay their debts, good or ill. Our contract was transferred to Thorn. He spoke praise of your iron grasp, but the need for a velvet glove to smooth the way."

----------


## DrK

As the new "friends" get acquainted Rosemary nods to Oghash and leads the disguised orc cannibal into the one of the store rooms at the back. She turns, looking a wee bit apprehensive, *"What can I help you with? Eddarly isn't here and neither is the Mistress. Not sure where she went but she's been getting nervous of you and your friends and your forceful offers to buy them out."* She pauses pouring herself a long glass of red wine, *"I'm not that fussy, if you promise to pay us girls more we don't care who holds the contracts, but what did you want?"*

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari finally joins his allies in the inn, and is visibly surprised to find them seating with an unfamiliar face.  He prowls over with decisively gentle steps for a Dwarf, and claims a seat beside Ahkmathi as if it has belonged in his clan for centuries.  "Gods above and below, you look like you could use a meal- or several-" he glances to Ahkmathi to gauge his reaction to the last word- "friend."

He makes absolutely no effort to introduce himself, instead for the moment letting his companions do the talking.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Anton's response


Oghash/Sharon looks confused as she tries to follow the inuendo from their new companion. She seems to make sense of it all after a moment, her mind grasping at the mention of 'contracts' but doesn't seem to grasp that Anton is referring to two entities or apparent missing skill sets. "I'm not the best with words, if that's what you mean" she grumbles grudgingly, "But you are signed to Thorn...Are you a new Knot? Or joining the Ninth?" she asks hesitantly. "I want to see the contract or a letter, in private."




> Rosemary


Following the young lady to the back room to speak privately the evil evangelist nods at the other woman's words. "Have you..._ambition_? Would you be more than you are?" she asks, carefully thinking through her words and looking at the prostitute intently. "_We_ believe you can. The Bartholds don't. If you would rise above your station...take control of your life...we will help. Do you want this?"

----------


## DrK

_In the back room_

Rosemary eye's light up at mention of being "more than she is". She nods aggressively. *2Anything that would get me off my back to handling the money would make me happy."* Then she pauses, a sly look on her face, *"What if I had a secret about the inn and what old Barthold does wi' some of the girls some times? What could you do to help me?"*

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Anton nodded to the others as they join the table. With what looks to be everyone there, the gaunt half-elf introduces himself. "My name is Anton. Thorn has tasked me to join the Nineth, and I have a letter to that effect that I'm happy to show you all. As for my appearance lets just say it's been an interesting past few months."

He looks at the others carefully. "For very specific details of my skills is another discussion for in private, but in general, I am good at making contacts and convincing others of my viewpoint. When gentle reason doesn't work, I'm capable up close, and I know a few spells - primarily enhancements, but I know a few others."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

_In the back room_

Oghash/Sharon nods encouragingly. "I'm glad I was right about you. The three of us like...lifting others up. It is a...passion...of mine," she says thoughtfully with a very real - if a little hungry - smile. "And secrets are valuable. I would love to hear yours.

But first, in trade...When we buy them out you will be in charge. You will be their mother - you lead them, protect them, and teach them. And then, when we start new brothels in other towns, you help us do it. What say you?"

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi had sat silently, letting the man continue to awe and impress Oghash.  The things he said certain seemed convincing, but the the Cardinal had not chosen them to fall for the first person mentioning the name.  There were plenty of ways to find a name ... especially for someone who might have ways of seeing one's thoughts.  Sipping his wine carefully, the 'old man' smiled and said, "I'm glad we have a mutual acquaintance.  We were hoping to have some help setting up a shop soon enough, but we might have to head back south to check on supplies.  Prap's you can help with that.  Let's talk upstairs.

Motioning towards the room they had rented, Ahkmathi let the newcomer go first.  
_OOC - If y'all want to play this out, that's fine ... or if you want to jump past the convicing part, I'm good there too.  Ahkmathi will ask for Anton to remove his circlet and show them his scar.  He'll look over the contract and check to see if it aligns with their own.  He'll ask about the mission they are on, to see what Anton has been briefed.  Anything else we could use to confirm his identity?  

Not sure that he wants another wizard type who's name starts with A, but what can you do 

Effects/Conditions: mage armor (1 hr); low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 8 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 22 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 19  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, enlarge person

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 4/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+6 / Splash 8 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Having finished his meal, the half-elf takes the lead up the stairs with an easy smile. If he is afraid of having the two at his back, it doesn't show in his stride.

Once they enter the room, the mask of jovial friendliness slides from his face, his eyes dispassionately taking in the two who followed him.

"Now that we aren't surrounded by a hundred watching eyes, let us discuss the true business. First, you have doubts - here is a letter from the good Cardinal." Anton says, reaching into his haversack and withdrawing a scroll that he hands to Ahkmathi.

As the two read the scroll and check it to ensure its validity, they take their eyes off of Anton. He smirks mirthlessly to himself as his eyes close, and energy swirls around him, solidifying into flesh and bone. The scrape of scales on wood bring their attention back to where the half-elf stood to see a blue dragon eyeing them with draconic disdain.  It looked off though, incomplete - its scales and flesh are slightly transparent, and its wings are small, still growing in. Yet its head looks horned as if a much older specimen, for all that it was only man-sized, instead of looming as large as a house.

"I am Dahaki'larioni'riki'azz - Dahaki is acceptable to my companions. I share my body with Anton, a most interesting tale for another time. For now, we were trapped - briefly - in the Nine Hells, and there we were slain by a powerful devil. Our souls were captured, and to pay a debt to Cardinal Thorn, we were reborn in his service."

Anton's voice overrides the dragon's for a moment. "Before I met Dahaki, I was a thief - and a fairly successful one. At least in so far as not ending up officially captured. No posters with my face on it, no brands. There's probably a wizard out there with a grudge, but given I stole books of forbidden magic from him, he can't be too open with it. Assuming he doesn't believe me dead - someone or something sent me to the Hells. Literally."

The dragon harumphs to himself and takes control of their voice again. "The half-elf's escapades aside, we can assist with finding a suitable minion to run a shop, but doing so ourselves is a waste of time... though if the shop were selling valuables, we have quite a knack for appraising treasure."

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Ahkmathi glanced at the letter, his eyes instantly rising when the man before them transformed.  His eyes narrowed, but given the figure didn't sprout wings and a halo, he figured it unlikely they would be attacked by a holy infiltrator.  He took in the scene for a moment before returning to reading the letter then handing it over to Stvari.  He listened to the being (beings?) story and nodded once.  He glanced at Stvari once, then back - two members of their knot who had been granted membership based off of some other perceived value.  This one spoke of not being captured as if it were a great honor, but did not share the infamy of having defeated Brandascar.  While he was not required to like the choice, he was beholden to abide by Thorn's decisions.  

To the creature's response regarding a shop, the wizard rolled his eyes, shaking his head.  "We did not bring you up here to discuss an actual shop.  Our covers here involve traveling merchants and it seemed wise to maintain that image.  Although we have taken over the alchemist's business, it is for the continued reduction of resources and opportunities taking over garnered us. 

Regardless, we will look to you to assist in any 'diplomatic endeavors' we undertake.  For now, we need to prepare for the death of the high priest and the subsequent framing of the alchemist.  But it occurs to me ..."  Ahkmathi paused to look at Stvari.  "... if we can pass off the alchemist's grave-robbing as part of his necromatic tendencies, perhaps we can create a scenario where undead have overcome the patrol and the Tower is forced to send an additional patrol out to investigate.  Then we would have an opportunity to use the golem to deal with whoever rides forth ... perhaps the final Captain, if we are fortunate.  We might even be able to give them a 'prisoner' who helped gather the bodies. 

Turning to Anton, Ahkmathi slowly stroked his chin.  "I presume your combined strength would make short work of any normal jail cell you might be placed in, yes" 

_OOC - Just spit-balling some thoughts ... we don't have to overcomplicate anything, but subterfuge that fricks over the good guys seems par for the course.  

Effects/Conditions: mage armor (1 hr); low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 8 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 22 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 19  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, enlarge person

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 4/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+6 / Splash 8 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## Gyrfalcon

The dragon's slit pupils widen and narrow as he listens to Ahkmathi's explanation. "Are there other shops worth taking over for their income? Or is the final endgame in this town destructive to later interests?" The dragon nods in approval at the elf's plans. "I cannot yet raise the dead on my own, but I can take control of any free roaming undead we encounter. As for your plan to infiltrate me inside... yes, it could work." "But my face isn't yet well known, and it'd be better to keep it that way. Any guards in the prison will, regrettably, need to be silenced." their tone lacks any hint of regret.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stvari smirks openly as he listens to the newcomer's frank discussions.  He pores over the contrast, detecting magic upon it and comparing it to his own.  Satisfied of its authenticity, he turns to survey the man-turned kinda dragon?- openly.  "Aye, you'll do fine," he grunts.  "Here's where things stand..."  With no frills at all, the Dwarf rapidly summarizes their orders and the state of things, sticking to the facts but sparing no details.  

"So _Sharon_ is working the brothel angle, so we can leverage that when our operations no doubt head southwards again.  We'll be making an impact on the local clergy in the morning, and with his _blessing,_ introducing the new defensive efforts to the town afterwards.  Soon, we'll pay the captain of the keep a visit, and let him invite our friends in.  Any immediate questions?"

If the Dwarf has any misgivings, he keeps them to himself, for now.

----------


## Starbin

*Ahkmathi Sek*, Elven Conjurist

Shaking his head at the man's response, Ahkmathi waited for Stvari's recap before responding.  "As you've heard, you need not worry about your face.  We are preparing for the complete destruction of this town at the hands of the bugbears.  Once the tower falls, the beasts beyond the wall will wash over this land in a wave of violence.  A few guards will be the least of your concerns as we wil likely be focusing on a new mission by then.  

For now, we seek to undermine the defenses by any means necessary.  Of the four Captains in this town, we've killed two, corrupted one, and one remains in the keep awaiting his inevitable death.  We've eliminated the keep wizard and local seer, slain the primary patrol, captured and replaced the alchemist, actively engaged with the prostitution ring, and plan on sacrificing the main priest in order to power a golem we have seized control over.  We also plan on infiltrating the dwarven workers who seek to shore up the keep defenses, expand the prostitution ring to the south, possibly poison food and drink supplies in town, unleash the golem within the keep, and slay the Lord.  

Should be easy enough, especially with one more added to the team.  

Do you have any questions?"
_OOC - That should spell out a little bit more for ya 

Effects/Conditions: mage armor (1 hr); low-light vision_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Str 8 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 22 Wis 12 Cha 10
AC 19  HP 26 Init +11 Move 30' / F +4 R +6 W +4 
*Spoiler: Spells (4/3+1/2+1)*
Show

0: detect magic, message, ghost sound, mage hand
1: enlarge person, silent image, grease, color spray
2: flaming sphere, bull's strength, euphoric cloud

*Spoiler: Extracts*
Show

(4/day)
1: enlarge person, targeted bomb admixture, illusion of calm, enlarge person

Mutagen: 0/1 (+4 Int/Wis/Chr for -2 Str/Dex/Con, +2 AC; lasts 30 min)
Bombs: 4/7 per day (fire), +6 / 2d6+6 / Splash 8 dam 
Skills: Arcana/Planes +15; Local/Religion/Nature/Dungeon +14; History/Engineering +13; Geo/Nobility +12; Spellcraft +10; Craft Alchemy +10; Perception +8; D.Device +8; UMD +5
Teleport (5): 7/7

----------


## DrK

As Stavri, Ahkmathi and their new colleague in the knot get to know one another the woman in the back room with Oghash slowly smiles. *"That sounds okay to me, I would like that power and position, Aye, I would like that very much indeed."* She nods downwards, *"In the cellar, Barthold has let slip before. The old Lord Captain before the current holier than thou one was a bit more earthy shall we say and enjoyed the pleasures of the flesh as much as any man."* She laughs huskily and strokes Oghash's arm in a tempting manner. 

*"Well, there is a tunnel, dwarven made between the cellar and the Watchtower. I ain't sure where. But the previous Lord Commander used to have wine and women smuggled under the tunnel to the keep where he'd have his fun and then send 'em back. And could do it without his men, or more likley his priest being aware of what he be up to."*  SMiling she taps Oghash on the nose, *"Now, I know where the passage starts, I know how to open it. Fat old Barthold hides his best wine in it. Would that be worth one dead fat madam and instaling a newer, younger model?"*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oghash's smile appears immediately and is obviously genuine. "Very good, yes, that will do. It may take a day or two, but you will be madam very soon..." she says as she considers the options this secret opens up. "Those dwarves - they're doing work on the keep's foundation. Any chance they are closing up the tunnel? And when does Mrs. Barthold see the ladies alone? That's the time to strike..."

----------


## DrK

The young woman shakes her head, *"No Miss. The dwarves are working on the gatehouse and the bridge over the ravine and the siege weapons. No-one knows of the tunnel save for a few of us ladies, mainly through rumours that last ladies used to tell us when we first started before they moved on."* At the second question she thinks carefully, *"Be 2 days miss. She likes to check through our rooms and make sure we are keeping clean on a morning every few days."*

---

_Is there anything else to do this evening or shall we move to the next day as the Priest comes to town and news of the patrol being late and the missing Captain begins to spread?_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Continuing to smile at the discovery Oghash/Sharon nods conspiratorially and takes the young woman's hands in hers. "_Little sister_, I am so glad we've found you. Let's make our...covenant...final," she says, removing a dagger and deliberately pricking her own finger until bright red blood oozes visibly. "Here - draw blood and then we touch fingers..."

(Presuming Rosemary participates) Oghash gently but firmly holds their fingers together with her other hand and intones, "*By blood we commit to this. Rosemary will be the new matron, I will lead her as the elder. She will obey me and I will protect her. This we swear by secrecy and contract...*Swear it, Rosemary..."

*Spoiler: OoC and Mechanics (?)*
Show

Oghash is intending to make a verbal, but binding, contract with Rosemary, invoking some of Asmodeus' power and influence for weight. It's perhaps a bit heavy-handed, but I figure she has already made clear her willingness to murder Mrs. Barthold, so I think she's likely to be willing.

From here, Oghash will work with her to begin laying the foundation that will lead to more overt Asmodeus-worship and the grisly murder and dinner they will plan in two nights. We can discuss this more if needed, or move along.

Once their pact is completed and Rosemary inducted into Oghash's service, the disguised half-orc returns to her companions to see how discussion goes with their new partner and to report her success. "Rosemary will serve us as I deepen our pact. In two nights we kill Mrs. Barthold and make Rosemary the new matron. The girls will dine with me as we bring them into the fold - any who won't will need to disappear...

There is a tunnel from the inn to the keep basement. We can hide bodies there and use it to get inside the keep. Shall we kill the innkeeper too? Or no?" Oghash smiles in satisfaction before a frown crosses her face. "I need to check on Eddarly and Kaitlyn. Too much is left to chance with them out and about...Can we kidnap her? Bring her here and have Rosemary help us hide her? Then we will have the leverage to use the Captain for as long as we like..."

----------

